# Supershuttle



## hamsteralex (19. Oktober 2006)

Servus Andi...

...ab wann habt ihr das Supershuttle in der Auslieferung? Ich denke ich tendiere echt mehr zu ihm als zum Edison...der Joe Rauschenbach von der Fahrradkiste aus Nürnberg hat mir geschrieben bei ihm sind die Infos so, dass man ab nächstem Frühjahr mit dem Supershuttle rechnen kann...ich würde es halt gerne mal ausprobieren können bevor ich da ein ganzes Monatsgehalt auf den Thresen lege...

Ach ja...wie schaugt des eigentlich mit dem Pedalrückschlag beim Supershuttle aus...wie stark fällt er aus und auf welchem Kettenblatt ist er zu spühren...eher auf dem Kleinen oder dem Großen...

So...das sollte es eigentlich gewesen sein...

Grüße 

Alex


----------



## John Oswald (24. Oktober 2006)

guten tag,

wollte nur mal vermelden, dass ich beim bike-doc in freising gestern ein supershuttle II bestellt (und auch schon anbezahlt!!!) habe.
und weeeeeeehe, das kommt nicht im mai........

zur sicherheit habe ich aber gestern gleich noch ein gebrauchtes edison gekauft und mitgenommen. das fahre ich solange, bis das supershuttle verfügbar ist.
am samstag wird das edison am geisskopf gleich mal auf herz und nieren getestet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi the 3rd (24. Oktober 2006)

zefix, i will a des supershuttle fahren bzw. testen!!! des fehlt ma no in meiner serie...


----------



## hamsteralex (24. Oktober 2006)

Wahhhhh...erst im Mai???...da ist das Jahr ja fast schon wieder vorbei... 

Im Ernst...echt erst so spät im Jahr...wäre echt schade...so lange wollte ich eigentlich nicht warten...bis ich mal Probefahren kann...weil erst probieren und dann kaufen...ohne mach ich es nicht mehr...

Alex


----------



## michi the 3rd (25. Oktober 2006)

sers alex!
in gmund steht schon das ein oder andere supershuttle. 
wenn du ganz lieb anfragst, dann dürfte auch schon zu einem früheren zeitpunkt eine probefahrt möglich sein. 
also nur keine panik, de buam han scho fleißig am werkeln...
da mihi


----------



## hamsteralex (25. Oktober 2006)

Grias di mihi!!

An Gmund hab i a scho dacht...aber ich komme leider etwas selten in die Gegend...vor drei, vier Jahren wäre das ein "Katzensprung" zu jetzt gewesen...hab ein paar Jahre München runterreißen müssen...aber nun bin ich wieder in meiner unterfränkischen Heimat...und da sinds doch gut 320 km...und das auf der A3, A9, A99 und A8...darum wäre es gut gewesen, wenn die Räder etwas früher zu haben wären...zumindest für die Radl-Händler...z.B. nach Nürnberg komme ich etwas öfters...naja...mal sehen...evtl. gibts ja noch eine Überraschung...

Weil vom Prinzip her hab ich mich ja schon für ein Bionicon entschieden...nur fahren möchte ich es schon noch mal bevor ich wie schon weiter oben erwähnt ein Haufen Geld auf den Tisch leg...

Hab di Ehre...Alex


----------



## michi the 3rd (25. Oktober 2006)

ach geh, so schlimm is des a net!  
a spezl vo mir, welcher in nürnberg wohnt, kimmt a jede woch oamoi zu uns obe. sonst kimmst hoid im frühjahr an einem schönen wochenende moi zu uns obe und probierst da a radl aus... und danach ab ins bräustüberl!schöner könnte man einen tag fast nicht ausfüllen!


----------



## hamsteralex (25. Oktober 2006)

Ja mei...

...wenns so is...dann kim i do a mal zu eich...

Bei der netten Einladung kann man ja nicht anders als zusagen...dann schauen wir mal was das nächste Frühjahr so bringt...ich erinnere dich daran...!!!

Bin ja echt schon mal auf die Kiste gespannt...

Alex


----------



## michi the 3rd (25. Oktober 2006)

a rundn kemma scho drahn und ins bräu kemma danach a geh, aba wer zoid hab i net gsagt...


----------



## hamsteralex (26. Oktober 2006)

Also gut...die erste und letzte Runde  geht auf mich!!!

Alex


----------



## michi the 3rd (26. Oktober 2006)

okay, dann geht de zwoate und dritte auf mi! des miaßat dann eh scho glanga fürn anfang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamsteralex (10. November 2006)

Servus mitnand!

Nachdem die Bionicon Seite in neuem Glanz erstrahlt...ein paar Sachen konnte ich aber leider nicht finden...

Was ist mit den Frame-Kits...gibts die noch oder verkauft ihr nur noch Kompletträder...???

Wie schauts mit dem Preis aus...wie ist den euer UVP für das Supershuttle

...und natürlich das allerallerwichtigste...wann ist das Supershuttle lieferbar...weil wenn ein Bionicon...dann wirds ein Supershuttle...

Alex


----------



## bionicon (13. November 2006)

Servus Alex,
das Supershuttle wird wohl ab März lieferbar sein. 
Der preis beträgt 2100,- EUR - allerdings solltet Ihr das gute Stück vorbestellen - Sonst gibt´s Lieferprobleme, da natürlich erstmal diejenigen beliefert werden, die bestellt haben.

Schönen Gruß 
Andi


----------



## eLw00d (14. November 2006)

2100 kostet das komplette bike?

Bin gerade erst auf bionicon aufmerksam geworden und find die geometrieverstellung einfach genial!  
Das supershuttle wäre dann auch das bike, was am ehesten in Frage käme.


----------



## hamsteralex (14. November 2006)

@eLw00d

Ich denke...Andi hat das Rahmen-Kit gemeint...dahingehend war meine Frage gestellt...die werden wohl bei den kompletten Rädern so um die 2900-3000 EUR für den Anfang wollen...leider!!!  

Alex


----------



## eLw00d (14. November 2006)

... und somit außer Reichweite für mich. 

Aber warum auch nicht. Die Geometrieverstellung ist einzigartig und funktioniert scheinbar wirklich gut.


----------



## Fetz (14. November 2006)

In diesem Thread hat Andi den Preisrahmen mit 2850  bis 3950 angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamsteralex (14. November 2006)

...und dann sind wir mal froh, dass die Rahmen in Taiwan geschweißt werden...sonst wären die Teile wahrscheinlich noch teurer


----------



## bionicon (15. November 2006)

An alle Gentlemen der Preisdiskussion,
Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass Supershuttle - Preise heiÃ diskutiert werden. 
Um einmal Klarheit zu schaffen: Das Basisshuttle kostet 2850â¬. 
Damit bist dann schonmal in jedem Fall gut ausgestattet - 
Mir ist schon klar, dass man dafÃ¼r zwei Omis recht lang stricken mÃ¼ssen, aber Du hÃ¤llst ein ausgewachsenes Fahrwerk in den HÃ¤nden, mit dem Du in jedem GelÃ¤nde SpaÃ haben kannst. 
Und darauf kommt es ja eigentlich an. 


Noch Fragen ? 

Andi Schmidt


----------



## Fetz (15. November 2006)

bionicon schrieb:


> Noch Fragen ?


Jau, was wiegt denn das Basisshuttle?


----------



## hamsteralex (15. November 2006)

Fetz schrieb:


> Jau, was wiegt denn das Basisshuttle?



Da schließ ich mich mal mit an...was wiegt eigentlich das nackte Rahmen-Kit???


----------



## hamsteralex (28. November 2006)

Schade...ich dachte wir bekommen mal eine Antwort auf die Fragen...


----------



## bionicon (28. November 2006)

Guten Tag die herren,
Ich habe Euch nicht vergessen.
Ich bin gerade am zusammenstellen für alle Eure Fragen und noch viel mehr.
Bis vielleicht heute Abend.

Schönen Gruß
Andi


----------



## John Oswald (28. November 2006)

ja genau, was wiegt denn das basis-shuttle so?
mir kannst dus ruhig sagen! hab's ja eh schon bestellt


----------



## Fetz (5. Dezember 2006)

bionicon schrieb:


> Guten Tag die herren,
> Ich habe Euch nicht vergessen.
> Ich bin gerade am zusammenstellen für alle Eure Fragen und noch viel mehr.
> Bis vielleicht heute Abend.
> ...



Du scheinst uns doch vergessen zu haben...


----------



## eLw00d (5. Dezember 2006)

Er macht nur noch schnell einen 1000km Test mit dem supershuttle.  

Das zusammengeschusterte Supershuttle-Bild, welches mit bis vor kurzem als desktop-Hintergrund diente, wurde vor Kurzem durch eine hochaufgelöste Aufnahme eines *anyon *orque ersetzt. (Auf der neuen hp haben die sooo schöne wallpaper  )
Es wird Zeit für gescheite Bilder, sonst Freunde ich mich noch mit dem Rad an.


----------



## bionicon (6. Dezember 2006)

Nein, 
hab Ich nicht - aber unsere Bikes sind immer noch alle unterwegs
bei Händlern, diversen Weihnachtsfeiern und ausgiebigen Testfahrten. 
Wenn Ich Euch das Gewicht auf´s Gramm geben kann... seid Ihr die ersten

Versprochen

Schönen Gruß 
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (6. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich das gewusst hätte: Wir haben morgen Weihnachtsfeier - ist wohl etwas  spät, das Supershuttle dafür anzufordern?


----------



## bionicon (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
das ist leider wirklich ein bisschen zu spät - Ich hätt´s Euch gegönnt !
Auch wenn Ich Dir unterstelle, dass Du das Bike mit nach Hause genommen hättest, um es ein weing" dreckig " zu machen !
Wir werden nächstes Jahr eine Reihe von Veranstaltungen anbieten, um Euch Bionicon näherzubringen -
Ich werde die Termine auch hier im Forum bekannt machen ... 
Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du dann gerne Supershuttleund Ironwood fahren !

Deal ? 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## Fetz (6. Dezember 2006)

Ist gebongt


----------



## bionicon (7. Dezember 2006)

Servus Elwood, 
Du bekommst noch schöne Wallpapers -
Wir suchen gerade noch ein paar schöne Bilder aus, auch hier aus den Bergen, damit Ihr Desktops und vielleicht auch Euer Handy schmücken könnt...
wär das was ? 


Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## eLw00d (7. Dezember 2006)

bionicon schrieb:


> wär das was ?


Na sicher !  

Schönes Fahrrad + schöne Landschaft wäre perfekt!


----------



## Deleted 80478 (12. Dezember 2006)

Servus!

@bionicon
- Besteht die Möglichkeit das Rad von Werk aus mit UST Felgen auszustatten?
- Sollte man sich den Sattel nicht besser selbst aussuchen können?
- Was wird denn da für eine Lenkerklemmung verwendet? Ist die kompatibel zu anderen Systemen wie zum Beispiel VRO?

@all
- Wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen dem X-Fusion O2 RPV und dem PVA? Würde sich der Aufpreis von 80 EUR beim Supershuttle I lohnen?

Gruß!


----------



## michi the 3rd (12. Dezember 2006)

zur verteidigung bezüglich der sattelwahl muss ich sagen, dass der sattel von wtb (laser v) schon sehr angenehm ist... kumpels von mir waren auch sehr angetan als sie auf meinem rad a bissl unterwegs waren.
hast du den sattel schon probiert? ansonsten dürfte es ja kein problem sein einen anderen zu montieren.
ciaosen


----------



## Deleted 80478 (13. Dezember 2006)

Habe den Sattel noch nicht ausprobiert. Bestimmt ist der WTB kein schlechter Sattel. Aber bever er mir dann doch nicht passt, dachte ich, nehm ich gleich einen den ich kenne. Sonst hat man ja auch wieder doppelt Ausgaben.


----------



## eLw00d (13. Dezember 2006)

Blutsturz schrieb:


> Aber bever er mir dann doch nicht passt, dachte ich, nehm ich gleich einen den ich kenne. Sonst hat man ja auch wieder doppelt Ausgaben.


Genauso sehe ich das auch.
Es gibt keine "guten" Sättel im dem Sinne. Entweder der Sattel passt, oder er passt nicht. 
Ich habe Rennradsättel für teilweise 15 die ich deutlich teureren Modellen klar vorgezogen habe.
Verarbeitung, Optik > *EGAL*
Der Sattel ist nicht "gut" , wenn er nicht passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpaceProtector (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe mal ne Frage zur Groesse vom Supershuttle. Sind da auch groessere Versionen von geplant wie ja nun mittlerweile beim Edison und beim Golden Willow? Ich bin 195cm gross und habe daher die Befuerchtung das das Supershuttle in L zu klein ist. Wann bekommen die Haendler denn die Bikes das man die mal zur Probe fahren kann?


----------



## bionicon (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Spaceprotector,
wir haben die Supershuttle ab März / Ende März in den Shops - wenn Du mir sagst woher Du kommst, kann Ich Dir vielleicht sagen, wo Du am Besten testen gehst. 

An alle: Wir haben jetzt mal ein paar Wallpaper zum runterladen auf der Homepage -sinngemäß unter Downloads. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## bionicon (19. Dezember 2006)

Nachschlag: 
mit 195 bist Du dem L schon beinahe entwachsen - Die XL Reihe wird, wenn 
die Nachfrage die Kosten rechtfertigt, ab Saison 2008 produziert.

Schönen Abend 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## SpaceProtector (19. Dezember 2006)

Wohne in der Naehe von Stuttgart. Auf Eurer Seite sind ja alle Haendler aufgefuehrt, ich denke dann werde ich mich mal gedulden und dann mal probefahren. Das Edison gibt es ja nun in XL dann kann ich vergleichen.


----------



## Lagavulin (11. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin,
gibts mitlerweile ein Gewicht für den Supershuttle-Frame ?
Währe ne Alternative für das Edison, auf das ich mich eigentlich schon 
festgelegt habe.
Ich fahre am 30.03 nach Arco, bis dahin muß ich was neues haben.
Kann man in der Nähe von Paderborn ein Supershuttle probefahren 

Gruß
Lagavulin


----------



## Fetz (12. Januar 2007)

Wird Zeit, dass es schneit, dann wird die Forenbetreuung vielleicht mal etwas aktueller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (12. Januar 2007)

Guten Tag die herren,
ja klar - wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen!

Ich habe nicht vergessen, dass Ihr die Gewichte für die Supershuttle Rahmen möchtet. Die Bikes stehen bei uns, allerdings haben wir keine Rahmen mehr.
Unser Mitarbeiter Hardy ist in Taiwan und betreut die Produktion.
Sobald wir die ersten Rahmen aus der Serie habe werde Ich das Gewicht bekommen - und dann steht es sofort im Forum.
Die Supershuttle auf der Eurobike waren Modelle mit den Rohrsätzen des Ironwood. Es besteht die CHance, dass wir auf das bisherige Gewicht nochmal ca. 200g rausgeholt haben.
Ihr werdet verstehen, dass Ich Euch gerne das neue Gewicht gebe, als den anderen zu zerlegen und Euch ein Gewicht zu nennen, das bereits jetzt veraltet ist.
Ich kann Euch jedoch sagen, das sdas Gewicht ca. 500-800g über den jeweiligen Edisons. 
Jeder der es mal schafft hier an den Tegernsee zu kommen kann sooft testen wie er möchte -
hier steht in der Regel wirklich der komplette Fuhrpark.


Grüße 
Andi


----------



## DeBroglie (25. Februar 2007)

Servus,

ich bin auch sehr interessiert an dem Supershuttle. Der Fahrradladen bei mir in der Nähe meint, dass Testbikes bis ca. Mitte März verfügbar wären. Wenn ich dann gleich nach einer Probefahrt bestellen würde, wie lange würde es dann noch bis zur Lieferung dauern?
Die andere Alternative für die Probefahrt wäre, wie schon erwähnt, ein kleiner Ausflug an den Tegernsee, wann wäre da bei Euch jemand anzutreffen? (Samstag?  ).

Gruß,
D


----------



## michi the 3rd (25. Februar 2007)

samstags is immer jemand bis 12 oder 13uhr da, aber keine sekunde länger!!!   
wie schon einige male gesagt: am besten vorher anrufen und mit den jungs was ausmachen!
ciaosen


----------



## bionicon (26. Februar 2007)

Servus, 
Im Moment sind wir leider auch am Samstag nicht da, 
ansonsten kannst Du jederzeit gerne vorbeikommen. 

Wir haben derzeit das Serienmodell in Größe M zum Testen.
Ruf mich einfach kurz an 08022 66 02 96 

Die Bikes sind Anfang April da und derzeit sind 80 STück vorbestellt. 
Wer zuerst . . . 

Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## Fetz (3. März 2007)

Kann es denn sein, dass es hier in der Nähe (Ulm) keinen Bionicon-Dealer gibt? Da kann ich ja gleich zu Euch fahren.


----------



## bionicon (6. März 2007)

Servus Fetz, 
In Ulm haben Wir keinen, aber mehrere in Baden Würtemberg. 
Wenn das zu weit ist, kannst Du gerne zu uns kommen. 
Welche Größe brauchst Du ? 


Gruß 
Andi


----------



## Fetz (6. März 2007)

Hallo Andi,
sollte wohl ein "M" sein.


----------



## bionicon (7. März 2007)

Das trifft sich "vorzüglich",
das bike ist hier - fahrbereit !

War heute morgen schon in den Bergen. 

Gruß 
Andi


----------



## John Oswald (7. März 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> War heute morgen schon in den Bergen.



...dann ist es jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr fahrbereit


----------



## bionicon (8. März 2007)

Ok, 
nicht dass hier Unmut entsteht. 
Wur haben eine Größe M hier stehen, in der Freeridevariante mit schweren Felgen und Big Betty Bereifung. 
( Das Supershuttle II aka Basisshuttle hat Nobby Nick Reifen und nicht ganz so breite Felgen ) 
Das Bike wiegt 14,2 Kilo und kann ohnegroße Anstrengung auf 13,2 Kilo 
getrimmt werden. 
Wir liegen also bei 13,00 für Wettkampfbikes und 13,5 bei normaler bis solider Ausstattung. 
Das Gewicht vom nackten Rahmen - kit bekommt Ihr, wenn die Serie hier enitrudelt.
Dann gibt´s Gewichtsdaten von allen Größen, mit System, ohne System und von was Ihr eben wollt! 

Ist das ein fairer Deal !? 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeBroglie (17. März 2007)

Hallo,
um mal eine alte Frage wieder zu beleben, die mich selbst aus brennend interessiert:



Blutsturz schrieb:


> [...]
> @all
> - Wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen dem X-Fusion O2 RPV und dem PVA? Würde sich der Aufpreis von 80 EUR beim Supershuttle I lohnen?
> [...]



Soweit ich aus der X-Fusion HP schlau geworden bin unterscheiden sich die beiden Modelle durch die einstellbare Plattformdämpfung beim PVA gegenüber dem RPV mit werksseitig eingestellter Plattform. 
Hier will ich mich aber der Frage des Vorredners in abgewandelter Form anschließen: Rentiert sich der Aufpreis und wie stark ist die voreingestellte Plattform?
Kann man die werksseitig eingestellt Plattform durch einen Service ändern lassen?

Gruß
D


----------



## michi the 3rd (17. März 2007)

zeit werds, dass no a supershuttle in den laden kommt!!!


----------



## Autaler (19. März 2007)

gibts des supershuttle nur in den größen M und L??? oda is die homepage  noch ned aktualisiert worden??


----------



## bionicon (20. März 2007)

Das Supershutle gibt es vorerst in M und L.
Wenn die Nachfage weiter derart schnell steigt, dann wird es i´m nächsten Jahr auch S und XL geben.

Die Größen decken aber eine sehr weite Range ab.

Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## Autaler (20. März 2007)

kann man also mit 1.80m - 1.89m auch noch locker den L rahmen fahren??


----------



## bionicon (20. März 2007)

Hallo Autaler, 
Bist Du 180 - 189 cm groß 
also Ich bin so 187 groß und mir passt das L wie angegossen. 
Du solltest also bis 190 überhaupt keine Probleme haben. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## Autaler (20. März 2007)

scho klar. jez bin ich auch nur 1,80 groß. aba da ich noch wachse und wahrscheinlich so groß werde wie mein werter herr vater (1.89), wollt ichs einfach ma wissn. weil es würde sich für mich ned lohnen so viel geld für ein bike auszugeben wenn ich mir nach einem jahr ein neues kaufen muss.


----------



## bionicon (21. März 2007)

Ah, ok - 
das muss einem ja gesagt werden. 
ich denke Du solltest mal hier an den Tegernsee kommen. 
Dann stellen wir das Bike mal auf Dich ein und danach solltest Du wissen was für Dich das beste ist. 
Sag mir einfach Bescheid oder ruf an:  08022 66 02 96 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## Autaler (21. März 2007)

wie teuer und wie schwer sind den das II und I supershuttle???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (21. März 2007)

Ja ja  jetzt wird es interessant,

Das IIer Supershuttle in der Freeride Variante mit Big Betty Bereifung und dem 
LRS vom Ironwood wiegt 14,3 Kg ohne Pedale (mit Plattformpedalen 14,75Kg)
In dieser Variante kostet das gute StÃ¼ck 2950 â¬.
Die Ier Variante ist etwas mehr als 400g leichter aber genauso viel Euro teurer: 3450â¬

SchÃ¶nen GruÃ 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## Autaler (21. März 2007)

und wie schwer ist es wenn mans eher auf all-mountain trimmt?? ich muss mit dem teil ja auch noch die berge raufkurbeln..


----------



## _mike_ (21. März 2007)

Autaler schrieb:


> und wie schwer ist es wenn mans eher auf all-mountain trimmt?? ich muss mit dem teil ja auch noch die berge raufkurbeln..



Also wenn du mit 14,5 Kilo nicht mehr die Berge hochkommst, solltest du an deriner Kondition feilen als am Bike rumzuschrauben  

Ich fahre mit knapp 15kilo Tagestouren im Bereich 1200 - 2000hm, und mir sind dabei die Beine net viel schwerer als mit meinem alten HT mit 12Kilo.....da macht die Geo viel mehr aus.


----------



## Autaler (21. März 2007)

ich kann mir halt ned vorstellen das man 2.5 kg mehr am bike ned merkt. aba ich kann mir vorstellen das die geo-verstellung schon einiges bewirkt. außerdem ein kumpel von mir schafts mit seiner 15 kg mühle ja auch die berge hoch.


----------



## bionicon (21. März 2007)

Na dann scheint das ja vom Tisch. 
Ich denke Du solltest an den tegernsee kommen, ne Tour fahren und 
einfach dann urteilen. 

Unlauterer Wettbewerb ? Ja, stimmt. 


Bis bald 
Andi


----------



## bionicon (21. März 2007)

Und noch was: 
Ich habe davor diesen Kommentar überlesen !
John Oswald, Mann Mann Mann - 
Ich habe noch kein Rad zu Schrott gefahren und ausserdem, 
wie geht´s der Verletzung ? 

Gruß 
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (21. März 2007)

Zu der technischen Frage bezüglich der X-Fusion Dämpfer,
die Plattform ist beim PVA regulierbar und bei RPV nicht.

Ich finde, dass der RPV der beste Dämpfer dafür ist, aber das ist subjektiv. 
Ich fahre das Supershuttle jetzt seit ca. 2 Monaten und Ich finde, dass das Bike sich ein bisschen bewegen darf ! 
Das voreingestellte Setup lässt sich übrigens nicht nachträglich verändern. 
Die Zugstufe finde Ich optimal regelbar und finktioinert einfach gut. 


Ich hoffe Ich habe nicht noch mehr übersehen

Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## michi the 3rd (21. März 2007)

ja sogamoi andi, host haid länga arbatn miaßn??? bei dem scheiß wedda ko ma ja eh nix anderes macha, geh?!


----------



## bionicon (22. März 2007)

Ach komm, 
19.19 passt doch - 
Ich war bis um 20.30 da .....
Räder bauen macht Spaß, ist aber sehr anstrengend - 
Wir haben noch einige Sachen vorbereitet, da der Andi heute nach Taiwan fliegt um einige schöne neue Details für die nächste Saison zu klären. 
Unser Mann für Prototypen, Hardy Lehrmann wird in den nächsten Tagen wieder aus Taiwan zurückkommen. Im Gepäck ? 
ca. 100 Supershuttle, auf die wir uns hier berade vorbereiten. 

Also die Wachablösung lohnt sich 

Schönen Gruß 
an alle die sehnsüchtig warten. 

Euer Andi


----------



## John Oswald (22. März 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> John Oswald, Mann Mann Mann -
> Ich habe noch kein Rad zu Schrott gefahren und ausserdem,
> wie geht´s der Verletzung ?




ich schon... 
verletzung ist zum frühjahr hin auskuriert! ab montag wird trainiert! damit ich mit den fünfzehnkiloboliden nicht auf halber strecke steckenbleibe


----------



## DeBroglie (22. März 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> Zu der technischen Frage bezüglich der X-Fusion Dämpfer,
> die Plattform ist beim PVA regulierbar und bei RPV nicht.
> [...]
> Das voreingestellte Setup lässt sich übrigens nicht nachträglich verändern.
> ...



Danke für die Info!



bionicon schrieb:


> [...]
> Wir haben noch einige Sachen vorbereitet, da der Andi heute nach Taiwan fliegt um einige schöne neue Details für die nächste Saison zu klären.
> Unser Mann für Prototypen, Hardy Lehrmann wird in den nächsten Tagen wieder aus Taiwan zurückkommen. Im Gepäck ?
> ca. 100 Supershuttle, auf die wir uns hier berade vorbereiten.
> [...]



Erstmal wünsch ich viel Erfolg in Taiwan, wird sicher keine erholsame Reise (Andi = Andreas Felsl tipp ich mal). 
Ansonsten bin ich schon sehr gespannt auf die Räder, wie lange werdet Ihr brauchen um sie aufzubauen?

Schönen Gruß an den Tegernsee,

D


----------



## Windspalter (1. Mai 2007)

Das wÃ¤ren bei mir dann aber â¬ 3350,00. Oder ich kann nicht mehr rechnen.


----------



## DeBroglie (17. Mai 2007)

Erster?


----------



## bionicon (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 
Andi = Andi Schmidt, Andi Felsl ist gerade in der Schweiz. 
Die Supershuttle sind übrigens seit einer Woche in Detschland und haben bereits den ein oder anderen Kunden entzückt. . . 

Schöne Güße
Euer Andi


----------



## Autaler (17. Mai 2007)

meins wird mich übernächsten sonntag entzücken


----------



## DeBroglie (17. Mai 2007)

Meins hab ich am Mittwoch bekommen, bin aber noch zu keiner ausgiebigen Fahrt gekommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Windspalter (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Andi, 
sind da auch schon ein paar in der Rahmengröße XL dabei?
Würde gerne eines bei euch Probefahren. Das würde meine Kaufentscheidung sicherlich bedeutend beeinflussen.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Fusionrider (21. Mai 2007)

Hy Christian,
Momentan gibt es nur Größe M und L.


----------



## bionicon (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo Christian, 
wegen der großen Nachfrage wird es die Größe XL definitiv ab der Eurobike geben. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi


----------



## Windspalter (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo Andi,

Danke für die Nachricht. Kannst du mich bitte für eine Probefahrt mit dem XL Rahmen vormerken damit wir dann umgehend zum Geschäft kommen können?
Interessiere mich für das Supershuttle 0 aber bei der Austattung wie den Bremsen den Naben und den Felgen hätte ich eventuell noch einige Änderungswünsche wenn das möglich wäre.
Viele Grüße 
Christian


----------



## bionicon (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Christian, 
das sollte soweit kein Problem sein, mach Ich gerne. 
Das Bike ist ungefähr zur Eurobike fertig, dann kannst Du jederzeit herkommen und ne Proberunde drehen. 

Am besten Du reservierst davor, XL ist wie schon gesagt sehr nachgefragt - 
da wird es im September Engpässe geben. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi


----------



## slash-sash (1. Juni 2007)

hallo leute!
ich spiele ganz stark mit dem gedanken mir auch nen bionicon zu holen. ewig siese überlegen, was für eine strecke fährt man heute, mit wem fährt man, was für ein rad nimmt man also etc. hab' ich keinen bock mehr drauf. 
genausowenig an das ewige dumme gedrehe an meiner rock shox gabel.
die lösung: ein bionicon muß her.
jetzt ist nur die frage, welches. ich tendiere zwischen edison und supershuttle. unterscheiden sich die beiden jetzt "nur" durch ihren federweg oder ist die geometrie, sitzposition etc. doch schon unterschiedlich? ich sitze nämlich sehr gerne "in" dem bike.
klar werde ich ne probefahrt machen, aber vorab wäre das ja schon mal interessant zu wissen.

und noch eine letzte frage:
da ich ne rohloff einbauen werde beschäftigt mich der gedanke, obe ich sie problemlos ainbauen kann!? eigentlich ne dumme frage, oder?! immerhin ist das bionicon ja ein ganz normaler rahmen. aber vielleicht hat's ja jemand schon verbaut und ist auf "komische" dinge gestoßen.


----------



## Windspalter (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Andi,

Ist es möglich das Supershuttle mit einer Formula Oro Durchm. 203mm auszustatten und was kostet das oder macht die Gabel da Probleme?


----------



## bionicon (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 
derzeit geben wir die double agnet nicht für 203mm frei. 
Allerdings fahren hier am See zwei unserer Fahrer seit gut zwei Jahren mit 
200er Gustav M am Edison und haben keine Probleme.

Ich kann Dir keine Garantie geben und wir liefern auch nur mit max 180er Scheiben aus, aber den Rest  kannst / musst Du Dir denken. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi


----------



## bionicon (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 
  "jetzt "nur" durch ihren federweg oder ist die geometrie, sitzposition etc. doch schon unterschiedlich? ich sitze nämlich sehr gerne "in" dem bike " !!!
Das ist hier genau der Punkt - 
Das Supershuttle hat einen sehr niedrigen Schwerpunkt, der weit hinten sitzt und damit ein sehr sichere Fahrgefühl vermittelt. 
Das Bike lässt sich sehr leicht mit dem " Popometer" steuern und deckt ein sehr weites Spektrum an Einsatzmöglichkeiten ab. 

Wenn es noch mehr Fragen gibt, .....
Ich stehe DIr zur Verfügung.

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powder-trails (5. Juni 2007)

Das Supershuttle ist das perfecte Bike für alle trailwedler...
Aufn Berg kimmst guad auffi, koa rennmaschin. Durch die verstellung bekommt man sogar noch mehr druck aufs Hinterrad, super bei sehr steilen Schotterrampen. Bergab superwendig, leicht zu kontrollieren, auch stufen und kleinere drops vertägt es easy. 


also rauf aufs supershuttle - und ab in de berg

da berny


----------



## slash-sash (6. Juni 2007)

@ andi
das habe ich mir den bildern nach zu urteilen schon gedacht. wie gesagt, ich werde es auf jeden fall testen. und, ich werde bei euch vorbei schauen. stuttgart ist ja nicht ganz so weitentfernt. werde noch nen kollegen mitbringen. und dann werden wir wohl 2 bionicons kaufen müssen   meld mich , wenn's soweit ist. 
bekomme ich das superhuttle nur in dem braun? auf dem bild sieht es halt net so geil aus. aber vielleicht wirkt es in natura ja 3x geiler.


----------



## John Oswald (9. Juli 2007)

habe mein neues supershuttle am we ausgiebig im bikepark getestet:
die geometrie unterscheidet sich doch ganz deutlich von der des edison. das edison fühlt sich kompakter an und vermittelt - mir persönlich - mehr sicherheitsreserven. ob das am höheren tretlager des ss liegt, wie die mountain-bike schreibt? oder am etwas schmäleren lenker, den ich meinem ss spendiert habe? k.A.
wahrscheinlich muss ich mich halt einfach erst an das ss gewöhnen...
in jedem fall rate ich zu ausgiebigen probefahrten mit BEIDEN rädern.

das fahrwerk des ss funktioniert sehr gut. gerade der hinterbau (eingelenker!) ist ausgezeichnet. man fährt mit absicht über jeden dicken brocken, weils einfach spass macht   und stufen werden nicht gerollt, sondern grundsätzlich gedropt. treppen gefahren, nicht geschoben. und im gegensatz zum edison wippt bergauf nix.
zur gabel mache ich mal einen eigenen fred auf...

einige kinderkrankheiten des ss:
1. der unter dem tretlager offen geführte schaltzug
2. auch der andere zug: klemmt sich beim federn zwischen hinterbau und hauptrahmen(!!)
3. der flaschenhalter auf (!) dem oberrohr
4. die kette verläuft sehr eng an der strebe und scheppert deshalb nervig dagegen.
5. leichter pedal-rückschlag
6. rimgezicke von bionicon wegen großen scheiben

die qualität der verarbeitung und der montage sind übrigens vorbildlich. und geliefert wurde es von andi schmidt persönlich zu mir nach hause - danke nochmal


----------



## John Oswald (9. Juli 2007)

gerüchten zufolge liefert andi schmidt ab sofort jedes supershuttle deutschlandweit persönlich aus.
@bionicon: ...ist da was dran...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (9. Juli 2007)

John Oswald schrieb:


> ... und im gegensatz zum edison wippt bergauf nix.



Also doch. Ich habe bis jetzt am Edison auch kein Setup hinbekommen, wo bergauf nichts wippt. Liegt´s vielleicht doch an der Doppelkammer im Dämpfer? Deshalb meine Frage in einem anderen Thread. Liese sich mit einer DC das Wippen besser unterdrücken (wie mit einem SPV-System)?

Gruss
Nicki-Nitro


----------



## John Oswald (9. Juli 2007)

nee, liegt nicht an der doppelkammer, sondern

1. das supershuttle ist als neuentwicklung einfach besser
2. der neue dämpfer von x-fusion hat intern eine plattform


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (10. Juli 2007)

John Oswald schrieb:


> nee, liegt nicht an der doppelkammer, sondern
> 
> 1. das supershuttle ist als neuentwicklung einfach besser
> 2. der neue dämpfer von x-fusion hat intern eine plattform



Na ja, mein RPV-Dämpfer hat auch eine interne Plattform, davon merke ich aber wenig.


----------



## Fetz (10. Juli 2007)

John Oswald schrieb:


> nee, liegt nicht an der doppelkammer, sondern
> 
> 1. das supershuttle ist als neuentwicklung einfach besser
> 2. der neue dämpfer von x-fusion hat intern eine plattform



Der X-Fusion-Dämpfer ist derselbe wie beim Edison ltd. II, der Dämpfer selbst dürfte also keinen Unterschied machen.
Ich habe allerdings auch mit dem O2 RL keine Probleme mit Wippen (Lockout nutze ich nie).


----------



## bionicon (12. Juli 2007)

@John Oswald: 
Noch ein so ein Auslieferungs - Ding und es wird zurückgeschossen   (-;


----------



## michi the 3rd (12. Juli 2007)

boa andi andi andi andi, wia schauts aus am we mit ner kleinen zuckerschnute unterm hintern??? gut/schlecht? ja/nein - weiß nicht?
mercn für dei zurückfuttern!


----------



## bionicon (12. Juli 2007)

In puncto Wippen: 

Wir haben Kunden die haben kein Wippen beim Edsion und kein Wippen beim Supershuttle oder Gw,....

Man muss wohl differenzieren ob man Wiegetritt fährt und damit provoziert oder normal fährt. 
Die DC - Dämpfer haben nichts mit Plattform zu tun, dafür gibt es PVA und RPV. 
Die DC ist dazu da, um die Progression zu erhöhen. 


Wieviel Sag fährst Du am Dämpfer ?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. Juli 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> In puncto Wippen:
> 
> Wir haben Kunden die haben kein Wippen beim Edsion und kein Wippen beim Supershuttle oder Gw,....
> 
> ...



Wenn Du mich meinst: Ich fahre ca. 20% Sag (15,5 bar bei 110 kg). Ich fahre keinen Wiegetritt, sondern ganz normal im Sitzen.

Gruss
Nicki-Nitro


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. Juli 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> In puncto Wippen:
> 
> Wir haben Kunden die haben kein Wippen beim Edsion und kein Wippen beim Supershuttle oder Gw,....
> 
> ...



Hallo Andi,

ich mache Euch einen Vorschlag: Nehmt Euren schwersten Mann, gebt ihm einen Rucksack. Packt soviel Gewicht rein, bis er auf 115 kg kommt. Dann lasst Ihm das Edison Bike LTD II Modell 2007 mit extra Zugstufenkartusche für die Gabel abstimmen. Anschliessend posted Ihr die Ergebnisse.

W bar Druck in der Gabel

X Umdrehungen der Zugstufe zudrehen an der Gabel (gesamt 4 volle Umdrehungen von ganz offen bis geschlossen)

Y bar Druck im RPV-Dämpfer

Z Klicks der Zugstufe zudrehen am Dämpfer (gesamt 15 Klicks von ganz offen bis geschlossen)
Sobald es mein Rücken wieder zulässt, dass ich wieder biken kann, dann probieren Ich Euer Setup aus. Ist dann alles tip top, dann lasse ich Euch was für Eure Kaffepause zukommen.  

Merci + Gruss
Nicki-Nitro


----------



## mäxx__ (31. Juli 2007)

So, war vom 25.7. bis 29.7. mit meinem Supershuttle auf `nem kleinen Alpencross:
Wasserburg /Inn  nach Durnholz im Sarntal/Südtirol.

Der Flaschenhalter hat bestens funktioniert, auch auf ruppigen Trails! 

Auch meine Bereifung mit den neuen Conti Mountain Kings 2.4" war o.k., da die Gewichtsersparnis gegenüber meinen Fat Alberts doch immerhin 250 g waren. 

Einzig ein Wechselschaltauge und das Golden Slick werde ich mir nochzulegen.
Die Gabel hat gut angesprochen und der Hinterbau ist schon klasse sensibel.


----------



## tobias_l (2. August 2007)

da Bionicon nicht auf meine E-Mail-Anfrage reagiert (Spamfilter?) will ich es mal über dieses Forum versuchen:

ich der Homepage von Bionicon leider nicht entnehmen, was die verschiedenen Varianten des Supershuttle wiegen. Es gibt nur einen Angabe von 13,5 kg, doch nehme ich an, das es sich dabei für um das Gewicht vom Supershuttle 0 handelt. Was wiegt also das Supershuttle I, Supershuttle II, Supershuttle FR?

Supershuttle FR ist garnicht aufgeführt, habe ich nur auf einigen Seiten im internet gefunden. Zum FR hab ich auch noch einen Frage, und zwar ob es an der Kurbel nur zwei Zahnkränze hat?

danke 
tobias_l


----------



## AHFiffi (2. August 2007)

Servus Tobias
also wegen des Gewichts trifft die Angabe 13,5 kg schon für alle drei Modelle zu, kann sich nur um ein paar Gramm hin oder her handeln. Beim Edison sinds zw. 0 und II so ca. 600 Grämmchen. Nach deiner Rechnung müsste das Supershuttle II dann bei 14,1 Kilo liegen.
Zum Thema Kurbel- lt Katalog 07 ist beim Supershuttle FR die Truvativ Stylo Team 22/36 dran, mit SRAM X7 X9 Schaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (3. August 2007)

das supershuttle II wiegt in größe m im auslieferungszustand (also inkl. pedale, usw.) genau 14kg.


----------



## Fusionrider (3. August 2007)

AHFiffi schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kurbel- lt Katalog 07 ist beim Supershuttle FR die Truvativ Stylo Team 22/36 dran, mit SRAM X7 X9 Schaltung.



Der Katalog ist da ein wenig veraltet! Alle Supershuttles werden, soweit ich weiß, mit dreifach Kurbel ausgestattet, also auch die FR Variante!


----------



## Premier (3. August 2007)

Servus,

ich hab ein SS FR, und da ist eine dreifach Stylo dran. Muss noch umgerüstet werden. Gewogen hab ich es noch nicht.-

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## DeBroglie (5. August 2007)

Mein Supershuttle I, Rahmengröße M, hatte an der Waage des Händlers 13,6kg inkl. Pedale (465g) .


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. August 2007)

DeBroglie schrieb:


> Mein Supershuttle I, Rahmengröße M, hatte an der Waage des Händlers 13,6kg inkl. Pedale (465g) .



Respekt? Können wir tauschen?  Ich glaube, ich habe da was falsch gemacht. Mein Edison II wiegt jetzt fast 15kg (mit FA 2.35er Reifen, anderen Ergon Griffen, Zugstufenkartusche, Pedale PD-M647) Spass beiseite.

Gruss
Nicki-Nitro


----------



## jever98 (5. August 2007)

@Nicki-Nitro:

Koenntest Du bitte Deine Erfahrungen mit der Zugstufenkartusche ins Forum stellen?

Danke und Gruss
Jever


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. August 2007)

jever98 schrieb:


> @Nicki-Nitro:
> 
> Koenntest Du bitte Deine Erfahrungen mit der Zugstufenkartusche ins Forum stellen?
> 
> ...




Hoi Jever98,

das kann ich leider noch nicht. Wegen Problemen mit meiner Schulter und meinem Rücken konnte ich seit 3 Monaten nicht biken . Die Zugstufenkartusche habe ich erst geliefert bekommen, nachdem ich schon Bikeverbot seitens meiner Physiotherapeutin bekommen hatte. Ich hoffe immer noch auf einen "goldenen" Herbst und dass ich noch im August wieder mit dem Biken beginnen kann. 

Nur so vom Probieren stelle ich aber schon einen deutlichen Unterschied von ganz offen bis ganz zu fest. Die Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit lässt sich gut verstellen. Wie sich das auf meinem Haustrail auswirkt, kann ich leider noch nicht beurteilen. Aber in sämtlichen Testberichten von Edison + Supershuttle wird die fehlende Zugstufenkartusche moniert. Mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, dass man ein Minimum an Einstellmöglichkeiten am Fahrwerk besitzen sollte (Zugstufe, Plattform, etc.). Es sei den Du entsprichst dem "Normbiker" hinsichtlich Gewicht. Dann könnten "einfache" Dämpfer und Gabeln auch ausreichen. Ein Zuviel an Einstellmöglichkeiten ist dann aber auch wieder nichts. 

Sorry + Gruss
Nicki-Nitro


----------



## bionicon (7. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
Da gebe Ich Euch völlig Recht - der Punkt der zuvielen Verstellmöglichkeiten geht gerade auch verstärkt durch die Presse und wird auch von vielen Suspension Herstellern sehr kritisch gesehen. 

Wir haben von sehr vielen Kunden ein sehr positives Feedback  für unsere Zugstufe bekommen und da wir ein saisonal stark heuschreckenartiges Kaufverhalten verzeichnet haben, solltet Ihr mir einfach eine kurze email schreiben, damit Ich Euch das gute Stück reservieren, zuschicken kann.

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## jever98 (10. August 2007)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Hoi Jever98,
> 
> das kann ich leider noch nicht. Wegen Problemen mit meiner Schulter und meinem Rücken konnte ich seit 3 Monaten nicht biken . Die Zugstufenkartusche habe ich erst geliefert bekommen, nachdem ich schon Bikeverbot seitens meiner Physiotherapeutin bekommen hatte. Ich hoffe immer noch auf einen "goldenen" Herbst und dass ich noch im August wieder mit dem Biken beginnen kann.
> 
> ...



Hi Nicki,

gute Besserung, hoffentlich kannst Du bald wieder aufs Bike und uns dann die Erfahrungen schreiben.

Bei mir gehts am Sonntag (hoffentlich) endlich auf Transalp, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Bis die Wochen,

Jever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefmeister (21. August 2007)

Moin Moin Jungs!

Bin seit kurzem auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Will mir diesmal nen Fully holen. Händler hat mir nen Stevens Glide und das Bionicon Supershuttle gezeigt. Wie geil ist das denn bitte? 
Meine Frage an Bionicon alias Andi, (ich bin einfach mal so frech dich beim Vornamen anzusprechen) 
In zwei Wochen ist die Euro Bike, kommt dann ne Neufassung des Supershuttles und die Zugstufe? 
Ich müsste ja mal meinen Händler fragen, ob ich nicht das Supershuttle mal für nen Tag Probefahrt kriegen könnte  Bin vorher nur Hardtail gefahren und dann gleich nen Supershuttle ist glaube ich, wie von Trabbi auf Ferrari.  

Grüße aus dem Norden
Chefmeister


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (27. August 2007)

yes das supershuttle ist der hammer!
war gestern das erste mal auf meinem neuen bike unterwegs!
absolut genial, bin begeistert! rockt gealtig mehr als zb Scott Ransom!
habe bereits den dämpfer der 08er version dran 

dsa beste an der geschichte:
aus finanziellen gründen hatte ich bei meinem händler ein edison bestellt.
scheinbar unterlief bionicon einnen fehler und sie lieferten nach 3 wochen das falsche bike aus (eben supershuttle). für einen winzigen mehrpreis konnte ich das supershuttle nehmen! einfach ein super velo!
konnte gar nicht mehr aufhören, so dauerte die erste ausfahrt auch geschlagene 8 stunden. und die federung hat mich überzeugt. zum rauffahren kein wippen, in den kurven guter gripp und schluckt so zimlich alles weg!
habe sonst manchmal nach ausfahren rückenschmerzen gehabt.....
gestern gefahren wie selten und absolut nix!


gruss
ein begeisterter supershuttle-fahrer!

ps auch das design ist top, sämtliche biker und wanderer unterwegs zeigten sich beeindruckt!


----------



## ludwigt (12. September 2007)

Hallo Bionicons,

ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem "fahrbahren" Bike im Bereich 160-170mm. 
Durch Eure 2008 Anpassungen des Supershuttles, insbesondere der 170mm Gabel wird Euer
Bock zu einem heissen Kandidaten.

Meine Frage:
Kann die 2008er Version heuer noch bei Euch am Tegernsee probegefahren werden.
Wann ist eine Auslieferung der ersten Modelle geplant.

Danke für die Info
Thomas


----------



## LittleDevil666 (13. September 2007)

HAllo Thomas,

ich wollte das SS auch noch dieses Jahr testen, aber leider soll es erst ende des Jahres verfügbar sein. Auf der MEsse war nur ein Prototyp 
Werde morgen aber mal das normale testen, denke da kann ich dann schon sehen ob es das richtige für mich ist 

Gruß Alex


----------



## bionicon (13. September 2007)

Hallo Aspiranten, 

die 2008er FR Variante wird wohl im NOV/DEZ komplett bereitstehen - Wir müssen nur auf die neuen Elastomere warten und die neuen Brücken bekommen. . . .

Dann seid Ihr herzlich eingeladen !


Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. September 2007)

@Bionicon

Gibt es die Federwegsverlängerung der DoubleAgent Gabel auf 170 mm nur für das Supershuttle FR oder auch für's Edison von 2007? Wäre das überhaupt sinnvoll (veränderte Geometrie, etc. ???)?
Was wäre dafür nötig (Kosten, etc...)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (14. September 2007)

Wenn ich den 2008er-Prospekt richtig in Erinnerung habe, geht das nur mit dem neuen 2008er - Edison.


----------



## ludwigt (14. September 2007)

Hallo Bionicons,

ich möchte mich (nach Studium des blitzschnell geschickten Katalogs) den
heute gestellten Fragen anschliessen.

Kann die Gabel 170mm nur im SS FR bezogen werden?

Wird es einen einen Rahmenkit mit Gabel 170mm geben?

Wieviel macht die 170mm Gabel am Gewichtsunterschied (1.8 kg nach Katalog) zwischen SS 2 und SS FR aus ? Wo sind den die 1.8 kg sonst noch angesiedelt?



Vielen Dank
Thomas


----------



## staubfresser (19. September 2007)

da hack' ich auch gleich mal nach:
die gabel bekam ja zuwachs von 150 auf 170mm, inwiefern wuchs da auch das gewicht und der preis der verschiedenen ausstattungs-modelle? 

hoffe ich bekomme den bestellten katalog noch bis ende woche, wäre ne super lektüre für den längst überfälligen urlaub


----------



## ludwigt (19. September 2007)

Aktuelle Preisliste:
SS 0  -> 3.950,--    13,3 kg
SS 1  -> 3.350,--    13,5 kg
SS 2  -> 2.900,--    13,9 kg
SS FR -> 3.300,--    15,7 kg

nach Katalog 2008



Mfg
TL


----------



## Fetz (19. September 2007)

Könntest Du die Preise 08 für das Edison bitte auch posten, die Liste war bei meinem Katalog leider nicht dabei.
Danke!


----------



## ludwigt (19. September 2007)

Edison Ltd  0     3650,--
                1     3050,--
                2     2550,--
                3     2000,--

Edison 0     3800
          1    3200,--
          2    2800,--


lt. Preisliste ohne Gewähr ;-)

mfg
TL


----------



## Fetz (19. September 2007)




----------



## staubfresser (19. September 2007)

auch von mir  vielen dank für die angaben. da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die antworten von andi. jetzt wird mir auch deine frage klar  dachte erst, kann doch nicht sein, dass nur die fr version die neue 170er gabel kriegt und die anderen bei 150mm bleiben. aber so wie die auflistung ausschaut  170mm wären halt schon ganz nett, aber vom gewicht her... so wie ich mit meinem jetzigen 14kg cc-bike manche anstiege hochschnauf...  klar, kondi wird auch noch kommen. aber leider muss ich da wohl vom preis her passen


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. September 2007)

Hoi zsemma,

so wie ich den neuen Prospekt verstanden habe gibt es die Federwegsverlängerung auf 170 cm serienmässig nur für die FR Version und für die anderen Versionen kann die 150er Gabel auf- oder umgerüstet werden, oder? Vielleicht kann das Andi ja mal genauer erklären.


----------



## bionicon (20. September 2007)

Guten Morgen, 

DAs hat er richtig erklärt. 
Die FR Variante hat ein Steckachsencasting mit 170mm Federweg. 
Alle anderen Modelle werden im Laufe der Saison auch mit 160mm verfügbar sein, allerdings sollte man damit nicht vor Dezember rechnen.

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ars Volandi (4. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

eine Frage an die Supershuttle-Besitzer: mit wieviel Sag fahrt Ihr den Dämpfer? Wir sind am Wochenende eines probegefahren und waren uns bezügl. dieser Einstellung nicht wirklich einig.
Danke für Eure Antworten!

Gruss, AV


----------



## DeBroglie (14. Oktober 2007)

@ Ars Volandi:
Ich fahr den Dämpfer mit ca. 30% Sag.

Eine Frage an die anderen Supershuttle-Besitzer hier im Forum:
Da mein Satz Nobby Nics die besten Tage hinter sich hat, bin ich am überlegen, was zukünftig für Reifen reinkommen (mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kein NN mehr  ).
Die entscheidende Frage ist nun, welche Reifenbreite ich hinten noch hineinbekomme und als Zusatzbedingung will ich noch den ganz kleinen Gang bei der dreifach Kurbelgarnitur fahren können. Bei meiner Begutachtung hat das so ausgesehen, als ob zwischen Reifen und Kette nicht mehr viel Platz wäre obwohl der 2,4 NN noch recht schmal baut. Hat da jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungswerte gesammelt?
Die Felge ist die Alexrims FD16.

DB


----------



## Ani (15. Oktober 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> DAs hat er richtig erklärt.
> Die FR Variante hat ein Steckachsencasting mit 170mm Federweg.
> ...



gibts dann drei verschiedene varianten, also mit 150, 160 und 170? hat die 160iger auch ne steckachse?


----------



## bionicon (26. Oktober 2007)

An alle Interessierten : 

Wir haben ab nÃ¤chstem Jahr Veranstaltungen fÃ¼r alle Fahrer
und solche die es werden wollen. 

Da wir gesehen haben, wieviel mehr Freude wir Euch teilweise schenken kÃ¶nnen, kann man sich ab sofort voranmelden - 
Wir werden 2-3 Wochenenden anbite, an denen Wir Technik, Trails und Hintergrundwissen zur VerfÃ¼gung stellen. 
Preis wird bei ca. 150â¬ - 250â¬ liegen.

Also: email an [email protected]

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## LittleDevil666 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

steht schon ein Preis für den Framekit FR 08 mir der anderen Gabel fest??

Gruß LittleDevil


----------



## Oigi (23. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe seitdem ich letztens auf dem Supershuttle gesessen habe keine Ruhe mehr. Ich möchte mir im nächsten Jahr ein neues Bike aufbauen womit ich Touren mit laaaaaangen Anstiegen ohne Probleme fahren kann (moderates Gewicht) und danach sollen die erreichten Höhenmeter entsprechend vernichtet werden. Nächstes Jahr ist ein Alpencross geplant, den ich mit dem neuen Bike absolvieren will.
Wie verhält sich also der doch recht üppige Federweg bei Bergauffahrten. Und auf welches Gewicht kann ich mich einrichten ohne extremen Leichtbau zu betreiben, was ja bei den Möglichkeiten, die das Bike bietet, nicht sinnvoll ist.

Ich sage schonmal Danke

Oigi


----------



## sunabar (23. November 2007)

Ich fahre das Supershuttle aktuell mit 12,6kg. 
Mit XTR Kurbel und eggbeater sl sonst alles XT, dt 4.2 mit hope pro 2 naben und conti mk 2.4 allerdings mit Hope Mono Mini Pro. Bei der Sattelstütze( Bionicon) geht nichts mehr, allerdings ist der Lenker relativ schwer ( wiegt mit "Vorbau" 400gr). 
Das Rad geht sehr gut bergauf, steigt viel weniger wie mein Hardtail, allerdings wird man keine Bestzeiten fahren, da ja die Sitzposition ehr tourig ist.
Bergab wird der Trail zur Autobahn ;-)


----------



## staubfresser (23. November 2007)

hi
ich studier auch schon des längerem am supershuttle rum  bin gerade dabei mal ein paar sachen durchzurechnen, möchte mir evtl. das bike auch selber aufbauen. nun habe ich ein paar technische detailfragen:

- was ist das mass der tretlagerbreite? ein innenlager für 68/73mm sollte doch passen, oder?

- der umwerfer muss ein top-swing sein, hab ich das richtig gesehen?

- sind die bremsaufnahmen vorne und hinten internationaler standard, oder ist die gabel mit postmount?

danke schon mal für antworten


----------



## sunabar (24. November 2007)

Aufnahmen sind alle IS auch die Gabel, Tretlager ist ganz normaler Standard (hab alle Unterlegscheiben drunter ist wohl 68mm), Topswing ist Pflicht, was wirklich saublöd ist, ist die 30,0mm Sattelstütze :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubfresser (24. November 2007)

hallo sunabar 
vielen dank für deine schnelle antwort! das stimmt wegen der sattelstütze, ist ein bisschen ein exotisches mass und gibt nicht so viele stützen damit. hast du mal die bionicon-stütze gewogen? wäre noch interessant für vergleiche. wollt mir auch die speedball gönnen (oder nach der übernahme durch crank brothers jetz joplin), aber die passt halt wegen verflixten 0.9mm nicht  scheinbar soll da aber nächstes jahr ein passendes mass rauskommen...
verbrachte den gestrigen abend komplett im netz, macht schon laune sich die teile rauszusuchen, vergleichen etc. mit deinen 12.6kg hast du ja ein richtiges traumgewicht erreicht  dafür wird mein budget leider nicht reichen


----------



## sunabar (24. November 2007)

Die Stütze wiegt ca. 300gr. NC-17 und Race Face wären vielleicht noch interessant aber vor allem die Race Face Carbon. Bringt vielleicht 20gr-50gr. allerdings ist die schei*** teuer. 
Es gibt noch die Lösung mit Distanzhülse auf 27,2mm zukommen.
Als Lenker wäre als Ersatz, weil ja Bionicon einen mitliefert, eine Easton  Monkey Lite interessant XC oder DH beide sehr leicht und mit ca. 110,- noch bezahlbar.


----------



## staubfresser (25. November 2007)

hallo sunabar
vielen dank für das gewicht und die tips! wird leider noch ein weilchen dauern bis ich die kohle zusammen habe, werde das ergebnis aber natürlich dann hier posten. dürften eh in der gallerie ein paar supershuttels mehr sein  ein ironwood wär auch mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Oigi (26. November 2007)

Hey sunbar,

auch von mir vielen Dank für die Infos. Mein Kumpel hat am Wochenende das SS Probe gefahren und ist zu der gleichen Erkenntnis gekommen, dass das Bike ein schöner Tourer mit ungeahnten bergab Qualitäten ist.

Ich glaube das Teil muss ich mir zulegen-noch einen Monat sparen und dann bestellen.


----------



## bionicon (29. November 2007)

Also Gentlemen, 
im Moment können wir noch ziemlich schnell liefern, ab Februar fängt die Vororder so richtig an !!

Aufgrund unseres Umzugs haben wir ein paar Bikes vormontiert,.... 
also ran an die bikes. 


Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## Stanislaw (30. November 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> Also Gentlemen,
> 
> 
> Aufgrund unseres Umzugs haben wir ein paar Bikes vormontiert,....
> ...



hallo andi
wo sind ihr denn hingezogen ? habe mir euere heiligen "hallen" dieses jahr mal angeschaut, die hatten ja schon etwas style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaunTenBeicker (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Andi,

gibts bei euch auch eine Möglichkeit das Supershuttle mit einer Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 ab Werk zu bestellen?
Wenn nein, sollte dann zwecks Umbau nur ein Supershuttle-Framekit bestellt werden?
Habt ihr auch Händler in Luxemburg bzw. Umgebung (Mainbike in Frankfurt ist ca. 2 Std. Autofahrt entfernt)?

Danke,


----------



## bionicon (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, 

wie nah bist Du den an Eschweiler dran, bzw. wie nah an Mönschengladbach ? 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt

Neue Firmenadresse: 

Bionicon Inwall GmbH 
Wiesseerstrasse 42
83700 Rottach Weissach


----------



## Stanislaw (3. Dezember 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> Neue Firmenadresse:
> 
> Bionicon Inwall GmbH
> Wiesseerstrasse 42
> 83700 Rottach Weissach



Kannst du ein paar Bilder von eurem neuen Firmensitz posten ?


----------



## staubfresser (4. Dezember 2007)

mal was komplett anderes  

bin da über zwei fotos gestolpert und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das supershuttle im steuerrohrbereich überarbeitet wurde. werden alle 08er modelle nun so ausgeliefert oder gibts da zwei leicht unterschiedliche rahmen (supershuttle und supershuttle fr)? als laie würd ich mal sagen, die überarbeitete konstruktion bringt mehr steifigkeit und stabilität, oder wurde das nur durch die montage der neuen 170mm gabel nötig? (das steuerrohr scheint ja dadurch etwas kürzer geworden zu sein). 

hier mal die fotos zum vergleich:

supershuttle




supershuttle fr


----------



## yes2weekend (4. Dezember 2007)

So also ich gehöre ab heute auch zur lustigen Runde der Bionicon Jünger... Mein Supershuttle 1 ist heute gekommen 

Habs heut erstmal nur gründlich inspiziert und eine kleine Runde durch den verschlammten Wald gedreht.

Erster Eindruck war durchweg positiv. Macht nen schön verarbeiteten und sehr massiven Eindruck. Einzig die Führung der Leitungen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht optimal gelöst da diese an vielen Bewegungspunkten am Lack scheuern... ich hoffe mal das der Lack heilwegs gescheit ist, ansonsten muss ich mir da nochmal was einfallen lassen. 

Auf der ersten kleinen Runde über die Waldautobahn hat mir das Rad schon super gefallen... Irgendwie ist es unheimlich agil und direkt. Gerade wenn man für einen kurzen Sprint aus dem Sattel geht kommt schon fast hardtailfeeling auf... das hatte ich nicht erwartet  

Ich freu mich schon aufs Wochenende und hoffe das das Wetter einen umfangreicheren Test zulässt.

So jetzt muss ich mich nochmal nach leichten Plattformpedalen umschauen... noch jemand nen ultimativen Tip? Ansonsten wirds wohl was in der Richtung  NC-17, dmr v12 oder Wellgo MG-1 werden...


----------



## staubfresser (5. Dezember 2007)

mein neid sei mit dir, und mit deinem shuttle, amen  
ich wünsch dir dann schon mal viel vergnügen auf deinem ersten «richtigen» ausritt! 
übrigens, in der gallerie hats noch platz für schöne bilder der supershuttles


----------



## bionicon (5. Dezember 2007)

Ladies und gentlemen, 

zuerst möchte Ich etwas bezüglich der gezeigten Supershuttles zeigen. 
Die beiden haben ganz einfach eine unterschiedliche Größe -
nix anderes. 

Man kann nicht von 3 cm mehr Gusset sagen, dass etwas steifer ist oder nicht. Dazu gehört der Rohrsatz und das Rahmendreieck. 

Lack: Der Lack ist keiner - ist eine Eloxierung und die kann sich schon abreiben bzw. durch scheuern schwächer werden. 
Aber das sollte nicht das Problem sein, das Bike ist ja eine Enduro. 


Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## staubfresser (5. Dezember 2007)

hi andi

deswegen meinte ich ja auch «als laie würde ich... blablabla»  als ich das entdeckte, schloss ich automatisch von der neuen gabel mit mehr federweg auf ein noch weiteres einsatzgebiet (z.b. heftiger einsatz im bikepark) und daraus resultierend mehr benötigter steifigkeit...

hm, cool  wenn ich das nun als laie ( ) richtig verstanden habe, heisst das also, dass die unterschiedlichen rahmengrössen einzeln optimiert wurden.

ich zitiere hier mal ne etwas ältere stelle, die mich auch noch interessieren würde:



bionicon schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> DAs hat er richtig erklärt.
> Die FR Variante hat ein Steckachsencasting mit 170mm Federweg.
> ...





Ani schrieb:


> gibts dann drei verschiedene varianten, also mit 150, 160 und 170? hat die 160iger auch ne steckachse?



150mm dürfte mir eigentlich reichen, aber wenn das gewicht für die 160er stimmen wird, werde ich wohl zu der variante greifen, fals mit neuem casting (gefällt mir saugut!).

ist mit dezember 2007 oder 2008 gemeint?


----------



## sunabar (5. Dezember 2007)

@der.thomas: Die Züge scheuern ganz brutal am Rahmen !!!! vorallem der Schaltzug zwischen Schwinge und Sattelrohr , den kannst aber mit nem Kabelbinder oben auf der Schwinge fixieren(bei bedarf kann ich mal ne Nahaufnahme machen). Die Schleife vor der Schwinge (vom Steuerrohr auskommend) schleift auch ordentlich und auch am Steuerrohr arbeiten die Züge auch. Gut zum abkleben ist selbstklebende Buchfolie, die ist dick billig und klebt wie die Seuche ;-)


@ Bionicon: Warum hat das Supershuttle eigentlich kein 31,6mm Sattelrohr ? Wäre tausendmal besser, da die Auswahl an Sattelstützen an einer Hand abzuzählen sind, besonders die automatisch versenkbaren wären klasse.


----------



## milchkoenig (6. Dezember 2007)

sunabar schrieb:


> @ Bionicon: Warum hat das Supershuttle eigentlich kein 31,6mm Sattelrohr ? Wäre tausendmal besser, da die Auswahl an Sattelstützen an einer Hand abzuzählen sind, besonders die automatisch versenkbaren wären klasse.



Ganz meine Meinung!
Sau blödes Maß! Da helfen nur reduzier Hülsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (6. Dezember 2007)

Gentlemen, gentlemen, 

wer wird denn gleich ? Dezimeter und Volumenkilo sind ein dummes Maß, oder 330cm Gurtmaß bei UPS, . . .

Wir haben diese Maße weil sie uns hohe Stabilität gewährleisten und ausserdem ist 31,6 ein sehr häufies Maß, das ist keine Eintagsfliege.

Ich denke Ihr kommt mit dem Maß trotzdem gut vorwärts, bis wir die Maße irgendwann in einem Redesgin ändern .

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## milchkoenig (6. Dezember 2007)

Bis auf den Sattelstützen Durchmesser ist das SS ja ein tolles Bike!

Aber diese 30mm Sattelstütze hat mich schon Nerven gekostet!


----------



## sunabar (6. Dezember 2007)

@ Bionicon: Wenn das SS ein 31,6 Maß hätte wär ja alles gut ;-)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal probiert ne 30,9 in das Sattelrohr zuwürgen? Crank Brothers brint da ne nette Sattelstütze raus (Patent von Maverik)


----------



## sunabar (11. Dezember 2007)

Auf besonderen Wunsch eines Mitgliedes hier mal die Ausstattungsliste meines Hobels:

Supershuttle Rahmen(M)/Lenker/Gabel/Vorbau/Steuersatz/Dämpfer wiegt 6 kg

LRS: Hope Pro 2 Naben mit 4.2D wiegt ca. 1600gr (ja die Felgen sind schmal aber halte )
Reifen: aktuell Conti Mk in Protect 2.4

Schaltgruppe: XT bis auf die Kurbel die ist XTR Pedale Crank Brother SL

Bremsen Hope Mono Mini Pro mit 160mm und 140mm Disc wiegt genau 600gr mit allen Schrauben ( 140mm kommt weg 180mm kommt )

Sattel Filte (der gute alte ) 250-300gr.

Griffe: Syntace Schraubgriffe

Sattelstütze: Bionicon Superlight ( wiegt unter 300 gr ca. 230-250gr)

Der Lenker kommt noch weg(Monkey Lite) und Schaltwerk auch (XTR Shadow) ebenso wie der Sattel ( Spezi Toupet).


----------



## guruW (11. Dezember 2007)

servus zusammen,
hab mir letzte woche mal die neuen "heiligen" hallen in weissach angeschaut, kann jedem nur empfehlen vorbeizuschauen! andi hat mit uns gleich eine werksführung (soweit eingerichtet) gemacht, das ganze areal ist so gross, dass die laufwege per bike erledigt werden können.  
auch wenn noch nicht alles eingerichtet ist, die kaffeemaschine funktioniert bestens!  
nebenbei erfährt man einige news, was so in planung ist. kann nur sagen es wird richtig spannend, in den nächsten jahren wird sich sicherlich einiges tun! details überlass ich mr. bionicon!  
konkret gute nachrichten bzgl. der neuen gabelcastings (längerer federweg und long life schmierung). auch wenn es noch etwas dauert (frühjahr bzw. nächste saison), man wird alte gabeln nachrüsten können für nen fairen preis. an einer solchen firmenpolitik können sich manche ein beispiel nehmen!
es wird vor ort nen laden geben, wo alle modelle in jeder größe zum testen zur verfügung stehen. und wenn mal jemand auf die schnelle ein bike braucht, ein paar fertig konfigurierte sollen zukünftig immer parat stehen. das nenn ich kundenservice! 
so, dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass mit meiner werbung auch der rabatt für meine ss-bestellung steigt, hihi... 
greez guru


----------



## staubfresser (11. Dezember 2007)

hui, das sind ja mal news!!!!!    vielen dank dafür!!!  nur muss ich mir jetzt ne andere hinhalte- und selbst-tröst-taktik überlegen, «ach komm, geduld dich noch ein wenig und hol dir dann dafür gleich eins mit neuer 160mm gabel...» funktioniert jetzt nicht mehr...


----------



## guruW (11. Dezember 2007)

andi hat irgendwas von 20-30 euronen oder so für die umrüstung erzählt. nagel mich nicht fest, aber zumindest kein großer act. ist im grunde genommen ne andere befestigung innen. wenn anders gewesen wär, hätt ich evtl. mit meinem neuen ss auch noch gewartet. 
technisch ist prinzipiell dann sogar 170mm möglich, weiss aber nicht, was letztendlich beim kunden ankommt, vielleicht wollen sie hier noch eine sicherheitsreserve belassen.
greez guru


----------



## staubfresser (11. Dezember 2007)

hm, tönt sehr interessant, ma schaun was da der andi noch zu berichten weiss  klingt nach ner modifizierung des innenlebens. rein optisch gefällt mir halt das neue casting schon verdammt gut! steckachse werd ich wahrscheinlich eher brauchen wenn dann auch das fahrerische können nachgezogen hat  von daher würden mir wohl auch 150mm federweg vorne reichen, 170mm denk ich werd ich noch lange nicht ausreizen. ist natürlich ne super sache mit dem nachrüsten!  bin ja mal gespannt was uns die bioniconesen nächstes jahr an leckereien bereithalten.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (11. Dezember 2007)

guruW schrieb:


> andi hat irgendwas von 20-30 euronen oder so für die umrüstung erzählt. nagel mich nicht fest, aber zumindest kein großer act. ist im grunde genommen ne andere befestigung innen. wenn anders gewesen wär, hätt ich evtl. mit meinem neuen ss auch noch gewartet.
> technisch ist prinzipiell dann sogar 170mm möglich, weiss aber nicht, was letztendlich beim kunden ankommt, vielleicht wollen sie hier noch eine sicherheitsreserve belassen.
> greez guru



Hallo Andi,

das klingt ja mal spannend. Lass doch mal hören, was man nun alles demnächst umrüsten könnte:

welche Federwege?

welchen Konditionen?

Können das die Händler durchführen?

nur für Supershuttle oder auch für Edison?

160mm mit Longlife Schmierung ist das mit Steckachse oder geht das auch ohne?
Merci im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (12. Dezember 2007)

Also liebe schreibende Zunft, 
lieber Kundonaut !

Wir sind keine Bioniconesen, das wäre zuviel des Guten. 

Man wird voraussichtlich die Gabelcastings tauschen können. 
Wir werden die Preise moderat halten, allerdings kann Ich die Preise erst festsetzen, sobald wir die Teile fix haben. ( inkl. Preise ) 

Den Austausch wird jeder Händler durchführen können, dafür werden wir auf sechs großen Schulungen diesen Sommer sorgen. 

Ich hoffe Ich kann Euch im Februar von den vielen Neuerungen erzählen, denn: geschlafen haben wir in den letzten Monaten nicht. 

Wir werden übrigens die 160mm Variante nicht als Steckachse anbieten, 
der Aufwand ist uns hier zu groß gegenüber dem wirklichen NUtzen. 
Ausserdem leidet die Transparenz des gesamten Programms- neben der Tatsache, dass wir es nicht für sinnvoll erachten. 

Schönen Gruß 
Euer Andi Schmidt


----------



## Autaler (26. Dezember 2007)

jez muss ich dann wohl auch noch was fragen
kann man nun die alten 07er gabeln mit 150 auf 160 umrüsten lassen??


----------



## bionicon (29. Dezember 2007)

Gte FRage, 

Wir arbeiten daran -
prinzipiell kann man alle Pneumatik - Bauteile untereinander kombinieren, damit die BIkes nicht veralten!
Das Unterteil kann man voraussichtlich tauschen und sobald Ich Informationen habe werde Ich es in den Threads streuen,. . .


Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## AHFiffi (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen und ein gutes neues Jahr
Zuerst noch mal vielen Dank ans Bionicon- Team u. an Andi, das ihr mir das SS so kurzfristig montiert u zum ausgiebigen Testen überlassen habt.Super Service! 
Zum Bike selber gibs eigentlich nicht viel mehr zu sagen, als es hier schon beschrieben wurde, ich finds rundum gelungen!  Einige Sachen, die hier zu Teil schon angesprochen wurden, sind mir aber auch(unangenehm) aufgefallen:
1. Zugverlegung fürs Schaltwerk (scheuert am Sitzrohr)
2. kein Schutz der Kettenstrebe gegen schlagende Kette
3. Losbrechmoment der Double Agent,  im groben Geläuf überhaupt kein Thema, aber auf kurze, hintereinanderfolgende Unebenheiten hat sie so gut wie gar nicht reagiert. Ich führs jetzt mal zum grössten Teil darauf zurück, das die Gabel nagelneu u. noch nicht eingelaufen ist. Ausserdem wars arschkalt(-5°).
Also im Prinzip alles Sachen, die sich leicht beheben lassen müssten. Werd mir auf jeden Fall den Frame-Kit bestellen. Muss ja leider Morgen das gute Stück wieder abgeben  Also bis bald, Thomas


----------



## sunabar (6. Januar 2008)

Den Zug vom Schaltwerk kann man mit nem Kabelbinder oben auf der Schwinge fixieren dann scheuert er nicht mehr. bei Bedarf kann ich nen Photo machen.


----------



## T8Force (8. Januar 2008)

Dann mach mal bitte Eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (8. Januar 2008)

Kommt sofort ;-)


----------



## T8Force (8. Januar 2008)

Danke!


----------



## T8Force (10. Januar 2008)

Hi, gibt es von den SS-Fahrern denn irgendwelche Tipps oder Ratschläge, die man beim (vorm) Kauf dieses bikes berücksichtigen sollte? Soll das SS II werden. 
Mir macht ja die Bremse persönlich ein wenig Sorgen. Habe bisher viel Schlechtes von der K18 gehört. Außerdem bin ich mit meinen netto 91KG nicht der Leichteste und würde aus Vernunft schon auf 200mm gehen.


----------



## häri__ (10. Januar 2008)

servus,

habe zwar kein ss, sondern ein edison mit k24 bremsen mit denen ich vorallem mit den originalbelägen überhaupt nicht zufrieden war - genauer gesagt hatte ich bei einer langen abfahrt am gardasee zuerst ein höllengekreische, dann deutliches fading.... nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend.
mit anderen belägen wurde das aber deutlich besser.
wenn ich aber eine neue bremse montiere würde ich eine gustav m
nehmen (mit 190er scheiben). kumpels in innsbruck fahren mit der alten 
gustl und sind sehr zufrieden.
lg.
harry


----------



## sunabar (10. Januar 2008)

oder je nach Geldbeutel ne Hope M6 oder Moto V(braucht aber nen breiten Lenker).


----------



## T8Force (10. Januar 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> oder je nach Geldbeutel ne Hope M6 oder Moto V(braucht aber nen breiten Lenker).



Verstehe ich nicht. Was hat das mit nem breiten Lenker zu tun? Was ist denn mit restlichen Komponenten des bikes. Ich weiß ja, das man in viele Richtungen etwas machen kann. Aber mich interessieren nur Dinge, die wirklich gewechselt werden sollten, weil sie nicht an das bike gehören.


----------



## sunabar (10. Januar 2008)

Die Moto von Hope hat nen sehr lagen Bremsgriff, es könnte sein das man den Hebel nicht weit genug nach innen schieben kann.
Die Komponenten passen schon, Sattel ist halt Geschmackssache, die Firex ist einfach aber reicht für den Anfang.
Kannst auch das Rahmenset kaufen und selber aufbauen, wirklich viel braucht man ja dann nicht.


----------



## T8Force (10. Januar 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Die Moto von Hope hat nen sehr lagen Bremsgriff, es könnte sein das man den Hebel nicht weit genug nach innen schieben kann.
> Die Komponenten passen schon, Sattel ist halt Geschmackssache, die Firex ist einfach aber reicht für den Anfang.
> Kannst auch das Rahmenset kaufen und selber aufbauen, wirklich viel braucht man ja dann nicht.



Aufbauen werde ich es auf keinen Fall. Habe da ein gutes Angebot für ein IIer, aber evt. wollte ich noch etwas tauschen. Mich macht z.B. auch der Umwerfer nervös. Warum wird da nicht einfach Ein XT oder so verbaut. Kostet doch echt nix. Was ist mit den shiftern? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den X7 und den X9?

Lohnt sich die Aufrüstung der Kassette auf PG 990 und Kette auf PC 991?

Mir geht es nicht um das Gewicht, sondern um die Qualität und Haltbarkeit.


----------



## sunabar (10. Januar 2008)

Wenn du noch was tauschen willst und gute Koditionen bekommst:
1. Kurbel gegen XT tauschen
2. Umwerfer gegen XT tauschen
3.Wenn du denn Bremsen nicht traust: Hope(Qualitativ das beste was ich bis jetzt in den Händen hatte) M4, M6 od. Moto
Die XT Teile sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben und funk. nach Jahren noch einwandfrei.

Shifter kann ich nichts zu sagen da ich Shimano fahre. Die x.9 sind im Grunde x.o shifter nur ohne Carbondeckel; Die x.7 sind aber bestimmt nicht schlecht.

Die Kassette/Kette tauschen macht keinen Sinn, da der Aufpreis zur 990 bzw. 991 keinen Vorteil bringt.
Nur als Tip, wenn die Kasette mal hinüber ist wechsel auf XT (billiger und leichter wie ne 990) bei den Ketten habe ich mit SRAM(vor allem dem tollen Kettenschloß) sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## T8Force (10. Januar 2008)

Hey sunabar,

ist die Kurbel leichter, oder warum meinst du das? Was die Bremsen angeht, so muss ich mich mal schlau machen. Hatte bisher überlegt auf Avid umzusteigen.

Sind es bei der Kassette (30g weniger) die einzigen Vorzüge? 

Danke für den Tipp!

*edit* Was ist mit den Reifen? Schwalbe Albert Sport 2,25? Kenne die nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (10. Januar 2008)

Zum einem ist die XT einiges leichter ca 200gr zum anderen ist die Schaltqualität unerreicht( außer xtr;-)  ).

Das Gewicht der 990 Kasette und der XT sind ja fast gleich allerdings kostet die Xt die Hälfte.


Reifen sind ne Glaubensfrage (meiner Meinung nach ), da steht jeder auf was anderes. Der Albert Sport ist halt die billige Drahtreifen Variante (=schwer)
vielleicht auf Nobby Nic in 2,4 wechseln, den werd ich nach meinen Conti MK mal testen.
Aber Reifen,Kette und Kasette sind Verschleißteile,da lohnt sich wahrscheinlich finanziell der Tausch nicht wirklich.

Welche Avid hattest du denn im Auge ?


----------



## T8Force (10. Januar 2008)

Also laut meiner Recherche ist der Unterschied liegen zwischen den Kurbeln 50g. Die Truvativ wiegt 940g und die XT 890g.  

Ja, also was die Reifen angeht, so liebäugle ich auch mit den NN. Die Racing Ralf sollen aber auch einen Versuch wert sein.

Bei den Avid fand ich die 5er oder 7er interessant. Wollte da wirklich jetzt nicht soviel Geld investieren. Das bike muss ja schließlich auch erst einmal bezahlt werden.


----------



## sunabar (10. Januar 2008)

Die Fires Team 3.3. ist mit 940gr angegeben also gut nen Kilo+ und am SS II ist nur ne normale Firex.

Racing Ralph sind nur bei Trockenheit was also zur Zeit völlig ungeeignet ;-)

Fahr die Bremsen doch erstmal und zum nächsten Weihnachtsfest und dann gibts was richtig nettes


----------



## T8Force (10. Januar 2008)

@sunabar
Ich dank dir. Warst mir echt ne Hilfe.


----------



## LittleDevil666 (11. Januar 2008)

@T8Force: das SSII ist auf jeden fall ein qualitativ hochwertiges Bike. Jede Komponente an dem Bike ist gut und ausreichend. Ich habe einen großen Teil der diskutierten Teile auch schon gefahren und finde jetzt meine Luise FR auch besser wie die Formula K18 oder 24 aber an die gewöhnt man sich auch. 
Falls die Bremsleistung wirklich nicht ausreichen sollte was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann wenn man kein FR oder DH fährt kann man immer noch auf vo. 200 und hinten 180 Scheiben umsteigen, ist keine große Sache.
Schlatung kann ich nur sagen kommt an die X0 gar nichts hin, fahre momentan selber XT und werde auf X0 umsteigen. Kurbel Umrüstung macht meiner Meinung gar keinen Sinn, erst tauschen wenn sie kaputt ist.
Zum Thema REifen, ich fahre selber die FatAlbert und das sind auch die Reifen die auf das SS gehören, die RR haben an diesem Bike nichts verlohren.
Denk dran das SS ist ein Enduro bzw. LightFR und kein Marathon oder Touren Bike.
Wenn du dir das SS nicht custom aufbauen willst würde ich die die Teile erst tauschen wenn sie kauput sind.
Zum Thema Bremsgeräusche, es ist bei fast allen Bremsen eine Einstellungssache, von meinen Luise hab ich 1000km nichts gehört und dann hab ich schlampig und schnell dran rumgeschraubt und ich hatte auch ab und zu dieses Schleifen. Für die Formula Bremsen gibt es übreigens auch neue Scheiben die Alten 06er Version werden so weit ich weis auf Garandie ausgetaucht, dann sind die lestigen Geräusche auch weg.

Gruß Alex


----------



## T8Force (11. Januar 2008)

@LittleDevil666

Hey. Dank dir für die Infos. Sie bestätigen mir das ja alles ungefähr. 

Aber warum soll das bike nicht für touren geeignet sein? Mit dem Gewicht und den Federwegen ist es für mich nichts Anderes als ein All Mountain mit Federwegreserven. Ich fahre schon touren durch den Wald, mit vielen Wurzelwegpassagen aber auch mal so 3 Stunden touren durchs Gelände.


----------



## LittleDevil666 (11. Januar 2008)

@T8Force: hab mich vielleicht unvorteilhaft ausgedrückt. Es ist zu 100% Tourentauglich, aber es ist ein reines Enduro Bike ( damit kann man ja auch Touren fahren )die FR Variante ist auch kein reinrassiger FR sondern eher FR light. 
Ich werde mir z.B. den SS FR FrameKit holen und ihn FR lastig aufbauen und genau aus dem Grund das es durch die Geometirevertellung extrem gut bergauf fährt ist es eben zu 100% Tourentauglich aber trotzdem ein light FR.
Die anderen FR Bikes mit so viel Federweg kannste bergauf ziehmlich vergessen, besonders wenns richtig steil ist.
Ich fahre momentan noch einen reihnen Fullytourer und ich muß sagen die 06 Version des SS als FR klettert den Berg besser hoch als mein Tourer. Was Bergab besser ist brauch ich glaub ich nicht zu erwähnen 

Gruß Alex


----------



## T8Force (11. Januar 2008)

Alles klar. Ich hatte schon bedenken, was meine Einschätzung angeht. Na dann passt es ja, wie die Faust aufs Auge. Morgen mache ich ne Ausfahrt, mal sehen ob ich den Kombi für den Rückweg brauche, oder nicht. *lach*

Dank Euch


----------



## AHFiffi (11. Januar 2008)

Servus Mädels und Buben
also, die meisten Parts am SS 2 sind für den Normalgebrauch völlig ausreichend.
Bedenklich halte ich eigentlich nur die Crostini-Felgen, wenn mann die dicken Schlappen draufziehen will. Die wirken ganz schön schmalbrüstig.
Zum Thema Schaltungen kann ich nur sagen, alles Geschmackssache, es gibt heutzutage keine mehr, die so richtig schlecht ist. Haben alle ihre Vor- u. Nachteile. Mein Favorit ist immer noch die Speed-Hub, wenn sie nicht so ekelhaft teuer wäre.:kotz: 
Bremsen (K 18) fand ich auch nicht so übel, aber das ist wieder relativ weil meine Testfahrt zum Großteil im Flachen stattfand und ich auch nur 80 kg wiege.
Jedenfalls hab ich mir den Rahmen bestellt! Kommt hoffentlich nächste Woche, freu mich schon aufs Basteln.
Also dann, bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (12. Januar 2008)

@AHFIffi: Wir wollen eine Aufbauliste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;-)

Klar sind die Teile am SS II aussreichend, wenn allerdings der Händler gute Tauschkonditionen bietet warum sollte man das nicht gerade bei der Kurbel annehmen?


----------



## T8Force (12. Januar 2008)

So Leute, bin gerade zurück. Bin 3 Stunden mit dem Golden Willow unterwegs gewesen und danach mit den Supershuttle ein wenig die Straße entlang um die Gegensätzlichkeit festzustellen. Blöde war, dass das SS in M war und das GW in L. Bei meinen 1,80m ist das halt auf der Grenze. 

Zuerstmal zu Bionicon selbst. Es hat einen riesen Spaß gemacht das GW zu fahren. Es war sehr agil und leichtfüßig. Da hier bei uns heute Dauerregen angesagt war und der Wald ein einziges Schlammloch ist, war das Testen der Grenzen nicht gegeben. Hinzu kamen die Nobby Nic, die sich bei den Bodenverhältnissen wie Slicks angefühlt haben. Ein Kollege von mir war mit seinen Contis da viel besser dran. Die K18 haben ihr Bestes gegeben und haben mich, an jeder erdenklichen Stelle im Wald, im Laden wahrnehmen lassen. Ein einziges Quitschkonzert. Der Bremsdruck war krass. Einmal stand ich im 90° Winkel da, weil ich mich ein wenig verschätz hatte, ansonsten fand ich sie vom Bremsverhalten ganz O.K. Vorweg, die K18 vom SS waren ein wenig anders. Sie haben kein Geräusch von sich gegeben und bremsten fließender und weniger ruckartig. 
Alles in Allem hat mich das GW aber überzeugt und die Sache mit der Geometrieverstellung ist natürlich selbst sprechend. 
Da, mein Händler mir aber ein gutes Angebot zu dem SS gemacht hat, reizt es mich eher dahin. Um mich zu überzeugen, dass es nicht die Agilität eines Freeriders hat bin ich damit auch mal die Hauptstraße lang und muss sagen, dass es sich nicht merklich viel genommen hat. Vom Gewicht nehmen die bikes sich ein knappes Kilo, was bei meinen 92KG zu verkraften ist. Frei nach dem Motto, eine Woche diäten und ich wiege mit SS genauso viel wie mit dem GW. 

Jetzt muss ich erst einmal alles auf mich ruhen lassen und für mich entscheiden, welches jetzt mein zukünftiges wird. So unterschiedlich die bikes doch sind, so große Probleme habe ich mich zu entscheiden. Mein Händler macht mir zusätzlich noch gute Verrechnungspreise zu den Komponenten, also muss ich mich damit auch noch auseinander setzen. Naja, viele kennen das Problem bestimmt. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## T8Force (12. Januar 2008)

So. Ich habe jetzt mal eben mir ne Liste gemacht, die ich tauschen könnte. Das lustige dabei ist, da ich nachher bei fast +/- 0 raugekomme. Die Preise habe ich alle von H&S bikediscount um sie vergleichen zu können. 

Wie ist eure Meinung?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sunabar (12. Januar 2008)

Der Tausch ist genemigt  
Allerdings würd ich Kasette und Kette belassen und erst wenn die in nem Jahr verschlissen sind auf XT Kasette und Sram Kette tauschen.
NN würd ich in 2,4 nehmen oder mal die neuen Muddy Marry FR in 2,35.


----------



## T8Force (12. Januar 2008)

@sunbar

Hört sich gut, ne? Warum lassen? Die Kosten sind doch nicht höher, aber die Komponenten höher.  
Ja, ich wäge ja schon ab, aber meinste net, dass die zu fett werden? Ich habe heute auf dem GW die NN in 2,25 gehabt und die waren m.E. nach voll ausreichend.


----------



## sunabar (12. Januar 2008)

Vieleicht bekommst noch was raus ;-)
Ich fahre jetzt 2,4 Mountain Kings, der Rollwiederstand ist subjektiv nicht höher wie mit schmaleren Reifen . Dafür ist der Grip höher, da du bei bei steigendem Volumen weniger Druck fahren kannst ohne nen SnakeBit zu bekommen.
War auch immer der Freund von 2,1 Reifen aber probieren geht über studieren.
Muddy Marry wären jetzt im Winter/Frühjahr nicht schlecht und im Sommer NN.
Aber wie gesagt, Reifen sind echt Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (12. Januar 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> So. Ich habe jetzt mal eben mir ne Liste gemacht, die ich tauschen könnte. Das lustige dabei ist, da ich nachher bei fast +/- 0 raugekomme. Die Preise habe ich alle von H&S bikediscount um sie vergleichen zu können.
> 
> Wie ist eure Meinung?
> 
> ...





na, dein händler zahlt dir wahrscheinlich noch was drauf, damit er tauschen darf und die discount preise von h+s als vorlage nimmt


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. Januar 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> na, dein händler zahlt dir wahrscheinlich noch was drauf, damit er tauschen darf und die discount preise von h+s als vorlage nimmt



Guter Einwand von saturno.  

T8force, hast Du das mit Deinem Händler schon so abgesprochen? Ansonsten hätte ich auch noch eine abgefahrene Idee. Kauf Dir als erstes das SS Rahmen-Set. Dann kaufst Du Dir von Canyon ein MTB aus dem "Herbst-Special". Drittens, Dein Händler montiert Dir dann die Teile vom Canyon an Deinen SS-Rahmen. Und zu guter letzt verkaufst Du dann den Canyon-Rahmen incl. Gabel und Dämpfer.


----------



## T8Force (13. Januar 2008)

Na gut. Ich geh drauf ein.  Versteh euren Wink schon.

Aber...."jap"...es ist mit dem Händler abgesprochen und solange beide zufrieden sind, finde ich das legitim. 

Die Preise von H&S habe ich einfach nur genommen, weil der über alle Teile verfügt und ich so eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit habe, was wie viel teurer ist. 

Ich freu mich schon riesig, Leute!


----------



## John Oswald (22. Januar 2008)

@t8force: sorry, hab deine PM erst heute gelesen...

ja, ich fahre das ssII und ja, ich bin zufrieden!

und ja, es macht sinn, ein paar teile zu tauschen:
überhaupt ist es sinnvoll, das ss II zu kaufen. die mehrkosten für ss I und 0 sind enorm - bei den paar teilen...

die k18 ist doch pickobello!! 200er scheiben drauf und gut is. erwarte mal nicht, dass andere bremsen nicht quietschen und schleifen! machmal ja, manchmal nein, liegt aber meist nicht an der bemse. wenn du UNBEDINGT tauschen willst, nimm die hayes stroker trail!

die laufräder solltest du unbedingt tauschen! ich habe die mavic crossmax SX draufgemacht. es gibt bessere und billigere, aber die optik passt perfekt zum ss 

die firex kurbel ist sauschwer, nimm die stylo...

x.7 ist super, xo ist halt besser vor der eisdiele 

kassette - xt
kette - hg93 (xt)


----------



## mäxx__ (22. Januar 2008)

@T8Force:

fahre auch das SS, allerdings als Customaufbau.

Ich habe mir Ã¼ber meinen HÃ¤ndler den Framekit 2007 geordert und dann wie folgt aufgebaut:

- Schaltwerk: Sram X9
- Schaltgriffe: Sram X.O. Grip Shift
- Umwerfer :   LX
- Kette:         Sram PC 971
- Kurbel:        Truvativ Stylo Team 
- LRS:            Dt Swiss EX5.1D mit Magura Fr-Naben
- Reifen:        Conti Mountain King ProTection 2.4" (vorher immer Fat Albert    Snake Skin)
- Sattel:        WTB Laser V Titan
- Bremse:       Louise Fr mit 210er vorne + 190er hinten

Teile online bestellt und selbst zusammen geschraubt.
Preis war mit dem Kit 2700.- â¬...)

Das Bike ist voll Alpencross tauglich und die 5-Gondel-Tour in Sarlbach hats auch gut gemeistert.


----------



## LittleDevil666 (22. Januar 2008)

@Mäxx:
wie bist du mit der Bremsleistung zufrieden? Hab auch die Luise FR daheim liegen und will auf 201/180 umsteigen.
Wie bist du mit den DT 5.1 zufrieden, habe vor mir sie mit Hope Pro II Naben zu bestellen.

Gruß Alex



mäxx schrieb:


> @T8Force:
> 
> fahre auch das SS, allerdings als Customaufbau.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oigi (22. Januar 2008)

Nabend schön,

...mal ne Frage wegen der Bremsscheibengröße: Im entsprechender Rubrik hab mal nach der für die Double Agent (150 mm) freigegebenen Größe gefragt ... da kam von Andi die Aussage, dass 185 mm freigegeben sind.

Habt ihr die "dickeren" Gabeln ?

Mein SS Frame Kit müsste Freitag ankommen   .


----------



## LittleDevil666 (23. Januar 2008)

Oigi schrieb:


> Nabend schön,
> 
> ...mal ne Frage wegen der Bremsscheibengröße: Im entsprechender Rubrik hab mal nach der für die Double Agent (150 mm) freigegebenen Größe gefragt ... da kam von Andi die Aussage, dass 185 mm freigegeben sind.
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

ich werde mir den FrameKit vom SS FR kaufen, das ist ne DoubleAgent mit 170mm Federweg. Ich denke schon das es eine andere Gabel ist, laut Andi ist es mit 210er Scheiben auch kein Problem.
Ich habe gelesen das die normale DoubleAgent nach der Eurobike 07 die Freigabe für 200er Scheiben bekommen sollten. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## hamsteralex (23. Januar 2008)

So...Mädels...

...ich fahr dann mal los und hol mir mein SuperShuttle...ich bin ja soooooo drauf gespannt...ist ein 2er aus 2007...

Alex


----------



## hamsteralex (23. Januar 2008)

So...und wieder da...

Tolles Rad...gut...ist zwar ein bischen gebraucht aber für 1690 EUR bei der E-Bucht...kann mans durchgehen lassen...'nen neuen Hinterreifen und eine neue, nicht zerkratzte Sattelstütze und schon schauts aus wie neu...*freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (23. Januar 2008)

Hast du das SS geholt, mit dem Arsch in der Galerie?


----------



## hamsteralex (23. Januar 2008)

Ja...genau das...wieso?


----------



## T8Force (23. Januar 2008)

Nur so. Ich habe das beobachtet und der Preis kam mir bekannt vor. Falls alles in dem Zustand sein sollte, wie in der Beschreibung, hast du einen guten Kurs gemacht.
Echt traurig, dass so ein bike nach ein paar Monaten über 1000 an Wert verliert. Naja, wir sind ja auch außerhalb der Saison.

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß damit!


----------



## FRbiker (23. Januar 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!
Wenn du soweit alle Teile ausgetauscht hast dann poste mal in der Galerie.....


----------



## bionicon (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Alex und liebe Supershuttle Piloten, 

es wird ein neues Double Agent Unterteil mit ein wenig mehr Hub / Federweg und verstärkter Aufnahmen geben. 

Also - Supershuttle kaufen - treffen - Fahren- Spaß haben - 
Alle zusammen an den Tegernsee kommen. 
Dann machen wir ne Trailsession !!

Gebt Kette 

Andi Schmidt


----------



## Oigi (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ab wann gibts denn die verstärkten Unterteile?


Ich will meinen Rahmen endlich haben...das warten macht mich noch ganz verückt. Mein Händler hätte nicht sagen sollen, dass es vielleicht heut schon da ist.

Auf jeden Fall brauche ich dann keinen Fernseher mehr...jeden Abend staunen und vom ertsen Ausritt träumen.

Oigi


----------



## hamsteralex (24. Januar 2008)

bionicon schrieb:


> ...neues Double Agent Unterteil mit ein wenig mehr Hub / Federweg und verstärkter Aufnahmen geben...



Hallo Andi...

...verstärkte Aufnahmen...können wir dann endlich die 200er Scheiben montieren...???

Was soll der Spaß dann eigentlich kosten???

Alex


----------



## T8Force (25. Januar 2008)

So. Ich habe auch gerade meins abgeholt! Sehr geniales Ding (aber das wusste ich ja schon vorher   )


----------



## sunabar (25. Januar 2008)

Dann wünsch ich morgen mal viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (25. Januar 2008)

Dan dir Sunabar und noch einmal vielen Dank für die Tipps und Ratschläge!


----------



## sunabar (25. Januar 2008)

Gern geschehen  Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am Tegernsee?
Und nen Bild wollen wir natürlich sehen ;-)


----------



## T8Force (25. Januar 2008)

Ein Bild werde ich natürlich posten. Aber es fehlen noch die Pedalen....vielleicht kommen sie ja morgen.

Tegernsee? Doch vielleicht ne Ecke weit weg. Aber man soll ja nie "nie" sagen!


----------



## AHFiffi (26. Januar 2008)

Fertig


----------



## sunabar (26. Januar 2008)

Die Deetracks kommen gut. Aber Hörnchen ? Wems gefällt ;-)

Nen Tipp noch: unbedingt vor der ersten Ausfahrt die Scheuerstellen der Züge am Rahmen abkleben !!!!!!!!!!!!! du beißt dir sonst in den Ar******


----------



## hamsteralex (26. Januar 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Nen Tipp noch: unbedingt vor der ersten Ausfahrt die Scheuerstellen der Züge am Rahmen abkleben !!!!!!!!!!!!! du beißt dir sonst in den Ar******



Da hat er ja sowas von recht...kleb lieber mal etwas großzügig ab...und vergiss bloß nicht die Bremsleitung an der linken Seite...die über den "BIONICON" Schriftzug am Unterrohr läuft...die Stelle zwischen dem "C" und dem "O" übersieht man gerne mal...

...am Besten ist es echt...du klebst alle Stellen am Rahmen ab, die irgendwie mit einer Leitung in Kontakt kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (26. Januar 2008)

So...die Pedalen sind heute auch noch nicht gekommen, also Bilder mit den Alten. Ich will nichts über die Pedalen hören!  











Das Abkleben mache ich gleich mal, finde es aber schade, dass man das bei so einem bike noch machen muss. Nobody is perfect


----------



## hamsteralex (26. Januar 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Das Abkleben mache ich gleich mal, finde es aber schade, dass man das bei so einem bike noch machen muss. Nobody is perfect



Ja...da muss ich dir recht geben...schon irgendwie schade...dass man in der heutigen Zeit das noch extra machen muss...

Wenn die Jungs von Bionicon wenigstens eine Schicht Klarlack drübergehauen hätten...dann wäre die Eloxalschicht nicht ganz so empfindlich...

Ich hab Stellen drin...die sind nach 3 Monaten blank gescheuert...nix mehr vom braunen Eloxal zu sehen...

Aber dafür ist meins ja auch ein "Gebrauchtes"...


----------



## sunabar (26. Januar 2008)

@T8Force: Schick ;-) Welche Breite hast jetzt bei den NN genommen ?

Vergess nicht den Schaltzug zwischen Sattelrohr und Schwinge anders zu verlegen, an der Stelle hilft auch kein abkleben.


----------



## T8Force (26. Januar 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> @T8Force: Schick ;-) Welche Breite hast jetzt bei den NN genommen ?
> 
> Vergess nicht den Schaltzug zwischen Sattelrohr und Schwinge anders zu verlegen, an der Stelle hilft auch kein abkleben.



@hamsteralex  	

Und der Vorbesitzer ein Ahnungsloser (von vielen)

@sunabar

Die Nobby´s sind jetzt die 2008ter Evo mit snake skin in 2,4 (obwohl ich dem Händler 2,25 gesagt hatte  )

Was das Verlegen angeht, so steh ich voll aufm Schlauch. Was meinst du?


----------



## sunabar (26. Januar 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Kommt sofort ;-)



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst   Ich hoffe das hilft weiter


----------



## Helltone (26. Januar 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> So...die Pedalen sind heute auch noch nicht gekommen, also Bilder mit den Alten. Ich will nichts über die Pedalen hören!
> 
> 
> 
> Das Abkleben mache ich gleich mal, finde es aber schade, dass man das bei so einem bike noch machen muss. Nobody is perfect




Gratzi, geiles Teil!


----------



## T8Force (26. Januar 2008)

@sunabar

aso...hatte mich zu sehr auf die Sattelstütze fixiert. Jetzt ist es klar. Hast du da extra Carbonplättchen drauf geklebt? Reicht also der Kabelbinder allein nicht?

@Timm

Danke dir!  
Wann ist es bei dir soweit?


----------



## sunabar (26. Januar 2008)

Ist Carbonfolie,hatte gerade nichts anderes. Der Kabelbinder hält den Zug und die Folie ist nur zum Schutz damit es oben nicht scheuert,


----------



## T8Force (26. Januar 2008)

Was kann man denn noch nehmen? Habe soetwas gar net da....


----------



## Helltone (26. Januar 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> @sunabar
> 
> aso...hatte mich zu sehr auf die Sattelstütze fixiert. Jetzt ist es klar. Hast du da extra Carbonplättchen drauf geklebt? Reicht also der Kabelbinder allein nicht?
> 
> ...



Bestellung ist rausgegangen. Hoffentlich geht es jetzt schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubfresser (26. Januar 2008)

mann mann mann, ihr macht mich vielleicht wieder neidisch! i sollte besser mal diesen thread aus der abo-liste schmeissen, statt mich ständig selbst zu quälen   viel spass euch allen!!!
@AHFiffi: hast du vor lauter aufregung die kamera nicht mehr ruhig halten können?!   ich werd dann bestimmt auch ein stativ benutzen müssen  
haut rein jungs!


----------



## sunabar (26. Januar 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Was kann man denn noch nehmen? Habe soetwas gar net da....



Billig ist Buchfolie (wo Mutti die Schulbücher mit eingeschlagen hat) die klebt auch wie Sau und ist schön dick.
Ansonsten bei ATU oder so Steinschlagfolie. Nicht im Bikeshop die überteuerten Rahmenfolien kaufen das fällt unter beschi****

Ach ja den Kettenstrebenschutz nicht vergessen


----------



## AHFiffi (26. Januar 2008)

Servus Mädels u Buben


staubfresser schrieb:


> mann mann mann, ihr macht mich vielleicht wieder neidisch! i sollte besser mal diesen thread aus der abo-liste schmeissen, statt mich ständig selbst zu quälen   viel spass euch allen!!!
> @AHFiffi: hast du vor lauter aufregung die kamera nicht mehr ruhig halten können?!   ich werd dann bestimmt auch ein stativ benutzen müssen
> haut rein jungs!


Hihi, so wirds wohl gewesen sein 
So, die ersten 40 km sind vernichtet. Der Tip mit dem Abkleben kam bloß zu spät    
 werd ich wohl Morgen machen.


----------



## Oigi (26. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mein Rahmen gestern bekommen und hab heut wieder zum Händler zurück getragen, weil die Eloxalschicht auf dem Oberrohr eine Macke hat.  Nun muss ich wieder 2 Wochen warten. Aber die restlichen Teile sind ja auch noch nicht alle eíngetroffen...von daher ist es nicht ganz so schlimm (das Warten).

Aber wenns dann erstmal fertig ist...na dann aber...


----------



## FRbiker (26. Januar 2008)

Hy AHFiffi schönes Bild  poste doch mal was schönes hier in der Galerie


----------



## AHFiffi (26. Januar 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Hy AHFiffi schönes Bild  poste doch mal was schönes hier in der Galerie


Ja mach ich, ist mir aber im Moment nicht ganz Recht wegen diverser technischer Unzulänglichkeiten(Bremsen, Griffe usw). 
Muss kohlemäßig a bisserl vom Gas gehen, weil heuer ist noch Hochzeit angesagt. Mein Weib is eh schon stocknarrisch, weil ich mir den Rahmen gekauft hab. 
Also bis zum Sommer wird sich da nix tun, aber falls mir ein schönes Motivchen vor die Linse fällt, werd ichs euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.
Bis bald, da Fiffi


----------



## FRbiker (26. Januar 2008)

Ja kann Mann verstehen


----------



## hamsteralex (27. Januar 2008)

AHFiffi schrieb:


> Ja mach ich, ist mir aber im Moment nicht ganz Recht wegen diverser technischer Unzulänglichkeiten(Bremsen, Griffe usw).
> Muss kohlemäßig a bisserl vom Gas gehen, weil heuer ist noch Hochzeit angesagt. Mein Weib is eh schon stocknarrisch, weil ich mir den Rahmen gekauft hab.
> Also bis zum Sommer wird sich da nix tun, aber falls mir ein schönes Motivchen vor die Linse fällt, werd ichs euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.
> Bis bald, da Fiffi



Mein volles Mitgefühl...mir gehts nicht anders... Kennt man eine...kennt man alle... 

Alex


----------



## bionicon (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo Hallo Hallo, 

dann haben hier ja alle Luxusprobleme !!

Solltet Ihr übrigens mal den Versuch starten mich zu erpressen - 
Bitte keine falschen Hoffnungen, sonst schicke Ich Euren Frauen Eure Zitate  !



Viel Spaß beim schreiben, 

Andi Schmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knatti (28. Januar 2008)

Scheine es bei meiner gut getroffen haben, die will mir noch was dazuzahlen, damit ich endlich ein gscheites radl hab.
knatti


----------



## 4mate (28. Januar 2008)

knatti schrieb:


> Scheine es bei meiner gut getroffen haben, die will mir noch was dazuzahlen, damit ich endlich ein gscheites radl hab.
> knatti


   Da muß ich doch ganz dringend die Frage mir erlauben :
Hat sie eine Schwester oder noch besser , Zwillingsschwester ?


----------



## zakus (28. Januar 2008)

Ich meld mich bei der Schwesternvergabe auch mal noch mit an


----------



## sunabar (9. Februar 2008)

Da es in letzter Zeit so brutal schlammig ist habe ich mir mal Gedanken über nen durchgehenden Schaltzug gemacht.
Der Schaltzug fürs Schaltwerk ist ja leider nicht durchgehend und die Zuganschläge hängen direkt im Schlammbeschuß.
Auf Kabelbinder als Zughalterung habe ich kein Bock, da das ziemlich bescheiden aussieht.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Hat jemand schon mal die Zuganschläge aufgebohrt ? Dann könnte man ja den Zug komplett bis zum Schaltwerk durchfädeln. Und da es ja wieder Gore-Züge gibt wär das ja ganz nett.


----------



## 4mate (9. Februar 2008)

Hi sunabar ,

es gibt quasi Adapter die in die Zuganschläge eingesetzt werden . In den Halter  werden dann die Züge  eingesetzt  .

Ich habe das irgendwo gesehen , kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern wo  .

Ich vermute es war ein Versender , evt. Rose .


http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=5539


----------



## sunabar (9. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube du meinst dieses Produkt

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1705


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (9. Februar 2008)

Ja genau ! 

Ich war auch bei rose , aber nicht gefunden ...

Ich persönlich würde so was verwenden . Aufbohren ist so endgültig , kommt man da überhaupt bei , ich meine Durchmesser Bohrfutter ...


----------



## sunabar (9. Februar 2008)

An der Schwinge sollte das kein Problem sein mit dem Bohrfutter am Rahmen wird das etwas schwieriger. 

Das Problem mit der Rose-Halterung ist, das das Teil nicht so nett aussieht und zum anderen läuft der Zug immer an den Anschlägen vorbei. Ist halt auch nicht optimal.


----------



## milchkoenig (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich hatte mir dazu überlegt das ich die Außenhüllen der Baudenzüge einfach unterteile! Das heist man setzt zwischen die Anschläge ein passendes Stück Außenhülle. Da ich aber noch immer auf meine Frame Kit warte hab ich das noch nicht aus Probiert.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## homopus (10. Februar 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Supershuttle aktuell mit 12,6kg.
> Mit XTR Kurbel und eggbeater sl sonst alles XT, dt 4.2 mit hope pro 2 naben und conti mk 2.4 allerdings mit Hope Mono Mini Pro. Bei der Sattelstütze( Bionicon) geht nichts mehr, allerdings ist der Lenker relativ schwer ( wiegt mit "Vorbau" 400gr).
> Das Rad geht sehr gut bergauf, steigt viel weniger wie mein Hardtail, allerdings wird man keine Bestzeiten fahren, da ja die Sitzposition ehr tourig ist.
> Bergab wird der Trail zur Autobahn ;-)



Hi,

frage mich schon die ganze Zeit wo du das entscheidende Kilo zu meinem SS (13,7kg) eingespart hast. Fahre derzeit noch mit XT-Kurbel, DT-Swiss XR1 Laufräder und Louise 180mm als Bremse. Deshalb kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wo du gegenüber meinem 1,1kg einsparst, eher soetwas wie 0,5kg  Kannst bitte mal genaue Gewichtsangaben aller von dir getauschten Parts posten...


----------



## sunabar (10. Februar 2008)

Ich habe nur das Frameset gekauft.

LRS sind Hope mit Dt 4.2 : ca.1650gr 
Hope Mono Mini kompl. vorne hinten mit allen Scheiben und Schrauben ca.600gr.
XtR Kurbel und Eggbeater Sl 770gr + 266gr
Umwerfer ist XT (aber keine Ahnung was der wiegt) Shifter sind getunte XT ( Schelle gespalten, keine Ganganzeige, Kunststoff ab etc.)
Reifen beim wiegen waren Michelin MUD und AT.
Sattel Flite und Bionicon Sattelstütze
XT Kasette und Sram 971 Kette

Hab aber in der letzten Zeit wieder umgebaut:
180 mm Scheiben, Monkey Lite XC Lenker, Hope Barplugs, Spezi Phenom SL Sattel, Reifen sind zur Zeit MK( kommen aber weg ) und ein paar XTR Shifter liegen schon hier und warten auf ihren Einsatz.

Ich weiß ja nicht was dein  LRS wiegt, gibts  so anscheinend nicht zu kaufen, aber wenn der bei 2kg liegt sind das schon fast 400gr.
Dann Bremsen 600gr zu 900gr + sind nochmal 300gr.
Kurbel und Pedale sind wahrscheinlich auch nochmal 300gr + .
Da bist du schon bei einem Kilo und wenn du noch den WTB Sattel fährts kommst du auf 1,1kg.

Kleinvieh macht halt auch Mist ;-)


----------



## Oigi (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo Sunbar,

ich hab gelesen du fährst einen Easton Lenker. Ich habe auch ein Auge auf diesen Lenker geworfen. Bei einer Nachfrage bei meinem Händler hat der allerdings gemeint, das er nur Bionicon oder Syntace wegen der Doppelklemmung verbauen würde. Hast du andere Infos, dass der Monkey Lite auch für Doppelklemmung freigegeben ist?

Ansonsten hast du ein schicken Hobel auf die Räder gestellt. Ich bekomme morgen mein Frame Kit und kann dann endlich anfangen zu schrauben.

Oigi


----------



## Wolperdinger (11. Februar 2008)

...sorry will jetzt nicht alles durchlesen, deshalb gleich mal die Frage wieviel mann für so ein Supershuttle berappen muss?
Auch der Preis fürs Frameset wäre interessant?!
Danke schon mal

Ride on


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Wolperdinger,

anbei die Katalogpreise von Bionicon aus dem 2008er Prospekt:

Supers 0: 3950 EUR

Supers I: 3350 EUR 

Supers II: 2900 EUR

Supers II FR: 3300 EUR

Supers Frame: 2100 EUR
... aber das Durchlesen wird Dir nicht erspart bleiben, wenn Du Dich weiterhin für ein SS interessierst. Da findest Du alle interessanten und relevanten Infos darüber.


----------



## LittleDevil666 (11. Februar 2008)

@Wolperdinger:

für den FrameKit FR wird man zwischen 2300 und 2400 hinblättern müssen.
Preis steht leider noch nicht fest.


----------



## sunabar (11. Februar 2008)

@ Wolperdinger: Ich fahr auf eigene Verantwortung ;-)
 Der Bionicon Alulenker ist denke ich ein ganz normaler mit durchgehend gleicher Wandstärke.

Syntace VRO Lenker mußt du halt auch schaun ob die Klemmungen gleich sind. 
Ich habe alle Vorbauschrauben mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen damit sich der Lenker nicht verkantet und bis jetzt kein knacken od. knirschen. Falls sich was ändert meld ich mich.

Übrigens gibts ja auch noch den Monkey Lite DH denke der sollte das auf jeden Fall packen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (11. Februar 2008)

Wolperdinger schrieb:


> ...sorry will jetzt nicht alles durchlesen, deshalb gleich mal die Frage wieviel mann für so ein Supershuttle berappen muss?
> Auch der Preis fürs Frameset wäre interessant?!
> Danke schon mal
> 
> Ride on



SUCHFUNKTION!


----------



## 23fab (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum, aber ich lese schon eine Weile mit.
Fahre zur Zeit ein Supershuttle 2, als Testbike und wollte auch meine Eindrücke dazu weitergeben.

Es fährt sich erstaunlich leicht (14,7 kg) und die Luftfederung spricht, für meinen Geschmack gut an.
Dämpfersetup auf 90 kg (wiege selbst 88 kg) passt gut.
Der sehr kurze Hinterbau gefällt mir super, da es sich sehr leicht droppen läßt.
Gewichtverteilung in der Luft, vorne leicht mehr, so daß es etwas dazu neigt mit dem Vorderrad zuerst aufzukommen (fällt aber nur bei einer flachen Ladung auf)
Bremsen (ORO 18) gut, schön dosierbar, bei Nässe mal ein kurzes Geräusch...
Konnte sie leider noch nicht im Bikepark testen.
Die CC Felgen gehen, meiner Meinung nach, überhaupt nicht und gehören nicht an das Bike.
Die hintere Felge hat bereits von den Isartrails einen ordentlichen Seitenschlag bekommen.

Desweiteren mache ich mir immernoch etwas Sorgen über die Luftfederung.
Was ist wenn mir ein Luftschlauch (etwa im Wald) abreißt, kann ich dann noch heimfahren, oder muß ich schieben???
Warscheinlich muß man bei diesem Gewicht das Risiko eingehen...
Alles in allem gefällt mir die ganze Konstruktion ziemlich gut, würde aber den Rahmenkit nehmen und mir das Bike nach meinen Wünschen aufbauen (die Gabel ist ja schon dabei, da braucht man nicht mehr viel).

Ich kann Euch nur empfehlen eines Probezufahren.
Beste Grüße aus dem sonnigen München,
Fabian


----------



## Oigi (11. Februar 2008)

Dank dir Sunbar. Ein wenig Zeit bleibt ja noch mir fehlen noch ein paar Teile zu meinem Traumbike. Da ja der Lenker nicht der leichteste soll, hab ich schon nach einem leichteren Ausschau gehalten. Aber die Auswahl ist eben wegen der Klemmung begrenzt, aber mal schauen wie sich der Monkey Lite an deinem Bike bewährt.

Oigi


----------



## 4mate (12. Februar 2008)

Moin !

An meinem GW habe ich von Anfang (jetzt 2 Jahre) an einen "Syntace VRO Vector Lowrider" mit 16° Kröpfung . Laut Händler gleicher Abstand der Klemmung zu Bionicon . Laut Eigenwerbung von Syntace "bombenstabil" . Das kann ich nur bestätigen , ein Sturz auf Asphalt wegen wegrutschendem VR blieb ohne Folgen , sprich "Lenker krumm" . Ein ähnlicher Sturz mit vorherigem MTB auf nasser Fahrbahnmarkierung und leichtem Tourenlenker : Lenker krumm  . Deshalb Lenker immer eine "Nummer" stabiler , das geringe Mehrgewicht ist hier in jeder Beziehung gut angelegt . Vor allem auch die 16° Kröpfung ist phantastisch für die Handgelenke . Hatte letztes Jahr kurzzeitig Originallenker montiert und kam nicht klar .


----------



## AHFiffi (12. Februar 2008)

Grüß Gott mitanand
muß auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazugeben. Also, folgende Probleme: Adapter fährt beim Druck aufs Zauberknöpfchen nicht aus, nicht ständig, aber doch recht oft. Löst sich dann mit nem sauberen Schmatzer, wenn man fast nen Handstand auf dem Lenker macht. Mein Händler meinte, nochmal komplettes Setup mit Luft ganz raus usw. machen, würde helfen. Geht aber immer noch nicht.
Bin dabei gleich auf mein zweites " Problem" gestoßen, hab den Federweg der Gabel mal nachgemessen, komm aber nur auf 135 mm. Ist das bei euch auch so? Vieleicht hat jemand noch ein paar Ideen.
 Ach ja, fast vergessen, beim runterschrauben der Dämpferpumpe hauts immer an Schwapp Öl mit raus, aber nur beim Ventil fürs System. Beim Dämpfer kommt nix raus.
So, jetzt lasst hören. Servus


----------



## 4mate (12. Februar 2008)

> Also, folgende Probleme: Adapter fährt beim Druck aufs Zauberknöpfchen nicht aus, nicht ständig, aber doch recht oft. Löst sich dann mit nem sauberen Schmatzer, wenn man fast nen Handstand auf dem Lenker macht.









 Da stimmt was nicht 





> Mein Händler meinte, nochmal komplettes Setup mit Luft ganz raus usw. machen, würde helfen. Geht aber immer noch nicht.
> Bin dabei gleich auf mein zweites " Problem" gestoßen, hab den Federweg der Gabel mal nachgemessen, komm aber nur auf 135 mm. Ist das bei euch auch so? Vieleicht hat jemand noch ein paar Ideen.


Nein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  . Fahre GW . Das ganze System kann nicht mehr funktionieren wenn in Gabel und/oder Adapter ein bug sitzt .





> Ach ja, fast vergessen, beim runterschrauben der Dämpferpumpe hauts immer an Schwapp Öl mit raus, aber nur beim Ventil fürs System. Beim Dämpfer kommt nix raus.


Das sieht nicht gut aus und hängt mit dem Zauberknöpfchenproblem zusammen . Öl in der Luftkammer , Fall für Werkstatt . Sende Andi Schmidt PN oder mail .

Trotzdem schönen Abend , Kopf hoch , das wird wieder .


----------



## bionicon (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo 4 mate - 

Bitte telefonisch bei uns melden. DAs Problem ist kurios !!

Warum !? 

Im System befindet sich kein Öl, ... also nicht wenig ÖL, sondern gar kein Öl ! 


Also, schnell anrufen - Problem erklären - Diagnose - Hilfe - Fahrrad fahren !!


Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## 4mate (13. Februar 2008)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo 4 mate -
> Bitte telefonisch bei uns melden. DAs Problem ist kurios !!
> Warum !?
> Im System befindet sich kein Öl, ... also nicht wenig ÖL, sondern gar kein Öl !
> ...


Ich kann nur sagen dass ich nach wie vor mit der ganzen Sache nix zu tun habe . Ich war's nicht und ich war auch nicht in der Nähe .

 ( *scnr*  )


PS : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                            #*257*


----------



## AHFiffi (13. Februar 2008)

Jaja der Andi, war wohl biserl im Stress heut, aber macht nix . Hab auch heut Abend telefonisch nix erreicht, werd mich auf jeden Fall morgen rühren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (23. Februar 2008)

@AHFiffi

Habe deine mail bekommen. Dennoch danke...

@all

Ich hatte heute mal wieder einen herrlichen Ausritt nur ist mir unterwegs aufgefallen, dass Öl aus der Gabel quoll. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich bisher nach jedem Ausflug das bike gesäubert habe und 3-4 Tropfen Gabelöl drauf gegossen habe. Meint ihr vielleicht, dass es einfach zu viel war? Von den Fahreigenschaften und Geräuschen ist alles unverändert und als ich wieder zu Hause angekommen bin, war auch nichts mehr zu sehen...es war nur nach dieser einen Passage, in der ich die Gabel ganz abgesenkt habe...

Für ne beruhigende oder aufklärende Antwort wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (23. Februar 2008)

soweit ich weiss kann das nur darauf zurückzuführen sein dass du zuviel öl nach der letzten reinigung aufgetragen hast. ansonsten ist ja gar kein öl im system, kann also auch nicht irgendetwas undicht sein!


----------



## sunabar (24. Februar 2008)

So nachdem ich heute eine schöne Runde gedreht habe dachte ich mir ziehst doch mal die Schrauben an deinem SS mal nach.

Doof ist nur, dass dabei eine Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme ausgerissen ist :-( Und das trotz Drehmomentschlüssel.

Und am Vorbau läßt sich die Schraube in der mittleren Position auch nicht mit dem entsprechend Drehmoment anziehen.

Bionicon habe ich schon eine E-mail geschickt, mal schauen was bei rauskommt.


----------



## Fetz (24. Februar 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Doof ist nur, dass dabei eine Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme ausgerissen ist :-( Und das trotz Drehmomentschlüssel.


Was erwartest Du denn als Antwort? Falscher Drehmoment, fehlerhafte Bedienung,... Hellsehern werden Sie auch bei Bionicon noch nicht können. 



sunabar schrieb:


> Und am Vorbau läßt sich die Schraube in der mittleren Position auch nicht mit dem entsprechend Drehmoment anziehen.


 Kannst Du das etwas präzisieren? Vielleicht soltest Du Deinen Drehmonentschlüssel überprüfen.


----------



## sunabar (24. Februar 2008)

Der Drehmomentschlüssel ist neu und kein Billigschei**, das entsprechende Drehmoment habe ich aus der Anleitung und bedienen kann ich das Teil auch.

Ich habe das Gefühl das das Alu zu weich ist und die Schrauben sind an der Dämpferaufnahme auch sehr kurz.

Der Vorbau läßt sich in zwei Positionen befestigen, sprich die Brücke hat drei Bohrungen und in der mittleren läßt sich die Schraube nicht auf das entsprechende Drehmoment bringen, allerdings nur rechts. Die anderen drei Schrauben sind kein Problem.

und was ich mir erwarte? Ein neue Platte von Bionicon wäre toll  Vielleicht ist es ja ein Materialfehler der noch keinem aufgefallen ist.


----------



## bionicon (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir wechseln die Platte in jedem Fall aus, allerdings muss Ich hier doch moderieren.
Das Bauteil weißt nach meinem Kenntnissstand keine Stelle auf, die mit einem Drehmoment bedruckt ist. 
Ich meine herausgehört zu haben, dfass die Schraube mit 12 Nm angezogen wurde. Das ist deutlich über dre Schmerzgrenze, die Gabelrohre, die wirklich hohen Kräften ausgesetzt sind, werden nur mit bis zu 8Nmangezogen. 


Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (1. März 2008)

Ich muß euch heut leider mal meinen Unmut mitteilen. 
Nach zwei E-mails(1 direkt an Bionicon am letzten Sonnatg und 1 direkt an Andi am Montag) hab ich noch keine Reaktion erhalten :-(

Deswegen am Mittwoch zu Händler meines Vertrauens, der hat dann auch gleich mal angerufen. 
Der Mitarbeiter am Telefon wollte dann auch die beschädigte Platte gleich in ein Paket packen was eh an meinen Händler gehen sollte(das Paket enthielt Gabelöl und das Steuersatz Tool für mich. Auf die Teile hab ich auch ewig gewartet).
Heute: Das Paket ist da aber ohne die Platte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und nochmal zu den Drehmomentwerten die Andi moniert hat, nicht das jemand denkt ich wär ein wenig bekloppt:

Seite 11 des Bionicon Instruction Manuals:
"...die Vorbauklemmschrauben wieder fest ziehen(15Nm)"  "... Schrauben sie nun den Vorbau mit den vier Schrauben wieder fest (10Nm)"

Seite 35 Punkt 17 der Hinterbaumontage des SS: 

"... achten und diese dann mit 12Nm anziehen."


----------



## Fetz (2. März 2008)

Telefon anstelle Forum?


----------



## sunabar (2. März 2008)

Wieso negative Sachen nicht auch mal ins Forum schreiben ? Und telefoniert wurde ja auch. Hab ja nicht am Montagabend gemeckert, dass sich niemand auch meine e-mails meldet. 
Ich weiß das sie auch was anderes zu tun haben als auf e-mails zu reagieren aber wenn dann angerufen wird und der der am Hörer ist neben dem Paket schon steht und es nicht schafft das betreffende Teil trotz Zusage noch eben reinzustecken ist das traurig.


----------



## Fetz (2. März 2008)

Selbstverständlich sollen auch negative Dinge ins Forum. In Deinem Fall kann das Problem aber doch sicher keiner von uns klären. 
Ruf doch einfach Andi an, schreib die Lösung und meinetwegen Deine Kritik ins Forum und uns ist's.


----------



## sunabar (2. März 2008)

Es soll auch keiner hier aus dem Forum das Problem lösen. 
Ich wollte mal nen Statusbericht schreiben.


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (2. März 2008)

find ich in ordnung dass man seine erfahrungen postet


----------



## sunabar (2. März 2008)

Danke


----------



## häri__ (3. März 2008)

Weiter so!
von dem lebt ein Forum wie dieses


----------



## sunabar (3. März 2008)

So und nun mal was positives, da ich keine Lust hatte abzuwarten bis wieder mal ein Paket an meinen Händler rausgeht habe ich noch mal selber angerufen. 
Und jetzt bekomme ich gleich zwei Platten zu geschickt.
SO SOLL ES SEIN !!ÜBRIGENS SEHR NETTER KONTAKT.

Mal so nebenbei habe ich mal gefragt, wie das mit den Drehmomenten in der Anleitung ausschaut. Die scheinen alle etwas hoch gegriffen. 
Die Schrauben sollen alle "handfest" gezogen werden.

Vielleicht kann Andi ja mal ne Liste mit richtigen/aktuellen Drehmomenten machen.


----------



## FRbiker (3. März 2008)

Hallo sunabar
Also ich find gut das du das hier mal so alles gepostet hast habe alles mit verfolgt 
Aber jetzt 2Platten   fals du noch einmal eine defeckt Schraubst is jetzt nicht bös gemeint konntest ja nichts dafür . kannste ein bei Ebay verkaufen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (3. März 2008)

Hab vorsichtshalber nach einer zweiten gefragt für die Gegenseite. Die Platte und das Gewinde ist aus Alu und die Schraube mit 1cm Gewindelänge auch ganz schön kurz.

Außerdem ist das Teil nen Cent Artikel.


----------



## bionicon (5. März 2008)

Also, 
das Bike funktioniert wieder - bene! 

wir wollen ja Euch auf den Bikes haben, nicht darunter oder ähnliches ,..
Drehmomente kommen immer mehr - unsere manuals werden aufpoliert, 
Anleitungen verbessert - 
Wir arbeiten an allem ! Versprochen - 

Danke für den Input 
Euer Andi


----------



## sunabar (6. März 2008)

Platten sind heute gekommen. Allerdings mit Rechnung. Aber Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt und Niko hat alles geregelt ;-)

Werd jetzt mal in den Keller und ne Runde basteln


----------



## T8Force (6. März 2008)

Na dann mal viel Spaß! ;-)


----------



## FRbiker (6. März 2008)

Denk ans Drehmoment


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (10. März 2008)

Quo vadis Edison,

wenn ich mir so die Galierie mit Euren super aufgebauten Supershuttles so anschaue, mit Gewichten um 13kg oder (sogar bis zu 12,5kg) inkl. Pedalen, so frage ich mich, hat das Edison überhaupt noch seine Berechtigung? Gewichtsmässig liegen die doch in einer Liga. Zwischen GW und SS scheint doch kaum mehr Platz zu sein. 
Mein Edison wiegt eher um die 15kg. Es ist aber auch nicht auf leicht getrimmt sondern eher auf Enduro. Die Basis ist ein Edison II zusätzlich belasten die Waage Pedale Shimano PD-M647, Zugstufenkartusche, Reifen Maxxis Minon F/R 2.5 FR Version und grössere Scheibe vorne.

Brauchts da das Edison noch?


----------



## lurch (10. März 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe 2 Probleme mit meinem SS: 

1. Der Dämpfer klappert. Im Kolben, der für die Niveauregulierung zuständig ist, ist Spiel. 

2. Die Gabel lässt sich nicht mehr "normal" einstellen. Sie ist zu hart. Wenn ich sie gemäß Handbuch einstellen will, schaffe ich es aber nicht, Luft abzulassen. Das Manometer zeigt zwar 5 bar an (eh viel zu wenig); wenn ich die Luft dann rauslasse, macht es kurz pft, das Manometer zeigt 0 und der Druck in der Gabel ist der gleiche -- jedenfalls ist die immer noch zu hart. 

Bitte um Hilfe!!!


----------



## FRbiker (10. März 2008)

zu2.
Haste das Ventiel aufgedrehr mit einer Euro Münze? Und den Knopf am Länker gerückt halten dann die Luft über den Knopf an der Hochdruckpumpe ablassen... dann dürfte eigendlich die ganze Luft aus der Gabel sein..


----------



## lurch (10. März 2008)

Das Systemventil ist natürlich offen. Und du meinst wirklich, dass ich dabei auch noch den Knopf drücken soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (10. März 2008)

Ja logo... wenn man Luft drauf pumt, muß dann den Knopf am Länker auch ein zweimal drücken! dann erst verteielt sich der Luftdruck im gesamten System 
Willst du denn eigendlich nicht nur den Luftdruck erhöhen? Warum kommplett ablassen?


----------



## T8Force (10. März 2008)

Für solche Fragen und korrekten Vorgehensweisen gibt es aber super Videos auf der hp von bionicon. Einfach mal sich Zeit nehmen. Dann ist aber auch alles klar!


----------



## häri__ (10. März 2008)

lurch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe 2 Probleme mit meinem SS:
> 
> 1. Der Dämpfer klappert. Im Kolben, der für die Niveauregulierung zuständig ist, ist Spiel.



Servus lurch,

das Problem hatten wir schon.. Lösung dieser Thread hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=227948

lg. harry


----------



## petzl (17. März 2008)

Nachdem ich jetzt mein neues SS fast zwei Wochen gefahren bin, stelle ich mal meine ersten Eindrücke hier rein. Vielleicht interessiert sich jemand dafür.  

Ich bin 1,83 m groß, 73 kg schwer und ich suchte ein Bike für den Einsatz zwischen All Mountain und Enduro. Mein Schwerpunkt liegt auf Alpentouren mit möglichst hohem (technischen) Singeltrailanteil und einmal im Jahr möchte ich mit dem Rad auch einen Alpencross fahren können. Das Bike sollte aber auch so stabil sein, dass es Freerideeinlagen problemlos übersteht.

Meine Vorauswahl bestand im Liteville 301, Lapierre Spicy und eben dem SS. Nach diversen Testfahrten entschied ich mich für das SS. Das Liteville hatte mir hinten zu wenig Federweg und das Spicy sieht zwar wunderschön aus, der Hinterbau funktioniert prächtig, aber ich kam mit der Geometrie nicht klar. Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl auf einem Tourenrad mit zuviel Federweg zu sitzen.

Beim SS gefiel mir auf Anhieb die Geometrieverstellung und ich hatte im Gegensatz zum Spicy das Gefühl im Bike und nicht auf dem Bike zu sitzen. Ich habe auch noch das GW von Bionicon probiert. Hier hatte ich ein ähnliches Gefühl, nur fehlen für mich am Hinterbau ein paar PS in Form von Federweg. Da das SS auch noch wunderschön ist, entschied ich mich für dieses. (Das GW gefällt mir auch  )

Wegen der Option mit dem Alpencross, wollte ich das SS möglichst leicht haben und entschied mich für den Rahmenkit. Kompromissloser Leichtbau kam aber wegen der Haltbarkeit nicht in Frage. Ich brauchte hochwertige, leichte und zugleich belastbare Komponenten. Deshalb war ich bereit das Loch auf meinem Konto etwas größer werden zu lassen.

Letztendlich entschied ich mich für folgenden Aufbau:

SS in L, XO Trigger, XO Schaltwerk, restliche Schaltung komplett XTR, Laufräder Crossmax ST, Formula "The One", Lenker Syntace Lowrider Carbon und die neuen "Mountain King" 2,4 UST, plus div. Kleinteile. Beim Aufbau merkte ich aber, dass der Carbonlenker weder von der Breite (650mm), noch optisch wirklich passte. Ich konnte ihn bei meinem Händler zum Glück gegen den Lowrider VRO mit 680 mm umtauschen. Der passte schon besser. War aber immer nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Zum Schluss entschied ich mich für den Syntace Vector Downhill mit 700 mm und guten 3cm Rise. Jetzt war das Bike perfekt. Das echte Gesamtgewicht mit Plattformpedalen und Tacho liegt bei genau 13,2 kg.

Zuerst machte ich mich daran, die Formulas richtig einzubremsen und dann ging es auf die Isartrails. Das Bike lässt sich aufgrund der leichten Laufräder super beschleunigen, der niedrige Rollwiderstand der Contis tut sein übriges dazu. Bergauf ist das Bike aufgrund der Geometrieverstellung genial. Knopf drücken, nach vorne lehnen und schon komme ich jetzt viel steilere, verblockte Rampen als mit meinem alten Bock (Speci Enduro mit 130mm Federweg) hoch. Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt habe ich aber trotzdem. Die voll abgesenkte Gabel ist mir schon fast zu hart. Ein wenig mehr Restfederweg würde mir besser gefallen.

Bergab konnte ich das Rad noch nicht an die Grenzen bringen. Schon eher mich selbst. Das Gefühl im Bike zu sitzen, vermittelt mir ziemlich viel Sicherheit und macht das Bike zudem beherrschbar. Begeistert bin ich auch von den Federelementen. Der Hinterbau ist schön schluckfreudig und spricht soft an. Das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel ist auch richtig gut und durchaus mit einer Fox oder MZ vergleichbar. Auf alle Fälle besser als die von mir bisher gefahrenen Manitougabeln. Auf schnellen Wurzelpassagen merke ich aber, dass die Doubleagent ziemlich schnell ausfedert. Ein wenig mehr Zugstufe wäre hier nicht schlecht. Die optionale Kartusche zur Gabel lohnt sich aber für mich wohl nicht. Ich befürchte, dass darunter das Ansprechverhalten evtl. leiden könnte und das Mehrgewicht will ich mir auch ersparen.

Der Hinterbau wippt bergauf ein wenig. Das stört mich aber nicht wirklich, da ich das Wippen zwar am Dämpfer sehen kann, aber es nicht richtig spüre. Vor allem mit zugedrehter Zugstufe ist es kein wirkliches Problem mehr.

Zum Schluss noch ein paar Worte zum Mountain King. Auf trockenen, nicht allzu tiefen Boden ist der Reifen wirklich klasse. Hier ist der Grip zumindest in der UST Version richtig satt. Wenn der Untergrund jedoch nass und /oder weich ist, dann merkt man schon, dass der Mountain King kein echter Enduroreifen ist. Eine Big Betty oder ein Maxxis Minion bietet da deutlich mehr. Diese spielen aber auch in Sachen Gewicht und Rollwiderstand in einer anderen Liga. Für meinen Einsatzzweck taugt der Reifen locker und ich finde ihn auch besser als den Nobby Nic. Mal schauen wie lange das Profil hält.

Wenn ich in den Bikepark gehe, dann montiere ich mir aber auf alle Fälle was anderes.

Als Fazit kann ich wirklich sagen, dass ich wohl mit kleinen Abstrichen die für mich Eierlegendewollmilchsau gefunden habe.


----------



## FRbiker (17. März 2008)

petzl
Also erst mal finde ich es Klasse das du hier einen kurtzen Bericht reinstellst, genau sowas brauchen Leute die sich über gewisse Bikes erkundigen und eine neutrale Meinung von einem Biker bekommen . Und nicht immer diese (gekauften) Berichte in MTB und Co wobei ich den Zeitungen jetzt nichts unterstellen will, ich lese Sie fast regelmäsig. Dein Erfahrungen wie ich sie hier so lese decken sich mit meinen aber in einem Punk hast du mich so zu sagen infieziert.. und zwar mit dem abseluten traum Gewicht. Ich fahre ein Edison und habe es neulich in Shop mal gewogen, es sind genau 13,5kg und da will ich eventuell auch noch ein bischen was abspäcken. Auf die Conti MK bin ich mal gespannt, ich habe sie mir jetzt auch bestellt!! Ansonsten toller Text von dir finde ich klasse.
Gruß FR


----------



## Helltone (17. März 2008)

@Petzl
Super Erlebnisbericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. März 2008)

@Petzl    

 






PS  Continental Mountain King


----------



## LittleDevil666 (18. März 2008)

@Petzl: super Bericht 
Ich habe einen ähnlichen Aufbau wie du vor, allerdings mit dem SS FR Framekit. Laufräder werden bei mir Hope Pro II Naben und die DT EX 5.1 mit Fat Albert (zwecks Gewicht ).
Ansonsten ist alles relativ gleich.
Wie viel ist der Syntace Lenker leichter als der von Bionicon?
Kannst du mal ne genaue Auflistung deiner Teile hier reinstellen, Sattelstange, Sattel, Pedale, Kurbel usw.
Wennst lust hast kömma ja ne SS Isartrailtour fahren, komm aus Germering 

Servus Alex


----------



## guruW (18. März 2008)

Hi Petzl,

Schöner, informativer Bericht! Für Interessenten sicherlich sehr hilfreich, da ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiss, wie man vor der Kaufentscheidung doch manchmal etwas hilflos ist aufgrund fehlender Informationen.

Da ich selber seit Anfang des Jahres SS-Fahrer bin und zudem in der glücklichen Lage war, zwei unterschiedliche Konfigurationen zu testen (erst RPV ohne Zugstufe vorne, dann PVA mit), will ich auch ein paar Eindrücke von mir loswerden. Bei 1,75 und 73 kg fahre ich in einer ähnlichen Liga, ebenso eher tourenlastig, jedoch mit viel Spassreserven. Rahmengröße ist L.

Den Wechsel des RPV-Dämpfers auf einen PVA kann ich nur allen definitiv empfehlen! Nicht nur, dass das Ansprechverhalten auf unruhigen Fahrwegen (sprich Forstwege, Schotter, Gras) deutlich sensibler und feinfühliger ist (mein RPV war hier etwas bockig). Man kann außerdem durch die 4 Einstellpositionen den möglichen Einsatzbereich des SS viel besser ausnutzen. Bei langen Asphaltauffahrten oder Forstwegen wird der Hinterbau - je nach Wahl - deutlich steifer, der Vortrieb ist wesentlich besser, ohne dass das kurzhubige Federungsvermögen allzusehr eingeschränkt wird. Die Verstellbereiche sind sehr praxisgerecht gewählt mit deutlichen Unterschieden. Konstruktionsbedingt ist der Hinterbau des SS beim Uphill doch einigermaßen in Bewegung, und genau hier kann man mit dem PVA sehr gut entgegenwirken. Für mich kann die Eierlegendewollmichsau damit auch Kaffee kochen. 

Bei der Zugstufenkartusche fällt die Beurteilung dagegen etwas schwerer. Ich bereue den Einbau nicht, man kann tatsächlich ein etwas optimaleres Setup einstellen. Ob einem das letztlich 145 Euro und mehr Gewicht (gibt es da Daten?) wert ist, muss jeder selber entscheiden oder am Besten "erfahren".

Grundsätzlich kann ich Petzl nur zustimmen, dass man sich auf dem SS sehr sehr wohl fühlt. Man muss sich jedoch auch klar sein, dass ein SS zwar sehr viel kann, aber letzlich dann doch nicht alles, allein schon aufgrund seiner Konstruktion, dem Gewicht und dem Federweg. Hier wird einem durch die Magazinberichte oftmals suggeriert, dass solche Bikes möglich sind, aber nach meiner Erfahrung fehlt es trotzdem irgendwo immer etwas. Das SS kann das jedoch durch einen extrem hohen Spassfaktor kompensieren, den man in dieser Form sonst kaum noch findet!  

Greez guru

@Petzl
Da wir beide in München beheimatet sind, kann ich dir gerne mal einen Testride auf meinem Bike anbieten, falls du interessiert bist.

@community
vielleicht wäre ein eigener Thread für Fahrberichte sinnvoll, damit man diese auch findet, dieser hier ist ja doch etwas lang, was meint ihr?


----------



## petzl (18. März 2008)

@LittleDevil666

Ich habe mein Bike folgendermaßen aufgebaut:

SS in L
Schalthebel + Schaltwerk:  XO (Trigger)
Umwerfer, Kurbel, Kassette, Züge, Kette: XTR
Bremsen: The One mit 180er Scheiben
Laufräder: Crossmax ST
Reifen: Mountain King 2,4 UST
Lenker: Syntace Vector Downhill
Pedale: NC17 Magnesium 
Griffe: Specialized Rocca in oliv
Sattel: Specialized Rival SL 143mm
Sattelstütze: Bionicon lite

Der Syntace Lenker ist sogar ca. 50g schwerer als der Bionicon. Ich fühl mich aber mit dem 4cm breiteren Lenker wohler.
Bin schon mal auf Dein Bike gespannt und würde mich freuen, wenn das mit der Isar was wird.  


@guru
Klar würde mich Dein Bike interessieren. In München gibts ja anscheinend so einige SS.   Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal ne Gruppe zusammen.  

Du fährst mit 175cm ein L? Das wundert mich ein wenig. Ich empfinde die Größe mit 183 cm schon als grenzwertig. Habe mir lange überlegt ob nicht auch ein M reicht. Ist Dir das Oberrohr nicht zu lang?

Der PVA Dämpfer scheint ja echt interessant zu sein. Was hat Dich denn die Umrüstung bzw. der Dämpfer gekostet?


----------



## LittleDevil666 (19. März 2008)

@Petzl: Wenn ich am Schrauben bin bzw. das Bike fertig ist werde ich hier mal ein paar Fotos reinstellen. Das Bike wird auf jeden Fall sehr ähnlich werden. Was hast du genau für einen XTR Umwerfer verbaut??
ISt die Sattelstage von Bionicon beim FrameKit dabei? Wenn nicht was kostet sie extra??

@Petzl + GuruW: Währe super wenn mal ne SS Isartrailtour zusammengeht Muss nur noch mein SS kommen, dauert aber leider noch bis MAi 

Gruß Alex


----------



## guruW (19. März 2008)

@petzl
ich bin auf einem M und L gesessen, L hat letztlich besser gepasst. Meine Beine sind im Vergleich eher recht lang, auf dem M war ich für meinen Geschmack schon zu weit über dem Lenker. Ich habe die Vorbaulänge dann ziemlich mittig eingestellt, hat der Agilität spürbar gut getan.
Aufpreis ist lt. Preisliste bei 54 Euro. Wir haben bei unserem Händler damals ein Gesamtpaket mit 2 Radln vereinbart, daher kann ich dir keine genaueren Auskünfte geben. Da dein Bike bzw. Dämpfer noch recht frisch ist, solltest du mal mit deinem Händler reden, was es da für Möglichkeiten gibt bzgl. Austausch.
greez guru


----------



## petzl (19. März 2008)

LittleDevil666 schrieb:


> Was hast du genau für einen XTR Umwerfer verbaut??



Hi Alex,

selber habe ich den Umwerfer nicht verbaut. Bin seit 10 Jahren Stammkunde bei Alphabikes und ich bekomme nirgends die Teile so günstig wie dort. Die haben mir dann das Bike auch aufgebaut. Nur wenn was kaputt geht, dann fang ich selbst zu schrauben an.  

Montiert ist der 2007er FD-M9712-L6, DS, 34,9 mm

Das mit der Isar geht klar. Melde Dich einfach, wenn Du Dein Bike hast.


----------



## petzl (19. März 2008)

guruW schrieb:


> Da dein Bike bzw. Dämpfer noch recht frisch ist, solltest du mal mit deinem Händler reden, was es da für Möglichkeiten gibt bzgl. Austausch.
> greez guru



Bionicon ist einfach genial. Die tauschen tatsächlich den Dämpfer noch aus. Muß halt nur den Aufpreis zahlen. Noch ein Argument für den PVA ist das Gewicht. Er ist leichter als der RPV. Das Wippen fand ich wirklich nicht nervig. Wenn ich es aber komplett wegbekommen kann, dann freut es mich trotzdem.


----------



## souldriver (19. März 2008)

LittleDevil666 schrieb:


> Muss nur noch mein SS kommen, dauert aber leider noch bis MAi


Das betrifft die Lieferbarkeit des SS FR? Also auch mich????


----------



## guruW (19. März 2008)

petzl schrieb:


> Bionicon ist einfach genial. Die tauschen tatsächlich den Dämpfer noch aus. Muß halt nur den Aufpreis zahlen. Noch ein Argument für den PVA ist das Gewicht. Er ist leichter als der RPV. Das Wippen fand ich wirklich nicht nervig. Wenn ich es aber komplett wegbekommen kann, dann freut es mich trotzdem.



Glückwunsch, das freut mich für dich! Ich verspreche dir, du wirst es nicht bereuen, das ist sehr gut angelegtes Geld. Zumal deine restliche Ausstattung ähnlich hochwertig ist.  

Das Wippen finde ich auch nicht so schlimm. Aber man hat ne zusätzliche Option mehr, bei längeren Uphills sicher sehr angenehm. Und der PVA geht grundsätzlich um Einiges besser!

Das leichtere Gewicht bezieht sich auf die 2008er Serie, ich habe vor nem Monat noch das 2007er Modell bekommen. Da Bionicon hier eigens für den Einbau modifizierte Dämpfer nutzt, weiss ich nicht, inwiefern bereits die neuen Modelle bereitstehen.

greez guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. März 2008)

guruW schrieb:


> Bei der Zugstufenkartusche fällt die Beurteilung dagegen etwas schwerer. Ich bereue den Einbau nicht, man kann tatsächlich ein etwas optimaleres Setup einstellen. Ob einem das letztlich 145 Euro und *mehr Gewicht (gibt es da Daten?) *wert ist, muss jeder selber entscheiden oder am Besten "erfahren".
> 
> Greez guru



Sali Guru,

ich habe meine Zugstufenkartusche nachträglich bekommen und vor dem Einbau noch gewogen. *300g* hat meine Küchenwaage für die Zugstufenkartusche angezeigt.


----------



## petzl (21. März 2008)

petzl schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> selber habe ich den Umwerfer nicht verbaut. Bin seit 10 Jahren Stammkunde bei Alphabikes und ich bekomme nirgends die Teile so günstig wie dort. Die haben mir dann das Bike auch aufgebaut. Nur wenn was kaputt geht, dann fang ich selbst zu schrauben an.
> 
> ...



Muß mich berichtigen. Bei mir ist ein Topswing und kein Downswing verbaut. Ich habs vor ein paar Tagen einfach von der Rechnung abgeschrieben. Die Klemmung mit 34,9 mm stimmt.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## LittleDevil666 (31. März 2008)

Servus Michi,

das es ein Topswing Umwerfer war hab ich auf deinen Bildern schon gesehen 

Danke für die Info
Warst am WE unterwegs ich warte ja noch 

Gruß Alex


----------



## petzl (31. März 2008)

So gehts halt, wenn man ohne Hirn einfach abschreibt.  

War dieses WE im Altmühltal unterwegs. Ich komme ursprünglich aus Eichstätt und kenne da eine wirklich schöne Trailtour. Ist ca. 40 km lang und hat echte 1200 hm. Die Landschaft ist ein Traum und weit über die Hälfte der Strecke besteht aus recht flowigen Trails bergauf und -ab. Der Rest sind Forstwege und ein paar Meter Straße. 
Die Tour ist ideal zur Vorbereitung auf die Berge. Bei Interesse kannst gern mal mitfahren. Mit dem Auto ist man von München in einer guten Stunde da.
Jetzt wird es Zeit, dass Du Dein Bike bekommst.  

Gruß
Michi


----------



## LittleDevil666 (1. April 2008)

@petzl: ja klar bin bei der Tour dabei, wenns neue Radl noch ned da ist fahr ich halt mit dem alten 
Was hast du für ein Schaltwerk X.O large,medium,small

Gruß Alex


----------



## petzl (1. April 2008)

LittleDevil666 schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Schaltwerk X.O large,medium,small


Es ist ein large.


----------



## LittleDevil666 (1. April 2008)

petzl schrieb:


> Es ist ein large.



Danke jetzt hat das Löchern ein Ende 

Gruß Alex


----------



## sunabar (12. April 2008)

Servus, hat jemand eigentlich schon mal das silberne Verbindungsrohr im Hinterbau demontiert ? Ich bekomme es nicht raus :-( 
Hab allerdings auch noch keinen Gummihammer daheim.

Hätte übrigens noch ein paar Mk 2,4 Protection über Preis VHB. Sind einfach zu breit für meine Felgen fahre jetzt 2,25 NN.


----------



## tomtomtom333 (16. April 2008)

Hallöchen,

war am Wochenende bei einem BIONICON Testwochenende. Anbei meine Eindrücke zu den Bikes:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4678248&postcount=33

Liebe Grüße, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (20. April 2008)

Hier nochmal ein Tip für alle SS Fahrer:
Ich hatte in letzter Zeit beim starken Antreten ein knacken im Rahmen, das mich doch einige Nerven gekostet hat.
Nachdem ich jetzt so ziemlich jede Schraube des Rades einmal in der Hand hatte, stellte sich das silberne Verbindungsrohr in der Schwinge als Übeltäter raus.
Das Rohr kann man bei montierter Schwinge, nach öffnen der entsprechenden Schrauben,  mit einem Kunstoffhammer rausschlagen.
Die Klemmstellen waren leicht angelaufen. Also die Klembereiche mit Montagepaste eingeschmiert und alles wieder zurück auf Anfang.
UND JETZT IST ENDLICH WIEDER RUHE !!!!
Vielleicht hilfts ja jemanden bei der oft langwierigen Fehlersuche.

PS.: Habe jetzt die ersten Testfahrten mit dem NN in 2,25 hinter mir.  
Ich gebe ja nicht viel auf Testergebnisse großer FAchzeitungen aber diesmal hatten sie dann doch mal recht.
Der Reifen hamoniert in 2,25 super mit der DT 4.2, toller Grip auf Schotter und vor allem beim Wechsel von hart auf weichen Untergrund (kein schwimmen), Rollwiederstand minimal mehr wie ein RR.


----------



## tobias_l (22. April 2008)

tomtomtom333 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> war am Wochenende bei einem BIONICON Testwochenende. Anbei meine Eindrücke zu den Bikes:
> 
> ...



Ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung Golden Willow oder Supershuttle. 
Darum würde mich interessieren, ob du beim Supershuttle eine Nummer größer getestet hast (also z.B. statt M das L). 
Denn wenn man sich die Tabelle mit den Maßen ansieht, dann ist das Supershuttle L fast gleich mit dem Golden Willow M.

Ich konnte bisher ein Supershuttle M, Golden Willow M und ein Edison LTD in M probefahren. Leider lagen zwischen den Fahrten mehrer Wochen, so das ich nicht den direkten Vergleich habe. 
Jedenfalls hatte ich beim Supershuttle so ein bisschen das Gefühl, das der Abstand Lenker - Sattel ruhig noch ein wenig größer sein könnte. Beim Golden Willow fand ich es perfekt. Ich bin 1,75 und der Händler meinte, dass man schon bei der Empfehlung des Herstellers bleiben sollte, also für mich die Größe M. Doch gefällt mir das Supershuttle vom Rahmenkonzept besser, so das ich eigentlich lieber ein Supershuttle nehmen würde.

Langer Rede Kurzer Sinn: Lohnt ein Probefahrt auf einer größeren Rahmengröße oder kann man schon von vorn herein sagen, dass man dann völlig deplatziert im Fahrrad hängen wird? 

ciao,
tobias


----------



## tomtomtom333 (22. April 2008)

tobias_l schrieb:


> Ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung Golden Willow oder Supershuttle.
> Darum würde mich interessieren, ob du beim Supershuttle eine Nummer größer getestet hast (also z.B. statt M das L).
> Denn wenn man sich die Tabelle mit den Maßen ansieht, dann ist das Supershuttle L fast gleich mit dem Golden Willow M.
> Ich konnte bisher ein Supershuttle M, Golden Willow M und ein Edison LTD in M probefahren. Leider lagen zwischen den Fahrten mehrer Wochen, so das ich nicht den direkten Vergleich habe.
> Jedenfalls hatte ich beim Supershuttle so ein bisschen das Gefühl, das der Abstand Lenker - Sattel ruhig noch ein wenig größer sein könnte. Beim Golden Willow fand ich es perfekt. Ich bin 1,75 und der Händler meinte, dass man schon bei der Empfehlung des Herstellers bleiben sollte, also für mich die Größe M. Doch gefällt mir das Supershuttle vom Rahmenkonzept besser, so das ich eigentlich lieber ein Supershuttle nehmen würde.Langer Rede Kurzer Sinn: Lohnt ein Probefahrt auf einer größeren Rahmengröße oder kann man schon von vorn herein sagen, dass man dann völlig deplatziert im Fahrrad hängen wird? ciao,tobias



Hallo Tobias,

ich bin 1,80 cm groß und habe ein GW SC in M bestellt. Mein Bruder der 1,74 cm groß ist hatte sich ein GW SC in S bestellt, nach den Ausfahrten beim Testwochenede aber auf ein Supershuttle in M umbestellt (fährt Allmountain bis Endurostyle). Ich hab das SS in M und L getestet und für mich war das L zu groß und das M etwas zu kompakt, aber eher passend. Eine Zwischengröße wäre für mich ideal. Allerdings muß ich dazu erwähnen, daß ich eher Allmountainorientiert unterwegs bin (also eher längeres Oberrohr benötige).  Grob gesagt hat das SS im Vergleich zum  GW bei theoretisch gleichem Radstand ein etwa 25mm bis 30 mm kürzeres Oberrohr. Von der Entfernung betrachtet sollte eher das SS in M für dich passend sein (SS in M ist durch kürzeren Radstand als SS in L etwas wendiger auf Trails und in Switchbacks). Das SS in L wäre für Deine Größe vermutlich nur besser, falls Du auf Full Speed down (ohne Präferenz auf Wendigkeit) abfahren würdest. ---> All personal view! 

Liebe Grüße, Tom


----------



## T8Force (22. April 2008)

Ich verweise mal an dieser Stelle auf einen thread der sich explizied mit diesem Thema beschäftigt. Ursprünglich hat Andi diesen thread ja erstellt, damit jeder sich orientieren kann, welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße gefahren wird. Meiner Meinung nach, sorgt er aber für Verwirrung da unterschidliche Präferenzen zu Grunde liegen. Es ist doch sehr subjektiv, welche Größe man wählt da auch Beinlänge und andere Faktoren mit einbezogen werden müssten.

Ich z.B. fahre das SS in M und bin 1,80m groß. Für mich ist es perfekt. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Tagestouren mit edurolastigen trails.


----------



## philsyncro (22. April 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Ich z.B. fahre das SS in M und bin 1,80m groß. Für mich ist es perfekt. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Tagestouren mit edurolastigen trails.



Für mich gilt das gleiche bei 1,76...


----------



## LittleDevil666 (22. April 2008)

für mich genauso mit 174cm, aber als FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamsteralex (22. April 2008)

Ja...und bei mir ist es auch ein M bei 178cm...!!!!


----------



## scheibenrost (23. April 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob es hilft.
Ich habe ein SS in Größe S bei einer Körperlänge von gigantischen 170cm. OK, manchmal auch nur 169cm. Je nach Tagesform.
Fakt ist, dass mir das SS extrem klein vorkam. Aber nach dem ersten 'ride' war alles super. So schnuckelig klein heisst Wendigkeit. Ich war so errötet, dass ich jedem Weizenbierverkäufer an der nächsten Ecke Unummen für eine Gerstenkaltschale geboten hätte - zur Abkühlung natürlich


----------



## guruW (23. April 2008)

servus tobias,
um auch mal die gegenseite zu wort kommen zu lassen, ich fahre größe l mit 175.  
grundsätzlich gebe ich t8force recht, jeder sollte/muss es für sich selber entscheiden, insofern am besten nochmal probefahrn!

wenn du - wie ich - genau zwischen m und l liegst, ein weiterer hinweis. vom vorbau her bist du mit m dann schon am limit, beim l kannst du ihn noch kürzer machen und anpassen. sehr erstaunlich, wieviel ein paar mm bewirken können! das rad wird vorne viel agiler und direkter, ohne nervös zu wirken, macht auf trails super spass!  

it´s your choice, greez guru


----------



## tobias_l (23. April 2008)

Hi Leute, 

vielen Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. 

Den Thread über die Größenangeben hab ich mir auch durchgelesen (aber erst nach meinem Posting muss ich zugeben), hat mir aber nur bedingt weiter geholfen. 

Eure Antworten hier sind da schon hilfreicher. Wichtig ist der Hinweis auf den Radstand, den hatte ich bisher gar nicht mit betrachtet, ich hatte mehr nach dem Oberrohr geschaut. Und sehr interessant sind auch die Ausführungen zum Vorbau von guruW. 

Ich komme zu dem Schluss, dass ein Testfahrt vom SS in L durchaus sinnvoll ist. Jetzt muss ich nur noch jemanden finden, der M und L da hat.


----------



## Brezngschloong (28. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte hier nun meinen Unmut über Bionicon loswerden..

Ich habe am 04.03. mein neues Supershuttle FR bei dem Händler meines Vertrauen in Nürnberg bestellt. Dort wurde mir zugesagt, dass, wenn ich das Rad ohne Steckachse nehme, dann ist es bis "spätestens" Ende März lieferbar...
Ende März: Das Rad ist noch nicht da, somit könnte ich auch gleich das Rad mit Steckachse nehmen, da diese dann bis zum 07.April lieferbar wäre.
Meinem Händler hab ich gesagt, er kann sich Zeit lassen, da ich ab dem 07.April eh eine Woche nicht da bin. 
14.April: Kein Rad da! Vertröstung auf 21.April. Ab dem 21.April war ich wieder eine Woche nicht da, somit hatte mein Händler bzw. Bionicon selbst wieder eine Woche länger Zeit... 
Heute 28.04.!   RAD IMMER NOCH NICHT DA!!  

Wenn Bionicon gesagt hätte, Du Dein Rad kommt Ende Mai oder so, dann hätte ich damit kein Problem, wäre wenigstens ehrlich!
Aber mich ständig wochenweise zu vertrösten, nur das ich vielleicht mich nach einem anderen Rad umsehe, dass eher lieferbar wäre (meine Meinung) ist eine FRECHHEIT!!!! 

Mein Händler möchte das lieber selbst mit Bionicon klären, anstatt dass ich als Endkunde mal bei dem Andi Schmidt anrufe...

Wer hat von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, oder woran liegt es wohl, dass man keine genaueren Terminzusagen machen kann, auch wenn dieser lieber weiter dafür aber sicherer in der Zukunft liegen können...

Viele Grüsse
Markus


----------



## scheibenrost (28. April 2008)

Hallo Markus,

ja, sehr ärgerlich sowas.
Ich bin ansich auch jemand, der sich gerne auf einen Termin verlässt. Passt es mal nicht, dann habe ich durchaus Verständnis dafür.
Aber dauerhafte Verschiebungen würde mich rasend machen. Ich verstehe dich da durchaus.
Leider hilft dir das alles nicht sonderlich. Aber sicherlich wird Bionicon dir irgendwie entgegen kommen - hoffe ich.


----------



## Brezngschloong (28. April 2008)

Entgegenkommen?!
Über den Preis anscheinend nicht, das hab ich über den Händler schon versucht.

Aber ich lasse mich gerne von Bionicon überraschen, lieber Andi!  

Gruss
Markus


----------



## LittleDevil666 (28. April 2008)

Hallo MArkus,

ich hab das ganze Geschäft nicht über einen Händler sondern direkt bei Bionicon gemacht und das Bike nur beim Händler abgeholt und bezahlt. Ich kann eigenltich eher das Gegenteil sagen. Der Termin hat sich von Ende Januar, auf mitte Mai verschoben Mit der Aussage von Bionicon wir sagen lieber einen späteren Zeitpunkt bevor sich der Termin wieder verschiebt. Und siehe da, ich hab mein Supershuttle FR am Freitag bekommen 
Ich habe immer wieder bei Bionicon angerufen und mich bezüglich des Termins erkundigt und ich bin mir nicht verarscht vorgekommen.
Und warum solltest du nicht direckt bei Bionion anrufen und dich infomieren, ich glaube eher das dein Händler was verplant hat.

Gruß LittleDevil


----------



## Brezngschloong (28. April 2008)

Ah, das ist ja interessant, mein Händler hat gemeint, als Endkunde geht das gar nicht. 
Bzw. ich kenne den Andi Schmidt schon vom Testival und er hat auch gemeint, ich sollte doch besser über den Händler gehen.

Na is ja auch jetzt wurscht.

Soeben kam der Anruf, dass das Rad am MITTWOCH da sei.
Mensch, bin ich gespannt, glauben tu ichs erst wenn ichs seh!

Viele Grüsse


----------



## LittleDevil666 (28. April 2008)

Ja dann viel Glück, du wirst begeistert sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trasher_one (5. Mai 2008)

hi,

da hier ja erfahrenere supershuttle fahrer sind frag ich mal vorab.

welche bereiche würdet ihr mir empfehlen mit steinschlagfolie zu schützen.

mir sind jetzt mal so auf die schnelle 3 stellen aufgefallen.

-vorne am steuerrohr die züge links rechts scheuern wahrscheinlich.
-zwischen sattelstütze und hinterbau ist so ein zug eingezwängt
-und ein zug geht am bionicon aufkleber an unterrohr 

welche wären noch interessant.

und so nebenbei. 

Gibt es für das supershuttle einen kettenstrebenschutz??

mfg martin


----------



## sunabar (5. Mai 2008)

Mehr Stellen sind mir auch nicht aufgefallen. Das Kabel zwischen Sattelrohr und Hinterbau, kann man ein Stück hochziehen und auf dem Hinterbau mit einem Kabelbinder fixieren.

Als Kettenstrebenschutz paßt der größte NC-17


----------



## Trasher_one (5. Mai 2008)

mercy für den tipp

welcher von denen ist der große
gibt ja drei, aber denk mal is einer der beiden

Alu Jumbo, schwarz 6805
DH Profil, schwarz 6899

mfg martin


----------



## T8Force (6. Mai 2008)

Du brauchst den Jumbo DH  

Drück mich fest


----------



## K0NI (6. Mai 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Du brauchst den Jumbo DH
> 
> Drück mich fest



und welchen braucht man für ein Edison LTD ?


----------



## T8Force (6. Mai 2008)

Kein Plan. Das ist der thread für Supershuttle!


----------



## Trasher_one (7. Mai 2008)

hey mercy.

werd ich mir gleich mal besorgen, weil ohne gehts nich 
der schöne lack 

mfg


----------



## Andos (11. Mai 2008)

was mich vor dem kauf des ss abschreckt ist der komische durchmesser für die sattelstütze. 30 mm ist exotisch. 

von marverik, crank brothers gibts so tolle variostützen in 30,9 mm oder 31,6 mm.

habe eine mit 31,6 an meinem derzeitigen scott genius. 

ich beschreibe die so: wer einmal ein auto mit klimaanlage gefahren hat möchte nicht wieder ein auto ohne klimaanlage haben. beide autos fahren, doch den komfort weiss man schnell zu schätzen.

ich würde ungerne auf die vario-stütze verzichten müssen. 

unklar ist mir auch, warum bionicon unterschiedliche durchmesser macht. beim edison sind es standardisierte 31,6 mm. hmmmmm

gruß

andos


----------



## T8Force (11. Mai 2008)

Erwartest du jetzt eine Antwort oder wolltest du nur mal dein Leid klagen?

Den einzigen Kompromiss, den du machen könntest wäre mit einem Adapter zu arbeiten. Finde ich persönlich nicht so gut, aber wenn man nicht drauf verzichten will....

Ich persönlich bin mit mit der Sattelstütze so, zufrieden. Von den verstellbaren Teilen halte ich eh nicht viel und wenn mal wirklich eine Andere dran soll, dann ne Thomson und die gibt es auch in nem 30iger Durchmesser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homopus (11. Mai 2008)

Andos schrieb:


> was mich vor dem kauf des ss abschreckt ist der komische durchmesser für die sattelstütze. 30 mm ist exotisch.
> 
> von marverik, crank brothers gibts so tolle variostützen in 30,9 mm oder 31,6 mm.
> 
> ...



sehe ich auch so wie T8Force, besorg dir deine Mavick oder Joplin in 27,2 + ne Aluhülse auf 30,0 und dein vermeintliches Problem ist gelöst


----------



## DeBroglie (11. Mai 2008)

Ich muss Andos beipflichten, der Sattelstützendurchmesser ist nicht so glücklich gewählt, es schränkt die Auswahl an verwendbaren Stützen doch schon sehr ein. Auch ich würde gerne ne Joplin (die es nur in 30,9 und 31,6mm gibt und identisch zur Maverick Speedball ist) an meinem Supershuttle haben, geht aber halt nicht  .
So wie es sich für mich darstellt, hat Bionicon erst vor kurzem die Modellvorgaben für die Rahmen von 30 auf 31,6 umgestellt, d.h. alle folgenden und modellgepflegten Räder sollten 31,6 mm haben.
Für mich bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass Crank Brothers eine Stütze irgendwann in nem Maß <= 30,0 mm anbieten, oder Bionicon selbst eine entsprechende Sattelstütze bringt. Für mich würde das sehr gut ins Firmenkonzept passen  .


----------



## milchkoenig (11. Mai 2008)

DeBroglie schrieb:


> Auch ich würde gerne ne Joplin (die es nur in 30,9 und 31,6mm gibt und identisch zur Maverick Speedball ist) an meinem Supershuttle haben, geht aber halt nicht  .


Hast Du Dir schon mal die Gravity Droper von SQ-Lap angeschaut? Die gibts in 27,2mm! 
Ich bin kurz davor sie mir zu bestellen, das einzige was mich davon abhält ist die Tatsache das die Droper im gegensatz zur orginalen Sattelstütze keine Kröpfung hat.



DeBroglie schrieb:


> oder Bionicon selbst eine entsprechende Sattelstütze bringt. Für mich würde das sehr gut ins Firmenkonzept passen  .


Das wär mal echt ne geile Sache.


----------



## DeBroglie (11. Mai 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis milchkönig!

Leider ist mir die Stütze zu kurz, ich bräuchte die 380mm von der Joplin, oder  besser noch länger, die Kröpfung ist bei mir auch notwendig  .


----------



## sunabar (11. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte auch ne ganze Zeit über ne Gravitydropper nachgedacht. Aber das hohe Gewicht und noch ein Hebel am Lenker wird dann to much.

Falls sich jemand dafür interessiert in den USA kann man sie direkt bestellen und spart ne ganze Menge Kohle:

http://www.gravitydropper.com/index.html


----------



## Andos (12. Mai 2008)

danke für eure hinweise und empfehlungen. mit der der gravitydropper-lösung könnte ich halbwegs zufrieden sein. 

auch ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn bionicon eine lösung anbieten würde. 

nun besteht noch die überlegung eine rohloff-schaltung einzusetzen.

hat jemand von euch am supershuttle erfahrungen mit einer rohloff narbenschaltung?

mir ist klar:
- sie ist schweineteuer
- sie ist ca. 300 gramm schwerer
- das gewicht liegt voll auf der hinterachse
-...

aber:
- sie ist (fast) wartungsfrei
- hervorragend zu bedienen 
- der gang ist sofort da (sogar im stand)
- es gibt keine überlappenden gänge
-...

toll wäre, wenn jemand wirklich die rohloff auf seinem supershuttle oder einem anderne bionicon hätte und hier seine erfahrungen posten könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (12. Mai 2008)

Moin, frag ihn doch mal.  

drück mich fest


----------



## 4mate (12. Mai 2008)

Andos schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch am supershuttle erfahrungen mit einer rohloff *narbenschaltung*?


Oh nein  , schon wieder einer , scheint eine schwer ansteckende Sprachseuche zu sein . Es heißt "Nabenschaltung" . Ursprungswort Nabel = in der Mitte  .



PS : Letzte Woche war das erste mal hier im Forum "Garbel" zu lesen ...


----------



## Andos (12. Mai 2008)

ok ok es heisst naben und narben !!!

hätte ja sein können, dass man dann keine narben mehr bekommt


----------



## T8Force (12. Mai 2008)

Um sich mit einem Witz heraus zu reden ist es zu spät!  

@4mate

Ich habe auch ganz viele Fälle von Sprachbehinderungen gefunden. Nicht, dass mir keine unterlaufen, aber so Dinge wie in einem Absatz 4x "Proplem" schreiben ist für mich Anzeichen genug, dass es kein Versehen war. 

Und nun back to topic. Im Übrigen "Andos"...gern geschehen...


----------



## souldriver (13. Mai 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ne ganze Zeit über ne Gravitydropper nachgedacht. Aber das hohe Gewicht und noch ein Hebel am Lenker wird dann to much.
> 
> Falls sich jemand dafür interessiert in den USA kann man sie direkt bestellen und spart ne ganze Menge Kohle:
> 
> http://www.gravitydropper.com/index.html



Da kommt dann aber auch noch mal ordentlich Steuer drauf (bei mir ca 50 Euro).
Ich hab mir eine in den USA bestellt und es hat alles gut geklappt, hat aber ein paar Wochen gedauert. Länge bis 40 cm, Adapter nach Wahl ist dabei. die Lenkerfernbedienung (gibts für rechts oder links) ist schon komfortabel, ob sie an einem Bionicon zu viel wäre weiß ich (noch) nicht.


----------



## sunabar (13. Mai 2008)

Dann hättest du aber immer noch was gespart ;-)


----------



## milchkoenig (13. Mai 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Dann hättest du aber immer noch was gespart ;-)


und keine Garantie!


----------



## sunabar (13. Mai 2008)

Aus der Garantie reden sich die allermeisten Firmen eh mit Verschleiß oder unsachgemäßem Gebrauch raus.
Aber das gehört nicht in diesen Thread.


----------



## T8Force (15. Mai 2008)

Oh man, wartet hier jemand zufällig auch auf eine Zugstufenkartusche? Ich habe se vor nem Monat bestellt und bionicon kann immer noch nicht liefern...das nervt!


----------



## petzl (18. Mai 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Tip für alle SS Fahrer:
> Ich hatte in letzter Zeit beim starken Antreten ein knacken im Rahmen, das mich doch einige Nerven gekostet hat.
> Nachdem ich jetzt so ziemlich jede Schraube des Rades einmal in der Hand hatte, stellte sich das silberne Verbindungsrohr in der Schwinge als Übeltäter raus.
> Das Rohr kann man bei montierter Schwinge, nach öffnen der entsprechenden Schrauben,  mit einem Kunstoffhammer rausschlagen.
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich jetzt auch. Die Gummerhammermethode hat geholfen. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elbaner (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nachdem ich ausgiebig Zeit gehabt habe, das SS 0 zu fahren, mal für alle der völlig subjektive Eindruck eines Begeisterten:

"Das Radl ist knapp zwei Kilo schwerer als mein Stumpi und das merke ich auch beim hochtreten. Rennen fahren ist mit dem Teil nicht mehr von Erfolg gekrönt. Umso verblüffender, wo ich dank der Geometrieverstellung überall hoch komme. Sensationell. Bergab ist das Gerät fast Waffenscheinpflichtig. Stufen, tiefe Absätze und andere technische Schwierigkeiten sind mit dem bike keine Schwierigkeiten mehr. Nichts ist unmöglich - Bionicon. Lediglich bei anspruchvollen Kurvenfahrten zeigt das SS, dass es einen Herrn und Meister braucht, der technisch in der Lage ist, das Rad voll und ganz zu beherrschen. Über Optik und Verarbeitung gibt es gar nichts anzumerken außer: sehr fein. 

Ja, dann gibt es da noch den Sonderwunsch: Die Formula Oro "The One". Trotz anfänglicher "Schwierigkeiten" kann ich über diese Bremse nur sagen: Leckomio, die funzt! Der Druckpunkt liegt zwar auch nach dem ausgiebigen einbremsen relativ eng am Lenker, sie ist aber sehr gut zu dosieren. Der Biss ist ausgesprochen gut, teilweise fast schon zu knackig. Edel verarbeitet, ein Glanzstück!

Bin auch die direkte Konkurrenz zum SS schon mehrfach gefahren (Scott Ransom, Spezialiced Enduro) und kann den bike-Zeitschriften nur raten, mal in den tests das SS dazu zu nehmen. Die anderen sind für mich nicht wirklich besser. Mich hat das Konzept von Bionicon völlig überzeugt 

Für mich ist klar: Sparen auf ein GW SC und weg mit dem Stumpi!!! Dann bin ich rundweg versorgt.

Und was den KD anbelangt: Egal ob das mein ausliefernder Händler, Fahrrad Reyhle in Dornstadt ist (so, das darf auch mal gesagt sein) oder ob es die Leute bei Bionicon selber sind: Allererste Sahne! Danke!"

So scheeeeee, 
ride on,
elbaner


----------



## schneller Emil (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Bin schon seit Jahren braver Forum-Leser, hab mich aber mit Beiträgen bis jetzt eher zurückgehalten.
Damit ist jetzt Schluss, ich hab endlich auch was zu schreiben:
Bin seit 3 Wochen überglücklicher SS Besitzer und hab das letzte We am Gardasee verbracht. Wetter war gräßlich, dafür das biken mit dem neuen Hobel umso besser.
Hatte mir im Herbst noch das GW SC bestellt (das Edison wurde auch Probe-gefahren und war mir zu Hecklastig) und bin jetzt sicher der einzige im gesamten Forum, der über die langen Wartezeiten glücklich ist  . 
Dadurch konnte ich nämlich im Frühling auch noch das SS testen, habe meine Bestellung geändert, und hatte 2 Wochen später mein Rahmenset in den Händen.

Selbstaufbau mit SRAM X0, Notubes Felgen+DtSwiss 240s, Formula Oro puro, usw...
Gesamtgewicht (mit Endurofelge Flow+ Big Betty/Fat Albert) um 13 kg, vielleicht knapp drüber.- wird noch gewogen.

erste Eindrücke: etwas schwerer als das GW SC, geht bergauf genauso gut, bergab endlos Reserve, super Gewichtsverteilung.
Bis jetzt bin ich 3 verschiedene Hardtails und 5 versch. Fullies gefahren (inkl. Testfahrten): das SS ist das vielseitigste Bike das mir je untergekommen ist.

Das wars fürs erste, Bilder folgen!!!

servas


----------



## FRbiker (22. Mai 2008)

Na da bin ich ja mal auf die Bilder gespannt... die Ausstattung klingt in jeden Fall Vorzücklich


----------



## FreeriderMuc (22. Mai 2008)

Kurze Frage, ist das Supershuttle auch für den Bikepark geeignet? Hält es das, auch auf Dauer, aus? Oder verfällt dann jeglicher Garantieanspruch?


----------



## michi the 3rd (22. Mai 2008)

klar kannst du mit dem ss auch im bikepark fahren! ich bin mit meinem edison auch ab und zu im bikepark unterwegs bei ca. 80kg. 5m drops und mehr würde ich mit den schnellspannern und meinen felgen zwar nicht springen (trau ich mich eh net...  ), aber ansonsten bin ich schon überall dabei mit dem esel.
viel spaß im bikepark!


----------



## Futurman (23. Mai 2008)

Servus Leute, hab jetzt seit monate langem nachdenken mich entschlossen ein SS zu kaufen!! ( Entscheidung lag zwischen SS und GW )
Ich glaub einfach mal was so im Forum steht, da ich auch gern Alpencross machen würde also doch ein paar Kilometer drauf biken will aber doch gern bequem sitz. Hab das Bike auch am Tegernsee getestet war geil!!

Ich hab mich für das SS 2 entschieden, könnt ihr mir doch noch mal bitte Auflisten was rentabel ist auszuwechseln und was gut dabei ist? Es sollte den Preis nur nicht überspannen.

MfG


----------



## sunabar (23. Mai 2008)

Guter Entschluss ;-) Ich würd die Truvativ Firex gleich gegen eine Shimano XT tauschen. Die ist leichter, robuster und die Schaltqualität der Shimano Kurbeln ist unerreicht.  Ansonsten paßt eigentlich alles. Vielleicht noch die X7 Trigger gegen X9 tauschen aber da fehlt mir die Erfahrung wie viel besser die im Vergleich sind.
Alles andere wäre nur zur Gewichtreduktion (LRS usw.) od. Geschmackssache (Sattel und Griffe ).

Gerade noch gesehen: WEG MIT DEN REIFEN. Der Albert Sport (Drahtreifen) wiegt 770gr pro Stück, das muß ja nicht sein. 

Bin aktuell mit den Nobby Nic ganz zufrieden (2,25 normale Version).


----------



## DeBroglie (23. Mai 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Gerade noch gesehen: WEG MIT DEN REIFEN. Der Albert Sport (Drahtreifen) wiegt 770gr pro Stück, das muß ja nicht sein.
> 
> Bin aktuell mit den Nobby Nic ganz zufrieden (2,25 normale Version).



Ich hab an meinem Supershuttle jetzt endlich die NN runtergeschmissen, da ich zum einen mit der Pannensicherheit (2,4, noch ohne Snakeskin) und mit dem Grip unter schwierigen Verhältnissen nicht zufrieden war.
Ich bin jetzt auf Maxxis Minion (2,35 Faltversion) umgestiegen und bin bisher rundum glücklich damit.


----------



## sunabar (23. Mai 2008)

Reifen sind echt geschmackssache. Bin jetzt einige Monate MK 2,4 Protection gefahren und die haben nicht mehr Grip wie nen RR. Der Verschleiß ist für den Preis der Teile ne Frechheit. Maxxis bin ich ne ganze Zeit im Bikepark gefahren, die bekommt man nicht so leicht kaputt ;-) allerdings ist der Rollwiederstand recht hoch (muß recht viel Asphalt fahren).

Wenn der Herbst kommt werde ich mal die Black Shark light testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeriderMuc (23. Mai 2008)

Gibts die Supershuttle auch in schönen Farben, oder nur dieses komische Braun.


----------



## AHFiffi (23. Mai 2008)

Servus FreeriderMuc


> Gibts die Supershuttle auch in schönen Farben, oder nur dieses komische Braun.


Was heißt denn hier komisches braun , klar, ist Geschmackssache aber könnte unter Umständen den einen oder anderen SS- Fahrer etwas zornig werden lassen.
Zum anderen ist der Rahmen eloxiert und nicht bloß lackiert. Das heisst im Klartext, er ist relativ unempfindlich gegenüber Steinschlägen und Kratzern. Nachteil ist, wenn doch mal was sein sollte, lässts sich kaum ausbessern. Kannst ja mal bei Bionicon anfragen, ob ne andere Farbe in Planung ist. Mir gefällts so wie`s ist am besten.
Also dann, mach nen Testride und bild dir dann ne Meinung. Supersycles o Alphabikes haben gewiss noch ein Testbike da.
Auf wiederschaun
Thomas


----------



## FreeriderMuc (23. Mai 2008)

Komisch war noch nett ausgedrückt, ist halt überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack, sorry. Und ist halt immer schön wenn es verschiedene Farben gibt, und nicht alles gleich aussieht. 

Bin es heute mal bei Supercycles ein paar Meter Probe gefahren, die Verstellung funktioniert echt prima. 

Wobei das Ironwood mir auch gut gefällt. Aber das ist preislich natürlich noch ne Ecke heftiger. Naja muss ich mir noch überlegen, ob so ein Gefährt oder ein normaler Freerider wie Bullit oder Whiplash, vor allem das Fusion scheint auch top zu sein.


----------



## FRbiker (23. Mai 2008)

Da kannste dich je bein Ironwood nicht über die Lakierung aufregen, hatt nämlich keine


----------



## FreeriderMuc (23. Mai 2008)

Deswegen gefällt es mir auch gut! 
Wie zufrieden bist du mit deinem?


----------



## FRbiker (23. Mai 2008)

Hab es eine Monat jetzt und der Bock hat mein Leben neu erfüllt  vorher Edison LTD! Aber zum Freeriden ist das Ironwood einsamme Spietze, was soll ich lange schreiben mach einfach eine probefahrt wenn du die Möglichkeit hast.. ich bin 100% zufrieden und ich sag dir wenn du etwas länger sparst, es lohnt sich. Preislich lieg es auch nicht so weit auseinander SS FR Wariante 3300 und IW 3900eus! Ok SS-2 2900euro da ist es schon noch etwas mehr! sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Futurman (25. Mai 2008)

Is jemand hier der auch net wusste was er nehmen sollte GW oder SS?!? Ich bin noch am zweifeln welches mir doch besser liegen würde..
Vll kann mir jemand helfen.. fahr gern paar Höhenmeter und geile Trails aber dann auch sehr gern Downhill.. sitz gern bequem am Bike ja und es Gewicht sollte nicht zu hoch werden?!?

MfG


----------



## DeBroglie (25. Mai 2008)

Futurman schrieb:


> Servus Leute, hab jetzt seit monate langem nachdenken mich entschlossen ein SS zu kaufen!! ( Entscheidung lag zwischen SS und GW )
> Ich glaub einfach mal was so im Forum steht, da ich auch gern Alpencross machen würde also doch ein paar Kilometer drauf biken will aber doch gern bequem sitz. Hab das Bike auch am Tegernsee getestet war geil!!
> 
> Ich hab mich für das SS 2 entschieden, könnt ihr mir doch noch mal bitte Auflisten was rentabel ist auszuwechseln und was gut dabei ist? Es sollte den Preis nur nicht überspannen.
> ...





Futurman schrieb:


> Is jemand hier der auch net wusste was er nehmen sollte GW oder SS?!? Ich bin noch am zweifeln welches mir doch besser liegen würde..
> Vll kann mir jemand helfen.. fahr gern paar Höhenmeter und geile Trails aber dann auch sehr gern Downhill.. sitz gern bequem am Bike ja und es Gewicht sollte nicht zu hoch werden?!?
> 
> MfG



Warum denn der Sinneswandeln, wenn Du das Supershuttle getestet und Dich dafür schon entschieden hattest?


----------



## elbaner (25. Mai 2008)

Futurman schrieb:


> Is jemand hier der auch net wusste was er nehmen sollte GW oder SS?!? Ich bin noch am zweifeln welches mir doch besser liegen würde..
> Vll kann mir jemand helfen.. fahr gern paar Höhenmeter und geile Trails aber dann auch sehr gern Downhill.. sitz gern bequem am Bike ja und es Gewicht sollte nicht zu hoch werden?!?
> 
> MfG



Hi futurman,

immer locker bleiben, lächeln... 

Auch ich stand vor der Frage GW (in diesem Fall das SC - wegen des Gewichts) oder SS. In meiner Situation wäre das GW SC vermutl. vernünftig gewesen. Aber was ist schon Vernunft. Ich habe mich vor 6 Jahren vernünftig gegen ein Enduro entschieden und das hat mich 6 Jahre Fahrspaß gekostet. Nimm das SS und sei unbesorgt. Du kommst damit überall hoch, wo die anderern auch hochkommen, meistens sogar noch weiter...und runter ist das SS eine Spaßrakete ersten Ranges - so scheee. Ich nehm noch das SC wenn ich die Kohle habe. Und wenn nicht bin und bleib ich mit dem SS glücklich.

ride on,
elbaner


----------



## milchkoenig (25. Mai 2008)

elbaner schrieb:


> Nimm das SS und sei unbesorgt. Du kommst damit überall hoch, wo die anderern auch hochkommen, meistens sogar noch weiter...und runter ist das SS eine Spaßrakete ersten Ranges


Ich habe jetzt ein Supershuttle und meine Zweifel waren total unbegründet! 

"Spaßrakete" ist der richtige Ausdruck!


Gruß Heiko


----------



## Futurman (26. Mai 2008)

Ok naja muss mal schaun ob noch eins in XL auf Lager ist..werd morgen gleich mal zum Händler düsen und Angebot machen lassen.
Mir hat einer gschrieben das mir  ( 1,98m groß ) das SS in XL zu klein sein würde? Ich habs ja getestet mir is ehrlich gsagt net aufgfallen?!? Jemand Erfahrung in der Größe?
MfG


----------



## bionicon (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe nach kleiner Pause mal wieder ein paar Seiten gelesen und möchte erstmal die neuen Fahrer begrüssen und Euch noch ne richtige schöne Lust hat.

Es gibt nächstes Jahr kleine Änderungen in Details, aber die ganzen Infos gibt es bald bei Eurem Händler. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## Futurman (28. Mai 2008)

Futurman schrieb:


> Ok naja muss mal schaun ob noch eins in XL auf Lager ist..werd morgen gleich mal zum Händler düsen und Angebot machen lassen.
> Mir hat einer gschrieben das mir  ( 1,98m groß ) das SS in XL zu klein sein würde? Ich habs ja getestet mir is ehrlich gsagt net aufgfallen?!? Jemand Erfahrung in der Größe?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeBroglie (28. Mai 2008)

Ja!

P.S. Fahre das Supershuttle in M bei einer Größe von 1,82m.


----------



## Helltone (28. Mai 2008)

Futurman schrieb:


> Futurman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ok naja muss mal schaun ob noch eins in XL auf Lager ist..werd morgen gleich mal zum Händler düsen und Angebot machen lassen.
> ...


----------



## Futurman (28. Mai 2008)

Helltone schrieb:


> Futurman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was erwartest Du in dem SS Threat? Natürlich empfehlen SS User SS. Ich bin GW Fahrer und empfehle GW
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (28. Mai 2008)

Futurman schrieb:


> Helltone schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Des stimmt net ganz mir ham scho zwei GW Fahrer geraten ein SS zu kaufen!! Deswegen werd ich unsicher..Kann net nochmal zu Bionicon fahren wäre das 3. Mal...
> ...


----------



## Oigi (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Futurman,

ich kann die ebenfalls nur das SS empfehlen. Ich bin beide Probegefahren, SS und GW L, und habe mich auf dem SS sofort wohler gefühlt. Ich bin 1,94 m und fahre das SS XL. Und meine Lenker ist auch noch nicht auf max. Länge eingestellt. Da denke ich, sollte es für dich auch passen. Zumal das Mehrgewicht (Framekit) nur marginal mehr ist. Das SS wird dir auf jeden Fall Spass bereiten.

So und jetzt ab und bestellen.

Der Oigi


----------



## michi the 3rd (28. Mai 2008)

es gibt auch noch das edison!!!


----------



## FRbiker (28. Mai 2008)

Also wenn du dich nicht zwichen GW und SS entscheiden kannst versteh ich irgendwie nicht gans deine Richtung die du einschlägst. SS und GW sind zwei völlig verschiedene Bikes mit unterschiedlichen fahreigenschaften und Zielgebieten zum einen das GW das auch CC orientiert ist und dass SS das ein bischen u.a. zu Freeride geht.. 

Ich würde die mal raten das neue Edison2008 zu fahren das ist ein knaller Bock   Es sei den ich hab irgendwo wo nicht gelesen das du kein Edison kaufen willst aus einem ausfürlichen Grund  dann entschuldige bitte.


----------



## michi the 3rd (28. Mai 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Also wenn du dich nicht zwichen GW und SS entscheiden kannst versteh ich irgendwie nicht gans deine Richtung die du einschlägst. SS und GW sind zwei völlig verschiedene Bikes mit unterschiedlichen fahreigenschaften und Zielgebieten zum einen das GW das auch CC orientiert ist und dass SS das ein bischen u.a. zu Freeride geht..
> 
> Ich würde die mal raten das neue Edison2008 zu fahren das ist ein knaller Bock   Es sei den ich hab irgendwo wo nicht gelesen das du kein Edison kaufen willst aus einem ausfürlichen Grund  dann entschuldige bitte.



meine rede!


----------



## elbaner (28. Mai 2008)

Ja!
Gr. L bei 1,85


----------



## Oigi (28. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Grund könnte evtl. die " verspielte" Geometrie sein. Ich hab drauf gesessen und mir hat es eben einfach nicht gepasst-auf dem SS sitze ich etwas gestreckter, was mir mehr liegt. Ist aber meine Meinung.

Aber ich habe aber auch ewig überlegt bis ich mich entschieden habe. Es ist ja auch nicht wenig Geld, was man da ausgibt.

Bis dahin

Oigi


----------



## LittleDevil666 (29. Mai 2008)

Servus,

hab gestern mein Fahrwerk eingestellt. Bei 70kg gibt Bionicon bei meinem Supershuttle FR Gabel 5,5 und beim Dämpfer 11 Bar an. Das Gabelsetup passt sehr gut, aber der Dämpfer ist viel zu hart. Danach hab ich die Sag auf 30% eingestellt sind ca 8,5 Bar, jetzt fühlt es sich gut an.
Wie viel Sag bzw. Bar bei welchem Gewicht fährt ihr am hinteren Dämpfer??
Fahre den O2 RC.

Hat einer ERfahrung mir Zugstufe einstellen?? Denke ich hab es ganz gut hinbekommen aber war eher Planlos rumdrehen 

Gruß Alex


----------



## guruW (29. Mai 2008)

LittleDevil666 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab gestern mein Fahrwerk eingestellt. Bei 70kg gibt Bionicon bei meinem Supershuttle FR Gabel 5,5 und beim Dämpfer 11 Bar an. Das Gabelsetup passt sehr gut, aber der Dämpfer ist viel zu hart. Danach hab ich die Sag auf 30% eingestellt sind ca 8,5 Bar, jetzt fühlt es sich gut an.
> Wie viel Sag bzw. Bar bei welchem Gewicht fährt ihr am hinteren Dämpfer??
> ...



hi alex,
glückwunsch zum neuen bike, hast ja auch lang genug gewartet.  
poste doch mal deine ersten erfahrungen mit der FR gabel und dem RC dämpfer!
bei der einstellung ging es mir ähnlich. habe bei ca. 75kg vorne 6,5 und hinten 9,5 mit nicht ganz 30% sag. die Vorgabe für hinten war mir auch viel zu hart, zumal du ja noch die druckstufenverstellung hast.
zugstufe würde ich nach geschmeidigkeit einstellen, habe mich da auch mehr auf mein gefühl verlassen. einfach mal ein paar einstellungen testen.
greez guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleDevil666 (29. Mai 2008)

guruW schrieb:


> hi alex,
> glückwunsch zum neuen bike, hast ja auch lang genug gewartet.
> poste doch mal deine ersten erfahrungen mit der FR gabel und dem RC dämpfer!
> bei der einstellung ging es mir ähnlich. habe bei ca. 75kg vorne 6,5 und hinten 9,5 mit nicht ganz 30% sag. die Vorgabe für hinten war mir auch viel zu hart, zumal du ja noch die druckstufenverstellung hast.
> ...



Danke, bin leider noch nicht so viel gefahren. Aber ich versuche mal meine ersten Eindrücke zu posten. Der Federweg ist einfach der Hammer, das Fahrwerk bügelt fast jede Unebenheit weg. Bei der Geometrieverstellung hätte ich nicht gedacht das die Gabel so weit versenkt werden kann, sprich es ist voll Tourentauglich obwoll man im Downhill Modus fast das Gefühl eines Downhillers hat. 
Ansonsten ist es mit fast 16kg nicht mehr das leichteste, aber was solls muss ich halt abnehmen 

Fotos kommen noch

Gruß Alex


----------



## michi the 3rd (29. Mai 2008)

i hab den gleichen dämpfer wie du und fahre bei ca. 80kg hinten 10 bar und vorne 5,5-6. im bikepark jeweils 1 bar mehr.

schick di amal mit den bildern...  

sers


----------



## LittleDevil666 (29. Mai 2008)

michi the 3rd schrieb:


> i hab den gleichen dämpfer wie du und fahre bei ca. 80kg hinten 10 bar und vorne 5,5-6. im bikepark jeweils 1 bar mehr.
> 
> schick di amal mit den bildern...
> 
> sers



Warum im Park mehr?? 
Buidl keman moing


----------



## michi the 3rd (29. Mai 2008)

damit die federungen (gabel + dämpfer) net die ganze geschwindigkeit aufsaugen. die beiden einheiten werden im bikepark bei mir nicht auf schnelles ein-/ausfedern getrimmt sonder auf genügend federreserven. a bissl a strafferes fahrwerk ist im bikepark schon von vorteil, aber das is nur meine meinung.


----------



## LittleDevil666 (30. Mai 2008)

Servus, 

nach der gestrigen Tour beschreib ich mal meine Eindrücke zum Supershuttle FR. Das Bike wiegt ca. 16kg was aber nicht negativ auffällt. 
Das Fahrwerk arbeitet sehr ordentlich, ich muß mich aber noch ein bisschen mit der Einstellung spielen. ( momentan 0815 Setup )
Wenn es dann doch mal steiler bergauf gehen soll Knopf drücken Gewicht nach vorne und hoch geht es. Einfach klasse 
Beim Downhill wieder Knopf drücken Gewicht nach hinten und man hat einen "fast Downhiller". Ich hatte nie das Gefühl das das Fahrwerk nur annähernd an seine Grenzen kommt, war immer genügend Reserve.
Der Dämpfer ist auch ziehmlich weich eingestellt ca. 30% Sag 8,5 -9 Bar bei 70kg, er wippt nur sehr wenig beim uphill. Lockout völlig überflüssig.

Gruß Alex


----------



## sunabar (5. Juni 2008)

Servus allerseits!!! 
Ich bin jetzt einige Monate den Easton Monkey Lite XC gefahren und hab ihn heute wieder vorläufig gegen den Bionicon getauscht.  Das war leider keine gute Kombination. Der Klemmbereich ist ingesamt vielleicht 5mm zu schmal, so dass sich die Klemmungen leicht in den Lenker gearbeitet haben.

Naja wird er halt wo anders verbaut ;-)

Hat jemand zufällig den Syntace Rizer aus Carbon und kann die KLemmbreite mal ausmessen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powder-trails (9. Juni 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Servus allerseits!!!
> Ich bin jetzt einige Monate den Easton Monkey Lite XC gefahren und hab ihn heute wieder vorläufig gegen den Bionicon getauscht.  Das war leider keine gute Kombination. Der Klemmbereich ist ingesamt vielleicht 5mm zu schmal, so dass sich die Klemmungen leicht in den Lenker gearbeitet haben.
> 
> Naja wird er halt wo anders verbaut ;-)
> ...



Probier mal einen Syntace VRO ohne plastikklemmen... der passt und hält

greez berny


----------



## homopus (17. Juni 2008)

Hi, 

gibt es eigentlich schon was neues bezüglich der überarbeiteten Drucktabelle für´s SS


----------



## hamsteralex (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde!!!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem und evtl. hat ja hier Einer die Lösung parat???

Die Alexrims Crostini 1.0 D Hinterradfelge meines SS ist im A....! Da ich momentan absolut kein Geld für einen neuen Laufradsatz habe...wollte ich mir eine neue Alexrims Crostini besorgen...der Rest ist nämlich noch zu gebrauchen. Leider stellte sich das Besorgen der Felge als schwieriger heraus als ich erwartet hätte. Die Crostini ist laut Europa-Vertrieb fast gar nicht im Aftermarket-Bereich vertreten. Bionicon hat mir leider noch nicht auf meine Anfrage bezüglich der Felge geantwortet. 

Nun zu Frage: Hat einer von euch so eine Felge in passablem Zustand bei sich rumfliegen und möchte sie gerne los werden? 

Ein komplettes Laufrad würde ich zur Not auch nehmen...wenn der Preis stimmt. 

Danke für eure Antworten!!!

Alex


----------



## John Oswald (27. Juni 2008)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde!!!
> 
> Ich habe ein kleines Problem und evtl. hat ja hier Einer die Lösung parat???
> 
> ...



hallo hamster,

ich kann dir meine neuentdeckung empfehlen:
http://www.veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=142
- alunippel
- konifizierte sapim race speichen
- industriegelagerte nabe
- 23mm breite felge
- 1800g
- schaut am ss ziemlich schnuckelig schön aus

wenn du einen satz brauchst, sag bescheid, kann ich dir günstig besorgen...

als notlösung bis zum geldsegen hätte ich noch ein hr mit xt und mavic xm117 im keller. für 35,- oder so


----------



## John Oswald (27. Juni 2008)

...und hier noch:
http://www.veltec.de/downloads/BSN_LR_Test08.pdf


----------



## hamsteralex (27. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Tipp...

...aber zum Glück hat sich der Nico von Bionicon doch noch gemeldet und eine nigelnagelneue Felge ist zu mir unterwegs...

Alex


----------



## T8Force (27. Juni 2008)

Wie schwer sind eigentlich die Alexrims vom SS? 
Würde gerne ein wenig mit dem Gewicht runterkommen und ich glaube da ist der Ansatz nicht verkehrt.

Die Veltec gefallen mir wirklich sehr gut und das Gewicht hört sich doch super an.


----------



## 4mate (27. Juni 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Wie schwer sind eigentlich die Alexrims vom SS?


475 g http://www.alexrims.com/


----------



## sunabar (27. Juni 2008)

Seit wann stimmen Werksangaben ? Also plus ca 10%= 500gr


----------



## 4mate (27. Juni 2008)

Wahrscheinlich ! Finde ich schwer für 17er Innenweite .
Das selbe wiegt eine DT SWISS EX 5.1 D mit 27er Innenweite ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (27. Juni 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> 475 g http://www.alexrims.com/



Ich meinte schon das ganze Rad an sich incl. Nabe und Speichen. 
Kann ja sein, dass einer seinen kompletten Satz mal gewogen hat um ihn zu tauschen....


----------



## sunabar (27. Juni 2008)

Ich schätz mal gut 2kg ;-)


----------



## 4mate (27. Juni 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Ich meinte schon das ganze Rad an sich incl. Nabe und Speichen.
> Kann ja sein, dass einer seinen kompletten Satz mal gewogen hat um ihn zu tauschen....


Wie kann ich wissen was Du meinst wenn Du schreibst :





> Wie schwer sind eigentlich die Alexrims vom SS?


Sorry , meine Glaskugel ist gerade in Reparatur  !

Ich meine mich zu erinnern daß das Gewicht der Laufräder irgendwo stand . Auf die Schnelle war's nicht zu finden ...


----------



## T8Force (27. Juni 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Wie kann ich wissen was Du meinst wenn Du schreibst :Sorry , meine Glaskugel ist gerade in Reparatur  !
> 
> Ich meine mich zu erinnern daß das Gewicht der Laufräder irgendwo stand . Auf die Schnelle war's nicht zu finden ...



Jaja, der gute alte 4mate.....kenne ja deinen Sarkasmus. Hatte eine zu hohe Transferleistung von dir erwartet. 

@sunbar

Ich denke auch sowas in Erinnerung zu haben..mmh...tja ob da die veltec soviel bringen?!

Wollte so ca. 1KG abspecken und das sollte bei momentanen 15KG nicht zu schwer werden, oder?


----------



## sunabar (27. Juni 2008)

Mach erstmal die Schutzbleche ab ;-) 
Ich würd den Sattel mal als erstes in die Tonne hauen, dann hast schon nen Kilo gespart  LRS wird teuer(350-400,-), Pedale auf Eggbeater Sl oder 4ti (aber du fährst wohl lieber Flat) und die Bremsen sind halt auch nicht wirklich leicht. Ach ja deine NN mit Snakeskin und dem ganzen extras sind auch zu schwer. 
Fährst schon Schalbe extralight Schläuche ?

Mir ist heut nen Messingnippel meiner geliebten Hope gerissen :-( und es gab natürlich nirgendwo Ersatz. Jetzt muß ich Hardtail fahren am WE ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## John Oswald (27. Juni 2008)

originalfelgen+speichen+naben+nippel=2001g (rechnerisch jeweils lt. hestellerangabe)

gewicht hin oder her, andere lr-sätze wie z.b. der veltec sind in jeder hinsicht besser als der original-satz!

übrigens: der mavic crossmax sx schaut in matt-silber auf dem ss einfach genial aus.


----------



## T8Force (27. Juni 2008)

*lach*
Schutzblech war beim wiegen nicht dran 

Jo, der Sattel (hatten wir ja schon drüber gesprochen)....1 Kilo? Das halte ich aber jetzt für ein Gerücht.
Hältst du nichts von diesen Veltec? Mhh..ja bei den Pedalen überlege ich noch.



> originalfelgen+speichen+naben+nippel=2001g (rechnerisch jeweils lt. hestellerangabe)
> 
> gewicht hin oder her, andere lr-sätze wie z.b. der veltec sind in jeder hinsicht besser als der original-satz!
> 
> übrigens: der mavic crossmax sx schaut in matt-silber auf dem ss einfach genial aus.



Da bin ich dann rechnerisch auch wieder bei 2KG.


----------



## sunabar (27. Juni 2008)

War nen Scherz ;-) Wieg das Teil mal ich finde nur die Aftermarketmodelle mit Titanrails und angeblich 265gr. Das kann ich aber irgendwie nicht glauben. 

Wenn das Gewicht der Veltecs stimmt wäre der Preis ok. Soll aber ne Felgenweite von 23mm haben, das wäre dann etwas weniger wie meine Dt 4.2 ?


----------



## John Oswald (27. Juni 2008)

mein wtb laser V mit cromo-rails wiegt 290g - ist doch in ordnung für einen enduro-sattel!?

@sunabar: hamsteralex gings doch um einen GÜNSTIGEN lr-satz.

klaro die dt 4.2 ist schon prima...

ich warte übrigens gerade auf die sun equalizer 27.
und die sun singletrack ist nach wie vor auch noch eine sehr, sehr gute felge. die ist stabil wie harry! verzieht sich jedenfalls bei einer gerissenen speiche nicht einen millimeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (27. Juni 2008)

Ging ja auch um Gewichtsreduktion bei T8force (LRS und Sattel) ;-)

Die Sun Felge hört sich interessant an. Mußt die Felge vorm einbauen unbedingt mal wiegen !!

Ich bin mit meiner 4.2 auch zufrieden, hat bis jetzt keine Beulen und läuft immer noch gerade. Nur 2,4 breite Reifen sitzen nicht so toll.


----------



## souldriver (28. Juni 2008)

Endlich ist es soweit. Mein Supershuttle FR ist da!
Es fehlt zwar noch die Zugstufenkartusche (die hat der Händler zurück geschickt, weil sie geklappert hat), aber es fährt ja auch so (bisher knapp 200 km).
Eine Sache kann ich mir aber gar nicht erklären: Bei abgesenkter Gabel tritt es sich ganz deutlich schwerer. Es ist so, als würde man plötzlich durch tieferen Untergrund fahren. Ein Schleifen ist nicht zu hören und ich habe das Gefühl als würde es schlimmer, je mehr ich das Gewicht nach vorne bringe. Ich komme mit 170 mm jedenfalls besser den Berg hoch als mit abgesenkter Gabel. Das ist ja wohl nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Habt ihr eine Idee was das sein könnte? Zum Händler wollte ich eigentlich erst fahren, wenn die Kartusche da ist, der hat es sich also noch nicht angesehen.
Bergab fährt es sich natürlich super und dafür habe ich es ja auch hauptsächlich gekauft. Nur vor dem Down- kommt der Uphill ...


----------



## sunabar (28. Juni 2008)

Dir kann geholfen werden !!!! 
Auszug aus den FAQ von Bionicon:

"Wenn Sie in Uphill Stellung einen Anstieg befahren, kann es sein, dass ein Bremsgefühl auftritt. Dies liegt meist daran, dass eine zu "extreme" Uphill Stellung gefahren wird, oder anders gesagt, der Anstieg ist zu flach für diese Stellung. Tippen Sie dann einfach kurz auf den Knopf um das Rad ein wenig aufzurichten. Sie werden sofort ein angenehmeres Fahrgefühl empfinden"


----------



## souldriver (28. Juni 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Dir kann geholfen werden !!!!
> Auszug aus den FAQ von Bionicon:
> 
> "Wenn Sie in Uphill Stellung einen Anstieg befahren, kann es sein, dass ein Bremsgefühl auftritt. Dies liegt meist daran, dass eine zu "extreme" Uphill Stellung gefahren wird, oder anders gesagt, der Anstieg ist zu flach für diese Stellung. Tippen Sie dann einfach kurz auf den Knopf um das Rad ein wenig aufzurichten. Sie werden sofort ein angenehmeres Fahrgefühl empfinden"


Uff, zu flach? Ich bin u.a. eine 20%-Steigung gefahren (mit ausgefahrener Gabel). Abgesenkt ging da gar nichts. Wie steil muss es denn werden, damit die Uphill-Stellung Sinn macht?
Und heißt das dann auch, dass ich in der Ebene immer in Downhill-Stellung fahren muss? Dort merk ich es nämlich besonders stark. Hatte eigentlich gedacht, längere Flachpassagen (z.B. Stadt) mit abgesenkter Gabel und evtl. Dämpfer-Lockout zu bewältigen.
Danke erstmal fürs Nachlesen, aber ich bin noch nicht überzeugt ...


----------



## 4mate (28. Juni 2008)

souldriver schrieb:


> > ...Abgesenkt ging da gar nichts. Wie steil muss es denn werden, damit die Uphill-Stellung Sinn macht?
> > ...


SAG überprüfen .

Eventuell hat die Gabel in Relation zum Stoßdämpfer zu wenig Druck .


----------



## sunabar (29. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht ist die Kette auch einfach zu kurz. Wenn die nicht in Uphill-Stellung abgelängt wird hast du das gleiche Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homopus (29. Juni 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Kette auch einfach zu kurz. Wenn die nicht in Uphill-Stellung abgelängt wird hast du das gleiche Problem.



Ernsthaft in der Uphill-Position


----------



## sunabar (29. Juni 2008)

Steht meine ich in der Gebrauchsanweisung. Bin jetzt zu faul in den Keller zu gehen.
Die Züge und den Umwerfer beim Edision soll man auch in Uphill Position kürzen bzw einstellen. Und die Kette beim SS ist in max Uphill-Position am längsten.


----------



## souldriver (1. Juli 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Kette auch einfach zu kurz. Wenn die nicht in Uphill-Stellung abgelängt wird hast du das gleiche Problem.



Interessante Idee! Kommt mir im ersten Gang schon recht kurz vor. 
Habe gestern noch etwas mit verschiedenen Steigungen und Gabel-Absenkungen experimentiert. Wenn es sehr steil wird, funktioniert es in der Uphill-Stellung schon gut (im Wiegetritt auch). Allerdings muss bei wechselnden Steigungen ständig angepasst werden, was ich schon etwas mühsam finde. Außerdem hab ich mich auf die Fresse gelegt, weil ich auf die Gabel und nicht auf den Weg geschaut habe


----------



## tomtomtom333 (1. Juli 2008)

souldriver schrieb:


> ...Eine Sache kann ich mir aber gar nicht erklären: Bei abgesenkter Gabel tritt es sich ganz deutlich schwerer. Es ist so, als würde man plötzlich durch tieferen Untergrund fahren. Ein Schleifen ist nicht zu hören und ich habe das Gefühl als würde es schlimmer, je mehr ich das Gewicht nach vorne bringe. Ich komme mit 170 mm jedenfalls besser den Berg hoch als mit abgesenkter Gabel. Das ist ja wohl nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Habt ihr eine Idee was das sein könnte? Zum Händler wollte ich eigentlich erst fahren, wenn die Kartusche da ist, der hat es sich also noch nicht angesehen.
> Bergab fährt es sich natürlich super und dafür habe ich es ja auch hauptsächlich gekauft. Nur vor dem Down- kommt der Uphill ...



Dieser Effekt tritt bei jedem Bike mit absenkbarer Gabel auf. Mehr ist es unter dem Begriff "gegen eine Wand fahren" bekannt. Das Gefühl des schwereren Tretens entsteht dadurch, daß sich beim Absenken der Gabel der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel veränder (steiler wird) und dadurch ein verändertes Lenk- und Fahrgefühl entsteht. Hat also nichts direkt mit BIONICON zu tun (und ist angeblich nur virtuell und nicht messbar)

CU, Tom 

P.S.: da war mal ein Artikel im MB:

http://www.transalpes.com/fileadmin/user_upload/img/Transalpes/PDF_s/MB_0707_Varioreport1.pdf


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. Juli 2008)

@Souldriver
Meine Erfahrung (mit meinem Edison) ist die, dass man vielleicht gerne mal lieber zu "_extrem_" fährt, um nicht ständig die Position am Berg nachjustieren zu müssen. Das führt aber dazu, dass man gefühlsmässig eher "_auf_" oder "_über_" dem Bike sitzt anstatt "_im_" Bike. Man hat dann auch ein eher "_kippeliges_" Fahrgefühl, wenn man die Gabel zu weit abgesenkt hat, als es die Situation eigentlich erfordert, weil sich dann der Schwerpunkt zu weit oben befindet. Dann einfach kurz auf den "Bionicon"-Knopf drücken und die Gabel wieder ein kleines Stückchen ausfahren. Da gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell dran.


----------



## sunabar (2. Juli 2008)

So nachdem ja der Easton Monkey Lite leider nen Schuß in den Ofen war  ist heute sein Nachfolger gekommen.

Ein Syntace Vector Carbon in 25,4mm Klemmung. 

Erster Eindruck : - Schöne Verarbeitung
                       - ein wesentlicher breiterer Klemmbereich für den  
                          Vorbau als beim original Bionicon-Lenker 
                       - der Klemmbereich ist mit einem Titanmesh
                          verstärkt und  stark angeraut
Die Montage war etwas schwierig, da sich der Lenker nur schwer bei montiertem Vorbau drehen läßt ( durch den rauhen Klemmbereich ).

Aber das Beste: kein Knacken wenn man am Lenker zieht und drückt nach der Montage (hatte ich bei den Alulenker immer ). Das läßt auf eine geräuschlose Fahrt hoffen


----------



## T8Force (2. Juli 2008)

Klingt ja erstmal gut, aber ist der mit 13mm rise nicht ein wenig flach?


----------



## sunabar (2. Juli 2008)

Man kann ja den Vorbau hochstellen ;-)
Werd heute vielleicht noch ne Runde drehen wenn meine Ersatzteile für die Bremse da sind. 
Bin mal gespannt wie sich die 12° Biegung fahren, soll ja besser fürs Handgelenk sein.


----------



## John Oswald (2. Juli 2008)

der bionicon ist doch eh schon ziemlich leicht:

bionicon=229g
syntace=198g

und der syntace (vector carbon lowrider 12°) ist 10mm kürzer als der bionicon (barfly alu)

ich hab einen specialized carbon drauf. der ist allerdings eigentlich nicht für VRO und ich sollte den wohl lieber mal wieder wegmachen...


----------



## sunabar (2. Juli 2008)

Der Syntace kommt in 25,4mm auf 183gr. und ist auch nur 650mm breit. Liegt aber gut in der Hand. 
Bezgl. der Klemmbreite ist der Syntace echt super. Du hast links und rechts noch ca. 2cm verstärkten Lenker. 
Test viel heute aus :-( hab meine Ersatzteile immer noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (2. Juli 2008)

... und wenn man bedenkt, dass man für 100 euro strassenpreis (134 euro uvp) gerade mal 30g einspart, bleibt wohl als einziges argument die optik übrig (mal abgesehen von den 4° angle mehr)
aber mei, so ist das ja mit den meisten carbon-teilen...

vorsicht übrigens mit dem syntace. in ebay&co werden angeblich vermehrt täuschend echte "syntace" lenker aus china verkauft - jedenfalls stand das so in der bike-bravo.
vielleicht sind die gefälschten ja leichter, billiger und genauso sicher
dann wärs natürlich interessant


----------



## John Oswald (2. Juli 2008)

also meiner wiegt 200g - vielleicht ists ja ein gefälschter?


----------



## sunabar (2. Juli 2008)

Ist schon ein echter ;-) Fand den Bionicon einfach unpassend bei den ganzen Hopeteilen an meinem Bike. Und 40gr sind 40gr 
Hätte auch nen schwarzen Alu Vector im Auge aber da war die Lieferzeit nicht absehbar.


----------



## T8Force (2. Juli 2008)

Naja, es gibt ja auch noch die Möglichkeit den Carbonlenker vom Scandium zu nehmen. Hatte damals mal mit Nico telefoniert und der hatte mit bestätigt, dass der genauso gut passt.

Von einem Bild fand ich den sogar sehr interessant, denn da waren keine nervigen Aufkleber oder Logos. Einfach nacktes Carbongeflecht. Der Preis war auch O.K. Ich mein irgendwas um 80, aber die Gewichtsersparnis war genauso gering und der Lenker war 2cm kürzer (das möchte ich natürlich auch nicht)


----------



## chaini (11. Juli 2008)

So, nach 6 Wochen erster Beitrag. Und gleich der schönste!

Hab mir gestern n SS2 bestellt! Einzige Änderungen sind n RC anstatt RPV Dämpfer, Supra BH Felgen und Big Betties.
Dienstag wirds losgeschickt, mal sehn, obs Mittwoch da ist.


----------



## T8Force (25. Juli 2008)

Und? War es da? Viel Freude damit.

Ich habe mal ne Frage an die SS Gemeinde. Ich würde evt. mein Schaltwerk hinten ändern. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche länge wir verbaut haben? short, mid, long?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube, dass kann man so Pauschal nicht sagen. Bionicon hat mal long verbaut. So habe ich es an meinem Edison. Dann anscheinend mid, weil der Käfig weniger exponiert ist und nicht so schnell irgendwo hängen bleibt und abreissen kann. Sie wollen aber wieder umsteigen, weil mit den kürzeren Käfigen die Schaltung weniger Gänge schalten kann als mit long. Bei mid hängt die Kette früher durch. (Ist das gleiche wie mit meinem 20er kettenblatt vorne). Die Kapazität sinkt. So heisst es glaube ich richtig. Das kannst Du anscheinend machen wie Du möchtest.


----------



## T8Force (25. Juli 2008)

@Nicki-Nitro

Du meinst also, dass die SS unterschiedliche Längen am Schaltwerk haben? Glaube ich nicht. 
Die Frage ging ja jetzt nicht an alle Bioniconbesitzer


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. Juli 2008)

@T8Force,

nein, ich wollte nur sagen, dass es vermutlich egal ist, welchen Käfig du verbaust:

Je kürzer der Käfig, desto weniger ist er anfällig gegen abreissen, aber weniger Kapazität des Schaltwerks
Je länger der Käfig, desto anfälliger ist er gegen abreissen, aber grössere Kapazität des Schaltwerks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (26. Juli 2008)

O.K., das war mir aber auch schon so ungefähr klar, aber es beantwortet nicht meine Frage...welche länge habe ich dran? Komme mit der klar und würde gerne das Nachfolgemodell in der gleichen länge haben.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht hilft Dir dann die Homepage von SRAM weiter. Irgendwelche Ähnlichkeiten mit Deinem Käfig? Masse stehen dort leider nicht. Aber die unterscheiden sich ja schon vom Aussehen her.

http://sram.com/de/srammountain/components/x9/rearderailleur.php#
http://sram.com/de/srammountain/components/x0/rearderailleur.php
http://sram.com/de/srammountain/components/x7/rearderailleur.php#


----------



## petzl (26. Juli 2008)

Also wenn du ne 11-34 Kasette und ne normale 3fach Kurbel dran hast, dann würde ich auf long tippen. Bei der Kombi ist ja bei jedem Bike fast immer die Langversion verbaut; nicht nur beim SS. Short kannst du ausschließen, da das nicht funktionieren würde. 
Mid würde bedingt funktionieren. Du könntest aber garantiert nicht mehr gleichzeitig aufs große Kettenblatt und nen großes Ritzel schalten. Macht aber ja eh keinen Sinn von der Schaltperformance.


----------



## T8Force (26. Juli 2008)

Alles klar. Die Kombi fahre ich. Danke für die Info


----------



## 4mate (26. Juli 2008)

@T8Force , hab mir die Fotos in Deinem Album angeschaut .
 Das  Schaltwerk hat 100%ig einen langen Käfig .

Mein Radhändler hat mir von einem "mittleren" Käfig bei Verwendung einer
11 - 34 Kassette abgeraten .


----------



## T8Force (26. Juli 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> @T8Force , hab mir die Fotos in Deinem Album angeschaut .
> Das  Schaltwerk hat 100%ig einen langen Käfig .
> 
> Mein Radhändler hat mir von einem "mittleren" Käfig bei Verwendung einer
> 11 - 34 Kassette abgeraten .



Dank dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr3vi1 (26. Juli 2008)

@Andi:

Habe mit meinem Supershuttle FR das Problem, bei (nicht zu) steilen Abfahrten Überschlagsgefühle zu bekommen. Deshalb habe ich mal die durch meine Körpergröße von knapp 1,98m bedingte Sattelüberhöhung nachgemessen:

Das Supershuttle in Größe XL mit DA-TA Gabel und 31.8mm Barfly Lenker (30mm Rise) hat in maximaler Downhillposition eine Sattelüberhöhung von mehr als 7cm. Meines Wissens wird für Enduros ein Wert von nicht mehr als 3cm empfohlen, bei Freeridern (was der Downhillposition entsprechen dürfte) sogar 0 cm.

Somit bräuchte ich wohl einen 31.8er Lenker mit min. 7cm-3cm+30mm=70mm Rise, der zur Bionicon Klemmung kompatibel ist.

Gibt es zu dem von Dir erwähnten High-Rise Lenker (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4552358&postcount=73)  schon Neuigkeiten, oder kannst Du mir einen kompatiblen Lenker von einem anderen Hersteller empfehlen ?


Danke!


P.S. Bin ansonsten mit dem Supershuttle sehr zufrieden


----------



## sunabar (26. Juli 2008)

Mal ne blöde Frage: In welche Richtung muß man den silbernen Deckel des Schwingenlagers drehen damit der abgeht ? Die Imbusschraube ist ja kein Problem  aber dieser komischen Deckel sitz bombemfest :-(


----------



## sunabar (27. Juli 2008)

Da es gestern während der Tour es wiedermal anfing zu knacken, habe ich den Hinterbau bis auf das Schwingenlager demontiert und nach Anleitung montiert. Gerade ne Runde gedreht zum testen.
ICH HÄTTE KOTZ**** KÖNNEN. Noch lauter wie gestern !!! 

Also wieder von vorn nur das ich die Schrauben des Verbindungsrohrs nicht so fest angezogen habe wie Bionicon es vorsieht. Und siehe da es ist wieder Ruhe (vorerst ) !

Der Hinterbau ist definitiv zu weich und verzieht sich einfach beim harten antretten viel zu stark was in Verbindung mit dem Verbindungsrohr wahrscheinlich dauerhaft für Spaß sorgen wird


----------



## petzl (27. Juli 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Da es gestern während der Tour es wiedermal anfing zu knacken, habe ich den Hinterbau bis auf das Schwingenlager demontiert und nach Anleitung montiert. Gerade ne Runde gedreht zum testen.
> ICH HÄTTE KOTZ**** KÖNNEN. Noch lauter wie gestern !!!
> 
> Also wieder von vorn nur das ich die Schrauben des Verbindungsrohrs nicht so fest angezogen habe wie Bionicon es vorsieht. Und siehe da es ist wieder Ruhe (vorerst ) !
> ...



Das geschraubte Verbindungsrohr an der Hinterbauschwinge ist echt ein Schwachpunkt beim SS. Warum schweißt Bionicon das Rohr eigentlich nicht fest? Dann wäre die Hinterbauschwinge aus einem Stück, die Steifigkeit wäre höher und ne "Gefahrenquelle" für Knackgeräusche wäre auch beseitigt.


----------



## sunabar (27. Juli 2008)

Das bleibt wohl ein Geheimnis genauso wie die beknackte Zugführung für das Schaltwerk.
Die werd ich morgen aber noch ändern, so daß der Zug so läuft wie die Bremsleitung.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (27. Juli 2008)

zum Thema Zugführung: Ich habe den Schaltzug DURCH die Schwinge gelegt, sodass dieser nirgends am Rahmen mehr schleift! Hat super funktioniert und kann ich jedem empfehlen, der bereit ist an seinem SS zwei kleine Löchli zu bohren....
Achja, den Tipp hab ich direkt von Bionicon bekommen!


----------



## sunabar (27. Juli 2008)

Kannst du mal nen Photo davon einstellen ? Wäre echt super.


----------



## 4mate (27. Juli 2008)

Hat er schon ...


----------



## sunabar (27. Juli 2008)

Das habe ich auch schon gesehen 
Ich dachte ehr an ein Bild wo man etwas näher dran ist als 5-6m


----------



## T8Force (27. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich gar nicht dumm...*grübel*

Mal was Anderes. Ich wollte meine Schnellspanner mal tauschen und fragen, ob ich das einfach machen kann, oder ob ich auf etwas bestimmtes achten muss? Länge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (27. Juli 2008)

Die Idee ist echt nicht schlecht. Allerdings seh ich da noch Probleme mit der Garantie auch wenn jemand am Telefon zugestimmt hat.

Ich versuch erstmal mit Leitunghaltern auf der unteren Ketten Strebe bevor ich Löcher bohre.

Zum Schnellspanner: Da gibts nicht zu beachten. Einfach nen Hope kaufen und gut ist ;-)
Bist gerade am tunen ? Schaltwerk, Schnellspanner usw


----------



## T8Force (27. Juli 2008)

Ja, rumbohren hätte ich ein wenig Skrupel vor. Lass mal von deinem Ergebnis hören, dann picke ich mir die Rosine raus. 
Andi kann es uns ja auch schriftlich geben. *lach*

Ja, die hope finde ich auch sehr schick. Gucke mich da mal ein wenig um. Das manche aber 80 für 40g Gewichtsersparnis ausgeben, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
Joa, die Langeweile...ne...habe jetzt Umwerfer, Trigger und jetzt soll noch der Schnellspanner kommen...Die Zugstufenkartusche liegt auch schon hier...aber das kommt alles langsam nach und nach...der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## sunabar (27. Juli 2008)

Bei den Schnellspannern würde ich nicht aufs Gewicht achten. Die müssen nur gut klemmen.


----------



## T8Force (27. Juli 2008)

Mein Reden. Ich stelle mir gerade die hope in Gold an meinem bike vor. Finde ich irgendwie cool.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (27. Juli 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon gesehen
> Ich dachte ehr an ein Bild wo man etwas näher dran ist als 5-6m



hoffe das reicht











was die Garantie betrifft, hatte ich anfangs auch meine Bedenken. Nachdem die Schleiferei der Zufhülle am Rahmen mir aber sowas von auf die Nerven ging hab ichs einfach getan! War der Vorschlag von einen der Konstrukteuren bei Bionicon.
Bionicon hatte diese Art von Zugverlegung auch schon an nem Bike zu Testzwecken.
Des weiteren ist in dem Bereich, wo ich gebohrt habe eine realtive große Wandstärke vorhanden, ich nehm an dass es gute 2mm sind. Das minimale Loch ist deswegen meines Herachtens völlig problemlos


----------



## scheibenrost (27. Juli 2008)

Sehr edel. Absolut.
Auf jeden Fall besser, als die aktuelle Verlegung an meinem SS.
Drei Tage sehr harte Gangart haben nun den Lack bis aufs Metall geschliffen. Ich bin begeistert :-(


----------



## T8Force (27. Juli 2008)

Könnteste mal putzen! 

Ne, also das mit den Zügen ist echt großer Mist. Habe Gott seit Dank erstmal alles mit Folie beklebt, wo die Streben lang gehen...


----------



## Skwal (28. Juli 2008)

SuperS-Rider schrieb:


> War der Vorschlag von einen der Konstrukteuren bei Bionicon.
> Bionicon hatte diese Art von Zugverlegung auch schon an nem Bike zu Testzwecken.
> Des weiteren ist in dem Bereich, wo ich gebohrt habe eine realtive große Wandstärke vorhanden, ich nehm an dass es gute 2mm sind. Das minimale Loch ist deswegen meines Herachtens völlig problemlos




So ist der Zug bei meinem SS schon bei Auslieferung (Juni08) verlegt gewesen!


----------



## SuperS-Rider (28. Juli 2008)

das ist schön zu hören, dass Bionicon das ganze nun serienmäßig macht! Großes Lob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperS-Rider (28. Juli 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Könnteste mal putzen!



das hab ich heut erst geputzt


----------



## T8Force (28. Juli 2008)

Skwal schrieb:


> So ist der Zug bei meinem SS schon bei Auslieferung (Juni08) verlegt gewesen!



Ui, cool. Dann kann man das bestimmt von den Jungs nacharbeiten lassen.


----------



## sunabar (28. Juli 2008)

Erst einmal danke für die Bilder !!
Die Verlegung klappt leider nur bei den Shadow und SRAM Schaltwerken :-(
Bei mir wird dann der Bogen vor dem Schaltwerk zu eng.

Hab gerade selber "gebastelt" und hab die Schalthülle einfach unter den Kettenstrebenschutz durchgeschoben. An der Schwinge läuft der Zug in dem unteren schmalen Bereich, daß er nicht eingeklemmt wird.

Der Effekt ist der Hammer! Das Runterschalten ist x-fach leichter geworden.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (28. Juli 2008)

Bitteschön für die Bilder
Richtig, diese Art der Verlegung geht durchaus nur mit oben genannten Schaltwerken! Würd mich ja interessieren wie das Bionicon gelöst hat. Sollten ja eigentlich beim Framekit alle Schaltwerke passen, oder!? Vielleicht könnte Skwal da n kleines Bildchen zeigen, es sei denn es ist so ziemlich identisch in der Serie.
Fand den Effekt des leichteren Schaltens auch sehr angenehm!
Die Lösung mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz ist natürlich auch bombe, zumal man nicht Hand anlegen muss an dem schönen Stück


----------



## T8Force (28. Juli 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Erst einmal danke für die Bilder !!
> Die Verlegung klappt leider nur bei den Shadow und SRAM Schaltwerken :-(
> Bei mir wird dann der Bogen vor dem Schaltwerk zu eng.
> 
> ...



Haste da auch mal ein Bild von?


----------



## sunabar (28. Juli 2008)

Bitte schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (28. Juli 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht und vor allem nicht endgültig...muss mich wohl entscheiden...

....musst dein bike aber auch mal wieder putzen, Robert! 
(hab nur die große Klappe, weil ich meins gestern auseinandergebaut und 2 Stunden geputzt habe)

War gerade bei meinem Händler und habe das bike mit der Wunschliste abgegeben...hat er erstmal was zu tun...und das Beste...er hat hope Schnellspanner da! Jetzt muss ich mich schnell entscheiden....


----------



## sunabar (28. Juli 2008)

Vor allem war es ne billige Lösung: GRATIS !!!!!! (hab Zug und Hülle geschnorrt ;-) )Du mußt mal fahren damit es dreckig wird ;-)


----------



## T8Force (28. Juli 2008)

Raff ich jetzt was nicht? Wozu hast du Zug und Hülle benötigt? Ich denke du hast das nur neu verlegt?



> Du mußt mal fahren damit es dreckig wird ;-)



Mach ich, habe jetzt Semesterferien und war das ganze WE on tour...aber ich gehöre zu denen die ihr bike nach jeder tour sauber machen...schlechte Angewohnheit...


----------



## sunabar (29. Juli 2008)

Die Außenhülle ist vom letzten Zuganschlag durchgehend, da soll es Händler geben die dafür Geld wollen.

Schön das du frei hast !!!!!! Ich muß fürs Staatsexamen lernen :-(


----------



## Skwal (31. Juli 2008)

SuperS-Rider schrieb:


> Bitteschön für die Bilder
> Richtig, diese Art der Verlegung geht durchaus nur mit oben genannten Schaltwerken! Würd mich ja interessieren wie das Bionicon gelöst hat. Sollten ja eigentlich beim Framekit alle Schaltwerke passen, oder!? Vielleicht könnte Skwal da n kleines Bildchen zeigen, es sei denn es ist so ziemlich identisch in der Serie.
> Sieht exakt so aus wie auf deinem Bild.
> Fand den Effekt des leichteren Schaltens auch sehr angenehm!
> Die Lösung mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz ist natürlich auch bombe, zumal man nicht Hand anlegen muss an dem schönen Stück


----------



## sunabar (4. August 2008)

Hier nen netter Artikel über die neue Saint mit nachgewogenen Gewichten.

http://www.sicklines.com/2008/06/26/preview-2009-shimano-saint/

Hab mir die neue Saint-Bremse bestellt, da mir die Hope mittlerweile nicht mehr reicht. Werd wenn sie da ist poste ich mal was das Teil taugt.


----------



## T8Force (4. August 2008)

Schöne Sache, aber die Optik mag ich nicht. Kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du die Hope abgibst. 

Ich habe am Samstag mein bike von der Inspek abgeholt und bin von der Zugstufe total begeistert. War für mich eine sinnvolle Investition. Matchmaker sind jetzt verbaut und passen Top.


----------



## Totoxl (4. August 2008)

@Sunabar

Ich hoffe du warst so clever und hast Folie unter deinem Kettenstrebenschutz geklebt,
ansonsten kannst du dich schon von deinem Lack verabschieden. Der Zug scheuert so durch die Bewegung beim einfedern pemanent an deinem Rahmen.


----------



## sunabar (4. August 2008)

Ich weiß, ich weiß schreib ich doch immer bei jedem neuen SS Fahrer ;-) 
Rad is eh z.Z. bei Bionicon. Hab die Schrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme gekillt und die müssen jetzt ausgebohrt werden :-( aber da können sie mal zeigen was sie können


----------



## FRbiker (4. August 2008)

Oh sunabar... du musst dein Bionicon wie deine Frau behandel.. immer schön drauf rumreiten und dann zärtlich fegen und nichts kaputt machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (5. August 2008)

Manche brauchens halt härter und dann geht schon mal was zu bruch ;-)


----------



## milchkoenig (5. August 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Hab mir die neue Saint-Bremse bestellt, da mir die Hope mittlerweile nicht mehr reicht. Werd wenn sie da ist poste ich mal was das Teil taugt.



Ich hab mir auch ne "härtere" Bremse bestellt.
Aber ich bleibe bei Hope und hab mir ne Moto V2 bestellt, mit der innen belüfteten Scheibe


----------



## sunabar (5. August 2008)

Hatte ich auch drüber nachgedacht aber mir ist zum einem der Bremshebel zu groß bei dem Syntace-Lenker und zum anderen gefällt mir das silber nicht so gut.
Aber die Bremse an sich ist bestimmt der Hammer.
Ich hoff ja noch darauf das Hope seine Teile entweder wieder in schwarz oder wenigstens in der Teamfarbe rausbringt.

Poste mal nen Bild wenn du die Bremse hast. Die kommt optisch bestimmt ziemlich fett rüber


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. August 2008)

milchkoenig schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch ne "härtere" Bremse bestellt.
> Aber ich bleibe bei Hope und hab mir ne Moto V2 bestellt, mit der innen belüfteten Scheibe



Das wäre auch meine Wunschbremse für mein Edison für nächstes Jahr. Mit meinem Kampfgewicht von 115kg bringe ich selbst die K18 mit 200er Scheiben zum "glühen". Aber 2 neue Bremsen mit den innenbelüfteten Scheiben kosten halt schon ein paar Euro.


----------



## FRbiker (5. August 2008)

milchkoenig schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch ne "härtere" Bremse bestellt.
> Aber ich bleibe bei Hope und hab mir ne Moto V2 bestellt, mit der innen belüfteten Scheibe



Neid.. genau auf die bin ich auch scharf.. die würde optisch viel besser an meinem Ironwood aussehen


----------



## T8Force (7. August 2008)

So, ich habe mein bike aus der Inspektion zurück und habe neue trigger dran, doch irgendwie ist mir die Schaltwerkstellung fremd.

Aufruf an alle Supershuttlefahrer! Ist das normal, oder hat mein Händler da Mist gebaut?


















Also ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es vorher so ausgesehen hat. Auf den beiden großen Ritzeln, hat es mich gesten sogar vom bike geworfen, weil die Kette von ein auf die andere Sekunde blockiert hat. Bin gerade ziemlich sauer! 
Das letzte Bild zeigt großes Ritzel vorne und zweit Größtes hinten. Das 2. Bild zeigt Mitte/Mitte.


----------



## sunabar (7. August 2008)

Ist heute nicht Pasta-Party angesagt ?

1. Man fährt nicht vorne groß hinten groß !
2. Schaltet es sich sonst normal ?
3. Dein Händler hat wahrscheinlich den Abstand zwischen dem oberen Leitröllchen des Schaltwerks und der Ritzel verstellt . Dann kann können die sich bei dem extremen Kettenschräglauf schon mal treffen.

4. Nach Anleitung quasi Reset der Schaltwerkseinstellung und selber machen.


----------



## T8Force (7. August 2008)

Pasta-Party? Wo, ich bin dabei. 

Das mit den 2 Großen weiß ich. War aber definitiv vorher nicht der Fall. Guck dir aber bitte nochmal das letzte Bild an. Ist das dein Ernst? Das kann doch unmöglich so gedacht sein. 

Sonst schaltet sich alles normal, aber das stört mich schon ein wenig. 

Berühren tut sich da nix. Wenn ich auf die 2 Großen gehe, ist nur einfach die Kette zu kurz.


----------



## sunabar (7. August 2008)

Ich dachte du fährst bei den 24h von Duisburg mit, ist das nicht morgen ? 
Das mit dem Schaltwerk sieht bei mir auch so aus wenn ich auf den großen Ritzeln fahre.
Würde ja gern nen Bild machen aber meins macht gerade Urlaub in Gmund :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (7. August 2008)

Hab schon von gehört. Echt Pech. Das sieht bei dir auch so aus? Ich versteh gar nichts mehr. Fakt ist aber definitiv, dass ich vorher auf die beiden großen schalten konnte.

Oh man, das mir Duisburg ist ne lange Geschichte. Fahre ja im 4rer...eine Schlüsselbeinbruch ein Anderer Mittelfußbruch....man man....


----------



## petzl (7. August 2008)

Hat Dein Händler irgendwas mit der Kette gemacht? Irgendwie schaut das so aus, als wäre die Kette zuviel gekürzt worden.


----------



## sunabar (7. August 2008)

Das hast du nicht geschrieben das du hinten nicht auf das große kommst. 
Das soll nicht so sein.
Stell sie am besten selber nochmal ganz von vorne ein.
Sprich: Einstellschraube am Schalthebel fast komplett eindrehen; wenn es geht Kette ab und null Spannung auf dem Schaltkabel um das Schaltwerk auf das kleinste Ritzel einzustellen (Schaltwerksbegrenzung). 
Dann wieder Kette drauf, Schaltzug mit der Hand spannen und wieder anklemmen.
Vorne aufs mittlere Kettenblatt und Feinjustage am Schalthebel.
Und zum Schluß aufs größte Ritzel hinten und den Schaltwerkbegrenzung Richtung Speichen einstellen sowie Abstand Ritzel-Schaltrolle 
FERTIG !!!! 

Schade mit Duisburg, tut mir Leid. Ich wäre auch gerne mitgefahren.


----------



## T8Force (7. August 2008)

Ich habe auch die Vermutung, dass er sie gekürzt hat. Nur habe ich keinen Plan warum. Ich werden ihn morgen mal kontaktieren und fragen.

Danke Robert, für die Anleitung. Mal sehen, wenn er sie nicht gekürzt hat, mach ich es selber.

Nächstes Jahr, bin ich aber dabei. Du dann auch?


----------



## sunabar (8. August 2008)

Wenn alles so klappt wie bereits geplant wohne ich ab Anfang nächsten Jahres in Koblenz und dann bin ich relativ sicher dabei 

Hast du denn noch etwas wechseln lassen außer den Shiftern (neue Kassette) ? 
Ich verstehe sonst nicht warum der die Kette gekürzt haben soll.

Würd aber bestätigen was ich von Händlern im allgemeinen halte. Die können allesamt nicht mehr gescheit schrauben. Ich kenne keinen Händler der ne Schaltung so 100% einstellt wie ich das gerne hätte ( das dauert nämlich etwas länger ). Oder die Sprüche wie: Das ist halt so ( gerade bei klingelnen Bremsscheiben etc. ).

Am besten kauft man sich nen Montageständer, nen guten Bit-Kasten und alles Rund um den Antrieb und schraubt selber. Und wenn man das nach Anleitung des Herstellers macht, ist es billiger, schneller und besser gemacht.


----------



## milchkoenig (8. August 2008)

Ich würde sagen die Kette ist jetzt zu kurz.
Wenn alles Richtig ist dann müßte die Schaltwerksröllchen bei Vorne groß Hinten klein genau Senkrecht übereinander stehn.
Ich kürze meine Kette immer so das Groß/Groß gerade noch geht, dann kann auch nix passieren wenn man sich mal verschaltet, bei einem Großen Schaltwerkskäfig spannt es dann auch noch bei Klein/klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milchkoenig (8. August 2008)

An alle die eine XTR Kurbel an ihrem Supersuttle fahren.

Wie ist bei euch das Lager montiert?
Wie viele Spacer sind montiert, wie sind sie auf rechts und links aufgeteilt?

Ich hatte Gestern Knarzgeräusche an der Kurbel und als ich dann alles auseinander gebaut habe ist mir aufgefallen das 1 Spacer links und 2 rechts verbaut waren. 
Muß das so sein? 
Oder geht auch 3 Spacer rechts?
Zuletzt scheiterte der Versuch ein paar BigBetty´s zu verbauen daran das mir die Kette im kleinsten Gang am Reifen scheuerte. Wenn ich die Kurbel jetzt einen Spacer weiter nach rechts setzte müßte das gehn.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## sunabar (8. August 2008)

Ja muß so sein. Wenn du drei nach rechts machst kann es sein das die linke Kurbel an der Schwinge schleift.


----------



## T8Force (8. August 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Wenn alles so klappt wie bereits geplant wohne ich ab Anfang nächsten Jahres in Koblenz und dann bin ich relativ sicher dabei
> 
> Hast du denn noch etwas wechseln lassen außer den Shiftern (neue Kassette) ?
> Ich verstehe sonst nicht warum der die Kette gekürzt haben soll.
> ...



Ist zwar immer noch nicht um die Ecke, aber schon näher. 

Ja, ich habe noch einen neuen Umwerfer bekommen und die Zugstufenkartusche. Zusätzlich hat er die erste Inspektion bei mir gemacht. Jetzt wollte ich den gerade anrufen, da ist der schon ins WE. *nerv*

Ja, wahrscheinlich haste Recht. Wollte mir das sowieso mal aneignen.


----------



## sunabar (8. August 2008)

Koblenz-Duisburg ist doch keine Distanz 

Wenn du keine SRAM mit Kettenschloss hast, hat er bestimmt die Kette gekürzt beim montieren des Umwerfers.

Nen Montageständer erhöht echt die Lebensqualität !! Man muß nicht mehr auf dem Boden rumkriechen


----------



## T8Force (8. August 2008)

Ist reine Definitionssache. 

Ja, einen Montageständer suche ich auch gerade, aber ich wollte kein Vermögen ausgeben. Weiß noch net Welchen...


----------



## 4mate (8. August 2008)

Lidl 19,99  

http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_47922.htm?detail=extensive


----------



## T8Force (8. August 2008)

Hast du den? Dachte eher an sowas link


----------



## sunabar (8. August 2008)

Der von Nope sieht echt gut aus für das Geld.
Den Lidl-Ständer lassen wir mal unter Scherz laufen 

Ich hab einen von Kettler: sehr stabil aber leider nicht klappbar


----------



## 4mate (8. August 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Hast du den? Dachte eher an sowas link


Nein . 
Wurde heute in dem Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5013215#post5013215 (Post 11 und 16) beurteilt .

Der Nope sieht gut aus , wahrscheinlich gibts für den Preis keinen besseren .


----------



## sunabar (8. August 2008)

Der ist zum Rad putzen nicht vielleicht nicht schlecht aber zum schrauben ? 
Sieht nicht besonders stabil aus(Klemmung und nur bis 20kg), ist nicht höhenverstellbar und auch nicht schwenkbar. 
Wie heißt es so schön : Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milchkoenig (8. August 2008)

Hab einen von Point der fast so ausschaut wie der Nope und ich möchte ihn keines Falls mehr missen, hat auch 69 Euro gekostet.


----------



## T8Force (8. August 2008)

Dann hole ich einfach den von Nope. Der von Lidl überzeugt mich nicht wirklich und ich habe eigentlich die gleiche Erfahrung wie sunbar gemacht.

Werde, wenn ich den habe einfach mal ein Urteil darüber schreiben.


----------



## John Oswald (9. August 2008)

Der von lidl ist wohl eher was für alleinunterhalter.
ein japanisches plastik-klavier hält er vielleicht gerade eben aus, aber ein bike würde ich der schwinligen konstruktion nicht anvertrauen...

wenn du den ständer nicht viel rumtragen willst. tuts auch dieser
http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/17_38000003.htm
steht bombenfest und klemmt prima. hat halt keine klappbeine, ist schwer und muss zum transportieren demontiert werden. aber für feste standplätzen ist der einwandfrei


----------



## John Oswald (9. August 2008)

und richtig geil ist der hier...

http://www.topeak.de/products/stand_001.html


----------



## T8Force (9. August 2008)

John Oswald schrieb:


> und richtig geil ist der hier...
> 
> http://www.topeak.de/products/stand_001.html



Und richtig teuer!


----------



## T8Force (11. August 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Ist zwar immer noch nicht um die Ecke, aber schon näher.
> 
> Ja, ich habe noch einen neuen Umwerfer bekommen und die Zugstufenkartusche. Zusätzlich hat er die erste Inspektion bei mir gemacht. Jetzt wollte ich den gerade anrufen, da ist der schon ins WE. *nerv*
> 
> Ja, wahrscheinlich haste Recht. Wollte mir das sowieso mal aneignen.


 
Habe heute mit meinem Händler gesprochen. Er meint, dass er nichts gekürzt oder verstellt hat. Tja, was soll man jetzt glauben.

Er meinte auch, dass meine Beschreibung normal klingt...naja, ich weiß net...


----------



## hamsteralex (11. August 2008)

So...Jungs...ich verabschiede mich aus diesem Thread! Ich hab mein SS letztes Wochenende vertickt und mir von dem Geld ein Golden Willow geholt. Das SS ist zwar ein tolles Bike...aber für das was ich fahre und für meine Haustrails...wars einfach ein paar Nummern zu heftig! Naja...immerhin bleibe ich Bionicon treu!!!


----------



## hamsteralex (11. August 2008)

Ach ja...das war mal meines...


----------



## Maxwie (13. August 2008)

Hi,

ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein ss 2 holen soll. Habe einen Händler direkt vor der Tür was schon ziemlich praktisch wäre. Ich hab allerdings bedenken mit der Gabel da das rad ja nur mit der bionicon Gabel "funktioniert". Seid ihr mit der Gabelperformance zufrieden?  Die selbe frage stellt sich auch zum Dämpfer ,Arbeitet deiser auch vernünftig?Soweit ich das herauslese seid ihr alle sehr zufriedene Bionicon fahrer. Wenn das System funktioniert und nicht zu anfällig ist würde ich mich gerne auch einreihen. Bin nämlich von den Bikes sehr begeistert wenn sie wirklich so funktionieren wie sie angepriesen werden.

Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (13. August 2008)

Solange du immer mal wieder ein paar Tropfen Öl hinter die Dichtungen gibst funktioniert alles super. Und die Gabel könnte sogar nen Affe warten ;-) 
Der Hype der Zeitschriften um die immer komplizierteren Dämpfer und Gabeln ist eh nichts für den normalen Biker. Wer hat schon Lust Stunden lang an 10 verschiedenen Knöpfen zu drehen.
Die Federelemente sind simpel und schnell einzustellen. Sag + Dämpfung einstellen = fertig und mehr Zeit zum biken


----------



## Maxwie (13. August 2008)

jo das stimmt. Gabelsetups werden immer komplizierter. Reicht es denn für den enduro einstatz aus?Arbeitet er Hinterbau denn vernünftig ? Enduro würde mein Einsatz am besten beschreiben denke ich und dafür ist das ss 2 vielleicht ne ganz gute wahl


----------



## sunabar (13. August 2008)

Für mein Empfinden arbeiten Gabel und Dämpfer genauso wie sie sollen -unauffällig. Man kann halt richtig schön das Gas stehen lassen.
Im Wiegetritt den Bergrauf rasen geht halt nicht dafür ist das SS aber auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Maxwie (13. August 2008)

ne hauptsache bergauf kommen Zeiten sind mir da egal. Bergabperformance ist viel wichtiger. Deswegen finde ich das Ansprechverhalten sehr wichtig. Möchte schon einSetup errreichen welches die unebenheiten schön "wegbügelt"


----------



## chaini (13. August 2008)

bergauf kommts auf die waden an ^^

bergab solltest es selbst ma ausprobieren. dazu kann dir dein nächster bionicon händler n testbike organisieren, mit dem du mal ein, zwei tage, evtl sogar n wochenende durch die gegend ballern kannst.

besser kannst nicht rausfinden, ob dir das bike was taugt

edit: und @ t8force: jup, ich glaub ich hätte mir wohl kein besseres bike für mich kaufen können.


----------



## Maxwie (13. August 2008)

also bergauf auf Zeit mach ich gar nicht. Die hauptsache ist das man hochkommt und das ist mitm ss denk ich mal ganz gut möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (13. August 2008)

MEIN SUPERSHUTTLE IST WIERDER ZURÜCK AUS SEINEM URLAUB AM TEGERNSEE  

Die Jungs waren echt schnell, am letzten Montag geschickt und heute war es schon wieder zurück 

Zur Feier des Tages werden die Dt 4.2 gegen schwarze Spank getauscht und so die DHL will kommen morgen noch die neuen Saint Bremsen.


----------



## AHFiffi (13. August 2008)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein ss 2 holen soll. Habe einen Händler direkt vor der Tür was schon ziemlich praktisch wäre. Ich hab allerdings bedenken mit der Gabel da das rad ja nur mit der bionicon Gabel "funktioniert". Seid ihr mit der Gabelperformance zufrieden?  Die selbe frage stellt sich auch zum Dämpfer ,Arbeitet deiser auch vernünftig?Soweit ich das herauslese seid ihr alle sehr zufriedene Bionicon fahrer. Wenn das System funktioniert und nicht zu anfällig ist würde ich mich gerne auch einreihen. Bin nämlich von den Bikes sehr begeistert wenn sie wirklich so funktionieren wie sie angepriesen werden.
> 
> Gruß Max


Hi Max
Die Entscheidung zum SS musst du in Endeffekt selbst treffen, wir können dir nur unsers Erfahrungen und Tipps weitergeben. Wirst wohl um ne Probefahrt nicht rumkommen.
Fahr auch hauptsächlich Enduro- Touren und bin recht zufrieden in punkto Handling u Verstellmöglichkeiten mit dem Bike. Allerdings hat das SS einen sehr stark flexenden Hinterbau was zum Teil sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Hab mir sogar die Schraubachse von meinem DeeTracks HR wieder eingebaut, ist aber auch nicht wesentlich besser geworden. Die Probleme kommen dann,wenn man große Bremsscheiben einsetzen will, event. sogar noch nen Mehrkolbenbremssattel ala Code oder so. Kann man ja hier im Forum schön mitverfolgen. 
Die Double-Agent und der Dämpfer(hab PVA) arbeiten sehr zuverlässig und das Ansprechverhalten ist bei ein wenig Wartung sehr gut.
Als Tipp würd ich dir gleich von Anfang an zur TA Gabel raten, weil erstens wesentlich steifer als die kleine und zweitens mehr Federweg, denn der effektiv nutzbare Federweg bei der normalen Gabel liegt nur bei ca 130- 135mm. Ich hab zwar auch schon mal 145mm "geschafft` aber das wahr`n recht böser Stunt.
Setup vom System ist supereasy durchzuführen, alle sonstigen Arbeiten mach ich auch selbst(oder nach Anleitung aus dem Forum)
Also tus testen und lass mal deine Meinung hören.
LG Thomas


----------



## Maxwie (13. August 2008)

Hi Thomas,

erst mal danke für deine ausführliche Hilfestellung. Die Testfahrt werde ich auf jeden Fall machen und danach berichten. Mit dem Flexenden Hinterbau muss man halt schauen in wie fern es stört. Kein Bike hat keine Nachteile.
Bis dahin schonmal vielen dank für die schnelle und sehr kompetente Hilfe.

Grüße Max


----------



## BOSTAD (15. August 2008)

Hi SS-Freunde

habe eben das SS zu einer Probefahrt bekommen und nachdem was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, konnte ich es kaum erwarten das Teil unterm Hintern zu haben. Zwar bin ich BIS JETZT nur durch die Stadt gefahren und die ein oder anderen 30 Stufen, aber das Bike ist ja der KNALLER, Dämpfer schlucken fast alles weg.
Bin eigentlich nicht so Materialverwöhnt, aber hatte doch schon das ein oder andere Testbike zu Verfügung und muss wirklich sagen, mit so nem FUN hätte ich nicht gerechnet.
Werde es am Sonntag dann auch direkt mal den Feldberg im Taunus hochprügeln, um zu sehen, wie es sich Bergauf schlägt. Hoffe nur, dass ich nicht viel langsamer als bisher sein werde, sonst fährt bald nur noch meine kleine Schwester mit mir Fahrrad. 
Das einzige mich stört sind die Kabelläufe. Das Bike frisst sich quasi selbst auf. Mein Testbike hat schon richtig "aufgeschrubbte Knie". Ist da evtl. Besserung in Sicht nach der eurobike vielleicht?

Welche Version würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich in Zukunft nicht nur mit meiner Schwester fahren will 
Ist da vielleicht das Edison Sinnvoller?


----------



## BOSTAD (17. August 2008)

Also ums hochkommen mache ich mir nun keine Sorgen mehr, bin damit Passagen hochgefahren, nein Entschuldigung ich sollte besser sagen geklettert, die ich vorher nicht mit einem Hardtail geschafft habe. Schnell, einfach und komfortabel... Absoluter Wahnsinn. 
Nur ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei einer ruffen Abfahrt sich die Geometrie von selbst verstellt hat!? Aber nur einmal dann gings wieder wie vorgesehen, passiert das öfter?

Jetzt muss ich mich noch bezgl. der Ausstattung schlau machen, was Sinnvoll ist und was nicht.


----------



## T8Force (17. August 2008)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Nur ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei einer ruffen Abfahrt sich die Geometrie von selbst verstellt hat!? Aber nur einmal dann gings wieder wie vorgesehen, passiert das öfter?



Ne, also ich hatte soetwas noch nie.


----------



## sunabar (17. August 2008)

Ich auch nicht.


----------



## chaini (17. August 2008)

is mir mal beim treppen runterfahrn passiert. da hing allerdings der fullface überm lenker und hat draufgedrückt. das kam net so toll. ^^
ohne knopf isses aber noch nie vorgekommen


----------



## catalyst (2. September 2008)

Moin!
Um nochmal das Thema mit der Bremse aufzugreifen: Habe jetzt in drei Tagen Allgäu meine K24 mehrfach abrauchen lassen - mit erheblichem Bremskraftverlust versteht sich. Mein Kampfgewicht (startklar) liegt bei ca. 95kg. Für gewöhnlich fahre ich mehr "flowige" Trails und weniger dauerhaft steil bergab (wie in diesem Fall) - kommt aber natürlich auch vor. Wie auch immer, neben diesem kurzfristig schweißtreibenden Effekt hab ich auch ein regelmäßiges "klingel" und schleifen an der Formula (da gibt´s ja auch einige threads). Deshalb soll die Bremse jetzt einer anderen weichen.
Denke da an Hope Mono M4 oder Moto M6, wobei die M6 nur mit 203er Scheibe für´s VR kommt und das ja von Bionicon nicht freigegeben ist. Tolle Optik, eher selten und gute Tests.

Um jetzt auf den Punkt zu kommen: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer der Bremsen, im Idealfall am SS? Und wie sieht´s aus mit 200er Scheiben an der DoubleAgent? Probleme?!

By the way: Wollte meine DoubleAgent auf Steckachse umrüsten. Lt. Bionicon geht das nur durch Austausch der kompletten Gabel (ca. 800,-). Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Bringt´s das??
Alternativ wäre ja evtl. auch eine X-Fusion Delta 8 TA möglich. Aber das wäre für´s SS wohl zu grob  (wenn man doch nur den Federweg verkürzen könnte ....)


----------



## sunabar (2. September 2008)

Die 200 mm Scheiben kann wohl fahren ist aber "offiziell" nicht erlaubt.

Wenn du dich für die Hope M6 oder Hope Moto entscheidest, würde ich noch ein paar Monate warten dann kommt der neue Bremshebel raus. der baut wesentlich schmäler und hat mehrere Einstellmöglichkeiten ( siehe Hope-Unterforum).

So Gott will liefert bike-components nach 4 Wochen endlich meine 2009 Saint werde dann mal berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scheibenrost (2. September 2008)

Hallo,

zur Integration ins SS kann ich wenig sagen, da ich dort die neue XT fahre.
Ich habe aber die Moto an einem anderen Rad und das Teil ist einfach nur super.
Hope's Moto ist in der Liga der Spitzenbremsen wohl noch immer ganz vorne. Selbst wenn man sich mal die One zur Brust nimmt, dann ist Hope noch immer weit vorne.

Der K24 kann ich nichts abgewinnen. Ich habe jene schon bei anderen Freunden gesehen und gefühlt. Und ich wiege kampfbereit gerade mal um die 65kg. Ich war damit sehr unzufrieden und frage mich durchaus, ob dieses Geldsparen seitens Bionicon an einem SS wirklich sinnvoll ist.

Anyway, die Moto kann ich nur empfehlen. Eine absolut saubere Verarbeitung, edles Design, sehr gute und absolute stabile Bremskraft. Insbesondere in Verbindung mit Stahlflexleitungen


----------



## catalyst (2. September 2008)

Jau, finde auch das die Oro ein wenig "zu klein" für´s SS ausfällt. Auch optisch (und das Auge isst ja bekanntlich mit)
Hope kommt mir auch nur mit Stahlflex und schwimmender Scheibe an´s Bike. Vermutlich auch mit 203mm vorne und 180mm hinten. 
Den passende LR Satz gibt´s dann noch als Extra. Entweder Hope, RB oder Mavic - wobei Hope & und Hope wohl am besten passt. Und Mavic fährt ja jeder - smile. 
Wie gesagt, das Auge isst mit ....

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Info.


----------



## milchkoenig (2. September 2008)

Hi,
ich fahre jetzt seit ein paar Wochen Hope Moto V2 am Supershuttle.
Die Bremse hat echt richtig Power!
Sie ist etwas schwer und Quietscht ab und an aber an sonsten bin ich gerade zu überwältigt von Leistung, Dosierbarkeit und dem knackigen Druckpunkt!
Eine echte 1 Finger Bremse ich will nix anderes mehr!


----------



## elbaner (2. September 2008)

Habe die Formula Oro The One am SS 0. Am Anfang gab es Probleme, weil mein Händler meinte, die Bremse sei nix (Bremshebel zu nahe am Lenker, kein gescheiter Druckpunkt). Mittlerweile ist auch er davon überzeugt. Die Bremse ist ein echter Knaller. Bissig, griffig und manchmal gar ne Spur zu aggressiv. Bei längeren Abfahrten baut die one den Druck noch auf, das heißt der Weg den der Bremshebel zurücklegen muss um Bremswirkung zu erzeugen wird kürzer. In puncto Standfestigkeit hat sie keine Nachteile. Die Optik ist für mich einfach nur klasse. Also nix anderes als The One für ein Rad dieses Kalibers.

Aber noch was anderes: Meine Gabel hat mittlerweile nen kleinen "Macken". Steil bergauf, Gabel absenken, wunderbar denk ich - doch dann: die Gabel macht sich selbständig und taucht wieder auf den vollen Federweg aus. Aber nicht immer. Nur dann und wann. Hab ich nen Fehler eingebaut beim setup oder ist der Fehler bekannt?

Ja, und dann war ich noch die letzte Woche am Tegernsee. Die Adresse von Bionicon hatte ich nicht mit, wolte aber hin. Mein Vermieter aus Tegernsee kannte Bionicon nicht, obwohl er selber biker und Postzusteller ist. An den Tankstellen in Rottach Egern kannte man Bionicon auch nicht und den herbeigezogenen Einheimischen war auch nicht bekannt, dass am See eine solche Schmiede beheimatet sein soll. Ein Tourist konnte mir dann weiter helfen. Wenn man euch am See nicht kennt, da habt ihr Jungs/Mädels von Bionicon wohl was versäumt - oder nicht???


----------



## FRbiker (2. September 2008)

muss Lachen...


----------



## scheibenrost (2. September 2008)

Das ist echt arg.


----------



## FRbiker (2. September 2008)

Ich hab da sowas gehört.. das es das SS 2009 in verschieden Farben geben soll.. wenn ja welchen??


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (3. September 2008)

elbaner schrieb:


> Aber noch was anderes: Meine Gabel hat mittlerweile nen kleinen "Macken". Steil bergauf, Gabel absenken, wunderbar denk ich - doch dann: die Gabel macht sich selbständig und taucht wieder auf den vollen Federweg aus. Aber nicht immer. Nur dann und wann. Hab ich nen Fehler eingebaut beim setup oder ist der Fehler bekannt?



Offiziell seitens Bionicon oder Bionicon-Händler (oder der Bionicon-Vertretung in der Schweiz) ist diesbezüglich überhaupt nichts bekannt. Ich hatte letzte Woche auch dieses Problem. Während einer Tour ist mir das 3x passiert. Wie wenn jemand plötzlich den Knopf gedrückt hätte, also kein schleichender Übergang von Up- auf Downhill, sondern ein plötzlicher. Ich bin seit dem wieder ein paar Touren gefahren, aber es ist mir nicht wieder passiert. Man gab mir den Rat, den Drucktest zu machen (keine Auffälligkeiten) und die Luft mal komplett abzulassen und die Gabel neu zu befüllen. Komisch Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich zum ersten Mal im Bionicon-Forum von diesem Problem gelesen. Ich weiss aber nicht mehr, welcher Thread es war.


----------



## Felspirat (4. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Bionicon-Jünger!

ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir ein Supershuttle 2 oder Edison 2 bei meinem lokalen Händler hole. Ich hab schon eine kleine Testfahrt auf Asphalt gemacht und auch schon fleißig die Beiträge im Forum studiert.
So langsam glaube ich, dass das Edison für mich nicht in Frage kommt.
Zu dieser Erkenntnis bin ich deshalb gekommen, weil ich eine Steckachse haben möchte und die gibt es ja nur bei der Double Agent TA mit 170mm Federweg. Da ich ziemlich leicht bin (74 kg) würden es die 150 mm der DA vermutlich tun, ich möchte mir aber nach dem Kauf die Möglichkeit offenhalten noch auf 200er Bremsscheiben aufzurüsten und das ist ja bei Bionicon nur mit Steckachse erlaubt.
Meine Fragen nochmals aufgelistet:
1. Keine Steckachse beim Edison?
2. Wie wirkt sich die 170 mm beim Supershuttle auf die Geometrie aus bzw. kann man vielleicht den Hinterbau anpassen?
3. 200er Bremsscheiben nur mit Steckachse zulässig?

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr mir ein wenig weiterhelfen könntet. Leider kann ich das Supershuttle nicht im Gelände testen, da mein Händler die Testbikes schon verkauft hat.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scheibenrost (4. September 2008)

Aloha Heiko,

also wenn 74kg leicht sind, was sind dann meine 60kg? 

Ich fahre an meinem SS die Shimano XT. Vorne in 200er Ausführung.
Ohne Steckachse. Und das auf der 150mm DA.
Kein Plan, ob Bionicon das erlaubt oder nicht. Ich habe mir das Rad genauso mit meinem Händler aufgebaut. Und da gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das so auch passt.

Anfangs wollte ich auch die 170mm DA. Kam dann aber auch zu dem Entschluss, dass es bei meinem Gewicht kompletter Quatsch ist.
Mir reicht die 150er ganz dicke.

Für mehr hat man ja dann noch ein Zweitrad


----------



## Felspirat (4. September 2008)

Hallo Scheibenrost,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werd gleich nochmal beim Händler vorbeischauen und ihn Fragen, was er dazu meint.
Zum Thema Zweitbike kann ich nur sagen "fette 80 mm Federweg vorn und 0 mm hinten ".
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (4. September 2008)

Felspirat schrieb:


> 3. 200er Bremsscheiben nur mit Steckachse zulässig?
> 
> Gruß Heiko



Hoi,

offiziell sind nur 180er Scheiben zugelassen, aber inoffiziell fahren sehr viele mit 200er Scheiben rum. Ich habe sogar schon ein Edison mit Gustav M (210/190mm) gesehen. Ich fahre vorne und hinten mit 200er Scheiben und wiege bikefertig 115kg. Die Gabel hält schon was aus. Mann oder Memme


----------



## hamsteralex (4. September 2008)

Als ich noch auf dem SS unterwegs war...waren da auch 203er Avids drauf...hatte wunderbar funktioniert...und die Gabel hats locker weggesteckt!!!


----------



## sunabar (6. September 2008)

Nach einer längeren Runde heute mußte ich feststellen die Kombination aus Spank-Felge und Muddy Marry in 2,35 ist auf Dauer nicht fahrbar ist 

Der Reifen läuft im Stand zwar problemlos durch den Hinterbau während der Fahrt schleift er aber.


----------



## AHFiffi (6. September 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Nach einer längeren Runde heute mußte ich feststellen die Kombination aus Spank-Felge und Muddy Marry in 2,35 ist auf Dauer nicht fahrbar ist
> 
> Der Reifen läuft im Stand zwar problemlos durch den Hinterbau während der Fahrt schleift er aber.


Hi sunabar
Hab auch den MM in 2,35 auf Dee Tracks drauf, kann ich nicht bestätigen, das was schleifen würde. Bin jetzt ca 250 km u.7000 hm damit unterwegs, stellenweise fiese Trails dabei, aber keinerlei Probleme festsellbar.
An der Gabel sieht das aber schon anders aus, die Brücke ist von unten schon arg malträtiert worden. Bei mir sind noch so ca 3mm Spalt zwischen Profil u Brücke, wieviel Platz ist denn bei deiner?
Servus 
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (6. September 2008)

Kann ich leider nicht mehr nachmessen, hab heute erstmal wieder auf  NN 2,25 gewechselt. Könnte aber hinkommen mit 3-4 mm. 

Er schleift auch nur zeitweise und unmerklich. Allerdings ist die Schutzfolie komplett durchgescheuert.

Denke das es am Felgenprofil der Spanks liegt.

Kannst du mal messen od. nen Photo machen wieviel Platz bei dir noch ist am Hinterad ?


----------



## milchkoenig (6. September 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Nach einer längeren Runde heute mußte ich feststellen die Kombination aus Spank-Felge und Muddy Marry in 2,35 ist auf Dauer nicht fahrbar ist
> 
> Der Reifen läuft im Stand zwar problemlos durch den Hinterbau während der Fahrt schleift er aber.



Ich hatte auch Probleme mit einem Big Betty auf meiner Mavic ex823 (Innenbreite 28mm).
Der schiff wärend der Fahrt an meinem Kettenstrebenschutz und im kleinsten Gang schliff die Kette am Reifen, den Schutz hätte man ja noch kürzen können aber das mit der Kette war schon blöd!
Auf Nachfrage bei Bionicon konnte man mir auch nicht weiter helfen die hatten das erste Mal davon gehört, müsse wohl an der breiten Felge liegen.
Dannach hab ich wieder auf Conti Mountain King umgerüstet der läuft in 2,4" Problemlos. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das 2,4" nicht gleich 2,4" ist, die Breite ist an der Europäichen Norm (hab die Abkürzung vergessen) besser zu erkennen BB hat    *62*-559 und MK *60*-559. Die 2mm machen den Unterschied!
Gruß Heiko


----------



## milchkoenig (6. September 2008)

@sunabar:
Was für eine Größe steht den auf der MM?


----------



## Trasher_one (6. September 2008)

hi,

das ist bei jedem reifernhersteller unterschiedlich.

Schwalbe baut der voluminöse reifen

Maxxis baut z.b bei gleicher reifenbreite deutlich schmaler

hab mir vor kurzen mal die Maxxis minion 2.35 bestellt.

müssten am montag kommen, dann kann ich mal berichten, wie es mit der einbaubreite aussieht

mfg martin


----------



## AHFiffi (6. September 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht mehr nachmessen, hab heute erstmal wieder auf  NN 2,25 gewechselt. Könnte aber hinkommen mit 3-4 mm.
> 
> Er schleift auch nur zeitweise und unmerklich. Allerdings ist die Schutzfolie komplett durchgescheuert.
> 
> ...


Habs mal probiert mit Fotos, is aber nur vom Mobile, Qualität ist Kacke
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/5/6/9/1/_/micro/DSC00081.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/5/6/9/1/_/micro/DSC00085.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/5/6/9/1/_/micro/DSC00080.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/5/6/9/1/_/micro/DSC00088.JPG


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. September 2008)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> das ist bei jedem reifernhersteller unterschiedlich.
> 
> ...



deshalb unbedingt die ETRTO-Werte vergleichen, auch innerhalb der Maxxis Schlappen gibt es Unterschiede. Die "alten" Modelle wie (Minon, High Roller, Swampthing, Larssen TT, etc. bauen ziemlich schmal. Die "neuen" Modelle, wie z.B. Advantage oder Ardent, sind da recht voluminöser. Bei den Minons ist der 2.35 ziemlich schmal. Ich fahre die in 2.5er Version (1ply) auf Alex DP20. Die kommen von der Breite gut an Fat Albert und Co ran.


----------



## michi the 3rd (7. September 2008)

moin moin!
ich fahre momentan die highroller in 2,5 und die bauen fast so breit wie die bb in 2,4. der reifen passt mal sehr gut in mein edison (d16 felgen). wie da ronald schon gesagt hat etrto-werte vergleichen. ein 2,35er minion wäre mir zu schmal...
hoffentlich kommen meine swampthings bald...


----------



## sunabar (7. September 2008)

Der MM soll ein 60-559 sein.
Hab auch nen 2,4 MK auf der Felge montiert mit dem gleichen Maß das war kein Problem.

Der MM hat auch ne "leichte" Unwucht, vielleicht tausche ich auch mal vorne und hinten und schau mal ob das schon reicht. 
Ja ich hab den Reifen richtig montiert und die Felge läuft auch rund 

MAxxis wäre bei mir auch der nächste Testkanidat. Hatte schon mal nen HighRoller in 2,35 was nem 2,1 Schwalbe entsprach.


----------



## tarn (16. September 2008)

Haette da mal ne frage zur euren erfahrungen mit der rahmengroesse auch wenn es grad nicht wirklich reinpasst waere ich dankbar fuer alle tipps. Koennte guenstig an ein 2007er SS in M rankommen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das bei meiner Koerpergroesse/Schrittlaenge  KG: 1.86m SL: 89cm nicht zu klein ist?! Zum Verwendungszweck wuerde ich sagen das es doch eher schnell runter gehen soll rauf aber auch noch machbar ist. pls help me


----------



## tomtomtom333 (16. September 2008)

tarn schrieb:


> Haette da mal ne frage zur euren erfahrungen mit der rahmengroesse auch wenn es grad nicht wirklich reinpasst waere ich dankbar fuer alle tipps. Koennte guenstig an ein 2007er SS in M rankommen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das bei meiner Koerpergroesse/Schrittlaenge  KG: 1.86m SL: 89cm nicht zu klein ist?! Zum Verwendungszweck wuerde ich sagen das es doch eher schnell runter gehen soll rauf aber auch noch machbar ist. pls help me



Bin mit meinen 1,80 m ein SS in M gefahren - wenn du nicht wie Steve Peat draufsitzen willst - ist auch für mich viel zu klein. Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## catalyst (16. September 2008)

@tarn

Ich bin 1,90 lang und fahre - wie ich jetzt feststellen musste - auch ein SS08 in M. Hab das Ding ausprobiert und es passte (dachte eigentlich mal es wäre ein L). Als alter Rennfeilen- Fahrer (mein 19" Stumpjumper trägt immer noch nen 120er Vorbau mit 0° und geradem Lenker!!) war´s zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber okay.
Bergab geht das Ding wie ein GoKart (mit abgetauchter Sattelstütze) und bergauf ist die aufrechte Sitzposition ein Segen für den gealterten Rücken 
Und es sieht nichtmal so dämlich aus wie man jetzt denken könnte - obwohl der Rahmen ansich schon recht kompakt wirkt.
Nur vermisse ich natürlich ein wenig den Druck auf dem Hinterrad wenn´s mal schnell bergauf gehen soll. Ist aber, glaube ich, in dieser Bike Kategorie normal.
Ach ja, ich hab ´ne 400mm Stütze montiert. Die original BIONICON hätte zwar auch funktioniert, aber ich hab´ dann doch lieber noch Reserven und ein paar cm mehr im Sitzrohr.
Flowige Singletrails sind übrigens mein hauptsächliches Jagdrevier - und auch da macht das Ding einen Heidenspaß.
Am besten testen!


----------



## catalyst (16. September 2008)

Ach ja: Wie Steve Peat sitz´ ich nun wirklich nicht auf dem Bike. Und fahren tu ich auch nicht so. Leider ....


----------



## promillesepp (16. September 2008)

Hallo,
du meinst sicher das Supershuttle was gerade bei ebay drin ist?
Der Preis ist denke ich super. Ich fahre bei 178cm ein Supershuttle in M.
Du kannst mit 186cm sicher M als auch L fahren. So groß ist der unterschied nicht.Der unterschied von L zu XL ist wesentlich größer. M ist dann halt was wendiger. Auch kannst du den Vorbau noch individuell einstellen. 
Wenn es das bei ebay ist kauf es!!!


----------



## tomtomtom333 (16. September 2008)

promillesepp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...Auch kannst du den Vorbau noch individuell einstellen.
> ..QUOTE]
> 
> Bei Größe M und Körpergröße über 1,85m ist es dann mit der Vorbauverstellung so eine Sache - durch das sowieso schon kurze Oberrohr kann es in Kehren oder engen Manövern zu Kollissionen mit dem Knie kommen. Am besten ist also Du machst mal ne kurze Probefahrt.  Tom


----------



## Trasher_one (16. September 2008)

Hallo leute, 

also wenn er das in Ebay meint, ist wirklich n guter preis.

der Verkäufter ist der Bikeladen Cypress in Traunstein, so wie ich erkennen kann. war da selber schon mal vor nem monat, gut zum klamotten einkaufen ,  und hab mir mal die auswahl angesehen. 

Und dann sehe ich vorort, dass er auch Bionicon händler ist.
aber so wie die austellungsräder von bionicon ausgesehen haben, also etwas verstaubt, reifen schon ganz grün angelaufen vom rumstehen keine kratzer vom probefahren,  verkauft er nicht gerade viele davon. selbiges bei golden willow und Ironwood. 

und deswegen, denke ich ist dieser preis so günstig 

Aber mal zum thema Rahmengröße.

also bei dieser größe würde ich immer noch zum M greifen. kommt aber auf den fahrstil an. bei längeren bergauftouren könnte es da schon eng werden, aber zum bergabfahren ist der kleine rahmen einfach verspielter.

da hilft nur eins. nächsten bionicon händler suchen und probefahren.
weil das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. wir können nur tipps geben, um ein ungefähres bild zu machen 

mfg martin


----------



## schneller Emil (16. September 2008)

Moment,
also ich mit meinen eher gemäßigten 172cm komme mit Größe M sehr gut klar.
Vorbaufinger sind auf der vorderen Position und ca. im 45° Winkel montiert, soweit mich meine Erinnerung und mein Gefühl nicht täuschen.
Bergab genug verspielt und immer noch wendiger als mein Kona, bergauf groß genug für laaaange Touren. 
Fahre normalerweise Touren-bzw. Endurotouren und bin super zufrieden. Bis jetzt 1x Bikepark und auch da keine Probleme.
Würde ich allerdings nur Freeriden bzw. in den Bikepark gehen , und würde ich dieses Bike dort wirklich ans Limit bringen wollen, so würde ich bei meiner Körpergröße zum S greifen.

@tarn: schau dir meine pics an, dann siehst du wie's mit der Körperhaltung bei beschriebener Größe "aussieht".

letztendlich jedoch: probieren geht über studieren! kommt eindeutig auf den gewünschten "Haupt"-Einsatzbereich an.


----------



## schneller Emil (16. September 2008)

P.S.:... und Stevie würde zum Ironwood greifen...


----------



## tarn (18. September 2008)

Vielen dank fuer die schnellen und ausfuehrlichen Antworten jetz muss ich nur noch schnell mein Gehalt kriegen ^^


----------



## Trasher_one (26. September 2008)

hi leute,

hab mir vorhin mal auf der Bionicon homepage die neuen bilder angeschaut von den modellen.

da ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei dem Supershuttle FR in der beschreibung steht:

".....lineare Stahl-/Luftfeder Kombination....."

ist in der Doubleagent FR eine zusätzliche stahlfeder verbaut???

weiß das zufällig ein besitzer dieser gabel

mfg martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black_bandit (26. September 2008)

Hi Martin.

Hab' die 170er zwar in meinem SS, aber von außen ist nix zu sehen. Da ich noch keine 150er DA kennengelernt habe (das SS mit der DA-TA ist mein erstes Bionicon), kann ich leider auch keine Aussage im Bezug auf Ansprechverhalten im Vergleich machen.

Ich weiß nur, dass die Gabel supergenial und schön sämig anspricht und auch sehr fein einzustellen ist.

Ansonsten denke ich, sollte Bionicon dazu etwas sagen können...

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## sunabar (26. September 2008)

Ist denke ich neu für 2009. Die Gabel des IW hat anscheinend das gleiche Innenleben.


----------



## AHFiffi (26. September 2008)

Servus
So neu ist die TA Gabel nun auch wieder nicht. In der Form gibt es sie schon seit dem Frühjahr.
Mit der normalen DA 150mm hat die nicht mehr viel gemeisames, event. noch die Farbe.
Das mit der Stahl- Luftfeder- Kombination ist schon richtig, serienmäßig ist noch die Zug
stufe mit drin. Desweiteren 20mm Achse und neue Brücken.
Ansprechverhalten ist sehr gut, Stabilität noch besser.  VK 850,-,sehr schlecht.

Thomas


----------



## sunabar (26. September 2008)

Ich meinte mit "neu" eigentlich auch nur das Innenleben der TA.


----------



## Trasher_one (26. September 2008)

Tja, aber bei dem VK schon wieder uninteressant

mir würde bei dem ganzen einfach eine zusätzliche stahlfeder reichen in meiner DA. aber das geht ja leider auch nicht durch das Aero-link verstellsystem 

mfg


----------



## Felspirat (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Supershuttles Custombike.
Fazit nach ca. 400km:
Die Sprünge werden höher, die Abfahrten wilder und bergauf fährt es sich angenehmer als mit meinem Hardtail.
Bin also total begeister und bekomme jedesmal ein grinsen wenn ich auf mein Bike sitz. 
Ein paar kleine Anfangsschwierigkeiten bleiben aber dann doch nicht aus:
Wenn ich bergauf fahre hab ich ein leichtes rucken in der Gabel. Zuerst dacht ich das wäre der Steuersatz aber hab dann festgestellt, dass das die Gabel ist.
Kennt von euch jemand das Problem und kann mir vielleicht ein paar Tips geben?
Danke im voraus!
Gruß Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 20madmax08 (14. Oktober 2008)

glückwunsch zu dem hammer geilen bike... du sagtest custom... was hast du für parts denn drin und wie teuer war das gefährt ungef..?


----------



## racer01 (14. Oktober 2008)

Felspirat schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Supershuttles Custombike.
> Fazit nach ca. 400km:
> Die Sprünge werden höher, die Abfahrten wilder und bergauf fährt es sich angenehmer als mit meinem Hardtail.
> ...


----------



## Felspirat (14. Oktober 2008)

20madmax08 schrieb:


> glückwunsch zu dem hammer geilen bike... du sagtest custom... was hast du für parts denn drin und wie teuer war das gefährt ungef..?



@20madmax08:
Hab als Antriebsstrang komplett die SLX-Gruppe, Bereifung Schwalbe Fat Albert, Griffe Spank, Bremse Avid Juicy five (mit vorne 205er Scheibe), Sattel und Satelstütze von WTB.
Die Schöne hat ca. 2600,- gekostet.

Gruß


----------



## Oigi (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Felspirat,

mein SS hat etwa 1000 km auf dem Buckel...dieses Ruckeln wie du es bezeichnest hab ich auch verspuert, ich habe daraufhin ein ganz leichtes Spiel zwischen Tauch- und Standrohr entdeckt. Allerdings tritt dieses Problem nur in der Uphillposition auf. Mein Haendler meinte, dass ich mir darueber keine Gedanken machen muesste. In Downhillposition fuehlt sich Gabel dagegen super an. Bin nach dem Gabelcheck aber auch nicht mehr wirklich abgesenkt gefahren, somit kann ich dir momentan auch gar nicht sagen ob sich das mit der Durchsicht erledigt hat.

Ich verstehe nur nicht warum die Gabel bei einer groesseren Fuehrungslaenge im Casting mehr Spiel hat.

Oigi


----------



## Felspirat (14. Oktober 2008)

@Oigi:
Genau so wie du es beschreibst verhält es sich bei mir auch. Racer01 hat übrigens bei seinem  GW das gleiche Problem.
Naja, wirklich stören tut es mich jetzt nicht, hauptsache das Teil rennt überall hoch .
Gruß Heiko


----------



## sunabar (5. November 2008)

So meine Lieben. Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Bionicon-Forum. 
Habe nen super Angebot für nen Sx-Trail bekommen 

Wenn jemand Intresse an meinem Frame-set(M mit Thomsen-Stütze und Steuersatz-Tool) hat einfach melden.


----------



## T8Force (5. November 2008)

Wer dich vermissen Robert!


----------



## Oigi (5. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Kettenfuehrung fuer Dreifach-Kurbeln auf die Dreist von G-Junkies gestossen. Hat die jemand schon verbaut oder gibt es da irgendwelche Probleme bei der Montage. Im Tretlagerbereich ist es ja schon ein wenig eng.

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Oigi


----------



## FRbiker (5. November 2008)

Es könnte das Schwingenlager im weg sein!!!!

sunaber
Na dann weiterhin gute fahrt mit dem Sx.. da knart es bestimmt weniger..


----------



## sunabar (5. November 2008)

Wenn nicht nehm ich mir nen Strick 
Bekomme das babyblaue Sx (neu), wie kann man da nein sagen ?


Zur Kettenführung: Fährt hier nicht jemand die 3 fach von Shaman ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (5. November 2008)

Die Shaman-Kettenführung find ich optisch auch besser. Aber schon in der Artikelbeschreibung steht, dass die nur optimal mit zwei Kettenblättern funktioniert...das steht auch auf der HP von Shaman.
Bei der Dreist weiß ich aus Erfahrungsberichten, dass sie einwandfrei mit 3 Kettenblättern funktioniert.

Oigi


----------



## FRbiker (5. November 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Wenn nicht nehm ich mir nen Strick
> Bekomme das babyblaue Sx (neu), wie kann man da nein sagen ?
> 
> 
> Zur Kettenführung: Fährt hier nicht jemand die 3 fach von Shaman ?



Ist aber auch ein schönes Bike das neue SX.. aber du wirst bestimmt später wieder zu Bionicon wechseln! spätestens wenn es ein neues SS mit eine leichte B-Box dran gibt biste wieder hier


----------



## voiture balai (8. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich mich auch für ein Supershuttle interessiere, verfolge ich dieses Forum schon einige Zeit. Aufgefallen ist mir, dass öfters von Knarzgeräuschen gesprochen wird.
Wie verhält es sich mit diesem Knarzen? Kommt das häufig vor oder sind dies nur Einzelfälle? Kriegt man das mit entsprechenden Maßnahmen (Kupferpaste, Fett etc.) in den Griff?
Bei einem Bike in dieser Preiskategorie erwarte ich solche Probleme eigentlich nicht.

@T8Force
Da Du in meiner Gegend wohnst, bei welchem Händler hast Du Dein Bike gekauft?


----------



## SuperS-Rider (9. November 2008)

Bonjour voiture balai;-)

ich selbst hatte zeitweise ein Knarzen im Lenker, sowie in der Hinterradschwinge! 
Meines Herachtens lag es beim Lenker aber daran, dass die Lenkerklemmung von mir nicht mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogen wurde. Das Problem hat sich somit nachdem ich dies getan hatte von selbst gelöst!
Die Schwinge bau ich seitdem regelmäßig auseinander, da es unglaublich ist, wie viel Sand/Schlamm/Dreck sich in den Klemmungen mit der Zeit festsetzt. Also regelmäßig säubern neue Kupferpaste draufschmieren, nicht zu fest anknallen (wegen evtl auftretenden Spannungen zwischen den beiden Schwingenteilen) und schon hat man für gewöhnlich kein Problem damit!

Ich denke die -zuerst scheinbar- unlösbaren Probleme sind die typischen "Montagsradl"- Probleme, die du auch bei anderen Bikes antreffen wirst.
Ich persönlich würde mich davon nicht abhalten lassen, denn letztendlich bin ich mit dem Können vom Supershuttle unbeschreiblich zufrieden, ebenso mit dem Service von Bionicon an sich.

Hoffe Dir ein wenig weitergeholfen zu haben


----------



## T8Force (9. November 2008)

voiture balai schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da ich mich auch für ein Supershuttle interessiere, verfolge ich dieses Forum schon einige Zeit. Aufgefallen ist mir, dass öfters von Knarzgeräuschen gesprochen wird.
> Wie verhält es sich mit diesem Knarzen? Kommt das häufig vor oder sind dies nur Einzelfälle? Kriegt man das mit entsprechenden Maßnahmen (Kupferpaste, Fett etc.) in den Griff?
> Bei einem Bike in dieser Preiskategorie erwarte ich solche Probleme eigentlich nicht.
> ...



Hi, sorry bin nicht mehr so oft hier. Bei dringenden Fragen einfach ne pm schreiben.
Also ich hatte kurze Zeit das Knarzen, aber nachdem ich bei meinem Händler bescheid gegeben hatte und der bei der Inspek ein wenig Kupferpaste draufgeschmiert hat, ist das Kleine leiser wie je zu vor und das ist jetzt auch schon wieder 3 Monate her. Ich würde also sagen "ja".

Mein Händler ist der Martin von bikenservice Ist ein netter Kerl, aber ich habe gehört das er Umzieht (weit weg). Ich werde dann zum Jens wechseln nach Essen Two-Wheels. Ein Kumpel hat da seins gekauft und ist sehr zufrieden.


----------



## voiture balai (9. November 2008)

N'Abend zusammen,
vielen Dank für die Info's, dass beruhigt mich doch. 
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf eine entsprechende Testfahrt. 
BikenService ist auch mein Händler, ich wußte allerdings nicht, dass die umziehen. Weißt Du wohin?


----------



## sunabar (9. November 2008)

Hier wird ihnen geholfen:

http://www.bikenservice.de/worldofbikenservice/


----------



## voiture balai (9. November 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Hier wird ihnen geholfen:
> 
> http://www.bikenservice.de/worldofbikenservice/



Jep, hätte vorher mal reinschauen sollen.


----------



## black_bandit (10. November 2008)

Naja, also als "weit weg" würde ich den Umzug von Bike'n'Service nicht bezeichnen. Sind gerade mal knapp 7 km und keine 10 min. per Auto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (10. November 2008)

Hast ja recht, aber für mich ist es genau in die falsche Richtung. Und Velbert-Langenberg ist schon a bissl weit.


----------



## Oigi (14. November 2008)

So, die Kettenfuehrung ist dran. 
Allerdings war es so wie FRbiker sagte, das Schwingenlager war im Wege. Nach entsprechender Modifikation passt es nun korrekt.


----------



## FRbiker (14. November 2008)

Genau so is es! Ich wollt sie damals auch an mein Ironwood bauen (in 2fach) und habe bemerkt das das Schwingenlager im weg ist.. kann man aber leicht modifizieren das Teil.


----------



## Oigi (18. November 2008)

N'abend schön,

ich habe erhebliches Spiel zw. Tauch- und Standrohr. Nun muss ich das Casting erstmal einschicken und nachschauen lassen was los ist. Dabei kam mir die Überlegung nicht vielleicht auf die FR-Variante umzurüsten. Der Umbau ist nicht gerade preiswert, hätte ich gewusst, dass die 150 mm so schnell zu wenig werden, hätte ich gleich den FR-Kit gekauft .
Hat von euch jemand eine Ahnung inwieweit sich die Geometrien des SS FR und des normalen SS unterscheiden, außer dem Federweg und dem Offset an den Gabelbrücken?

Danke 

Oigi


----------



## FRbiker (18. November 2008)

Ein Wunderschönen guten Abend Oigi

Ich denke das sich die Geo gar nicht ändert!!!!
1.Sind keine Extra Geodaten im Bionicon Katalog vermerk sondern nur die von SS allgemein.
2.Wenn du dir das System betrachtest befindet sich die Achse bei de FR-Gabel vor den Tauchrohren und ein 1-max2cm hör. Bei der 150er Variante liegt die Achse darunter und wie du schon sagst die Gabelbrücken gleichen das dann wieder aus (FR Gabelrücken haben weniger und die anderen mehr Lenkeinschlag)... 
Fazit: Keine Geoänderrung nur mehr Ferderweg vorn und Weniger Lenkeinschlag... Ihr könnt mich gern verbessern wenn ich falsch liege ist so eine Beobachtung von mir!!!

Gruß MM


----------



## Oigi (19. November 2008)

Meine Gedanken zur Aenderung der Geometrie ruehrten aus der Aussage von Guru:



guruW schrieb:


> - man sollte sich vorher sehr sorgfältig Gedanken machen, dass sich durch solch einen Umbau die Geometrie (und damit das Fahrverhalten) deutlich ändert!
> 
> Greez Guru



Vielleicht kann sich Guru ja nochmal dazu aeussern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (19. November 2008)

@oigi
Meine Aussagen (aufgrund von Bionicon-Infos) betrafen alleine eine Federwegsverlängerung der normalen Gabel. FR-Gabel ist tatsächlich was anderes aufgrund der Steckachsbefestigung (wie FRBiker anschaulich beschrieben hat).

Andi hat mir beim letzten Mal gesagt, dass das FR ein wesentlich anderes Fahrverhalten hätte, viel weniger Flex in der Gabel und somit deutlich weniger Fahrfehler verzeihend. Vielleicht kann er dies ja nochmal kurz kommentieren.

Was die Geometrie anbelangt, wär es tatsächlich interessant, ob sich was ändert. Insofern macht die jetzige Konstruktion Sinn, indem man mehr Federweg realisiert ohne allzu sehr die Geometrie zu ändern.

greez guru


----------



## Oigi (19. November 2008)

Achso...

Ich dachte das Cockpit kommt evtl. etwas hoeher. Das wuerde ich nicht schlecht finden. Dabei wuerde sich aber der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel verkleinern und sich beim Klettern eher negativ bemerkbar machen.

Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit der Verstellung der Tretlagerhoehe ueber den kleinen silbernen Schlitten am Daempfer aus. Hat damit schonmal jemand experimentiert?

Bis denne Oigi


----------



## guruW (19. November 2008)

eben, das ist ja das generelle problem bei einem erhöhten cockpit, dass evtl. die Gesamtbalance des Bikes nimmer passt. Wobei das FR in meinen Augen als eigenständiges Modell zu sehen ist mit eigenem Charakter.

Aber vielleicht erhört uns ja diesmal der Andi und kann uns mit konkreten Infos weiterhelfen!? Hier hilft zumindest die Spekulation nicht weiter...

greez guru


----------



## voiture balai (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
kleine technische Frage. Möchte mir das Supershuttle Framekit zulegen und erstelle gerade eine Liste der Teile die ich noch benötige.
Welchen Außendurchmesser hat das Sitzrohr  (z.B. für Sattelstützenklemme und Umwerfer) und welche Art von Umwerfer (Top- oder Down-Swing) benötige ich?
Wurde bestimmt schon mal gepostet, wollte aber nicht alles durchsuchen.

Gruß
voiture balai


----------



## bionicon (2. Dezember 2008)

Bonjour, 
c´est trés facile: Top Swing 
 ( wäre klassischer Weise down pull, allerdings können die neuen Generationen alles ) 

Und das Schellenmaß ist 34,9 mm. 

Kann Ich noch etwas tun !? 

Schönen Gruß
und viel Spaß beim basteln 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## bionicon (2. Dezember 2008)

Die Supershuttle Frage werde Ich heute im Laufe des Tages beantworten. 


Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## voiture balai (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Andi,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## voiture balai (8. Dezember 2008)

N'Abend,
hier im Forum liest man ab und zu, dass das SS einen "stark flexenden" Hinterbau haben soll. Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen bzw. wie macht sich das beim Fahren bemerkbar?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## bionicon (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo nochmal, 

der Hinterbau flext nicht so stark - er flext in einem gewissen Maß. 
Du musst Dir das so vorstellen, dass Du nicht jeden Schlag ungefiltert mittbekommst, sondern das bike eben auch schläge aufnimmt und das fahren damit einfacher ist. 

Insofern merkst Du es nur, wenn Du den direkten Vergleich hast. 
Ich pesönlich finde es wesentlich besser als ein steiferes bike, da Du so wesentlich schneller fahren kannst - da ja das Fahrwerk insgesamt ruhíger ist. 


Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## bionicon (9. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Supershuttle Freunde, 

zur der anliegenden Diskussion in puncto Lenkwinlel bei SS / FR gibt es eine recht klare Lösung: Wir haben ja eine höhere Gabel und damit einen flacheren Lenkwinkel. 
Mi dem kleinen Schlitten kann man experimentieren, damit verändert sich aber hauptsächlich der Lenkwinkel und nicht die Tretlagerhöhe !
Und jedes Grad Lenkwinkel ist eine wirkliche Veränderung. 


So und jetzt wieder Ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (9. Dezember 2008)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem stärker gekröpften Lenker für das Supershuttle aus? War sowas von Bionicon nicht mal geplant? Meine Handgelenke können sich mit dem verbauten Lenker nicht uneingeschränkt anfreunden.


----------



## guruW (9. Dezember 2008)

hi andi,
gibs da genaue geo-daten für das fr? sind im katalog leider nicht zu finden... 
greez guru


----------



## Oigi (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Andi,

nach meinem Verstaendnis wuerde sich doch auch der Sitzwinkel in die gleiche Richtung veraendern wie der Lenkwinkel oder sehe ich das falsch?


Oigi


----------



## FRbiker (9. Dezember 2008)

Oigi
Ist logisch das der Sitzwinkel mit verändert wird, ich fahre nur ganz hinten (flachster Lenkwinkel) gibt einfach das beste Händling und ein sicheres fahren bei Schnellen Abfahrten wie ich finde. Ist aber Fahrtyp abhängig..

Andi
Die Geodaten sind doch aber die gleichen, mit dem normalen Supershuttle und der FR Version?


----------



## 4mate (9. Dezember 2008)

souldriver schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem stärker gekröpften Lenker für das Supershuttle aus? War sowas von Bionicon nicht mal geplant? Meine Handgelenke können sich mit dem verbauten Lenker nicht uneingeschränkt anfreunden.


Vor 2 Jahren war  der VRO Vector Lowrider 7075 der einzige Lenker der bei Bionicon passt.

In der Ausführung mit 16° Kröpfung Balsam für die Handgelenke


----------



## Oigi (10. Dezember 2008)

@FRbiker: ja das habe ich mir ja auch so ueberlegt...aber wie heisst es so schoen: manchmal ists komisch.

Die Bergaufqualitaet bleibt bei der Einstellung aber Strecke oder macht sich der flachere Sitzwinkel nicht so doll bemerkbar?

Gruss Oigi


----------



## SuperS-Rider (10. Dezember 2008)

Oigi schrieb:


> Die Bergaufqualitaet bleibt bei der Einstellung aber Strecke oder macht sich der flachere Sitzwinkel nicht so doll bemerkbar?



Ich habe ca. ein halbes Jahr lang den Schlitten in der mittleren Position gehabt, dann gewechselt und seitdem bin ich äußerst zufrieden damit! Man merkt es zwar bei extrem steilen Rampen schon ganz leicht, aber ich finde die Vorzüge, die dabei beim Downhill entstehen sind um einiges größer
Der Unterschied beim Uphill ist minimal und man hat sich schnell dran gewöhnt


----------



## Holybiker (10. Dezember 2008)

Oigi schrieb:


> Die Shaman-Kettenführung find ich optisch auch besser. Aber schon in der Artikelbeschreibung steht, dass die nur optimal mit zwei Kettenblättern funktioniert...das steht auch auf der HP von Shaman.
> Bei der Dreist weiß ich aus Erfahrungsberichten, dass sie einwandfrei mit 3 Kettenblättern funktioniert.
> 
> Oigi



Hallo,

ist zwar etwas OT aber dennoch: wo auf der Shaman HP steht das?
Mein Scheschisch ist miserabel aber english kann ich ganz gut, und da steht nur 2-fach mit Rockring oder 3-fach ohne.
Hat denn jemand erfahrung?


----------



## FRbiker (10. Dezember 2008)

Oigi
Also es macht sich schon bemerkbar aber das stört mich nicht probiers am besten selber mal aus
*Andie
Um wie viel Grad verstell ich eigentlich den Lenkwinkel wenn ich den Schlitten an der Schwinge verschiebe 0,5er° oder 1°er schritten????*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (11. Dezember 2008)

@Holybiker: Sorry da muss ich mich wohl vertan haben...auf der HP steht es wirklich nicht.
Aber guckst du hier: http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=3be15c8adaeaa1de179acfc9874624b0

Und auch in den Beschreibungen bei anderen Shops steht, dass eine bessere Funktion in Verbindung mit einem Rockring gewährleistet ist. Das heisst für mich mit zwei Kettenblättern.

Ich lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren. Die Dreist ist doch recht massiv...aber funktioniert tadellos. Ich bin glücklich, dass nichts mehr scheppert.

Bis die Tage

Oigi

P.S. Ich werde den flacheren Lenkwinkel am WE gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Holybiker (11. Dezember 2008)

@Oigi
dabei hattest du wohl intuitiv recht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=347809&highlight=shaman+Enduro

Schade, hätte ich gerne an meinen light Freerider geschraubt.

Dann wirds wohl die Dreist, du bist nicht der Einzige der damit voll zufrieden ist.
Schon wieder 170g mehr


----------



## milchkoenig (11. Dezember 2008)

Hat mal jemand einen Link zur Dreist KeFü?
Danke!


----------



## souldriver (11. Dezember 2008)

milchkoenig schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand einen Link zur Dreist KeFü?
> Danke!



Google ist doch SOOOO einfach!
http://www.google.de/search?q=dreist+kettenf%FChrung


----------



## chaini (11. Dezember 2008)

passen eigentlich nur 25,4 mm lenker ans ss?


----------



## Oigi (11. Dezember 2008)

Die Dreist bietet aber noch genug Potential zur Gewichtsreduzierung.
Ich werde mich wohl an einem nassen Tag nochmal ranmachen und sie noch ein wenig erleichtern.

Oigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaini (13. Dezember 2008)

wegen meiner lenkerfrage. 31,8 mm sind möglich, indem ich bei bionicon ne extra 31,8mm lenkerklemmung bestell. das müsstest du doch auch gemacht haben, frbiker, oder?


----------



## FRbiker (13. Dezember 2008)

Hy hatte die Frage garnicht gesehen.. Ja logo hab mir damals auch die 31,8er Schellen bestellt!! So passt das.


----------



## chaini (13. Dezember 2008)

sehr gut. danke.

weißer lenker. schwarze griffe mit rot-eloxierten endringen. weiße felgen. rote nippel. rote schnellspanner. weiß-schwarzer sattel. rote sattelklemme. rote kettenblattschrauben..... träum
ich mach sogar ma n bild, wenn ichs hab.


----------



## FRbiker (13. Dezember 2008)

aber bitte Bilder... ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt!! Klingt gut Chaini!!


----------



## T8Force (15. Dezember 2008)

Mir gefallen diese Felgen immer wieder sehr, wenn ich sie sehe. Wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, bekomme ich da aber Probleme wegen der Steckachse, oder?

Habe ich sonst irgendeine Möglichkeit, die Felgen ans bike zu bekommen?


----------



## souldriver (16. Dezember 2008)

-


----------



## chaini (16. Dezember 2008)

souldriver schrieb:


> -



wasn?


----------



## souldriver (16. Dezember 2008)

chaini schrieb:


> wasn?



Hatte mich vertan, eigentlich nichts zu sagen und löschen kann man einen Beitrag scheinbar nicht.


----------



## FRbiker (16. Dezember 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Mir gefallen diese Felgen immer wieder sehr, wenn ich sie sehe. Wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, bekomme ich da aber Probleme wegen der Steckachse, oder?
> 
> Habe ich sonst irgendeine Möglichkeit, die Felgen ans bike zu bekommen?



Jo kauf dir die FR- Gabel


----------



## T8Force (16. Dezember 2008)

Ähm...ne. Das ist keine Option. Habe aber soweit schon in Erfahrung gebracht, dass ich mir das mit den XT´s wohl abschminken kann...

Das Hinterrad (Serie) hat nun ein Ei drinne und da ich eh der Meinung bin, dass die für mich nichts taugen (brauche nen LRS der mir auch mal was verzeiht) wollte ich halt tauschen. Sollte aber halt nicht zu teuer werden, da ich noch andere hobbys habe.

Ein anderen Forenuser hat mir das noch empfohlen.  



> LRS mit XT/DT Comp/Messingnippeln und Brave D-Rim-Felge gebaut, die Felge hat ne Innenweite (!) von 25 mm - also 4 mm mehr als DT 5.1 und wiegt dabei nur 600 g



Wäre das ne Option? Befürchte fast, die Frage stelle ich besser im Laufrad-thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (16. Dezember 2008)

Also da kann ich dir nicht so viel weiter helfen am besten ab in den LRS thread
Ich kann nur sagen das die Alexrimes BH eine sehr stabile Felge ist mit guten Preisleistungsverhältniss... wird aber nichts für dein Einsatzzweck sein??
Meine Spank Subrosa die ich zur Zeit drauf habe wiegt auch nur 565g und ist 30mm breit.
Mit Mavic war ich auch immer zufrieden.. Fakt ist wenn du was Stabileres willst musst du wohl Gewicht einbüßen..

Hab gerade gesehen die gibt es auch ohne Steckachse http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/158340/cat/22


----------



## T8Force (16. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das sind nur die leichten Miniteile. Vergessen wir das Thema, habe es schon verlegt. Hab auch schon was Neues in Aussicht, aber das wird eine Überraschung.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (17. Dezember 2008)

mensch da sind wir alle dann glaub ich schon sehr gespannt was dabei raus kommt!

@FR-Biker: Wie machen sich die Conti RQ am Supershuttle?


----------



## FRbiker (17. Dezember 2008)

SuperS-Rider schrieb:


> mensch da sind wir alle dann glaub ich schon sehr gespannt was dabei raus kommt!
> 
> @FR-Biker: Wie machen sich die Conti RQ am Supershuttle?



Ich konnte leider noch keine Runde damit drehen da ich im Dunkel aus dem Haus gehe und Abends erst wieder komme, ist echt schlimm zur Zeit.. 
Aber die bauen einen Hauch schmaler als der Big Betty. Die seitlichen Noppen stehen nicht so weit ab was bestimmt weniger Seitenhalt bietet, aber das werde ich schon merken
Der Reifen macht auf jeden Fall ne gute Figur..


----------



## Oigi (17. Dezember 2008)

Sage mal FRbiker, wo hast du denn dein Schaltbowdenzug lang gelegt. Auf deinen vorigen Bildern ist er noch auf der Schwinge. Hast du es gewagt den Bohrer anzusetzen und den Zug durch die Schwinge gelegt?

Ich denke nämlich darüber nach, aber will eigentlich nicht so recht dran rumbohren.

Oigi


----------



## schneller Emil (17. Dezember 2008)

es gibt auch dünnere schalthüllen, firma weis ich jetzt nicht.
hatte so einen satz der auch ohne aufbohren durch den 2008er rahmen passte.

jetzt beim wechsel den falschen gekauft....


----------



## schneller Emil (17. Dezember 2008)

ps: kennt jemand eine firma die bunte schaltbowden herstellt????


----------



## FRbiker (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja ich hab es aufgebort, ist absolut keine große Aktion, nach 30 min war alles fertig. Ist eindeutig die beste Variante und sieht aus wie original!
Jetzt stören mich leider die unbenutzten Zughalterung am Rahmen.. aber egal!


----------



## FRbiker (17. Dezember 2008)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> ps: kennt jemand eine firma die bunte schaltbowden herstellt????



Gibt es nicht.. ich kenn nur die schwarzen aus Teflon. Wer aber ne gute Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperS-Rider (17. Dezember 2008)

Danke fürs Bild, FR-Biker!
Habe mir vorerst mal einen RQ für vorne bestellt, mal schaun wie er sich da so macht. Werd ihn auch mal hinten dann testen, ich erwisch ja noch zum Glück ein wenig Tageslicht
Weil ich es auch auf dem Bild sehe: Die Position vom Umwerfer am Supershuttle bietet dem lieben Dreck immer viele Möglichkeiten sich daran festzusetzen. Habe deswegen inzwischen schon die dritte Generation an Umwerfern drin (nach ca. 5500km). Hat jemand eine Idee wie man dem Dreck und seinem Zerstörungswahn hier ein Ende setzen kann?


----------



## John Oswald (18. Dezember 2008)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> ps: kennt jemand eine firma die bunte schaltbowden herstellt????



Shimano

http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/support/explosionszeichungen_archiv/SM/Outer_Casing_03.PDF


----------



## Oigi (18. Dezember 2008)

Na dann werde ich mir mal ausreichend Zughuellen kaufen und eine kleine Tooltime einlegen.


----------



## schneller Emil (18. Dezember 2008)

thanx!
hätte aber auf pink gehofft.....jaja ich weis.... 

hätte aber zu den stickern auf dem bike gepasst, und bikes mit roten oder grünen, blauen usw... akzenten gibts schon so viele.

pinke pedale von crankbrothers sind mittlerweile auch schon dran..... photo ist älter.
schaltzüge wären der hammer! sieht auf bike-pics sicher geil aus.


----------



## FRbiker (18. Dezember 2008)

Oigi schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich mir mal ausreichend Zughuellen kaufen und eine kleine Tooltime einlegen.


Pass aber auf beim Bohren der Schwinge (VORNE) das du mit dem Bohrfutter vom Akuschrauber dir keine Schrammen an das Unterrohr machst.. ich hab mir ein dicken Lappen drum gebunden!!! Viel Spaß


----------



## Oigi (19. Dezember 2008)

Jo, werd ich machen. 

Danke fuer den Tipp (man sieht die neue Rechtschreibung vielleicht bloed aus).


Oigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voiture balai (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
da hier gerade vom Bohren gesprochen wurde.
Weiß einer von Euch, ob das Tretlager als auch die Bremssattelaufnahmen an der Gabel und am Hinterbau beim Framekit-Kauf direkt von Bionicon plangefräst worden sind? Bei anderen Rahmen welche ich mir auch angeschaut habe war dies nicht immer der Fall.


----------



## Oigi (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi voiture balai,

ich denke da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Bei mir läuft nach Eigenaufbau und ohne Fräsen alles einwandfrei.

Oigi


----------



## voiture balai (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Oigi,
das ist . 
Hatte bei anderen Rahmenherstellern festgestellt, dass z.B. im Tretlagerbereich ein Lacküberzug war. Damit die Lagerschalen plan am Rahmen anliegen würden müsste dieser noch gefräst werden. Aber das scheint ja bei Bionicon nicht nötig zu sein.

Schöne Feiertage.

voiture balai


----------



## voiture balai (3. Januar 2009)

Habe gersten endlich meine Testrunde mit dem Supershuttle machen können und poste hier mal meinen Eindruck vom SS. 
Für die Probefahrt hat mir Jens von TwoWheels in Essen sein Privatbike (Größe M für mich allerdings zu klein) zur Verfürung gestellt . Die Bodenverhältnisse waren nicht optimal, aber ich wollte das Bike endlich einmal Probe fahren. Ein Freund von mir war mit seinem RM Slayer (auch für mich zu klein) dabei, so dass ein direkter Vergleich mit einem artverwandten Bike (aus unserer Sicht) möglich war. 
Folgendes ist aufgefallen:
- die Geometrieverstellung funktioniert super. Wurde hier zwar immer schon so gepostet, hatte ich aber so nicht erwartet. Schalter betätigen  und dann je nachdem was man vor findet verstellen; einfach genial und  intuitiv. 
- die Federgabel sprach sehr schön an, auch wenn vielleicht subjektiv die   Fox 36 noch etwas sensibler ist (Dies kann aber auch an den  unterschiedlichen Gabeleinstellungen liegen).
- ein Wippen des Hinterbaus/Dämpfers bei steilen Anstiegen konnte ich im sitzen nicht  feststellen, lediglich im Wiegetritt wippt es etwas. Aber dies denke ich  ist bei 160mm Federweg am Hinterbau auch normal. 
- die individuellen Einstellmöglichkeiten z.B. am Lenker, Vorbau oder   Dämpferaufnahme sind sehr schön. So kann man es nach seinen eigenen Vorlieben (mehr gestreckt oder aufrecht etc.) einstellen. 
- das einzige was insbesondere meinem Kumpel (für Ihn war die Größe  des SS genau richtig) aufgefallen war, war folgendes:  beim Slayer hatte er eher das Gefühl im Bike zu sitzen und somit einen tiefen Schwerpunkt zu haben, beim SS saß er eher auf dem Bike (ja ich weiß man sitzt immer auf dem Bike aber ich glaube es ist klar was ich meine ). 
Fazit von meinerseite:
Ein sehr schönes Bike mit tollen Features und derzeit bei mir erste Wahl wobei es mir nur um das Framekit geht. Im Laden konnte ich noch auf einem SS in Größe L (kein Testbike) Platz nehmen und fühlte mich darauf sehr wohl. 
Werde allerdings noch ein/zwei andere Bikes ausprobieren und mich dann entscheiden. Kauf soll ja erst im März vollzogen werden. 
Gruß
voiture balai


----------



## 20madmax08 (3. Januar 2009)

hallo ss´ler. ich kann irgendwie die gabel nicht mehr auf uphill stellen.  kann zwar den knopf drücken und die gabel absenken aber sie bleibt nicht unten und fährt fast völlig wieder aus. wenn ich dann den knopf drück fährt der restliche federweg aus.
der adapterkolben ist auch immer voll ausgefahren bei ca. 5,5bar druck.
wüsste jemand auf anhieb bescheid, möcht nicht alles aufmachen...
was kostet eigentlich ein 2009er Ironwood. weiss das jemand


----------



## AHFiffi (4. Januar 2009)

Hi
hört sich nach deiner Beschreibung so an, als wäre das Ventil nicht geschlossen(oder defekt).


----------



## 20madmax08 (4. Januar 2009)

^was kann ich da jetzt genau machen ausser zum service bringen.....


----------



## sunabar (4. Januar 2009)

Hier wird ihnen geholfen :
http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=387&SID=1231073021_f22b0000000a85f16996


----------



## AHFiffi (4. Januar 2009)

Vieleicht kannst du damit noch was anfangen,bei Troubleshooting ist dein Problem auch mit dabei.                                                                
Lg Thomashttp://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=387&SID=1231073879_577d0000046f3a3f8c86


----------



## 20madmax08 (4. Januar 2009)

danke erstmal, habe da gestern schon alles durchgeschaut. das troubleschooting ist ja ganz nett weil es vielleicht das problem erkennt aber wie man es genau richtet..
egal, muss eh mal zum service...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (5. Januar 2009)

chaini schrieb:


> wegen meiner lenkerfrage. 31,8 mm sind möglich, indem ich bei bionicon ne extra 31,8mm lenkerklemmung bestell. das müsstest du doch auch gemacht haben, frbiker, oder?



Bei mir ist ja schon ein Bionicon Lenker mit 31,8mm Klemmung montiert. Nur halt einer mit wenig Kröpfung. Vermutlich ist das beim Supershuttle FR Standard.
Frage: Kann ich jeden Lenker mit diesem Durchmesser montieren oder gibt es spezielle Lenker für die "Doppelklemmung" der Doppelgabelbrücke??


----------



## Skwal (22. Januar 2009)

voiture balai schrieb:


> - das einzige was insbesondere meinem Kumpel (für Ihn war die Größe  des SS genau richtig) aufgefallen war, war folgendes:  beim Slayer hatte er eher das Gefühl im Bike zu sitzen und somit einen tiefen Schwerpunkt zu haben, beim SS saß er eher auf dem Bike (ja ich weiß man sitzt immer auf dem Bike aber ich glaube es ist klar was ich meine ).
> Fazit von meinerseite:
> Ein sehr schönes Bike mit tollen Features und derzeit bei mir erste Wahl wobei es mir nur um das Framekit geht. Im Laden konnte ich noch auf einem SS in Größe L (kein Testbike) Platz nehmen und fühlte mich darauf sehr wohl.
> Werde allerdings noch ein/zwei andere Bikes ausprobieren und mich dann entscheiden. Kauf soll ja erst im März vollzogen werden.
> ...



Man kann das SS noch etwas tunen.
Die Rahmenaufnahme für den Dämpfer auf der Schwinge lässt sich verschieben.
Damit kannst du das Tretlager etwas absenken.
Ich hatte den Eindruck dann deutlich besser IM Bike zu sitzen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

so mein Supershuttle mit Rohloff ist auch fertig aufgebaut 

hier mal die Daten:

Bionicon Supershuttle Größe L weiss
Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 rot
Felgen: Atomlab Pimp Rims  rot
Speichen:Ironfist weiss
Pedale:Atomlab Aircorps  rot
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2009 
Bremse: Avid Code weiss
Bremsscheiben Trickstuff
Griffe Reverse/Nox Lock-on
Schnellspanner Salsa
Sattel WTP
Kurbel Truvativ Stylo

und auch ein paar Bilder



 

 

 

 



Wenn das Wetter besser wird dann auch mal in freier Wildbahn

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## tomtomtom333 (20. Februar 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> so mein Supershuttle mit Rohloff ist auch fertig aufgebaut
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



wunderschönes Bike mit Liebe zusammengestellt - jetzt mal viel Spaß beim Biken! Tom


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Februar 2009)

tomtomtom333 schrieb:


> wunderschönes Bike mit Liebe zusammengestellt - jetzt mal viel Spaß beim Biken! Tom



Danke ich hoffe, dass das Wetter bald besser wird, dann geht´s raus in die Natur mit dem neuen Bike. Momentan mache ich noch etwas Setup.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Felspirat (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo Gandalf
Wirklich schick dein neues Supershuttle.
Das mit dem Wetter verstehe ich schon. Bei deinem weißen musst nach einem Abflug dann schon schauen, dass du es im Schnee wiederfindest. 
Scherz bei Seite, wiklich ein schönes Gefährt!
Viel Spaß bei der ersten Tour.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## 20madmax08 (21. Februar 2009)

...und ich könnt langsam anfangen zu verzweifeln...
endlich nach etwa zwei wochen und 200euro servicekosten hab ich mein geliebtes bike wieder bekommen. nach einer kurzen ausfahrt und kurzer standzeit kam ich zu meinem SS zurück. siehe da,da hat mir jemand in die bremsscheiben getreten..
das wars erstmal wieder...
bevor ich jetzt in neue scheiben investiere, hat jemand erfahrung mit einer avid CODE oder Elixir?


----------



## T8Force (21. Februar 2009)

Was soll denn die Kacke! Soetwas habe ich noch nie gehört. Aber Intelligenzallergiker gibt es ja überall auf der Welt. 

Also ich habe die Code 5 drauf. Erst 200ter vorne und hinten 180iger....jetzt komplett 180iger, weil die vorne einfach nicht ruhig wurde...Bremsunterschiede habe ich bislang noch nicht festgestellt. Bisher bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## bionicon (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe diese Seite leider eine ganze Zeoit lang vernachlässgt - 
Ich habe mich heute wieder "eingelesen" und werde Euch nun wieder öfter zur Seite stehen. 
Ahfifi hat geschrieben, dass die DA Gabel nur 135mm Federweg hat, das ist so nicht richtig: Der Restfederweg wird durch das Elastomerpaket erreicht, 
damit ist auch die Funktion gewähreistet, wenn das Luftsystem zerstört werden sollte ,...
Was zwar nur theoretisch eintreten kann, aber  auch beachtet werden muss.

Wenn man den Federweg so ausnutzt, dass 135 mm ausgereizt werden, dann sprechen auch die letzten 150 mm an. 

- Versprochen - 

Schönen Gruß 
Andui Schmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## relaxo_ (11. März 2009)

Kennt jemand einen Händler in München, der Bionicon SS führt? Hab über die Bionicon-Website die Händler mal bisschen durchgegangen, manche führen gar kein Bionicon, andere haben nur das GW und/oder Edison da.

Ich würd gern das SS und Edison direkt vergleichen können.

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen den O2 PVA/RC/RL/RPV Dämpfern?


----------



## defender110 (11. März 2009)

Ruf doch mal hier an: http://www.oswald-bikes.de/ 
Herr Oswald Junior!! sollte beide Bikes haben.

Gruss
tom


----------



## AHFiffi (11. März 2009)

Servus
mit Sicherheit hat Alpha Bikes in der Heidemannstr u. Supersycles in der Wasserburger Landstr was zum Testen da, o können dir kurzfristig was besorgen.

Thomas


----------



## villex (31. März 2009)

Servus,

es ist vollbracht und mein Supershuttle steht seit heute bei mir in der Wohnung. Jedoch habe ich feststellen müssen, dass der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze nur 30,4mm ist. Was für Stützen fahrt ihr denn beim SS und wer hat sich das Rohr erweitern lassen?

Gruß


----------



## SuperS-Rider (31. März 2009)

Servus villex,

Also ich fahr die Standard Bionicon Sattelstütze, die zum Bike normalerweise mitgeliefert wird. Ist sehr schade, dass beim SS noch so ein ungewöhnliches Maß vorhanden ist. Von erweiten habe ich noch nix gehört. Einige hier haben jedoch eine absenkbare Vario-Sattelstütze von Kindshock abgedreht, sodass diese in 30,4mm reinpasst. Solltest in der SuFu fündig werden
Hoffe es hat dir ein wenig geholfen!

Gruß,
Martin

Achja, Bild von deiner neuen Lady in der Galerie nicht vergessen

Edit: Habe gerade gesehn, dass ziemlich alle RaceFace Stützen in 30,0mm verfügbar sind: http://www.raceface.com/components/seatposts/


----------



## FRbiker (31. März 2009)

villex.. ich gratulier dir zum Bike da bin ich ja mal richtig auf die Foto gespannt... 
Wieso ist allerdings deine Sattel Stütze 30,4 sollte die nicht 30,0 sein????
Ich fahre den leichte DH Stütze von NC17 in 30,0mm!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## villex (1. April 2009)

ok, die Messung gestern hat 30,4mm ergeben. welche länge fahrt ihr denn? ich habe gesehen, dass der untere teil des rohrs leicht abknickt. ist dies bei euch auch so?

gruß

jan


----------



## T8Force (1. April 2009)

Wie soll das denn gehen? 

Also mein Rohr ist gerade....und auch 30,0


----------



## Oigi (2. April 2009)

er meint bestimmt das Gusset...oder er faehrt kein SS


----------



## villex (2. April 2009)

Ok, Beweisbilder werden am Wochenende folgen 

Kann sein, dass es das "gusset" ist, also der teil, wo die Rohre durch ein Verbindungsstück miteinander verschweisst sind.

Weiss jemand, was die maximale Länge für die Sattelstütze beim SS in M ist?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Oigi (2. April 2009)

Schau doch einfach auf die HP von Bionicon, da stehen die jeweiligen Sitzrohrlaengen in den Geometriedaten. Aber ich denke eine 400 mm Stuetze solltest du auvh bei einer M unterkriegen.


----------



## catalyst (2. April 2009)

Habe in meinem SS z.Zt. eine 400er Roox Stütze montiert. Passt prima. Und dadurch das die Stütze nicht gekröpft ist, gewinnt meiner Meinung nach auch noch die Geometrie / Sitzposition.
In Kürze (also sobald diese aus USA eintrifft) wird aber eine RASE Stütze montiert. Hat ´nen Durchmesser von 30.0mm und lässt sich über die gesamte Länge von 9" (über 200mm) versenken - mit Hebelchen vom Lenker aus. Hatte schonmal ein Vorserien Modell in der Hand und das Ding machte einen echt soliden und funktionellen Eindruck. Lässt sich in 20 Positionen arretieren und der max. obere Punkt kann auch definiert werden. Wiegt satte 600irgendwas Gramm und kostet knapp die Hälfte vom Gewicht (in US$), aber wer bei dem Hobby immer nach dem Sinn fragt ....

infos gibt´s auch unter www.rasebikes.com


Ach ja, da ich zwei davon bestellt habe: Hätte evtl. noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## catalyst (2. April 2009)

Ach ja: Supershuttle in Größe "L"


----------



## böser_wolf (2. April 2009)

349 us dollar das stück?????  275 euro ohne vertrieb in d-land 
repekt hätte ich net bestellt 
gibts da schon nen testbericht ???


----------



## catalyst (2. April 2009)

Tja, den Mutigen gehört die Welt ..... 

Werde mal was schreiben wenn ich das Ding am Bike montiert und spätestens im Mai ausführlich getestet habe.
Wie gesagt, die Version die ich bisher in die Hand bekommen habe machte ´nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## 20madmax08 (4. April 2009)

catalyst schrieb:


> infos gibt´s auch unter www.rasebikes.com
> 
> 
> Ach ja, da ich zwei davon bestellt habe: Hätte evtl. noch jemand Interesse?


 

wenn das bald klappt mit neuem bike dann sag mir mal bescheid wegen der stütze.. wann sollt die kommen...
grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felspirat (8. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir von euch vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung zu Bashguard + Kettenführung für mein SS geben?
Hab eine SLX-Kurbel dran und möchte eigentlich meine drei Kettenblätter behalten. In diesem Zusammenhang hab ich mir mal die Dreist angeschaut. Wenn ich mir da aber nur weitere Probleme einhandel, dann wäre ich auch bereit auf mein drittes Kettenblatt zu verzichten.
Momentan stört mich halt das geschepper der Kette und ab und zu springt sie auch komplett vom Kettenblatt.
Würde mich echt freuen, wenn einer sich bereit erklärt und seine Erfahrungen mit mir teilt.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## racer01 (8. April 2009)

catalyst schrieb:


> Habe in meinem SS z.Zt. eine 400er Roox Stütze montiert. Passt prima. Und dadurch das die Stütze nicht gekröpft ist, gewinnt meiner Meinung nach auch noch die Geometrie / Sitzposition.
> In Kürze (also sobald diese aus USA eintrifft) wird aber eine RASE Stütze montiert. Hat ´nen Durchmesser von 30.0mm und lässt sich über die gesamte Länge von 9" (über 200mm) versenken - mit Hebelchen vom Lenker aus. Hatte schonmal ein Vorserien Modell in der Hand und das Ding machte einen echt soliden und funktionellen Eindruck. Lässt sich in 20 Positionen arretieren und der max. obere Punkt kann auch definiert werden. Wiegt satte 600irgendwas Gramm und kostet knapp die Hälfte vom Gewicht (in US$), aber wer bei dem Hobby immer nach dem Sinn fragt ....
> 
> infos gibt´s auch unter www.rasebikes.com
> ...



Hallo Catalyst,

ich habe interesse an der Stütze, habe schon vor einem halben Jahr darüber gelesen und nur noch auf den Verkaufsstart gewartet.

Grüße
Detlef


----------



## Felspirat (9. April 2009)

@Rader01: Werde mir sicher keine Variostütze anschaffen. Ich brauch die Pausen vom Sattelstütze einstellen um wieder Luft zu holen.


----------



## Oigi (9. April 2009)

@Felspirat: Die Dreist funktioniert super. Du musst sie nur leicht modifizieren und Freigang fuer das Schwingenlager schaffen. Das Gute ist, dass die Kette auch innen gefuehrt ist. Ich steige jetzt allerdings auf zwei Kettenblaetter um, weil ich das Grosse nicht mehr wirklich brauche und habe eine NC-17 Kettenfuehrung bestellt.

Wenn du interesse hast? Schreibe mir kurz eine PN. Nach Ostern nehme ich den Antrieb auseinander. Dann kann ich dir auch Fotos der Kettenfuehrung zukommen lassen.

Gruss

Oigi


----------



## villex (13. April 2009)

Hi, 

hier mal eine Frage an Andi:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine Hope Nabe in der TA Gabel statt als Steckachse auch als Schnellspannerversion zu fahren/umzurüsten?

Gruß


----------



## Oigi (14. April 2009)

Es kein Problem eine Hope Pro II mit einem Umruestkit fuer ca. 25 Euro auf Schnellspann-Variante umzubauen. Was aber ein problematisch wird das Vorderrad dann in der FR-Gabel zu fixieren. Ist eben nur fuer Steckachse kostruiert.
Und einfach das Casting tauschen geht, wegen der unterschiedlichen, Tausch- bzw. Standrohre auch nicht.

Wenn ich falsch liege berichtigt mich bitte...ich lerne gerne dazu.

Warum willst du das machen? Meiner Meinung nach bringt das technisch keine Vorteile. 

Falls du eine TA gegen eine DA tauschen moechtest...einfach bei mir melden.


Gruss 

Oigi


----------



## catalyst (14. April 2009)

Moin!
Habe auch vor Kurzem meine DA gegen eine DA TA getauscht. Das ganze wegen des besseren Ansprechverhaltens, des Zugstufendämpfers, dem Mehr an Federweg und - um eine Nabe mit Steckachse fahren zu können. Jetzt zu fragen ob man in der TA nicht auch eine Hope Nabe mit Schnellspanner fahren kann scheint mir ziemlich wirr, bringt doch die Steckachse tatsächlich mehr Steifigkeit in die Gabel. Es sei denn "villex" hat einen LR Satz mit Schnellspanner und möchte diesen weiterhin nutzen. Dann allerdings würde ich, wenn es denn z.B. eine Hope ProII Nabe ist, diese auf Steckachse umrüsten.

Die Gabel selber kann nicht durch wechseln der Castings auf Schnellspaner umgerüstet werden (dann könnte man ja theoretisch auch jede normale DA kostengünstig auf Steckachse / mehr Federweg umrüsten). Da gibt´s wohl auch ein paar Unterschiede im inneren. Und, warum sollte man auch?

By the way:
- ich hätte da noch eine fast unbenutzte DA Gabel ...
- Hat jemand an der TA schon "floating discs" verbaut? Mit der Tech M4 (200er Scheibe)wird´s mehr als eng an der doch recht klobig geratenen PostMount Aufnahme.


----------



## Oigi (14. April 2009)

@catalyst: Was heisst bei dir getauscht?? Ich habe auch ueberlegt, aber mir waren ca. 1000 Euro echt zu happig. Ich habe beschlossen das Geld in ein neues Bike zu investieren. Das ironwood werde ich hoffentlich demnaechst testen koennen.

Abgesehen, dass die TA (zusaetzlich oder ausschliesslich) mit einer Stahlfeder arbeitet, hat sie Bruecken mit geringerem Offset, laengere Standrohre und ein anderes Casting.

Gruss

Oigi


----------



## villex (14. April 2009)

Habe an sowas gedacht:

http://www.magura.com/uploads/pics/maxletm.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## catalyst (14. April 2009)

Oigi schrieb:


> @catalyst: Was heisst bei dir getauscht?? Oigi



Hoi!
Getauscht bedeutet in meinem Fall das ich 850,- investiert habe um die alte DA gegen eine TA zu tauschen. Wie gesagt, die DA hab´ ich jetzt so rumstehen. Als Ersatzteillager für die noch im Golden Willow befindliche DA, oder so. 
Mir hat´s gepasst, da ich für das was ich fahre keine 200mm Federweg benötige. Ein steiferes und sensibleres Fahrwerk war mir wichtig - und das hab´ ich jetzt. 
Denke das bei den von Dir berechneten rund 1.000,- noch ein neues Laufrad mit drin war, richtig?

Ach ja, Stahlfeder und Luft. Und Du hast vergessen das die TA auch noch mehr Gewicht mitbringt (auch durch den Zugstufendämpfer).


----------



## catalyst (14. April 2009)

villex schrieb:


> Habe an sowas gedacht:
> 
> http://www.magura.com/uploads/pics/maxletm.jpg



Ist letztendlich auch nur eine weitere Spielart der Steckachse. Verschiedene Firmen wie Rock Shox, Marzocchi und eben auch Magura bringen ihre eigenen "Standards" auf den Markt, mit z.B. unterschiedlichen Durchmessern oder Klemmungen.
Bei der TA gibt´s eben die 20mm Variante zum schrauben - und nix anderes.
Das ist dann eben der Fluch der Systemintegration 

Wenn Du eine Hope ProII hast, mach eine mit 20mm Achse draus und Du wirst glücklich. Andere Klemmvarianten gibt´s für die TA (leider) nich.


----------



## Felspirat (14. April 2009)

@Oigi:
Vielen Dank für dein Angebot. Kann ich aber leider nicht annehmen. Werd mir jetzt an die Kettenstrebe einfach nen alten Schlauch ranbasteln. Hab mit meinen SLX-Umwerfer sowieso schon Platzprobleme und denke, dass ich diese mit einer solchen Kettenführung nicht verringern werde. 
Wie gesagt, trotzdem danke!
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Oigi (14. April 2009)

@Felspirat: ich mache morgen mal ein paar Bilder. Weil die beiden Umwerfer ja nicht wirklich unterschiedlich gebaut sind, denke ich dass es eigentlich passen sollte. Aber es ist schon echt eng an der Stelle...da muss ich dir Recht geben.

Gruß

Oigi


----------



## Nasi (26. April 2009)

Tach Leute,

gibt es eigentlich eine Aufstellung aller Drehmomente am Supershuttle.

Mich würde zB. die Drehmomente an der TA Gabel der Steckachse, und den dazugehörigen Klemmschrauben interesieren.

Gruss

Nasi


----------



## MacDynamite (3. Mai 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> so mein Supershuttle mit Rohloff ist auch fertig aufgebaut
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Gandalf01

Erst mal Gratulation zu Deinem optisch atemraubenden SS mit Rohloff  NEID! Da ich über die Rohloff Speedhub im MTB-Einsatz online relativ wenig Infos finde, möchte ich Dich fragen, welche pos./neg. Erfahrungen Du damit im Gelände gemacht hast? Würdest Du heute den Umbau nochmals vornehmen oder auf die Bbox warten?

Zudem eine Modell-Frage ... falls Du auch Erfahrung mit dem Edison haben solltest: Ich bin am Freitag erstmals ein Edison (08er-Modell in Grau und Grösse M) gefahren und habe mich darauf 'sauwohl' gefühlt  Da mir die etwas aggressivere Optik des SS sowie der grössere Federweg des Dämpfers allerdings etwas mehr zusagen würden, frage ich mich, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch eher auf das SS mit 150er-Gabel setzen soll (Einsatzzweck: CC, Trails, Feierabendrunde auf/über den Hausberg, keine heavy jumps aber doch eher aggressive Fahrweise mit dem Wunsch, meine Fahrtechnik weiter zu entwickeln).

>MacDynamite<
Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Mai 2009)

Hi Marco,

ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Supershuttle und meiner Rohloff. Ich würde es auf jeden Fall wieder tun.



> (Einsatzzweck: CC, Trails, Feierabendrunde auf/über den Hausberg, keine heavy jumps aber doch eher aggressive Fahrweise mit dem Wunsch, meine Fahrtechnik weiter zu entwickeln)


Mein Supershuttle ist fast 16Kg schwer geworden und mehr für Enduro ausgelegt, allerdings fahre ich damit auch "kleine" traillastige Touren bis 30-35 Km . 


Für meine Hausstrecke (30 Km/ 600HM drei S0/S1-Trails und ein S1/S2 Trail) nehme ich mittlerweile mein Supershuttle, weil es einfach mehr Spaß macht, allerdings beim Haßbergritt (CC-Rennen) wäre ich damit nicht einmal den ersten Berg rauf gekommen  (hierfür ist es definitiv nicht geeignet). 

Schreib mal den böser_wolf (Walter) an der hat eine Menge Erfahrung sowohl mit Bionicon als auch mit Rohloff, hat auch meines aufgebaut 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MacDynamite (16. Mai 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Supershuttle und meiner Rohloff. Ich würde es auf jeden Fall wieder tun.


Hallo Erwin

Vielen Dank für Dein positives Feedback  Ich bin nach 25 Jahren Biken mit Kettenschaltung soweit, dass ich einer alternativen und sowohl optisch als auch technisch einmaligen Lösung wie der Rohloff Speedhub eine Chance geben will Ausserdem: Bis die B-Boxx mit neuem Bionicon-Rahmen erhältlich ist, dauert es wohl noch zwei Jahre. Bis dahin hat sich das gepimpte Supershuttle mit Rohloff hoffentlich bewährt... und falls nicht, lässt es sich als Kunstwerk immer noch an die Wand nageln  

Keep riding & take care!

>MacDynamite<
Herzliche Grüsse aus der Schweiz, Marco


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Mai 2009)

Grüerzi Marco,

ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall schon einmal viel Spaß, egal ob Edison oder Supershuttle . 
Ich habe vor meinem Kauf eine Runde mit einem Supershuttle mit Rohloff gedreht und habe mich eigentlich sofort entschlossen die Rohloff kommt in das neue Bike.
Allerdings mußt Du beim Trailfahren bedenken, dass der Schwerpunkt durch die "schwere" Rohlof weiter nach hinter geht, aber man ( n ) gewohnt sich drann.
Wenn man das Teil erst einmal den Berg oben hat 
*ist das Teil bergab ein absoluter Hammer mit viel Spielraum*

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## schneller Emil (19. Mai 2009)

hey! 
brauch endlich einen breiteren Lenker im SS. Fahre bisher 66cm, hab am gardasee mal ein paar bikes mit breiteren Teilen gefahren und will jetzt auch mehr länge!!!    
hat wer eine ahnung welche breiteren Lenker (70cm oder mehr..) für die Doppelklemmung zugelassen sind???
syntace vro gibts nur in 68cm,.... sonst???

greets emil


----------



## milchkoenig (20. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre syntace vector DH 700mm, der wurde mir von Bionicon empfohlen als ich mich nach einem breiteren Lenker erkundigt habe.


----------



## schneller Emil (20. Mai 2009)

ist laut syntace-homepage aber *nicht* für VRO-system geeignet und deshalb auch nicht fürs bionicon system.... sollte wohl trotzdem halten. ist ja ein dh-lenker....
obwohl: trotz stärkerer bauweise kann bei falscher klemmweise relativ rasch eine überlastung an den falschen stellen entstehen.

wie lange fährst du den lenker schon? iwe probleme?
wundert mich, dass bionicon den einfach so empfiehlt (werden ihn wahrsch. selbst auch fahren..  )

greets e.


----------



## tomtomtom333 (20. Mai 2009)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> ist laut syntace-homepage aber *nicht* für VRO-system geeignet und deshalb auch nicht fürs bionicon system.... sollte wohl trotzdem halten. ist ja ein dh-lenker....
> obwohl: trotz stärkerer bauweise kann bei falscher klemmweise relativ rasch eine überlastung an den falschen stellen entstehen.
> 
> wie lange fährst du den lenker schon? iwe probleme?
> ...



ich würde aber vermuten, daß die Klemmbreite nicht passt (wenn nicht für VRO empfohlen!

CU, Tom


----------



## rebell74 (20. Mai 2009)

Klemmt das VRO Sytem nicht breiter,
das FIT System klemmt doch nur auf knapp 7cm, da kann man doch fast jeden Lenker nutzen?!


----------



## tomtomtom333 (20. Mai 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> Klemmt das VRO Sytem nicht breiter,
> das FIT System klemmt doch nur auf knapp 7cm, da kann man doch fast jeden Lenker nutzen?!



hab schon mal normale lenker probiert - passt garantiert NICHT perfekt, und beim Lenker würd ich sicher nichts riskieren!
CU tom


----------



## milchkoenig (20. Mai 2009)

Der Lenker passt sehr gut, die Klemmung sitz sauber und es ist noch ein wenig Platz bis zur Biegung.
Ich fahre so seit ca. 1200km.
Ich denke es kommt darauf an wie breit das Mittelteil des Lenkers ist damit die Klemmung sauber anliegen kann, dann ist es kein Problem.
Bei einem Carbon Lenker wäre ich schon vorsichtiger (zu den Dingern hab ich eh kein Vertrauen).
Wenn ich das hier im Forum so mitbekomme bin ich auch nicht der Einzige der seinen Lenker ausgeweselt hat und von Problenen hab ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebell74 (20. Mai 2009)

bei Carbon wäre ich auch etwas misstrauisch, zugegeben. Ich habe mir für mein Edison 31,8er Vorbauschellen besorgt. Beinahe alle Alu OS-Riser die ich in der Hand gehalten hab sind auf über 7cm 31,8mm stark... insofern . 
Sogar bei einigen Carbonlenker war die mittlere Verstärkung (Klemmbereich) breiter als 7cm, dennoch würde ich es da nicht gerade drauf anlegen wegen 50gr leichter


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (27. Mai 2009)

Servus,
lohnt es sich eine Double Agent gegen die Double Agent TA ersetzen? Wie wirkt sich das auf das Fahrgefühl und das Bike aus? Und wie teuer ist die TA?


----------



## Oigi (27. Mai 2009)

Die TA kostet min. 850 Euro. Und ob sich das lohnt weiss ich nicht. Nachdem sich mein bevorzugtes Einsatzgebiet verschoben hat, habe ich auch ueberlegt die TA einzubauen. Ich habe aber beschlossen noch ein Jahr zu sparen und mir dann so ein dickes Ding zu kaufen, da ich fuer ein Tausender mehr schon gute gebrauchte DHler bekomme. Fuer Touren, die das SS dann noch macht, reicht die DA allemal. Einen direkten Vergleich koennen die Wechsler bestimmt besser machen.
Zumal die alte Gabel dann rumsteht bzw. wie einfach ist sie an den Mann zu bringen?

Gruss

Oigi


----------



## AHFiffi (27. Mai 2009)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Servus,
> lohnt es sich eine Double Agent gegen die Double Agent TA ersetzen? Wie wirkt sich das auf das Fahrgefühl und das Bike aus? Und wie teuer ist die TA?



Es lohnt sich. Durch die höhere Steifigkeit der TA, mehr Federweg sowie Freigabe für große Bremsscheiben und die Zugstufe hab ich auf den Trails ein deutliches Plus an Sicherheit dazugewonnen(-gekauft).  Fürs Bike bedeutet das logischerweise mehr Gewicht. Man sollte sich natürlich über den hauptsächlichen Einsatzbereich im Voraus Gedanken machen, es bringt ja nichts, mit nem 16 Kilo Bike lange Touren mit vielen Bergauf-Höhenmetern zu machen oder plötzlichen CC-Ambitionen zu verfallen. Und für Leute, die ihr Bike am liebsten im Kofferraum transportieren, ist die VR-Demontage bestimmt nicht so prickelnd. 5er und 6er Inbus(6er event sogar 2x) sollte man immer dabei haben, um das Ding rauszukriegen. Seitens der Wartung ändert sich nichts, ist nur ein Schräuberl mehr zum Zerlegen der Gabel.
Zum Preis ist zu sagen das Bionicon sie für VK 850,- feilbietet, je nach Händler u Verhandlungsgeschick kann es auch bedeutend weniger sein. Montagekosten weiß ich nicht, hab ich selber gemacht. Kann aber nicht die Welt sein, weil ging total easy.
Die alte Gabel hat sich eigentlich relativ zügig einen neuen Besitzer gesucht, fast ohne mein zutun hier übers Forum. War angenehm überrascht, daß das gute Stück ratzfatz zu nem super Preis weggegangen ist.
Wenn du schon in MUC wohnst, kann man sich ja vieleicht mal an der Isar treffen, dann kannst du dir selbst ein Bild davon machen oder ne Probefahrt.
Also, vieleicht hab ich dir etwas weiterhelfen können, LG Thomas


----------



## FRbiker (27. Mai 2009)

Ich muss mich hier auch mal kurz einklinken da ich auch vorhabe mir vieleicht die TA zu kaufen.
AHFiffi: spricht denn die TA etwas sensibler an als die DA?
weißt du den Gewichtsunterschied bzw. weißt du was die TA wiegt?
bei mir sprechen auch einige Gründe für den Kauf nur der Preis lässt mich noch zögern
leg ich 500euro drauf bekomme ich ein gebrauchtes DH Bike mit dem ich auch mein Spaß im Park haben kann, wiederrum fährt sich das SS wirklich klasse auch für beides!!!


----------



## Oigi (28. Mai 2009)

Ich habe, wie schon gesagt, auch lange ueberlegt-die Vorteile sind verlockend. Aber nachdem die Drops immer hoeher werden und die Spruenge immer weiter habe ich mich fuer ein komplett anderes Bike entschieden und werde das SS als FR-Tourer aufbauen. Und wenn ich dann noch irgendwann Geld ueber habe (wann das wohl sen wird) kommt die TA.

Habe mich uebrigens in das Devinci Wilson verliebt.

Gruss

Oigi


----------



## robby (4. Juni 2009)

Nochmal zum Thema Lenker:
Hat von Euch jemand schonmal versucht, den Specialized S-Works XC Carbonlenker dranzuschrauben? Die Lenkerklemmung beträgt ja 31,8mm ...


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
kann das Supershuttle Steckachsen Laufräder aufnehmen?
Und kann mir noch wer sagen was der Unterschied zwischen "CenterLock" und "IS 2000"?


----------



## T8Force (4. Juni 2009)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann das Supershuttle Steckachsen Laufräder aufnehmen?
> Und kann mir noch wer sagen was der Unterschied zwischen "CenterLock" und "IS 2000"?



Soweit ich weiß hat nur die FR-Gabel eine Steckachse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz_Möhre (4. Juni 2009)

Und die kostet mir zuviel


----------



## barelylegal666 (5. Juni 2009)

servus jungs,
verkauft jemand ein gebrauchtes oder auch neues devinci wilson 4 von 2009. egal in welchen zustand!!

danke schonmal


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Juni 2009)

ähm wieso stellst du die frage hier????
bikemarkt wär da so mal ne idee


----------



## T8Force (1. August 2009)

Servus zusammen. Da mein Tauchrohr ziemlich schlecht entgratet war, sieht meine Sattelstütze doch recht ramponiert aus und ich denke darüber nach sie durch eine Thomson zu ersetzen. Nach längerer Betrachtung denke ich, dass die "setback" der richtige Ersatz sein müsste. 

Kann das jemand bestätigen? Hat jemand diese Sattelstütze schon einem montiert gehabt?


----------



## rebell74 (1. August 2009)

ich fahre die gerade Thomson Elite im Edison. Ist ne günstige und robuste (relativ kratzfest) und leichte Stütze. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## MacDynamite (9. August 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Grüerzi Marco,
> 
> ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall schon einmal viel Spaß, egal ob Edison oder Supershuttle .
> Ich habe vor meinem Kauf eine Runde mit einem Supershuttle mit Rohloff gedreht und habe mich eigentlich sofort entschlossen die Rohloff kommt in das neue Bike.
> ...


 
Hallo >>>Gandalf<<<

Endlich ist mein Bionicon Supershuttle (Custom Setup) fertig geworden  Die Verwandtschaft mit Deiner heissen Kiste ist optisch nicht zu leugnen  Einige aktuelle Bilder habe ich eben online gestellt ... 

Nochmals besten Dank für Deine motivierenden Auskünfte! Ich war eben eine Woche auf der Lenzerheide und habe es dabei so richtig "krachen" lassen. Leider war eine Nachmeldung für die "Trek Bike-Attack 2009" nicht mehr möglich ... habe mich deshalb mit freien Trainingsfahrten auf der DH-Originalstrecke begnügen müssen 





Beste Grüsse aus der Schweiz
>>>MacDynamite<<<
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (9. August 2009)

Hey Marco. Sehr schicker Aufbau. Gefällt mir.

Frage: Wie bist du zu dem weißen "Geo-Knopf" gekommen? Ist der beim weißen SS Standard weiß oder hast du ihn dir lackiert? Würde gerne das orange von meinem bike losbekommen....


----------



## MacDynamite (9. August 2009)

Hallo T8Force

Ich habe das optische "Bionicon-Wahrzeichen" über meinen Händler (Welcome) lackieren lassen ;-) Orange passte einfach nicht!

Beste Grüsse,
Marco


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. August 2009)

Hi Marco,

freut mich das Dein Bike jetzt fertig ist.
Sieht Top aus  und könnte der Zwilling von meinem sein 
Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß in den Trails, auf Touren und im Bikepark.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Strotch (10. August 2009)

@Marco:

Muss ich da nen Termin machen? Weil wenn i schon in der nähe Wäre, dann könnte ich mir das Teil auch weiß lackieren lassen *g* -wollte Dich eh noch fragen, woher Du das in weiß hast 

Bye
Strotch


----------



## MacDynamite (10. August 2009)

Strotch schrieb:


> @Marco:
> 
> Muss ich da nen Termin machen? Weil wenn i schon in der nähe Wäre, dann könnte ich mir das Teil auch weiß lackieren lassen *g* -wollte Dich eh noch fragen, woher Du das in weiß hast
> 
> ...


 
@Strotch
Bei Welcome werden die Bionicon-Schalter natürlich nicht mit dem Pinsel weiss gestrichen  Als Custom-Bike-Shop arbeitet der Händler meines Vertrauens mit einem externen Lackierwerk zusammen ... hierfür muss der Schalter natürlich zerlegt werden. Ob die Dienstleistung auch für Noch-Nicht-Kunden angeboten wird, lässt sich mit einem Telefonanruf sicherlich rasch und einfach klären (-> Ivan verlangen).

*Adresse:*
Welcome GmbH
Baarerstrasse 43
CH-6300 Zug
Tel. +41 (0)41 720 43 43
E-mail[email protected]


Viel Glück wünscht
Marco


----------



## bionicon (11. August 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen, 
da fällt mir genau eine Sache ein: 

WOW  !  Super schickes Bike! und den Knopf umlackiert 
Wer hat´s erfunden ,..... 

Schöne Ausfahrten 

Euer 
Andi


----------



## John Oswald (13. August 2009)

robby schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Lenker:
> Hat von Euch jemand schonmal versucht, den Specialized S-Works XC Carbonlenker dranzuschrauben? Die Lenkerklemmung beträgt ja 31,8mm ...



jo, hab ich gemacht - hat natürlich keine "offizielle freigabe", hält aber einwandfrei, auch im groben geläuf!


----------



## damage0099 (13. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir ein Supershuttle 1 in Größe M (bin 1,80) morgen kaufen.
Bin es heute probegefahren, und morgen mache ich Ernst (zu 99.9%, noch meinen Lieblingstrail damit rocken).

Ich habe noch eine Frage: Ist der Sattelstützendurchmesser tatsächlich 30.0?
Ich möchte unbedingt eine absenkbare Sattelstütze.
Wie habt Ihr dieses Problem gelöst?

Gruß damage


----------



## MacDynamite (13. August 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte mir ein Supershuttle 1 in Größe M (bin 1,80) morgen kaufen.
> Bin es heute probegefahren, und morgen mache ich Ernst (zu 99.9%, noch meinen Lieblingstrail damit rocken).
> 
> ...


 
Hi damage
Wenn Du darauf bestehst, ein SS aus der aktuellsten Produktionsreihe zu bekommen, dann beträgt der Sattelstützendurchmesser NEU 30,9mm! Ich habe mein SS Custom vor drei Wochen erhalten und verwende die JOPLIN Vario-Sattelstütze von Crank Brothers. Und die gebe ich nicht mehr her  

Guckst Du ...




Gruss
>>MacDynamite<<


----------



## damage0099 (13. August 2009)

hammerbike, schon gesehen 

Leider ist "meins" von 2008, also die ältere Variante.
Ein SS FR aktuell wäre auch da, jedoch ist es mir mit 15kg doch zu schwer(fällig)....

btw: Täusche ich mich, oder ist die Zugstufe kaum spürbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacDynamite (13. August 2009)

@damage
Ah, so! Kein neues Exemplar?! Ja dann ist die JOPLIN ohne Murks nicht verwendbar. Es soll aber alternative Lösungen geben ... habe dazu im MTB-Forum vor einiger Zeit diverse Beiträge gefunden.

Die Funktion der Zugstufe (-> Rebound-Einstellung) ist in der Praxis tatsächlich kaum/nicht wahrnehmbar!? Gehe deshalb morgen auch bei meinem Händler vorbei. Ist eventuell "Vaporware" ?!?

Grüsse,
>>MacDynamite<<


----------



## T8Force (14. August 2009)

Kann ich so aber nicht bestätigen. Man sagt ja auch, dass sich die Zugstufe erst ab einem bestimmten Gewicht lohnt/bemerkbar macht.

Ich bin das erste 1/2 Jahr ohne gefahren und habe auf schnellen Wurzeltrails den Rückstoß der Gabel ganz schön zu spüren bekommen. Durch Einbau der Zugstufe konnte ich das Problem eliminieren.


----------



## catalyst (14. August 2009)

Ich hab mir im Frühjahr eine DA TA mit Zugstufe für mein Supershuttle spendiert - und möchte das Teil nicht mehr hergeben. Bringt echt was, die Gabel springt nicht mehr so flummiartig herum (in schnellen Wurzelpassagen z.B.). Mit Gabel, Hope Bremsen, Mavic Crossline LR Satz wiegt das Bike jetzt satte 15kg (ohne dabei schwerfällig zu sein - und die Berge trete ich auch noch selber rauf!), aber ich wiege ja auch 90kg ......

Wo ich jetzt noch drauf warte ist, dass es den "Tesla" Rahmen im Frühjahr als Rahmen ohne alles zu kaufen gibt. Dann könnte ich, nachdem ich ja jetzt die Gabel gewechselt habe, dann den Rahmen tauschen.
Denke die Hinterbaukonstruktion könnte deutlich steifer sein als die jetzige. Ich spüre und sehe da jedenfalls einiges an Verwindung (in Hinterbau und Tretlager).


----------



## bionicon (14. August 2009)

Dear Damage, 
Wir haben das Problem gelöst, indem wir in der aktuellen Serie ein 30,9 er Rohr verbaut haben. 
Das heißt für Dich: Problem gelöst !

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## catalyst (14. August 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Dear Damage,
> Wir haben das Problem gelöst, indem wir in der aktuellen Serie ein 30,9 er Rohr verbaut haben.
> Das heißt für Dich: Problem gelöst !
> 
> ...



Was mich jetzt als Bastler noch interessiert: Habt Ihr nur den Innendurchmesser des Rohres verändert, oder hat sich auch der Aussendurchmesser verändert? Im Klartext: Kann ich mein Sattelrohr fachmännisch auf 30,9mm aufreiben (unter vollem und sofortigem Verlust jeglicher Garantie natürlich)


----------



## bionicon (14. August 2009)

Du alter Bastler, 

Ja, es wurde nur der Innendurchmesser geändert !
Und: Garantie ist dann natürlich Essig, Systemgarantie bleibt bestehen. 
( Du bist nicht der erste mit der Idee -  Gerissen ist bei diesesn Bikes noch nix ) 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## MacDynamite (14. August 2009)

MacDynamite schrieb:


> @damage
> ...
> Die Funktion der Zugstufe (-> Rebound-Einstellung) ist in der Praxis tatsächlich kaum/nicht wahrnehmbar!?


 

Präzisierung:
Natürlich ist das Ansprechverhalten einer Bionicon-Gabel mit/ohne Zugstufe unterschiedlich. Ich meinte vielmehr folgendes: Die Einstellung meiner Zugstufe (-> rotes Drehrad) hat keine von mir subjektiv wahrnehmbare Veränderung der Austauchgeschwindigkeit der Gabel zur Folge!? Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach nur nicht sensibel genug  Falls jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und vielleicht eine Lösung zur Hand hat, bitte melden!

Thx, 
>>MacDynamite<<


----------



## catalyst (14. August 2009)

Hi Mac!

Also bei mir ist da ein deutlicher Unterschied spürbar. Deutlich spür- und sichtbar war´s dann auch als ich das Ding denn zum Austausch des Gabelfußes (Rückrufaktion) zerlegt hatte. Da sieht man schon deutlich was der Dämpfer macht.

Dabei fällt mir ein - beim lösen hatte ich dann auch gleich das Ventil unten am Ende des Dämpfers gelöst. Alles wieder schön fest gemacht und Druck drauf gegeben - so nach Gefühl. Kennt jemand den genauen Wert? Und was passiert wenn ich mehr oder weniger reinpumpe? Bei mehr Druck müsste ich doch den Druck im System niedriger halten können, so theoretisch. Nur, schadet das evtl. dem Dämpfer? Hat da jemand Ahnung & Erfahrung? Gibt´s da evtl Tuningpotenzial, trotz Systemintegration??


----------



## damage0099 (14. August 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Dear Damage,
> Wir haben das Problem gelöst, indem wir in der aktuellen Serie ein 30,9 er Rohr verbaut haben.
> Das heißt für Dich: Problem gelöst !
> 
> ...



Hallo,

jaaaa, ich bin seit 8h stolzer Besitzer eines SS 1. 
Nur hab ich das 08.-Modell, d.h. Durchmesser 30.0.

Da ich aber eh eine absenkbare Stütze 27.2mm habe, hab ich eine Reduzierhülse bestellt....dann paßt alles 
Aber gut, daß ihr das geändert habt.
(PS: Mein Gott, was ein geiles Teil....mit meinen ZTR-Flow, FA2.4 tubeless ohne Pedale gewogen 13.2kg!....Hammerbike, echt!)

Noch so nebenbei: mit einwenig Umgewöhnung klappen nun auch die Bunnyhopps mit dem SS genausogut 



MacDynamite schrieb:


> Präzisierung:
> Natürlich ist das Ansprechverhalten einer Bionicon-Gabel mit/ohne Zugstufe unterschiedlich. Ich meinte vielmehr folgendes: Die Einstellung meiner Zugstufe (-> rotes Drehrad) hat keine von mir subjektiv wahrnehmbare Veränderung der Austauchgeschwindigkeit der Gabel zur Folge!? Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach nur nicht sensibel genug  Falls jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und vielleicht eine Lösung zur Hand hat, bitte melden!
> 
> Thx,
> >>MacDynamite<<



ja, ich merkte auch nichts von der Zugstufe. Diese ist allerdings am SS FR verbaut....bin ich zwar probegefahren, aber richtig spürbar (aha-Effekt-mäßig) war nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (19. August 2009)

Ich möchte gern meine K24 aufrüsten auf einen größeren Durchmesser.
Habe atm 2 x 180er Scheiben drauf.
Möchte gerne auf 2 x 203er Scheiben aufrüsten.
Am letzten WE wurde vor allem die hintere Bremse schwer überhitzt (ca. 3km lange, sehr steile Abfahrt. Bremse überhitzte dermaßen, daß ich fast nicht zum stehen kam...und ich bin gewiß kein "Angstbremser", der ständig schleifen läßt).

Welche (6-Loch) Bremsscheiben würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Gut, leicht und günstig...


----------



## Oigi (19. August 2009)

Ich kann dir nur die Avid Code 5 ans Herz legen. Die bremst das ist der Hammer...ein sogenannter Handanker eben. Und das beste ist die bekommt man schon gute 200 Euro-vorn und hinten. Sieht allerdings nicht so toll aus wie die The One. Die 2010er soll ja nochmal besser sein als die bisherige...kostet aber auch entsprechend mehr.


----------



## damage0099 (19. August 2009)

aha, danke für die Info, wollte nur die Scheibendurchmesser erhöhen.

Mal noch ne Frage: Was kann man denn gegen das quietschen beim Bremsen hinten machen (Bremswirkung vorhanden)?
Habe schon viel gelesen hier, alles nichts gebracht:

- ausgerichtet
- Kabelbinder an Leitung
- Kupferpaste
- Beläge abgezogen (plangeschliffen)
- Kupferpaste unter 6-Loch-Aufnahme von Nabe
- Kupferpaste hinter Beläge
- gut eingebremst
- Bremsbeläge gewechselt

weiß nicht mehr weiter....wenn ich einen Trail runterfahre, hört man mich im Umkreis von nem Kilometer.....


----------



## SuperS-Rider (19. August 2009)

Servus Damage

Ich habe heute mit einem Kunden genau über dieses Thema philosophiert!
Er meinte bei ihm hätte der Einbau von XT-Scheiben ohne Wave das nervige Quietschen und Singen eliminiert. Kann ich mir selbst auch gut vorstellen, da dadurch die Eigenfrequenz der Bremsscheibe geändert wird. Vieleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit in einem Shop vor Ort das mal mit verschiedenen Scheiben auszuprobieren.
Mir selbst war der Aufwand zu groß und ich habe mir fürs Supershuttle gleich die Elixir geholt, und zwischen K18/K24 und der liegen dann doch Welten was die Akustik und die Performance angeht


----------



## damage0099 (19. August 2009)

Hallo SuperS-Rider,
ich werde als erstes eine andere Scheibe ohne Wave testen.
Danke für den Tip.
Möchte nicht unbedingt die kompl. Anlage tauschen. Dachte erstmal nur an die Scheiben.
Wenn eine non-wave mux-mäuschen-still ist (wie es sich gehört), brauche ich eine solche in 203mm erst garnicht kaufen.
Danke 
Werde morgen Ergebnisse posten, auch wenn eigentlich OT.
Aber ich gehe davon aus, daß ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem bin.


----------



## Oigi (20. August 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Welche (6-Loch) Bremsscheiben würdet ihr mir empfehlen?




Sorry, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil :...

Ich habe beim ersten Belagwechsel die Sinterbelaege von Formula genommen. Danach war die Bremse merklich ruhiger. Allerdings war ich mit der Performance nicht ganz zufrieden und bin wieder auf die Organischen gewechselt. Und das quietschen haelt sich auch noch in grenzen. Ich fahre aber auch die The One.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (20. August 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Werde morgen Ergebnisse posten, auch wenn eigentlich OT.
> Aber ich gehe davon aus, daß ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem bin.



Über Deine Info würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Habe das Supershuttle noch nicht so lang und die Bremsen quietschten bei Betätigung von Anfang an. Nun hat mein  (Radhändler und Verkäufer des Bionicons) die Beläge gegen sog. "Comfort"-Beläge gewechselt und stärkere Klammern eingebaut.
Leider quietscht die Hinterradbremse nun auch beim Treten und die neuen Beläge bremsen zudem nicht so gut, bzw. erst mit mehr Handkraft an den Hebeln, vorher gefiel es mir besser.
Es quietscht bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung oder beim Rollen wenn Bewegung in den Hinterbau bzw. auf das Hinterrad kommt, nicht beim ruhigen Schieben. Wenn ich hinten leicht anbremse und weiter trete qietscht es nicht mehr, ebenso wenn ich hinten mal kurz stark bremse kommt das Quietschen "erst" nach 50m wieder...
Und natürlich quietscht es weiterhin beim Bremsen bergab wie zuvor.

Ich muß gestehen, daß ich keine Lust habe bei einem neuen und eher hochpreisigen Rad die Bremse - und wenn auch in Teilen - auszuwechseln. 
Wenn das Problem so bekannt ist, frage ich mich, warum keine andere Bremse von Seiten des Herstellers verbaut wurde. Aber ich bin auch Bionicon - Neuling und kenne mich da nicht aus.

Grüße und danke für Eure Ratschläge!


----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2009)

@Oigi: Hab dich falsch verstanden, dachte du meintest, ich solle die Bremsanlage tauschen und nicht nur die Scheiben.
@Votec Tox: Interessant. Anscheinend haben mehrere das Problem mit dem quietschen beim Bremsen.

Wie siehts denn mit der Avid Code 5 aus?
Hat da jemand Erfahrung oder quietscht das Bionicon grundsätzlich  ?


----------



## esta (20. August 2009)

@votec tox: ich fahr selber ein Edison 2008 mit formula bremse und das quietschen ist weder produktionsfehler noch die schuld von bionicon. wenn du beim Bremsen ein quietschen hörst liegt das daran das du nicht fest genug bremst bei ganz leichtem schleifen lassen entsteht dieses geräusch ganz normal durch die eigenschwingung der bremsschweibe und die regelmäßigen kleinen stöße durch die stollenreifen sobald du fester bremst verschwindet das geräusch. wer beim normalen rollen ohne bremsen quietschen hört muss mal sehen ob er evtl. dämpfendes material zwischen bremsschweibe und nabe bekommt. durch die dadurch erschwerte schwingungsübertragung sollte sich das geräusch zumindest "verändern"  evtl is der reifendruck auch zu hoch. mit niedrigerem druck -> weniger direkte stoßübertragung auf die scheibe. Probierts mal aus. generell lässt sich der aufbau der eigenschwingung schlecht verhindern weil es unzählige faktoren gibt die da mit reinspielen. aber das waren so die wichtigsten.

edit: ich hab das selber mit dem dämpfenden material noch nicht ausprobiert also seit bitte vorsichtig und achtet darauf das ihr keine zu dicke schicht nehmt und die schrauben trotz der neuen schicht die erforderliche klemmkraft behalten.
noch ne möglichkeit wäre  das ihr mal schrauben einer anderen festigkeitsklasse probiert um die bremscheibe zu montieren das könnte die übertragung auch beeinflussen. informiert euch aber über die anforderungen der schraube.


----------



## Votec Tox (20. August 2009)

Hallo Esta!

Vielen Dank für Deinen fachlichen Rat! Ich fahre mit 1,6 - 1,8 Bar, probiere es mal mit weniger. Interessant ist daß eben mit dem Wechsel der Bremsbeläge mein  auch neue Reifen aufgezogen hat (Statt Schwalbe Albert nun Maxxis Advantage hinten und Maxxis Minion vorn. Das würde ja zu Deiner Theorie passen, andere Stollen - andere Eigenschwingung.

Wenn ich bergab bremse, werde ich es nun mal fester versuchen. Aber letzten Sonntag beim Freeride-Trial in Flims habe ich schon - für meine Verhältnisse - ordentlich gebremst  und je fester ich zuziehe, umso lauter quietscht es...
Das Quietschen beim Treten ist ziemlich laut, aber kein Dauerton wie bergab, sondern ein Radumdrehungsabhängiges "quiek-quiek-quiek". Ich sehe aber keinen nennenswerten Höhen- oder Seitenschlag in der Felge, zumal ich ja letzten Freitag bei der Erstinspektion des Bionicons war. Das Hinterrad war habe ich auch schon rausgenommen und die Backen mit einem Schraubenzieher auseinander gedrückt, hat aber Nichts gebracht.

Für mich ist das Ganze halt ungewohnt, an meinem alten schwarzen Rad bin ich fast 20.000km mit einer schwäbischen Scheibenbremse (Luise FR) gefahren, welche niemals quietschte, wenig Pflege bekam (außer Belag- und mal Scheibenwechsel) und mit dem Rad bin ich auch die gleichen Strecken bergab gefahren - oder gehoppelt .

Grüße!


----------



## esta (20. August 2009)

hmm das das quietschen trotz festem bremsen sogar lauter wird ist eigenartig. überprüf mal ob du wenn du nur den reifen drehst z.b im stand das umdrehungsabhängiges quietschen noch da ist. beim treten könnte es auch durchaus nicht die bremse sondern das gelenk hinterm tretlager sein.
Auch schon Vorgekommen : Quietschen und knarzen durch die sattelklemmung. der  ton wird durch das sitzrohr nach unten weitergeleitet und ist schwer zu lokalisieren. bau die sattelstütze aus mach sie sauber und bau sie wieder ein.
Andernfalls sitzt hinten die bremsscheibe nicht perfekt zentriert oder der bremssattel sitzt nicht gut.
was mehrere ursachen haben kann z.B. das das hinterrad leicht schief eingebaut ist , kann bei schnellspanner mal vorkommen, oder das der brems sattel leicht verdreht ist, die beiden flächen müssen extrem parallel laufen.
Generell weißt ein umdrehungsabhängiges quietschen aber auf eine unwucht in der bremsscheibe  hin, die is schwierig zu beheben weil die scheiben unheimlich fest sind und sich kaum kontrolliert zentrieren lassen.
durch dein beschriebenes starkes bremsen und dann bleibt der ton aus würde ich allerdings auf die unwucht in der scheibe tippen.
Tipp: bau mal nur die brems scheibe aus und leg sie auf eine möglichst perfekt ebene fläche z.B. Glas  und schau ob sie wippt wenn du mit dem finger drauftippst.

Die chance das es ein problem mit der Bremsscheiben aufnahme ist, evtl durch fertigungs ungenauigkeiten bei der herstellung der Nabe, halte ich für relativ gering.

Reifen: 1,6 - 1,8 bar ist eigentlich bereits so niedrig das man das denke ich als ursache ausschließen kann. ich hatte da eher an drücke im bereich 2,8 -3 bar gedacht.


----------



## Votec Tox (20. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für Deine wertvollen Tipps!
Morgen Abend werde ich mich damit auseinandersetzen und wieder berichten 

Sattelaufnahmequietschen kenn ich vom schwarzen Rad zu Genüge, das schließe ich hier fast aus, habe das schon kontrolliert. Quiekt auch beim Stehend fahren und nun habe ich ja diese verstellbare "Gravitydropper", welche bisher ohne Geräusche ihren Dienst verrichtet hat.

Nochmals vielen Dank für deine Mühe!
Grüße


----------



## Oigi (20. August 2009)

@damage: Ich kann die Code 5 uneingeschraenkt empfehlen. Hab sie an einem Scott Gambler PDS einen Tag lang gequaelt. Da war kein Fading, kein Quietschen oder sonst irgendwas. Die Verzoegerung hat jedesmal wieder beeindruckt. Zwei Kumpels von mir fahren sie auch auf ihren DHlern und moechten keine andere Bremse mehr fahren. Zumal das Preis-/Leistungsverhaeltnis unschlagbar ist.

@votec Tox: Ich wuerde erstmal alles an der Bremse direkt probieren um sie ruhig zu stellen. Luftdruck und Reifen sind fuer mich keine Gruende, dass eine Bremse quietscht.

- Sattel neu ausrichten 
- Bremsscheibe loesen und wieder festziehen
- Belaege bearbeiten (planen, Rueckenplatte reinigen und schmieren)
- evtl. Bremsaufnahme am Rahmen planen

Aber natuerlich ein nach dem anderen.


----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2009)

@Oigi: Danke. Werde ich evt. noch nachrüsten, im Frühjahr 

So:
Habe eine Magura-Bremsscheibe verbaut. Diese ca. 30x schön eingebremst.
Die Originale hat schon nach 5x bremsen gequietscht.
Noch ist alles ruhig.
Das einzige, was hörbar ist: Ein kurzes quietsch-Geräusch, wenn ich ganz langsam steil runterfahre, so ab ca. 6km/h bis kurz vor's Stehen, ca. 2km/h.
Der Rest ist ruhig. Absolut nichts zu hören.

Werde nun eine Sundowner-Runde drehen, mal sehen, wie es sich auf dem Trail verhält.

Poste nachher, ob's noch ruhig ist im Walde.


----------



## häri__ (20. August 2009)

Servus Leute,

ich hatte auch die Formula K24 und von Anfang an nur Probleme gehabt.
Mit original Belägen Fading ohne Ende und ein wildes Bremsgekreische.

Mit Swisstop Belägen gings eigentlich ganz gut, jedoch nach 3 - 4 Fahrten 
am Nordparktrail waren die fertig. - sie hatten jedoch kein Fading, das Quietschen hielt sich zumindestens bei trockenen Verhältnissen in
Grenzen. 

Das blöde Vibrieren der Scheibe hinten hab ich aber mit keinen Tricks weggebracht.

Habe jetzt auf die Gustl umgestellt und seitdem ist Ruhe, den Verschleiß
kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, sind noch die ersten Beläge drinn.

lg. Hari


----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2009)

Status bei mir:
Quietschen ist vollständig weg.
Auch bei extrem langsamer Steilhangabfahrt.
Magura-Scheiben sei Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaini (20. August 2009)

sauber, freut mich für dich


----------



## hamsteralex (20. August 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Status bei mir:
> Quietschen ist vollständig weg.
> Auch bei extrem langsamer Steilhangabfahrt.
> Magura-Scheiben sei Dank



Was für eine Scheibe(Gustav, Louise etc.?) hast Du eingebaut? Meine Scheibe hinten macht mich nämlich auch wahnsinnig....


----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2009)

Ich hatte dieselbe an meinem 2.-Bike, die hatte Louise standardmäßig drauf.
Daher nehme ich an, daß es die Louise ist:

Meine sieht genau so aus:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Bremssche...eile?hash=item3354f86e63&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Was ich noch machte:
- mit Bremsscheibenreiniger alles reinigen
- Kupferpaste an Belägerückseite
- ganz leicht Kupferpaste auf die Nabenaufnahme der Bremsscheibe
- Kabelbinder an Bremsleitung so nah am Bremssattel wie möglich
- Bremsbeläge am oberen und unteren Radius angefast (Feile)

Aber der Haupterfolg ist natürlich der Einbau der anderen Bremsscheibe.
Wie gesagt: Sie quietschte von Anfang an und es wurde nicht besser oder schlechter...

Ich hoffe, dies hilft euch weiter.


----------



## Dominic1982 (29. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade daran eine neue Bremse für mein SS zu suchen. 
was haltet Ihr von der Hope Moto V2?
Hat jemand eine Ahnung was ich für eine Bremsenaufnahme an der Gabel habe ? 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## T8Force (29. August 2009)

Also mein Händler schwört auf diese Bremse, aber ich bin mit meiner Code 5 sehr zufrieden. Bin gestern vom Gardasee wiedergekommen. 10 Tage lang auf tour gewesen und die Bremse hat mich nie im Stich gelassen.

Bremsaufnahme? Meinst du Postmount oder ISS? Laut Bionicon hat die Gabel eine ISS-Aufnahme.


----------



## catalyst (29. August 2009)

Hoi!
Habe bei mir - nachdem die K24 in einer langen, steilen und langsamen Bergabpassage im letzten Herbst fast den Dienst quittiert hatte - im Frühjahr eine Hope TechM4 montiert. Vorne 203mm und hinten 180mm Scheibe, jeweils Floating Disc und das ganze mit Stahlflex. Was soll ich sagen: Rundum glücklich. Super Bremsleistung, standfest, gut dosierbar und natürlich die geniale Optik. Ausserdem bekommt man, wenn denn mal was kaputtgeht, bei Hope jedes noch so kleine Teil als Ersatz. 

Vorne steckt in meinem SS die DA TA mit Postmount, so dass der Sattel mit Adapter für 203mm montiert ist. Hinten ist der Sattel mittels Adapter auf die IS Aufnahme geschraubt. War kein Problem und auch die Einstellung war Problemlos. Lästiges quietschen gibt´s auch nur bei Nässe, aber nur kurz für zwei / drei Umdrehungen, dann is wieder Ruhe.


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2009)

@catalyst: Kannst mal bitte ein Pic einstellen? Suche ja auch eine Alternative zur K24.

@all: Mir fiel heute auf, daß nicht nur mein Dämpfer einfedert, sondern auch vorne am Zylinder das zyl. Teilstück, welches für die Geometrieverstellung zuständig ist.
Federt dies bei euch garnicht, oder federt das bei euch auch minimal mit?
(Federt mein Zylinder für Hinterbau ca. 5mm, so federt es vorne 1-2mm).


----------



## catalyst (29. August 2009)

Foto vom Bike hätte ich dann mal hochgeladen, leider aber keine Details der Bremse zu erkennen. Dafür ist das Foto ganz frisch ....
Weiter Bilder kommen dann mal in Kürze.

Bei mir federt der Bionicon Adapter auch ein, denke aber das dies normal ist - handelt es sich doch letztendlich um nichts anderes als ein pneumatisches System, genau wie beim Dämpfer. Und da wo´s den geringsten Wiederstand gibt, federt´s eben ein.


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2009)

danke 

Aha, dachte ich mir schon, danke. Dann ist ja alles i.O.

Heute nochmals ein paar techn. Anspruchsvolle Stellen gefahren.
Das SS ist ein Traum. In jeder Hinsicht   und dazu noch super-tourentauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (1. September 2009)

catalyst schrieb:


> Hoi!
> Habe bei mir - nachdem die K24 in einer langen, steilen und langsamen Bergabpassage im letzten Herbst fast den Dienst quittiert hatte - im Frühjahr eine Hope TechM4 montiert. Vorne 203mm und hinten 180mm Scheibe, jeweils Floating Disc und das ganze mit Stahlflex. Was soll ich sagen: Rundum glücklich. Super Bremsleistung, standfest, gut dosierbar und natürlich die geniale Optik. Ausserdem bekommt man, wenn denn mal was kaputtgeht, bei Hope jedes noch so kleine Teil als Ersatz.
> 
> Vorne steckt in meinem SS die DA TA mit Postmount, so dass der Sattel mit Adapter für 203mm montiert ist. Hinten ist der Sattel mittels Adapter auf die IS Aufnahme geschraubt. War kein Problem und auch die Einstellung war Problemlos. Lästiges quietschen gibt´s auch nur bei Nässe, aber nur kurz für zwei / drei Umdrehungen, dann is wieder Ruhe.



hallo,
ich möchte mir auch vorn + hinten 203er Scheiben gönnen.
Kannst du mir bitte sagen, welche Adapter ich für Vorn und Hinten genau brauche?
Danke,
gruß damage


----------



## catalyst (1. September 2009)

@damage

Der vordere Adapter für 203mm auf PostMount trägt das eingarvierte Kürzel "C", der hintere für 183mm (!!) Scheibe hört auf den Namen "B". Beides natürlich original HOPE Teile.

Denke Dein freundlicher Fachhändler kann Dir aber auch genau sagen was Du benötigst. Solltest Du online bestellen wollen, findest Du alle Infos auch auf der Homepage von "www.hopegermany.com". In Deinem Fall wäre das wohl vorne von PostMount auf PostMount für 203mm Scheibe (falls Du auch eine DA TA Gabel fährst?!), also HBSM40. Hinten müsste dann bei Deinem Wunsch nach einer 203mm Scheibe ein IS Adapter HBIS40 dazwischen montiert werden. Alle Angaben natürlich ohne Gewähr!

Solltest Du online bestellen wollen, schau mal bei ChainReaction rein, die haben normalerweise ein ziemlich gutes "Baukastensystem" für solche Teile.


----------



## damage0099 (1. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Info. 
Werde mir das genauer anschauen.
Ja, habe vorn die Standard-DA-Gabel dran.
Ich warte noch auf ein "Schnäppchen" bez. Bremse (Bikemarkt oder ibäh).
Aber aufgerüstet wird definitiv auf 2x203mm.


----------



## catalyst (1. September 2009)

Wenn vorne noch die normale DA dran ist, dann benötigst Du vorne vermutlich auch den HBIS40 Adapter, da bei der Gabel auch eine IS Aufnahme dran ist und keine PostMount.

Vorne und hinten 203mm bringt sicher reichlich Reserven, bin aber mit den 183mm hinten auch sehr zufrieden - obwohl ich momentan etwas über meinem Idealgewicht liege


----------



## damage0099 (1. September 2009)

Ich finde den HBSM40 nicht....

Ja, die Reserven möchte ich haben.
Im Urlaub wurde die hintere Bremse bis zum Verlust der Bremswirkung erhitzt....Kilometerlang in extrem losem Schotter sehr steil bergab.....


----------



## catalyst (1. September 2009)

Wie gesagt, frag mal den freundlichen oder kontaktier HOPE Deutschland - die sollten Dir genaue Auskunft geben können. 

"Schnäppchen" könntest Du jetzt, wo doch mit der Eurobike schon wieder alles aus 2009 mit Hilfe der Bike und anderer Postillen zum Auslaufmodell degradiert wird, sicherlich online oder im Laden ergattern. Wobei HOPE da auch ziemlich preisstabil ist. Wie die meisten Firmen die wirklich gutes Zeuch liefern ..... Gut so, eigentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (1. September 2009)

Hi, ich überlege momentan meinen hinteren Dämpfer (RPV) gegen den lock-baren Dämpfer (RC)zu tauschen. Da ich auf manchen touren doch mal länger bergauf fahre, stört das wippen mich doch ganz schön.

Was haltet ihr generell davon? Hat der RC-Dämpfer irgendwelche nennenswerte Nachteile? Ist er schwerer, geht er schneller kaputt...ist er weniger reaktionsstark wie der Alte?

Für Tipps und Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## catalyst (1. September 2009)

Hoi!
Als GW und SS Fahrer hab ich beide Dämpfer verbaut. Den LockOut im GW und den RPV im SS. Und bin natürlich auch schon auf die Idee gekommen das ganze mal zu tauschen. Generell ist die Performance und Haltbarkeit, meiner Meinung nach, bei beiden gleich. Blockiert fährt sich das SS natürlich wesentlich besser bergauf, da es durch die Schwingenkonstruktion doch ziemlich (im Verhältnis zum GW und anderen) wippt und an der Kette zieht. Jedoch kann ich da beim RPV auch ganz gut damit leben wenn ich diesen ziemlich "straff" einstelle. Subjektiv fährt sich der RPV im SS "weicher". Und ohne LockOut möchte ich das GW nicht fahren, da ich das Bike auch hier im Flachland hernehme und das auch mehr die Wahl für ausgedehnte Touren in den Bergen ist. Das SS kommt seltener an die Sonne, dann aber in seiner natürlichen Umgebung 
Letztendlich habe ich die Dämpfer wieder so verbaut wie sie waren. Nur im letzten Urlaub (Dolomiten im Frühjahr) hab ich den RC wieder kurzfristig in´s SS eingebaut da ich längere Touren auf dem Zettel hatte, aber auf den Federweg nicht verzichten wollte und meine Frau und ich unterschiedlicher Meinung über die Anzahl der mitzunehmenden Bikes waren ...


----------



## T8Force (1. September 2009)

auch nicht schlecht.

Also, da ich nur 1 bike habe/benutze soll es für ausgedehnte touren ebenfalls herhalten. Ich interpretriere jetzt also deinen Text in sofern als ein pro-Argument?!

Am Gardasee musste ich teilweise 1000hm machen und dabei ging mir das Gewippe schon auf den Zeiger.


----------



## mäxx__ (1. September 2009)

@T8Force

habe heuer auch am SS den Dämpfer getauscht.
Ich hatte den "einfachen" drin und habe mir den Plattformdämpfer geholt!

War beim Alpencross mit sehr langen Uphill-Passagen sehr angenehm zu fahren und bergab läufts wie vorher auch.

Fazit:

Es lohnt sich!


----------



## Helltone (1. September 2009)

T8Force schrieb:


> Hi, ich überlege momentan meinen hinteren Dämpfer (RPV) gegen den lock-baren Dämpfer (RC)zu tauschen. Da ich auf manchen touren doch mal länger bergauf fahre, stört das wippen mich doch ganz schön.
> 
> Was haltet ihr generell davon? Hat der RC-Dämpfer irgendwelche nennenswerte Nachteile? Ist er schwerer, geht er schneller kaputt...ist er weniger reaktionsstark wie der Alte?
> 
> Für Tipps und Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar.



Moin,

also ich habe an meinem GW den PVA verbaut und war beim diesjährigen Alpencross froh, dass ich zwei Lockouteinstellungen hatte. Das erleichert einem z.B. einen durchgehenden Uphill von 1400hM schon sehr


----------



## MacDynamite (3. September 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> .... Aber der Haupterfolg ist natürlich der Einbau der anderen Bremsscheibe. Wie gesagt: Sie quietschte von Anfang an und es wurde nicht besser oder schlechter...
> 
> Ich hoffe, dies hilft euch weiter.


 
Eben gelesen: "Quietschende Mountainbikebremsen lassen Pferd scheuen  Reiterin tot" http://bit.ly/10dxt3  Dieses Problem müssen die Hersteller endlich in den Griff bekommen, mein Auto quitscht schliesslich auch nicht, wenn es regnet.

Nachdenkliche Grüsse
>>MacDynamite<<


----------



## MacDynamite (3. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Bionicon-Gabel mit einer Lockout-Funktion zu versehen? Der Plattformdämpfer ist zwar nützlich, bei längeren und steilen Uphill-Passagen wippt die (abgesenkte) Gabel an meinem SS aber trotzdem etwas gar arg 

Dank im Voraus für jeden Tipp!

>>MacDynamite<<


----------



## robby (3. September 2009)

Tsts, ich weiß garnicht, was ihr habt. Also bei mir wippt nix, trotz butterweicher Einstellung. 

Und wieso sucht die Polizei nach dem Mountainbiker?
Klingt für mich wieder einem nach einem ziemlichen Propaganda-Feldzug...


----------



## hamsteralex (3. September 2009)

robby schrieb:


> ...und wieso sucht die Polizei nach dem Mountainbiker...



Ich kenn zwar die Gesetze in der Schweiz nicht, aber bei uns stünden da unter Umständen so ein paar Sachen im Raum. 

Je nachdem wie der MTB'ler an den Reiterinnen vorbei gefahren ist und ob er von dem Scheuen der Pferde etwas mitbekommen hat...könnten da schon ganz schön heftige Anschuldigungen zustande kommen. Es ist immerhin ein Mensch ums Leben gekommen. 

Aber vielleicht suchen sie ihn ja auch nur als Zeugen.


----------



## waldschrad (3. September 2009)

nee bei mir wippt trotz butter au nix....hab das plattform-zeugs noch nie vermisst-im gegenteil!s nimmt sensibilitat....das zauberwort heisst "runder"tritt...

//

kann mit schon vorstellen das der gaul durchgegangen ist, aber eher wegen mangelnder beherrschbarkeit duch die reiterin...wenn sie die viecher nur einmal die woche vonne weide holen um 5m in freier wildbahn auszureiten(da meisst zu wenig zeit/geld-ich kenn einige reiter...),ist klar das die an nix gewöhnt sind und erschrecken...
es fehlt ross&reiter am praxis....natürlicht nicht alle!aber das merkt man dann bei beiden recht schnell was sache ist...

ich persönlich hab aus dem grund immer n heiden respekt vor den huf!tieren & bei uns gibts einige.....

PFERDE GEHÖREN IN NEN MOTOR-ODER INNE PELLE...!!!!!!!!

gruss chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (3. September 2009)

waldschrad schrieb:


> PFERDE GEHÖREN IN NEN MOTOR-ODER INNE PELLE...!!!!!!!!


Fohlensalami??


----------



## waldschrad (3. September 2009)

auch...  und filet....aber ohne pelle


----------



## MacDynamite (4. September 2009)

robby schrieb:


> Tsts, ich weiß garnicht, was ihr habt. Also bei mir wippt nix, trotz butterweicher Einstellung.


 
Du nimmst mich auf den Arm, oder  ... auch wenn das klassische Wippen/Schaukeln mit einem Plattformdämpfer selbstverständlich verunmöglicht wird. Aber auch kein Ein-/Austauchen der Gabel? Grübel, Grübel


----------



## Nasi (5. September 2009)

Hallo,

das die Pferde duchgegangen sind kann ich mir schon vorstellen, da Pferde sogenannte Fluchttiere sind.
Ist mir selber schon passiert das Pferde durchgegangen sind, und das obwohl ich in lagsamer Geschwindigkeit und weiten Bogen an den Pferd vorbei gefahren bin,und das obwohl ich mich bemerkbar gemacht habe.
Es ist halt die Frage, was erschreckt die Viecher mehr, Klingeln oder Rufen.

Wenn hier ein Mensch zu Tode gekommen ist so ist das ganz normal, das die Polizei Ihn sucht, da warscheinlich eine Anzeige wegen blabla mit Todesfolge im Raum steht.

Gruss

Nasi


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2009)

MacDynamite schrieb:


> Du nimmst mich auf den Arm, oder  ... auch wenn das klassische Wippen/Schaukeln mit einem Plattformdämpfer selbstverständlich verunmöglicht wird. Aber auch kein Ein-/Austauchen der Gabel? Grübel, Grübel



Also wenn ich sitzend bergauf fahre, wippt der Dämpfer nur minimal. Runder Tritt und kein "Stampftritt" vorausgesetzt.
Fahre mein SS auch mit Klickies, da ich es auch für große Touren nehme.

Gabel federt dabei garnicht, d.h. nicht sicht- oder spürbar (beim bergauf fahren).

Im Wiegetritt sieht das natürlich anders aus.
Aber auch da ist mittels anderer Technik viel rauszuholen.
Ich lege den Schwerpunkt weitmöglichst nach vorn, so daß die Gabel möglichst weit eingetaucht ist.
Und mit den Armen drücke und ziehe ich weniger.
War anfangs ne Umstellung / Umgewöhnung, aber ich komme mittlerweile prächtig damit zurecht.

Ne blockierbare Gabel ist natürlich nochmal ein großer Unterschied, aber mit dem bischen Wippen, das nun noch bleibt, kann ich gut leben.


----------



## robby (7. September 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich sitzend bergauf fahre, wippt der Dämpfer nur minimal. Runder Tritt und kein "Stampftritt" vorausgesetzt.[...]


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Sowohl mit als auch ohne Klickies: Da wippt nix bzw. nur minimal, kaum der Rede wert. Bin zuvor das Votec M6 gefahren, ebenfalls ein Eingelenker. Gegenüber meinem SS war das jedoch ein absolutes Schaukelpferd. Und wenn bergauf im Gelände die Federung reagiert, dann habe ich da ebenfalls nichts dagegen. 

War letzte Woche am Gardasee und durfte am Tremalzo endlich mein SS so richtig auskosten. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Das Bike ist der Hammer! Und auch bergauf ein "super shuttle" 

Diese Woche will ich auf tubeless umsteigen. Bin schon gespannt...


----------



## damage0099 (7. September 2009)

@robby: Was hast du für ein Bremssystem verbaut?


----------



## robby (7. September 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @robby: Was hast du für ein Bremssystem verbaut?


Formula Oro / K18.


----------



## waldschrad (7. September 2009)

wieso tubeless??wasfürigi? ich fahr ausschliesslich swampys&highrollers,beide 2.35" 1ply....sonst kannsts potential vom shuttle mMn nicht richtig nutzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacDynamite (7. September 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich sitzend bergauf fahre, wippt der Dämpfer nur minimal. Runder Tritt und kein "Stampftritt" vorausgesetzt.
> ....
> Im Wiegetritt sieht das natürlich anders aus.
> Aber auch da ist mittels anderer Technik viel rauszuholen.


 
 Aha, vielen Dank für die Tipps! Dann werde ich also erst einmal an meiner Technik feilen und auch wieder Klickies montieren. Und dabei habe ich gehofft, mit Investitionen ins Material persönliche Unzulänglichkeiten kompensieren zu können. War wohl nichts


----------



## milchkoenig (8. September 2009)

waldschrad schrieb:


> wieso tubeless??



Weil man dann mit sehr wenig Luftdruck fahren kann ohne ständig den Schlauch flicken zu müssen. Ich selbst fahre nur noch so! Meine Betty´s ziehn unter 2 Bar wie ein Tracktor. Mountain King Supersonic mit Reifenmilch für die längeren Touren sind perfekt.


----------



## waldschrad (8. September 2009)

ich fahr ständig 1,7vorne,1,9hinten mit 1plsy.. mit 2plykarkasse(downhiller noch weniger...)hab in 3jahren noch NIE geflickt!!!weder auf n hometrails(recht steinig), noch im park...und das du damit mehr grip hast als mit nem highroller wage ich zu bezweifeln!!
alles rollwiederstandfetischisten!!!! mMn geht grip vor...

die bettys hab ich am ersten tag runter geschmissen...die halten nix!!!!erst recht nicht wenns feucht ist!!!
probier  highroller kombination  2.35" 42a falt vorne,60a 1ply hinten....


----------



## damage0099 (8. September 2009)

SS + tubeless = Hammer!  

@robby: aha, danke für die Info. Was für Scheiben fährst du? 180/180? Sind mir zu klein...und überhitzten extrem 
Habe noch die 180/180 K24 dran...NOCH!


----------



## milchkoenig (8. September 2009)

waldschrad schrieb:


> das du damit mehr grip hast als mit nem highroller wage ich zu bezweifeln!!
> alles rollwiederstandfetischisten!!!! mMn geht grip vor...



Highroller hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
In einem geb ich Dir Recht:
mehr Grip = mehr Fun
Ich bin dann mal eine Tour von 70km und 1200hm mit den Betty´s gefahren und es war die Hölle! 
Seit derzeit gehen die Heavy Duty Schlappen nur noch die kleineren Touren bis 40km. Es macht keinen Spaß wenn einem die Kumpels locker leicht um die Ohren fahren und man selbst konstand am Limit ist.
Auf Asphalt ist der Unterschied gut zu beobachten.
Betty´s kosten ab ca. 20km/h soviel Kraft wie der MK ab ca. 30km/h.
Da ich 2 Radsätze mein eigen nenne bietet es sich an einen leichten Tourensatzt und einen Heavy Duty vorzuhalten.


----------



## waldschrad (8. September 2009)

da ich hauptsächllich allein unterwegs bin und auch viele km mim kona fress,hab ich angenehme kondition...(unter der woche 30-40/tag,am wend mehr...oft zweimal:tagsüber/nachts... 50:50 kona/SS,mit schienbein/hose/teilw ellbogenprotektoren))für die meissten leuts reichts dicke...jetzt bin ich mit nem konditionstier unterwegs:zur steigerung...
->berghoch gleich schnell-bergab:schneller...

ich würd n zweiten lrs für schlammpneus nehmen...da ich mir aber ne rohloff ins ss pack,wirds biz teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (8. September 2009)

@milchkoenig (der Name ist ja wohl Programm ) + waldschrad: 
Was sind "Highroller"? Soweit ich es bisher verstanden habe, sollen tubeless einen geringeren Rollwiderstand bei gleichzeitig höherer Traktion aufweisen...

Ich für meinen Teil habe mir die Fat Albert bestellt.
Derzeit fahre ich noch Nobby Nic, bin jedoch mit Kurvengrip, Schlammverhalten und Durchschlagschutz nicht zufrieden. Das FA-Set scheint mir (auch was Gewicht angeht) für Touren die sinnvollere Alternative.

@damage0099
Ja, ich fahre 180/180. 200er Scheibe ist an meinem Casting nicht freigegeben und für meine Geschwindigkeiten/Gewicht reichen 180er absolut.
Schlielich mussten früher auch mal Cantilever herhalten ...


----------



## 4mate (8. September 2009)

robby schrieb:


> Was sind "Highroller"?


>>> KLICK <<<


----------



## waldschrad (8. September 2009)

@robby:hast schon recht mit traktion und widerstand....denk der highroller hat in 60a schon doppelt so viel rollwiederstand wien NN,aber auch min doppelt so viel grip...und in 42a mischung noch biz mehr von beidem.......aber das kompensierst recht schnell mit der kondition,unds einiges breitere grinsen im gesicht wennd unten bist...man gewöhnt sich dran...und macht spass wenn man sich dann mit den schlappen bei überlandfahrten an rennvelos hängt...


----------



## robby (16. September 2009)

So! Tubeless sind drauf, Milch ist drin und morgen gehts ab nach Südtirol. 
Noch eine Frage am Rande: Fährt von Euch jemand den Fat Albert noch am "alten" Hinterbau? Mir scheint der Platz ein wenig eng...uiuiui


----------



## guruW (16. September 2009)

habe den alten Fat A. mit 2,35 und 60er Breite hinten drauf. Die diversen Steinchen haben sich mittlerweile schon ganz schön reingefräst ins Alu. Fährst du schon 2,4?
greez guru


----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2009)

ich fahre die 09er FA in 2.4 mit dem alten Hinterbau.
Ärgere mich schon, daß ich nicht das neue Modell genommen habe.....
Ist schon eng.
Muß öfters meine Schuhsohle während der Fahrt zur Stein-Entfern-Maschine missbrauchen.
Platz werden keine 5mm li + re sein. Eigentlich "zu" eng. Fahre aber gern die 2.4er. Sowieso tubeless.

Werde mir demnächst Schutzfolie anbringen.


----------



## waldschrad (16. September 2009)

hab rechts und links n passendes stück(quasi n "clip") aus federstahl gebogen...
25 x 60 x 0,3mm....
aber die neue schwinge muss trotzdem her 
weiss man was die kostet?

gruss chris


----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2009)

ich möchte morgen meine neue Avid Code 203/203 montieren.
Wie demontiere ich da am einfachsten die Hinterbremse?
(Bremsleitung geht unter der Aluhülse durch)

Dachte so:
- Luft aus dem Dämpfer,
- die 4 Inbus-Schrauben lösen, Dämpfer ist hinten schon mal "offen"
- Aluhülsenklemmung lösen und Hülse halb rausziehen
- Alte Bremsleitung kann nun entnommen werden
- neue Bremse montieren
- alles sauber machen, leicht einfetten + anziehen

Oder gehts einfacher?
Bremssystem öffnen (Leitung wegschrauben + durchziehen) möchte ich nicht.

gruß damage


----------



## damage0099 (17. September 2009)

Bremse sitzt, wackelt + hat Luft 
Ging schneller + einfacher als ich dachte.
An den Anblick der Code muß ich mich noch gewöhnen. Die riesen Scheiben hinten....und die "globige" Code am Lenker...aber Bremsleistung ist erstmal HAMMER!
Habe sie ca. 25x eingebremst....Wurfanker ist der richtige Ausdruck. 
Quietschen und schleifen tut sie mal "noch" nicht....ich hoffe, das bleibt so.


----------



## Votec Tox (24. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Bioniconfahrer!

Heute ist es nun an meinem schönem Supershuttle passiert, Schaltauge (heißt das so?) ab, natürlich mitten auf einem Singletail...







Natürlich gehe ich Morgen zum örtlichen Radhändler, nur ist mein Bioniconhändler 1,5 Autostunden weit weg, darum vorab folgende Fragen - bin mit Fahrradtechnik wenig vertraut:

- Die Ausfallenden sind quasi eingefräst und das (Alu?) Blech, welches bündig darin liegt, ist abgebrochen. Ist das ein Bioniconspezifisches Teil oder hängt das an der Schaltung dran?
- Sind hier ein oder zwei Ersatzteile nötig?
- Die Ausfallenden an sich sehen unbeschädigt aus, oder? Das unten sind wohl nur Schrammen im Lack vom Radein- und ausbau oder ist da auch etwas weg gebrochen?
- Macht es Sin so ein Blechteil gleich zweimal zu bestelln für den nächsten Fall 

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (24. September 2009)

> Gott sei Dank hat das Schaltauge in dem Fall gemacht was es soll und ist gebrochen


-Das "(Alu?) Blech" ist das Schaltauge und ein Bioniconspezifisches Teil.

- Ein Schaltauge

- Dazu müssen die Supershuttler etwas sagen ;-) (bin GoldenWillower...)

- Ja 

Mit den Schaltaugen ist es so, dass es Tausende davon gibt, für jedes Modell ein spezielles. Dein Händler kann also nur bei Bionicon eines/zwei bestellen. 
(Wäre wie ein Sechser im Lotto wenn er das vorrätig hätte)
 Das kannst Du auch selbst: >>klick<< ... 

Gleich Morgen früh anrufen und mit etwas Glück ist es am Samstag im Briefkasten.


----------



## Votec Tox (24. September 2009)

Vielen Dank _4mate_ für Deine Hilfe! 
Werde gleich Morgen früh zwei Stück bestellen!
Möchte doch wieder fahren!


----------



## MTB-Basti (24. September 2009)

Hey hi. 
Bin mal neu im Forum. Muss gestehen, ich bin auch vom Bioniconvirus infiziert. Hab leider gerade etwas ärger mit meinem Golden Willow, deshalb mal die Frage: gibt es noch mehr Leute die eine Rohloff in ihrem Bike fahren??

Zu dem Bild:
Das Schaltauge ist in der Regel Rahmenabhängig. Manchmal hat man Glück das andere Hersteller das gleiche in ihren Rahmen verwenden. Drauf verlassen würde ich mich aber nicht es im Bikelädchen um die Ecke zu finden.
Ob wirklich nur das Schaltauge def. ist kann man auf Fotos schlecht erkennen. Fals das Schaltwerk im Hinterrad abgerissen ist würde ich noch Speichen kontrollieren und das Schaltwerk (event. Krumm??) Drücke die Daumen


Ride on. Basti


----------



## böser_wolf (25. September 2009)

MTB-Basti schrieb:


> Hey hi.
> Bin mal neu im Forum. Muss gestehen, ich bin auch vom Bioniconvirus infiziert. Hab leider gerade etwas ärger mit meinem Golden Willow, deshalb mal die Frage: gibt es noch mehr Leute die eine Rohloff in ihrem Bike fahren??
> 
> 
> ...



was haste den für probleme?

fahr seit jahren eine rohloff in verschiedenen bikes


----------



## mirco m. (25. September 2009)

MTB-Basti schrieb:


> Hey hi.
> mal die Frage: gibt es noch mehr Leute die eine Rohloff in ihrem Bike fahren??
> 
> i



ja gibt es!
gruß mirco


----------



## MTB-Basti (25. September 2009)

Naja habe immer wiederkehrende Probleme mit angerissenen Hinterbauten (vorher bei anderen Herstellern) Leider nun auch an meinem Golden Willow. Frag mich die ganze Zeit ob das event. durch die Drehmomentabstützung kommen kann??


----------



## böser_wolf (25. September 2009)

hmm wie ist die rohloff eingebaut mit dem speedbone ??

hast du mal bilder wo der hinterbau gerissen ist ???

hab ich noch nicht gehabt


----------



## mirco m. (26. September 2009)

hallo
die standart drehmomentstüze ist statisch unproblematischer als die speedb. .....habe ich gehört von einem der einen in der kneipe getroffen hat.
ich weis ne doofe frage aber is die kette wirlich lang genug?

meine rohloff ist im SS mit speedb. und scheibenb. und alles toll! nur wird recht viel weg für die kette benötigt woduch sie beim DH klappert, und das hasse ich 

gruß mirco


----------



## böser_wolf (26. September 2009)

mirco m. schrieb:


> hallo
> die standart drehmomentstüze ist statisch unproblematischer als die speedb. .....habe ich gehört von einem der einen in der kneipe getroffen hat


nur das du die bei einem 4gelenker net benutzen kannst
und das der radwechsel länger dauert

@MTB-Basti  bilder von deinem rad??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirco m. (26. September 2009)

.......ich habe es mir nicht vorher angesehen....asche über mein haupt  

es gibt auch andere 4glenkerkonstruktionen

gruß mirco


----------



## böser_wolf (26. September 2009)

mirco m. schrieb:


> .......ich habe es mir nicht vorher angesehen....asche über mein haupt
> 
> es gibt auch andere 4glenkerkonstruktionen
> 
> gruß mirco



ne ne gelenk vor dem ausfallende=4gelenker=horstlink (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horstlink)

alles ander mehrgelenker vpp #
klugschei**modus aus


----------



## Votec Tox (27. September 2009)

Kurze Rückmeldung:
Das neue Schaltauge ist dran, leider ist bei der Aktion auch der Schnellspanner verbogen, nun das ist kein Problem, einen Neuen besorgt. Zudem ist aber der Zug, welcher hinten aus dem Rahmen kommt auch noch abgeknickt, den zu ersetzen war ein Geduldsspiel...
Wäre es vielleicht besser ihn außen mit Kabelbindern zu verlegen, dann hätte es beim nächsten Mal nicht solche Auswirkungen, er würde dann nicht so "brutal" abgeknickt werden sondern hätte genug Spiel.
Was meint Ihr? Wie habt Ihr das gelöst?


----------



## waldschrad (27. September 2009)

aussen entlang...und durch komplett durchgehenden... mMn viel besser... gruss chris


----------



## mirco m. (27. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ne ne gelenk vor dem ausfallende=4gelenker=horstlink
> 
> alles ander mehrgelenker vpp



zum glück bin ich jetzt konstrucktiontechnisch aufgeklärt!

namaste    

 ......und wenn jemand nich weis was das bedeutet ich kenne ein der weises sowieso besser


----------



## MTB-Basti (28. September 2009)

Zum Thema Rohloff. Türlich ist die Kette lang genug. Und bei uns sind mitlerweile ca. 7 Golden Willow mit Nabe unterwegs. Stellt an sich kein Problem da. Vielleicht fahre ich auch nur zu viel (lach). Mal schaun, vielleicht kommt dann jetzt ein Supershuttle. Bilder muss ich mal schaun, Drehmoment wird auf jedenfall über die Bremscheibenaufnahme abgeleitet. Versuche mal ein Bild zu finden auf dem man das erkennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trasher_one (1. Oktober 2009)

Muss mich leider von meinem Supershuttle aus Studentischen Gründen Trennen

Ab sofort in der Bucht 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bionicon-Supershuttle-I-no-Edison-remedy-Enduro_W0QQitemZ220487950637QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item33561b212d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## damage0099 (1. Oktober 2009)

Verräter! ^^duckundweg


----------



## Masberg (1. Oktober 2009)

wenn's in S wäre... hätt ich's überlegt


----------



## MTB-Basti (12. Oktober 2009)

Juhu, Supershuttle fahren ist so geil!!! Hab ja vorher n Golden W gehabt. Das war auch schon nicht schlecht, hat nur irgendwie Falten gekriegt. Bionicon hat sich aber wirklich Kulant gezeigt und zu nem annehmbaren Kurs ausgetauscht -DANKE-.  Hab Angst gehabt die Kiste würde mehr wippen, aber der Hinterbau arbeitet wirklich gut und nur dann wenn er soll. Hoffentlich wird der Winter kurz mit wenig Schnee. Ab 30 cm wird das Tempo so langsam . Bilder gibts später.


----------



## waldschrad (13. Oktober 2009)

und wieder n überzeugter mehr.... 

ich geb das din au net mehr her!
mein "touren"bike...

nur noch die neue schwinge, rohloff 203code vorn/185juicy7 hinten

denn is gut...
weil: s gibt n gboxx1-bike...

>30cm: freifahren angesagt...so ab dem 5ten mal lafts dann...

gruss chris


----------



## damage0099 (13. Oktober 2009)

gönnst du dir die neue Schwinge? Wegen der Breite?
Was kostet der Spaß nun genau?
Code203/203 hab ich auch aufgerüstet


----------



## waldschrad (13. Oktober 2009)

ja,hab ich mal schwer vor...zu weihnachten 

hauptsächlich wg der steckachse-steifigkeit!
zum anderen auch wg der breite...hab mir in PdS mit 2.5er highrollers s elox wegpoliert...jertzt 0,2mm edelstahlblech am exponierten stellen...

hab an mein dhler moch zwo j7er verbaut->noch zwo codes posten, amaturen tauschen, dann sind beide bikes gleich....
finds recht angenehm mich nicht gross umstellen zu mussen...
deore-x9 schaltschema reicht...

gruss chris


----------



## criso (8. November 2009)

servus,

hat irgendwer zufällig einen (funktionierenden)original Dämpfer fürs supershuttle mit dem langen Hub übrig??

bin seit kurzem besitzer eines ss, musste nun aber feststellen dass der kürzere Dämpfer wie z. B. beim edison verbaut ist...


----------



## AHFiffi (9. November 2009)

Hi,
also ich hab keinen funktionierenden Dämpfer übrig. Brauch eigentlich auch nen neuen, bei mir kommt aus dem Ventil beim Abschrauben der Dämpferpumpe immer Öl raus.


----------



## Gpunkt (9. November 2009)

AHFiffi schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich hab keinen funktionierenden Dämpfer übrig. Brauch eigentlich auch nen neuen, bei mir kommt aus dem Ventil beim Abschrauben der Dämpferpumpe immer Öl raus.


 
Das ist normal das ein wenig Öl beim abschrauben rauskommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criso (17. November 2009)

hat von euch schon mal jemand das schwingenlager gewechselt/wechseln müssen weils ausgeschlagen war??
starke bewegungen am lager sind bei jeder pedalumdrehung zu sehen und spüren..


----------



## AHFiffi (18. November 2009)

Hi
habs noch nicht wechseln müssen, aber schon einige Male zerlegt. Sind die selbigen wie vom Steuersatz. Hast du die Lager noch nie nachgefettet? Eventl. bringt zerlegen des Hinterbaus u neu einfetten+ gescheit anziehen der Konusschraube noch was.  Befürchte bloß, wenn du schon sichtbares Spiel hast, das dann mehr hin ist als die beiden Lager.
Servus Thomas


----------



## criso (18. November 2009)

servus,

nein hab das ss erst seit kurzem(gebraucht) - bin zuvor ein edison 09 gefahrn(das mir für meinen geschmack zu kompakt und hecklastig ausgelegt ist..)

habs mir grade nochmal genauer angeschaut nachdem ich mir erstmal nen 10er inbus besorgen musste-Der Hauptlagerverschluss war total locker
außerdem fehlt da glaube ich jedenfalls, eine schraube- vielleicht m5-
dort ist ein freies gewinde! !

Wie schaut das bei euch aus??

aber das spiel ist jetzt schonmal weg, werde am w.ende mal komplett aufmachen, reinigen, fetten... evtl mit locktite sichern


----------



## AHFiffi (18. November 2009)

Ja dann fehlt die Sicherungsschraube, hast vieleicht Glück das doch nicht mehr im A.... ist, jenachdem wielange dein Vorgänger so rumgenudelt ist. Schraube ist glaube M6x25 o 30 weiß nicht mehr so genau, jedenfalls mit 5er Imbus. Viel Spass beim basteln.
PS: Hauptlagerverschluß NICHT mit Locktite sichern, der geht sonst nimmer auf da das Material zu weich ist.


----------



## criso (22. November 2009)

so bin fertig- danke für den tip, war ne m6x20. läuft wieder alles wunderbar, scheinbar sind keine sonstigen schäden entstanden. habe bei der gelegenheit noch die gabel gemacht und spontan auf tubeless umgerüstet..


----------



## MTB-Basti (20. Dezember 2009)

Moinsen, was für ein Wetter, Schneeee im Norden. Hab jetzt mal n paar Fotos von meinem Arbeits-Spielgerät hochgeladen. Für alle Rohlofffans . 34 Ketteblatt vorn und 13 hinten, die Bilder liefer ich noch nach. Ab in den Schnee


----------



## hamsteralex (22. Dezember 2009)

Hey Basti,

was seh ich denn da auf deinen Bildern: Eine Rohloff mit interner Zugführung trotz Scheibenbremse...wie hast du das denn gemacht? Ich hab mal von Rohloff die Aussage bekommen, so etwas geht gar nicht!!! Naja, da sieht man mal wieder...nichts ist unmöglich! Ich hoffe, du  musst jetzt keine Geheimnisse ausplaudern, aber es würde mich und bestimmt auch noch viele andere interessieren, wie das geht.


----------



## KaiKaisen (23. Dezember 2009)

So hab mich jetzt mal langsam hier durch den Thread gelesen...
Jetzt hab ich aber dennoch ein paar Fragen.

Ursprünglich bin ich über das Edison auf Bionicon gekommen. Nach den ganzen anderen Threads scheint das SS kaum einen Nachteil zu haben weshalb ich jetzt hier gelandet bin.

Ich war neulich mal kurz das SS in L Probe fahren.
Um ein besseres Gefühl zu bekommen noch das Golden Willow. (ja ich weis anderes bikes usw)
Vom Gefühl her würde das GW jetzt perfekt passen.
Da ich aber jetzt schon weis das ich etwas mehr will würde ich in einem Jahr wieder ein neues Rad kaufen. Also bin ich jetzt erstmal beim SS hängen geblieben.

Kurz zu mir

Ich bin 180cm wieg 75-80Kg(ohne Gepäck).

Ich fahre nur zum Spaß. Keine Marathons. Vielleicht mal ein Rennen(dann aber mit meinem HT) Alpenüberquerung ist nicht direkt angedacht aber ich werd schon die ein oder andere Woche in die Alpen gehen. Im Moment sind es gemütliche Abfahrten bis teilweise anspruchsvoll. Kieswege nur um zum Trail zu kommen.
Als ich vor einem Jahr angefangen hab wollte ich nur im Wald Kieswege fahren. Das hat sich jetzt ganz schnell hin zu Touren mit hohem Trailanteil geändert. Hin gehen soll es zu allem wo ich noch selber hoch und wieder runter fahren kann. Downhill wird es nie werden. Den ein oder anderen Bikepark werd ich vielleicht mal aufsuchen aber nur so zum Spaß ohne zu hohe Risiko einzugehen.
Spünge sollen auch noch drin sein aber ich denk höher als 1m wirds nicht werden... aber man weiß ja nie... 

Jetzt weis ich nicht ob ich noch auf das Tesla warten soll oder beim SS zuschlagen soll.
Falls SS dann gibs noch die Frage. Selbstaufbauen(kenn mich kaum aus) oder fertig kaufen und später tauschen...
Danke schon mal.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Dezember 2009)

hi KaiKaisen.
Bin ja seit Sommer auch Besitzer eines SS.
Ich kann nur sagen: Echt Top, das Teil.
Die Geo-Verstellung auf den Trails....der absolute Hammer!
Wir können gern über die Feiertage mal wieder zusammen ne Runde drehen, dann kannst sehen, wie geil sich das Teil auf den Trails bewegen läßt.

Zudem ist es für mich pers. voll tourentauglich.
Fuhr auch mal 150km am Stück damit.

Zum Aufbau....naja. Ich fahre das SS1, mit X9 usw. Reicht vollkommen.

Was ich geändert habe, bzw. empfehlen kann:

- leichtere Laufräder (fahre NoTubes ZTR Flow, tubeless mit 2.4 FA)
- absenkbare Sattelstütze mit Fernbedienung (ja, trotz Geo-Verstellung)
Nur bei Bedarf:
- 20er Kettenblatt anstatt dem 22er vorne (so geeiiilll)
- Bremsen: vorne mind. 203mm, und die ORO runter + evt. Code5 oder was in der Richtung. Das Fading meiner ORO K24 hat mich dies Jahr so dermaßen genervt, als ich bei einer Abfahrt 10x halten + abkühlen lassen mußte, daß ich nach dem Trip erstmal ne Code mit v/h 203mm angebaut habe.
Wie gesagt: Bei uns reicht die K24 180/180 völlig, aber wenn's mehr ist, fadet die ORO ohne Ende (meine schwere Wenigkeit + gut gefüllter Rucksack = gute 100kg).

Melde dich einfach, wenn du nach Weihnachten mal ne schöne Albtrauftour reißen möchtest. Kannst gern mal ne Std. oder 2 mein Bike testen.

gruß damage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Basti (24. Dezember 2009)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Hey Basti,
> 
> was seh ich denn da auf deinen Bildern: Eine Rohloff mit interner Zugführung trotz Scheibenbremse...wie hast du das denn gemacht? Ich hab mal von Rohloff die Aussage bekommen, so etwas geht gar nicht!!! Naja, da sieht man mal wieder...nichts ist unmöglich! Ich hoffe, du  musst jetzt keine Geheimnisse ausplaudern, aber es würde mich und bestimmt auch noch viele andere interessieren, wie das geht.



Hi,
genau das wurde uns von Rohloff auch gesagt. Aber so ist`s ja viel leichter und sieht auch noch elegenter aus. Du bittest also bei Rohloff darum dein Gehäuse auf Scheibe mit interner Zugführung umzubauen oder wenn die mal nicht wollen machst du es zur Not halt selbst. Hab`s selbst umgebaut. musste dazu nur auf Scheibe umrüsten da ich die Nabe anfänglich noch mit Felgenbremse gefahren bin. Brauchst dann nur einen anderen Deckel. Die Zugverlegung musst du dann genau Planen. Heist, messen wieviel Platz du für die Züge brauchst. Das Gegenlager haben wir mit einem Nietgewinde in der Kettenstrebe befestigt (laut Aussage mehrer Hersteller unproblematisch da dort genug Fleisch ist(geht ja auch bei anderen Rahmen)). Anstelle der Faltenbeläge fahre ich gedichtete Schaltzugentkappen die mittels Schrumpfschlauch an der Nabe befestigt werden. Hitze ist dann auch kein Problem. War letztes Jahr mit 15 Kilo Rucksack auf Sizilien und hab dort diewerse male die Bremse überhitzt. Fahre selber im Moment eine 160er Scheibe, da hast du auf jeden Fall genügent Platz. 180 passt auch noch und fals grösser müsstest du das Gegenlager etwas nach aussen verlegen. Ach ja fahre so jetzt seit 4 Jahren ohne Probleme(trotz Kopfschütteln von Rohloff) und das nicht wenig und bei Wind und Wetter. Hab mir das selber auch abgeschaut bei einem Shop (www.ihrfahrradprofi.de). Dort fahren seither min 10 Rohloffs mit dem gleichen Aufbau ohne Probleme.
Versuche nochmal ein Paar Detailfotos zu machen und stelle diese dann gerne Online (einwilligung des Entwicklers hab ich)


----------



## MTB-Basti (24. Dezember 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> So hab mich jetzt mal langsam hier durch den Thread gelesen...
> Jetzt hab ich aber dennoch ein paar Fragen.
> 
> Ursprünglich bin ich über das Edison auf Bionicon gekommen. Nach den ganzen anderen Threads scheint das SS kaum einen Nachteil zu haben weshalb ich jetzt hier gelandet bin.
> ...




Ob du warten sollst kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber das neue Modell soll erst im Feb. kommen. Das heisst bis man dann eins hat ist es auch schnell mal April. Bin vorher zwei Jahre GW gefahren und bin der Meinung das das SS noch besser ist. Fühlt sich irgendwie steifer an und wippen tuts auch nicht. Hab da Anfangs auch meine Zweifel gehabt, weil mehr Federweg und Eingelenk, aber das haut wirklich sehr gut hin.


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Dezember 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hi KaiKaisen.
> Bin ja seit Sommer auch Besitzer eines SS.
> Ich kann nur sagen: Echt Top, das Teil.
> Die Geo-Verstellung auf den Trails....der absolute Hammer!
> ...


 
Hey Damage,

danke fürs Angebot. Dieses Jahr wirds wohl nichts mehr. Flieg nachher nach Korea und komm erst am 31. wieder.
Nächstes Jahr dann gerne. Wird schon ein oder zwei schöne Tage haben.
Wollte mir aber eh auch mal eins ausm Laden ausleihen für 1-2 Tage. 



MTB-Basti schrieb:


> Ob du warten sollst kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber das neue Modell soll erst im Feb. kommen. Das heisst bis man dann eins hat ist es auch schnell mal April. Bin vorher zwei Jahre GW gefahren und bin der Meinung das das SS noch besser ist. Fühlt sich irgendwie steifer an und wippen tuts auch nicht. Hab da Anfangs auch meine Zweifel gehabt, weil mehr Federweg und Eingelenk, aber das haut wirklich sehr gut hin.


 
Was bedeutet "das neue" ? 
Was wurde denn geändert bzw. wird geändert?
Dann werd ich wohl eh warten müssen...


----------



## Promontorium (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, ob es für die verschiedenen Rahmengrößen des Supershuttle Gewichtsbeschränkungen nach oben gibt?

Und wenn Ihr die Wahl hättet: würdet Ihr Euch bezogen auf Euren Einsatzbereich nochmal ein Bionicon mit den entsprechenden Federelementen zulegen oder zu Fox-Bikes greifen ?


----------



## damage0099 (30. Dezember 2009)

naja, hier im SS-Fred nach Fox-Bikes zu fragen, zeigt, daß du mutig bist 

hehe, Spaß beiseite.

Mein 2.-Bike hat auch ne Fox-Gabel. Mir fehlt am SS nix, garnix.

Und ja: ich würds sofort wiederkaufen, nur die neuere Version mit der breiteren Schwinge.

Gewichtsbeschränkungen bei ner anderen Rahmengröße? k.A.....


----------



## hamsteralex (30. Dezember 2009)

Promontorium schrieb:


> ....und wenn Ihr die Wahl hättet: würdet Ihr Euch bezogen auf Euren Einsatzbereich nochmal ein Bionicon mit den entsprechenden Federelementen zulegen oder zu Fox-Bikes greifen ?



Jederzeit wieder ein Bionicon!!! 

Bin normalerweise kein Fanboy...aber ich finde die Bikes gelungen und der Service war bei mir bislang immer vorbildlich. Wenn ich nicht schon ein neues Golden Willow im Keller hätte, würde ich sofort beim Tesla zuschlagen!!!!

Fox-Elemente wollte ich noch nie haben. Die Garantiebestimmungen und Preise von Fox sind/waren für mich schon immer alles andere als akzeptabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (30. Dezember 2009)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Jederzeit wieder ein Bionicon!!!
> 
> Bin normalerweise kein Fanboy...aber ich finde die Bikes gelungen und der Service war bei mir bislang immer vorbildlich. Wenn ich nicht schon ein neues Golden Willow im Keller hätte, würde ich sofort beim Tesla zuschlagen!!!!
> 
> Fox-Elemente wollte ich noch nie haben. Die Garantiebestimmungen und Preise von Fox sind/waren für mich schon immer alles andere als akzeptabel.



Hallo,

@damage0099: Danke für die Antwort. Ja,ja, ich bin sehr mutig. Hab schon kleinere geschlagen...
Ich stehe momentan zwischen der Entscheidung Supershuttle vs Bike mit Fox Talas RLC 140 incl. Steckachse/RP 23. Was hast Du für eine und wie, falls überhaupt, fällt die Double Agent gegenüber Deiner Fox-Forke ab?
Und bzgl. der Gewichtsbeschränkung: heißt Deine Antwort "Keine Ahnung" oder "Keine Angabe"?

@hamsteralex: Danke auch für Deine Antwort. Hab mich mal intensiv ins Bionicon-Forum eingelesen und mir ist eben aufgefallen, daß sich viele bis alle sehr positiv über den Service aüßern. Der nahe Kundenkontakt scheint denen ja richtig wichtig zu sein, siehe auch die regelmäßigen konstruktiven Antworten von Andi Schmidt!!! Fällt schon sehr auf.


----------



## _mike_ (30. Dezember 2009)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ich stehe momentan zwischen der Entscheidung Supershuttle vs Bike mit Fox Talas RLC 140 incl. Steckachse/RP 23. Was hast Du für eine und wie, falls überhaupt, fällt die Double Agent gegenüber Deiner Fox-Forke ab?



Meine Süsse hat ein Edison LTD mit Doubleagent und X-Fusion Dämpfer, und ab und an fahr ich auch mal mit dem. Bin auch schon Supershuttle und Supershuttle FR gefahren, aber trotz dem genial einfachen Konzept der Federwegsverstellung haben mich die Gabel und auch der Dämpfer nie überzeugt - und das ist - zumindest für mich - mit das wichtigste am Bike.
Wenn man wenig Anforderungen stellt kann man mit den Federungselementen schon zufrieden sein. Die Steifgkeit, das Ansprechverhalten, die Ausnutzung des Federwegs und die Progression kann und sollte man nicht mit Fox und RockShox vergleichen, aber die haben dafür keinen orangen Knopf  

Wie hier auch von anderen schon bestätigt ist der Service super, und da wir nur ein paar Kilometer entfernt wohnen lassens wir alles auch immer direkt bei den Bionesen machen....und das war fast immer tiptop.

Und wenns von Bionicon mal einen 180er Freerider mit Bibox und besseren Shox gibt kauf ich mir einen - isch schwör


----------



## Promontorium (30. Dezember 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Meine Süsse hat ein Edison LTD mit Doubleagent und X-Fusion Dämpfer, und ab und an fahr ich auch mal mit dem. Bin auch schon Supershuttle und Supershuttle FR gefahren, aber trotz dem genial einfachen Konzept der Federwegsverstellung haben mich die Gabel und auch der Dämpfer nie überzeugt - und das ist - zumindest für mich - mit das wichtigste am Bike.
> Wenn man wenig Anforderungen stellt kann man mit den Federungselementen schon zufrieden sein. Die Steifgkeit, das Ansprechverhalten, die Ausnutzung des Federwegs und die Progression kann und sollte man nicht mit Fox und RockShox vergleichen, aber die haben dafür keinen orangen Knopf
> 
> Wie hier auch von anderen schon bestätigt ist der Service super, und da wir nur ein paar Kilometer entfernt wohnen lassens wir alles auch immer direkt bei den Bionesen machen....und das war fast immer tiptop.
> ...



Hallo mike,

vergelt's Gott für die interessante Antwort. Hab' halt leider die Qual der Wahl. Auf der einen Seite Supershuttle in meiner Grösse von einer  Bekannten (2 J. alt, ordentlich ausgestattet, 1550 Euronen) oder Canyon Nerve AM 7 (1 J. alt, eben Fox Talas mit Steckachse/RP 23, 1580 Euronen).

Wäre mein erstes Fully, vorher 10 Jahre Hardtail mit 100mm-Judy (insofern in jedem Fall ungewohnt, auch von der Sitzposition), will mehr in die Berge, Fahrtechniktraining im Frühjahr in der Hoffnung, dann auch mehr zu können/mich zu trauen!

So, watt nu?????????????


----------



## schneller Emil (30. Dezember 2009)

ohne testfahrt geht gar nix!!!!   entscheide einfach für dich selbst, ob die gabel/dämpfer-performance reicht!

fahre in letzter zeit auch touren (klein ca. 25km) mit meinem fr-bike (devinci). 
vor allem die gabel (lyrik solo air) und (ev. der dämpfer (dhx coil 5.0)) sind deutlich besser. dennoch nehme ich für längere fr-touren wo man auch schon mal 1000hm fährt bzw. das gelände stark wechselt viel lieber mein SS. ist leichter und vor allem variabler!!

der größte nachteil ist bei der SS-gabel beim technischen fahren mit hohen stufen das starke abtauchen bei den stufen und das schnelle ausfedern danach (fahre mit 64kg abtropfgewicht ohne dämpfungskartusche). aber man gewöhnt sich daran.
bei high speed geht die gabel ganz gut, hat halt nur 140-150mm fw.  viel wichtiger ist mir da aber der flache lenkwinkel! ist mmn wichtiger als 1-3cm fw mehr.
außerdem muss man nix einstellen => mehr zeit zum biken.  
2 volle jahre bionicon: ich behandle mein bike eigentlich nicht gut, 2x pro jahr gabel fetten, regelmäßig bionicon öl auf gabel und dämpfer, dämpfer bisher noch nie gewartet....das system funktioniert wie am ersten tag!  für mich ein sorglos bike für fast alles!

hoffe geholfen zu haben
greets e.


----------



## Promontorium (30. Dezember 2009)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> ohne testfahrt geht gar nix!!!!   entscheide einfach für dich selbst, ob die gabel/dämpfer-performance reicht!



Hi,

bin beide testgefahren, und konnte jetzt so nicht den Riesenunterschied feststellen, da ich auch nicht mords im Gelände war. Aber u.a. auf Deinen Fotos sieht man ja, was geländetechnisch mit dem SS möglich ist. Und da bin ich, wie geschrieben, meilenweit entfernt.
Schreib doch mal, wie Du so zufrieden bist.


----------



## Promontorium (30. Dezember 2009)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> ohne testfahrt geht gar nix!!!!   entscheide einfach für dich selbst, ob die gabel/dämpfer-performance reicht!
> 
> fahre in letzter zeit auch touren (klein ca. 25km) mit meinem fr-bike (devinci).
> vor allem die gabel (lyrik solo air) und (ev. der dämpfer (dhx coil 5.0)) sind deutlich besser. dennoch nehme ich für längere fr-touren wo man auch schon mal 1000hm fährt bzw. das gelände stark wechselt viel lieber mein SS. ist leichter und vor allem variabler!!
> ...



Oh, yes Sir, you helped me a lot.
Trotzdem Nachfrage: Mein "Abtropfgewicht" (nachträglich für das Wort des Jahres 2009 nominiert) liegt bei 85kg, hoffentlich in 2010 mit Tendenz nach unten. Muß ich davon ausgehen, daß die Gabel trotz korrektem Setup noch stärker wegsackt, als es bei Dir der Fall ist?


----------



## damage0099 (30. Dezember 2009)

also ich meinte mit k.A. = keine Ahnung.
Zum Unterschied meiner Fox Talas: Merke ich so gesehen keinen.
Auch was Treppenstufen angehen: Ich habe den Luftdruck höher eingestellt, als "Soll".
Eben um dieses Abtauchen zu vermeiden.
Es dauerte aber ein paar Ausfahrten, bis ich Gabel/Dämpfer-Druck so hatte, wie ich mich wohl fühle.

Ja, Fanboy bin ich auch eigentlich auch nicht. Anfangs war ich sehr skeptisch, und bin best. 5x dies Jahr zum probefahren beim Händler.

Aber nun, da man sich dran gewöhnt hat, ist es für mich perfekt.

Der "orangene Knopf" macht sich deutlich bemerkbar, wenn ich bei uns (extrem hügelig, kurz bergauf - bergab im Wechsel, oft sehr steil >20-25%) unterwegs bin.

Da nervt dann der Griff an die Gabel der Talas, wenn man sich an den Luxus des orangenen Knopfes gewöhnt hat. Und: Es sind immer beide Hände am Lenker. Sicherheit pur.

Zum Vergleich nochmals zur Fox: Vllt. bin ich nicht pingelig genug, aber mir reicht das SS völlig. Wobei die Fox echt super ist, keine Frage.
Das Setup muß halt stimmen. Wenn du viel Treppenstufen fährst, würde ich eher einen etwas höheren Luftdruck wählen. Das mache ich seit ca. 3000km so, und an beinahen jeder Fahrt kommen Treppen, teils auch höhere, wo ich fast auf dem Hinterrad sitzen muß.

Ob dir das SS liegt, kannst nur du selber entscheiden. Ist auch viel Geschmacksache.

Probefahren, soviel geht. Machte ich z.B. so.....


----------



## Promontorium (30. Dezember 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> also ich meinte mit k.A. = keine Ahnung.
> Zum Unterschied meiner Fox Talas: Merke ich so gesehen keinen.
> Auch was Treppenstufen angehen: Ich habe den Luftdruck höher eingestellt, als "Soll".
> Eben um dieses Abtauchen zu vermeiden.
> ...



Hallo damage0099,

vielen Dankfür Deine konstruktive Antwort. Will mir halt für die Kohle auch über Eure "Erfahrungs"berichte ne gewisse Sicherheit holen. Insofern eben 
großes Lob an Euch. Fall Du Dir mal ein Race-Hardtail mit 80-100mm Ferderweg zulegen willst, werde ich Dir gerne beratend zur Seite stehen...

Also, Tendenz geht stark Richtung SS. Ist, wenn auch nebensächlich, auch in optischer/technischer/imagemäßiger Sicht exclusiver, obwohl ich mit Versendern per se kein Problem habe, siehe Red Bull-Hardtail.

Gruß!

P.S.: Wenn Dir nochwas Wichtiges einfällt, nur zu - gilt auch für andere glückliche oder unglückliche Bionicon-Besitzer!!!


----------



## schneller Emil (30. Dezember 2009)

bei 85kg solltest du eh mit zugstufenkartusche fahren (die meinte ich vorher mit dämpfungskartusche...hmhm... leider das falsche wort verwendet *hüstel*), dann kannst auch mit höherem druck fahren=> weniger wegsinken.......ABER auch bei kleinen hindernissen unsensibler.  wobei mir das weniger ausmacht....das übernimmt bei mir der vorderreifen (maxxis minion dh f 2.5)

ps: der dämpfer funkt bei mir super! ist halt kein stahlfeder, aber sonst feines ansprechen...bisher gut einzustellen und dadurch selten durchgeschlagen...rauscht auch nicht komplett durch...fahre übrigens mit mind. 35% sag..... oft auch mehr...echt fluffig, und bergauf gibst ja das propedal-hebelchen!!!

greets.


----------



## schneller Emil (30. Dezember 2009)

pps:
wollte mir zuerst das gw zulegen, hatte es probegefahren und auch schon bestellt. durch glücklichen zufall kam da gerade das ss heraus und ich konnte es noch ausprobieren....sofort umbestellt und seither glücklich.
lieber etwas schwerer dafür mehr reserven.....die fahrtechnik wird immer besser...da möchte ich dann nicht durchs rad limitiert sein.  wobei die guten ja mit fast jedem rad alles fahren könnten....bei mir ists noch nicht soweit, deshalb muss die technische unterstützung sein.  hauptsache es fühlt sich gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, wenn man die Gabel regelmäßig schmiert dann behaupte ich mal das sie anderen Gabeln nichts nach steht, was auch fürs Bionicon spricht das man alles selber warten kann ohne groß begabt zu sein und natürlich der Service, wenn man die Gabel natürlich nur zwei mal im Jahr schmiert bei normalen Gebrauch wird es sicherlich mit einer Fox zu vergleichen schwer, und das absacken an Stufen hab ich bisher nicht bemerkt, man hat mit dem Supershuttle im technischen gelände viel Spaß weil es super handlich ist.

MFG Gpunkt


----------



## Promontorium (30. Dezember 2009)

Mensch Leute,

wird ja immer besser. Was die von Dir, schneller Emil, angesprochene "Unsensibilität" bei kleinen Steinchen unter Verwendung der Zugstufenkartusche angeht: wie gesagt, ich bin jetzt 10 Jahre lang ne 100mm
RS Judy SL gefahren, insofern schmerzfrei. Oder anders gesagt: es kann nur besser werden. Und hab ich erst mal die Double Agent dran, werde ich nicht mehr vergleichen (können), sondern primär versuchen, damit glücklich zu werden. Wenn nicht, dann stell ich sie Euch vor die Tür...!!!


----------



## damage0099 (30. Dezember 2009)

hehe, ein Race-Fully hab ich ja, Hardtail geht wg. Verletzung nimmer.

Ich fuhr noch ein SS probe, das die Zugstufenkartusche hat.
Nach ca. 1-stündigem Gefummel konnte ich keinen nennenswert großen Vorteil feststellen.
Das war das SS-FR mit 2x-Kurbel, war mir auch zuviel Federweg.

Dennoch würde ich erst ausführlich probefahren. Auf Lobgesänge allein würde ich mich nicht verlassen 
Und: Vom Hardtail auf's SS ist ein großer Sprung.


----------



## Promontorium (30. Dezember 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hehe, ein Race-Fully hab ich ja, Hardtail geht wg. Verletzung nimmer.
> 
> Ich fuhr noch ein SS probe, das die Zugstufenkartusche hat.
> Nach ca. 1-stündigem Gefummel konnte ich keinen nennenswert großen Vorteil feststellen.
> ...



Probefahren werde ich noch mal ausführlich. Und daß der Sprung vom Hardtail auf SS groß ist, mag sicher so sein. 
Wollte mir aber sowieso, auch im Hinblick auf eine hoffentlich noch steigerungsfähige Fahrtechnik und damit auch entsprechende Touren,  ein AllMountain mit 140/140 Federweg (s. Alternative Canyon... weiter oben) zulegen.
No risk, no fun!!!


----------



## MTB-Basti (31. Dezember 2009)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Probefahren werde ich noch mal ausführlich. Und daß der Sprung vom Hardtail auf SS groß ist, mag sicher so sein.
> Wollte mir aber sowieso, auch im Hinblick auf eine hoffentlich noch steigerungsfähige Fahrtechnik und damit auch entsprechende Touren,  ein AllMountain mit 140/140 Federweg (s. Alternative Canyon... weiter oben) zulegen.
> No risk, no fun!!!


Hey, das ja meine Welt. Hab bis vor kurzem GW gefahren und war begeitsert. 4Jahre Technische Touren und ein Paar Marathons, ohne Defekt. Das einzige war ein Ausgelutschtes Gabelunterteil was einfach so ersetzt wurde. Hab jetzt n SS und muss sagen das Teil ist so "Geil". Nein Spass beiseite. Kann von mir behaupten das ich oft da Anfange zu fahren wo andere aufhören. Bin auf der anderen Seite dabei Touren für Einsteiger bis Profi zu erarbeiten(100km und 2000hm, ja das geht auch im Norden). Fahre das alles mit SS und ab und zu auch mal ein paar Sprünge. Luft hab ich auch ca. 0,5 Bar mehr als angegeben, wiege knapp 80 Kilo und fahre ohne Jeden Schnickschnack. Luft drauf aufsteigen und Los. Nur für meine Rennen ist die Kiste etwas Fett, da geb ich`s mir jetzt mit nem Hardtail.Also wenn du nicht nur Waldautobahn fahren willst, sondern auch mal auf Singeltrails Spass haben möchtst ist das SS erste Wahl (damit kommst du nämlich auch noch ziemlich bequem Berg hoch).


----------



## MTB-Basti (31. Dezember 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Hey Damage,
> 
> danke fürs Angebot. Dieses Jahr wirds wohl nichts mehr. Flieg nachher nach Korea und komm erst am 31. wieder.
> Nächstes Jahr dann gerne. Wird schon ein oder zwei schöne Tage haben.
> ...


Mit "das neue" meinte ich das Tesla. Soll im Feb. rauskommen, nur nach meiner Erfahrung dauert es dann leider immer noch ein-zwei Monate bis man es dann hat.Ist halt ein Viergelenker. Der Hinterbau soll bei dem noch feiner arbeiten. Werd mir das im Sommer mal genauer Anschauen.


----------



## Promontorium (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich bei allen bedanken, die meine Fragen zum SS bzgl.des Kaufs und der Eigenschaften etc. zum Teil sehr ausführlich und entsprechend aussagekräftig beantwortet haben.

Hätte mich sonst wahrscheinlich nicht für dieses Bike entschieden - womit die Katze aus dem Sack wäre. Hab mir heute aus dem hiesigen Bikemarkt ein SS in Größe S gekauft. Für 1450 Euronen, nicht mal 2 Jahre alt,
sehr guter Zustand. Wie geeeeiiiiillllll ist das denn?!


----------



## schneller Emil (1. Januar 2010)

wirst es sicher nicht bereuen!!!!!! gratuliere!!


----------



## Promontorium (1. Januar 2010)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> wirst es sicher nicht bereuen!!!!!! gratuliere!!



Ja, denke ich auch.

Muß echt sagen, daß mich gerade Deine Antworten am meisten bestärkt haben. Insofern Gratulation zurück.
Und nun genug der Lobhudelei!

Gruß  Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felspirat (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand von euch wo ich im Internet eine Simmerringdichtung bzw. nur den Federring für die Double Agent 150mm bestellen kann?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## hamsteralex (3. Januar 2010)

Ruf bei Bionicon an...ist das einfachste von der Welt! Du bekommst normalerweise umgehend dein Teil zugeschickt!


----------



## Felspirat (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo nochmal!
Hab den verlorenenen Federring wieder gefunden.
Ein Kumpel konnte mir gleich sagen, wohin der verschwunden ist.
Ich werde für potezielle Wiederholungstäter kurz meinen Fehler schieldern:
Ich wollte meine Federgabel neu einfetten. Mit einem Vasenreiniger hab ich dann erstmal Dreck, altes Fett usw. aus dem unteren Teil der Federgabel entfernt. Dabei habe ich nicht darauf geachtet zuerst den Federring von der Sinterdichtung abzunehmen. Der Federring wurde durch den Vasenreiniger in das Rohr gezogen (jetzt kommts) hat sich genau in eine Nut zwischen Rohr und Dichtung gelegt. Hab wirklich ganz genau hinschauen müssen um ihn dort zu entdecken. Mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher hab ich ihn dann auch retten können.

Schon gut! Jeder darf einmal lachen. Mein Kumpel hat sich auch gefreut, dass das ihm nicht als einzigem passiert ist.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## tomtomtom333 (7. Januar 2010)

Felspirat schrieb:


> .... Dabei habe ich nicht darauf geachtet zuerst den Federring von der Sinterdichtung abzunehmen. Der Federring wurde durch den Vasenreiniger in das Rohr gezogen (jetzt kommts) hat sich genau in eine Nut zwischen Rohr und Dichtung gelegt. Hab wirklich ganz genau hinschauen müssen um ihn dort zu entdecken. Mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher hab ich ihn dann auch retten können.
> ...



Hallo Heiko, 
danke für den Hinweis. Mir sind diese Teile aber noch nie aufgefallen. Hast Du mal ein Foto davon oder eine Zeichnung oder genaue Beschreibung?
Thanks, Tom


----------



## schneller Emil (7. Januar 2010)

häääää??????  kenn ich auch nicht?????


----------



## Promontorium (8. Januar 2010)

Hi SS-Gemeinde,

brauch' mal ein paar Tips/Tipps: Ich habe bei meinem SS in Größe S zur Zeit einen Maxxis Minion 2,4 drauf, der so schmal baut, daß er vernünftig, d.h. mit gesundem "Arbeitsspielraum" durchpaßt. Womit sich dennoch die Frage ergibt, welche Alternativen es noch gäbe. 
Also, was fahrt Ihr denn so hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (8. Januar 2010)

Was hast du denn für ein Modell.. Das SS ab 2009 hat ein breiteren Hinterbau. Ich fahre eines der ersten Modelle und habe mit dem BigBetty2,4 und dem RubberQueen2,4 in der Breite nie Probleme gehabt auch nicht bei Schlamm!! z.b. 62-559 gibt die Breite an, nicht 2,4!


----------



## damage0099 (8. Januar 2010)

naja, kommt auch auf die Felge an.
Mein FA 2.4 auf der ZTR-Flow ist grenzwertig. Da streifen Schlamm und Steine öfters.
Suche auch was minimal schmaleres.
Der FA baut auch extrem breit. Würd ich nimmer montieren.


----------



## FRbiker (8. Januar 2010)

Stimmt natürlich die Felge ist auch maßgebend ich fuhr die Spank Subrosa mit den beiden genanten Reifen!


----------



## Promontorium (8. Januar 2010)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Modell.. Das SS ab 2009 hat ein breiteren Hinterbau. Ich fahre eines der ersten Modelle und habe mit dem BigBetty2,4 und dem RubberQueen2,4 in der Breite nie Probleme gehabt auch nicht bei Schlamm!! z.b. 62-559 gibt die Breite an, nicht 2,4!



Ich fahre ein 2008er Modell. Frag' mich gerade, ob die Reifenfreiheit bei meinem S-Rahmen kleiner ist als bei M oder L, da ja der ganze Hinterbau auch kürzer und somit enger sein könnte/müßte?/hoffentlich nicht ist!!!
Fahre auf meinem Hardtail hinten nen Nobby Nic 2,25 und bin mir sicher, daß der breiter baut als mein Minion - also nicht nu so geschätzt, sondern schon mal genauer angeguckt.
Insofern: passen dann Big Betty bzw. Rubber Queen in 2,4 wirklich???


----------



## FRbiker (8. Januar 2010)

Also der Abstand an der Stelle wo die 26Zoll Felge durch den Hinterbau läuft ist immer der selbe egal ob S, M, L..
Mit den BB hatte ich überhaupt keine Platz Probleme.. aber zur Zeit fahre ich 24" da habe ich genug Platz hinten.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (9. Januar 2010)

@Promotorium:
Beide passen. BB hinten macht bei mir auf Alexrims DP20 auch keinen Ärger solang das Hinterrad einigermaßen zentriert ist. Als Vorsichtsmaßnahme für den Lack kann man Rahmenschutzfolie an die Stellen kleben, funktioniert so einwandfrei!


----------



## robby (18. Januar 2010)

rebell74 schrieb:


> ich fahre die gerade Thomson Elite im Edison. Ist ne günstige und robuste (relativ kratzfest) und leichte Stütze. Bin zufrieden.


Will mir ebenfalls eine andere Sattelstütze zulegen, Thomson Elite ist derzeit Favorit.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was die Bionicon-Sattelstütze in 30,0mm Durchmesser wiegt (Bio AL2014 light)?

Danke!


----------



## T8Force (27. Januar 2010)

Sollte etwas unter 300g sein.

Mal eine andere Frage in die Runder der Supershuttlebesitzer. 

Ich wollte mir demnächst einen neuen Laufradsatz aufbauen nur bin ich mir noch total unschlüssig, was die Farbe der Naben angeht. Ich habe zwar einen Favoriten, aber weiß halt nicht, ob es passt. Die Felge bleibt im Übrigen schwarz.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand sein(e) Experiment(e) mal präsentieren oder sagen was gar nicht geht.


----------



## 4mate (27. Januar 2010)

Narbe: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Nabe: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fälschlicherweise wird  "Nabe" beim schreiben von der Rechtschreibprüfung  als falsch  bemängelt.
 Lösung: Nabe "Zu Benutzerwörterbuch hinzufügen".


----------



## T8Force (27. Januar 2010)

Ach F**k 

Kommt davon, wenn man 3 Dinge gleichzeitig macht. Die Frage bleibt natürlich dennoch bestehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (27. Januar 2010)

T8Force schrieb:


> Sollte etwas unter 300g sein.


Danke.


> Ich wollte mir demnächst einen neuen Laufradsatz aufbauen nur bin ich mir noch total unschlüssig, was die Farbe der Naben angeht. Ich habe zwar einen Favoriten, aber weiß halt nicht, ob es passt. Die Felge bleibt im Übrigen schwarz.


Mein Favorit ist weiß, passt gut zum Schriftzug. Meine nächste Tuningmaßnahme wird in diese Richtung gehen (wenn also jemand von Euch seine 2009er Mavic Crossmax SX loswerden möchte, einfach kurze PM an mich!). Alternative wäre auch orange, passend zur Farbe des Kult-Knopfes . Aber gibt es Naben überhaupt in orange...?

Welche Farbe schwebt Dir denn vor?


----------



## T8Force (27. Januar 2010)

Also auf weiß wäre ich jetzt als Letztes gekommen. Kann mir das jetzt gerade gar nicht so vorstellen....

Die Nabe wird eine Hope Pro II sein und vorgestellt habe ich mir gold. Wollte dann auch noch hier und da durch hope-Komponenten Akzente setzen. Schnellspanner (Sattel und LRS)


----------



## Gpunkt (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich hab letzte woche einen neuen ls von veltec(Veltec-V-Two) montiert, mit roten naben weißen speichen und schwarze felgen, sieht am supershuttle super aus, hab auch lang überlegt ob ich goldene naben nehmen soll aber jetzt bin ich froh das ich für die roten naben entschieden habe, das rote eloxal passt super zu dem braun eloxal und die weißen speichen ergänzen das ganze weil die aufschrift am bike auch weiß ist und das alles ergibt ein sehr stimmiges bild.

viel spaß bei der entscheidungsfindung


----------



## staubfresser (28. Januar 2010)

moin gpunkt. die «bionicon galerie» kennst du ja, oder...?   wiiir wooolllen bilder seeeeeehn... *sing*


----------



## Oigi (28. Januar 2010)

@T8force:FRbiker hatte sein Supershuttle mal mit goldenen Parts aufgemoebelt. Schau mal in sein Album.
Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass rote Naben (habe auch Hope) sehr gut zum braunen Supershuttle passen. Weisse Felgen hab ich auch mal dran gehabt. Das war aber eher gewoehnungsbeduerftig...vllt aber auch, weil ich weiss sowieso nicht soooo toll finde.

Ich wuerde die aeusseren Klemmringe der Griffe, den Sattelschnellspanner und die Naben in einer Farbe kaufen den Rest scharz. Alles andere finde ich zu viel. Die Truativ Noir Kurbeln in rot waeren dann natuerlich noch der Hammer. Das ollte dann aber reichen.

Oigi


----------



## robby (28. Januar 2010)

Da das Eloxal des SS eher bronzefarben wirkt, passt gold IMHO nicht so wirklich dazu.
Beim schwarzen Golden Willow passt es prima, beim SS hingegen wirkt es zu pornös. Wer allerdings darauf steht, für den ists genau das Richtige (soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat villex goldene Felgen). 
Ich mag die extremen Kontraste, daher habe ich mich bei meinem Bike für den dunklen Rahmen mit weißen Anbauteilen entschieden: Sattel, Griffe (und hoffentlich bald auch die Naben) weiß. Pedale hätten auch weiß werden sollen, doch nachdem ich die Wellgo MG1 Titanium zu einem Spottpreis in der Bucht bekommen habe, war mir dann doch die Gewichtersparnis wichtiger als die Farbe. Und grau passt schließlich ebenfalls gut zu den Laufrädern...

Und dei grünen Klemmringen kommen demnächst auch noch weg. Versprochen.


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (28. Januar 2010)

hier mal meins. gefällt aber vielleicht nicht jedem.mir schon
außerdem sinds rote felgen


----------



## FRbiker (28. Januar 2010)

Kommt aufs Gold drauf an.. Ich fand die Parts von Spank sehr passend zu dem Eloxal des SS. Leider habe ich mir das Gold über geguckt, jetzt ist FAßT ALLES Schwarz, was mir am besten gefällt. Ich hatte auch schon mal die roten Dt-Swiss Felgen drauf, sah auch sehr passend aus.
@[email protected] rot eloxal passt sehr gut zum SS, meine Speichennippel sind so..


----------



## Oigi (28. Januar 2010)

Die roten Felgen sind ja der Hammer am SS.

Rote Nippel hab ich auch ueberlegt, aber wo ich meinen LRS her hab gabs keine roten Messingnippel. Alu war mir nix.

Ich werde demnaechst mal zu Showzwecken eine Totem in SS implantieren. Mal sehen wie eine SingleCrown aussieht. Fotos folgen natuerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (28. Januar 2010)

@Prinz Mö[email protected] genau die hat ich mir auf deine Empfehlung auch gekoft, sieht sehr gut aus. Leider habe ich dann ne Gewichts Macke bekommen und die mussten wieder weichen
@[email protected] da bin ich schon gespannt auf die Bilder.... Hab auch schon öfter über SingleCrown nachgedacht.


----------



## T8Force (28. Januar 2010)

@Prinz_Möhre

Puh, das ist mir ein wenig zuviel rot. Die Felgen werden definitiv schwarz. Ging ja nur um ein wenig Farbakzente.  Aber danke für den Eindruck.

@all

Also bisher hatte ich vor, diesen Satz mir ans bike zu bauen.

http://light-wolf.de/index.php?option=com_rsgalerie&task=Radsatz&rsID=38

Ich hab auch schon mit ihm telefoniert und alles besprochen soweit. Technisch steht dem also nichts im Weg. 

@robby

Verstehe deinen Einwand und habe auch so ein klein wenig die Befürchtung. Ich denke mir nur, wenn ich es auf Nabe, Nippel, Schnellspanner und Sattelstüztenschnaller beschränke, dass es wirklich nur Akzente setzt und nicht vordergründig wirkt.

An FRbiker´s goldenes bike kann ich mich auch noch Erinnern. Das war mir aber durch die goldenen Felgen too much. Und leicht war es glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## Oigi (28. Januar 2010)

T8Force schrieb:


> @Prinz_Möhre
> Und leicht war es glaube ich auch nicht.



Das muss es bei dem Einsatzgebiet bestimmt auch nicht sein...so wie es aussieht wird bei FRbiker das SS eher zum Bergabfahren benutzt...wie bei mir . Deshalb hab ich mir auch stabile Felgen gegoennt-Mavic EX729.


----------



## T8Force (28. Januar 2010)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Leider habe ich dann ne Gewichts Macke bekommen und die mussten wieder weichen



Liest sich nicht unbedingt so.


----------



## FRbiker (28. Januar 2010)

man man man jetzt habe ich aber lange überlegen müssen.. mein Gewicht halte ich durch ständiges Arbeiten, biken, und auf der Couch rum gammeln Werd die nächsten Tage mein Bike mal mit Teilliste und Gewicht hier rein stellen..


----------



## damage0099 (28. Januar 2010)

T8Force schrieb:


> @Prinz_Möhre
> 
> Puh, das ist mir ein wenig zuviel rot. Die Felgen werden definitiv schwarz. Ging ja nur um ein wenig Farbakzente.  Aber danke für den Eindruck.
> 
> ...



ich fahre auch die ZTR-Flow/Hope Pro II am SS. Ich hoffe, du fährst sie tubeless. Die Teile sind der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (29. Januar 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ich fahre auch die ZTR-Flow/Hope Pro II am SS. Ich hoffe, du fährst sie tubeless. Die Teile sind der Hammer!



Noch fahre ich sie gar nicht, aber wenn dann tubeless.


----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2010)

T8Force schrieb:


> ...aber wenn dann tubeless.



Genau das wollte ich hören


----------



## Gpunkt (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo, hoffe man kann ein wenig erkennen, sind meine ersten bilder die ich hochlade, muß mal rausfinden wie man größere bilder laden kann,sorry bin noch nicht so lange dabei.


----------



## T8Force (29. Januar 2010)

Puh, die sind aber A****klein....lad die Bilder doch hier hoch. link


----------



## Gpunkt (29. Januar 2010)

so jetzt größer


----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2010)

hast du den Sattel extra versenkt, oder bist du so...äääh, klein?


----------



## robby (29. Januar 2010)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Hallo, hoffe man kann ein wenig erkennen, sind meine ersten bilder die ich hochlade, muß mal rausfinden wie man größere bilder laden kann,sorry bin noch nicht so lange dabei.



*Übung* macht den Meister 



T8Force schrieb:


> Puh, die sind aber A****klein....lad die Bilder doch hier hoch. link


Egal, mir gefällts.


----------



## Johnny2Finger (30. Januar 2010)

da würde ich aber mal die bremsleitungen kürzen !


----------



## Gpunkt (30. Januar 2010)

hallo, die bremsen sind auch neu, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen sie zu kürzen, aber eigentlich gehts um die laufräder.


----------



## Promontorium (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

@Gpunkt: Bin grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen Sattel. Wie bist Du mit 
              Deinem zufrieden? Schon mal ne längere Tour damit gefahren? 
              Hab eher nen breiteren Sitzbeinhöcker-Abstand und da isses nicht 
              so leicht. Und für "Try and Error" fehlt mir die Lust und das Geld.                
              So!

        P.S.: Wer den gleichen Sattel hat, darf natürlich auch                   
                antworten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (30. Januar 2010)

@Promontorium
Probier mal einen von Terry - den kannst Du ihn auch nach 30 Tagen problemlos zurück geben, wenn er Dir nicht passt. Toller Service, davon können sich einige Hersteller eine Scheibe abschneiden. 

Gruß, Robert

PS: Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## Promontorium (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo robby,

danke, daß ich "hier" sein darf.

Und danke auch für Deinen Sattel-Tip(p). War heute ein bißchen im Voralpenland auf Einkaufstour, und wenn ich Glück habe, war's auch 'ne Schnäppchentour. Hab' neben günstigen Schuhen ein Sattel aus dem Wühltisch (Kein Scherz) erstanden: von Velo, 140mm breit und "Mach' ma 10 !" teuer. Sieht nach nix aus, dafür aber super bequem. Mal abwarten, war so 'ne Bauchentscheidung. Wenn er nix ist, gilt das olympische Motto!!!


----------



## AHFiffi (14. Februar 2010)

Servus Leute
hab mich mal mit dem Eloxieren einiger Aluteile versucht, ging recht gut nur das Rot ist nicht ganz passend.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Strotch (14. Februar 2010)

Hat aber was 

..gar keine so schlechte Idee, könnte ich mir bei meinem SS mit golden Parts gut vorstellen.

Hast Du das selber gemacht oder machen lassen?

Grüße
STrotch

PS: Wenn Du eine vernünftige Lösung für den BMW Lift Radelständer benötigst, schau mal in mein Album. Habe da was speziell für die Doppelrohrgabel entwerfen lassen^^ (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/565993)


----------



## AHFiffi (14. Februar 2010)

Hi
ja hab ich selber gemacht.
Das mit deinem Radlträger ist wirklich ne super Lösung,aber ich hab doch keinen Lift.


----------



## Strotch (14. Februar 2010)

AHFiffi schrieb:


> Hi
> ja hab ich selber gemacht.
> Das mit deinem Radlträger ist wirklich ne super Lösung,aber ich hab doch keinen Lift.



evtl würdest du es dir überlegen wollen einen lift nach zu kaufen, weil bis dato nicht möglich. du hast doch noch den X3, oder? ich hab nen 7er und da ist das SS schon recht schwer und bei dir ist es noch ne ecke höher


----------



## FRbiker (14. Februar 2010)

AHFiffi 
sehr schön wie hast du denn das Verbindungsrohr aus der Schwinge bekommen? ich hab das auch mal probiert, es ging aber so schwer das ich es dann doch gelassen habe. 
Ist das eloxieren ein großer Aufwand? die Teile die du rot gemacht hast wären in schwarz sehr überlegenswert für mich.


----------



## AHFiffi (14. Februar 2010)

FRbiker schrieb:


> AHFiffi
> sehr schön wie hast du denn das Verbindungsrohr aus der Schwinge bekommen? ich hab das auch mal probiert, es ging aber so schwer das ich es dann doch gelassen habe.
> Ist das eloxieren ein großer Aufwand? die Teile die du rot gemacht hast wären in schwarz sehr überlegenswert für mich.



Hi FRbiker
Das Verbindungsrohr kriegst du am einfachsten raus, wenn du das linke Hinterbau-Teil an der Dämpferaufnahme u am Hauptlager abschraubst(natürlich noch das Hinterrad rausbauen u die Befestigungsschrauben des Verbindungsrohrs lösen) u dann vorsichtig unter leichtem drehen das ganze Teil abhebst. Am besten im Montageständer o auf die Seite legen. Beim Zusammenbau auch wieder vorsichtig drehen u zusammenschieben sodas nichts verkantet.
Zum Eloxieren: Der Aufwand lohnt sich von der Sache her nur, wenn du vor hast mehrere Teile zu eloxieren und vieleicht schon ein paar Sachen, die man dazu braucht, rumstehen hast. Für die meisten Teile kommt das Eloxieren mit dem GS-Verfahren (Gleichsrom-Schwefelsäure) zum Einsatz.
- H²SO4 (Schwefelsäure= Batteriesäure)Baumarkt o KfZ Werkstatt
- NaOH (Nariumhydroxid) Apotheke o Baumarkt (Abflussreiniger)
- Bleiblech als Kathode  
- Netzteil o Batterieladegerät
- diverse Gefäße, säurebeständig fürs Eloxalbad, hitzebeständig zum
  Versiegeln
- Alu o Titandraht zum aufhängen des Werkstücks im Eloxalbad
- Farben z.B. Textilfarben ohne Fixiersalz o Eloxalfarben aus dem World  Wide Web (hab meine von Electronic Thingks,Starterset für 39,95)
- Destiliertes Wasser ca 5l
Dann kanns schon losgehen, Teile reinigen -unbedingt die alte Eloxalschicht abbeizen mit dem NaOH, dann rein ins Eloxalbad u Netzteil anschließen (Spannung min 12V, Strom~ 1,5 A pro 100 cm² Oberfläche)
Eloxieren sollte wenigstens 45min dauern um die Schicht genügend dick wachsen zu lassen. Dann noch Spülen, Färben u Versiegeln- fertig. Im Starterset ist übrigens eine genaue Anleitung drin.
Viel Spass


----------



## FRbiker (15. Februar 2010)

Dank dir für die Info.. das mit dem Verbindungsrohr werde ich mir hinter die Ohren schreiben, ich habe damals nämlich nur die beiden Inbusschrauben gelöst und versucht das Rohr her raus zu ziehen! Das mit dem Eloxieren werde ich wohl lassen, denn ich hätte auch nur die paar Teile in Erwägung zu ziehen. Dafür ist der Aufwand und der Kostenfaktor doch recht hoch!! Wieleicht frag ich mal beim Lackierer nach....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AHFiffi (16. Februar 2010)

Hi FRbiker,
gern geschehen. Das mit dem Lackieren geht glaub ich in die Hose, weil dann müsste man die ganzen Bereiche, wo ne Klemmung vorliegt, freilassen. Ich hab noch die Dämpferaufnahmen von meinem alten Hinterbau, die könnte ich mal schwarz Eloxieren (so wie die KS 900) u sie dir zukommen lassen. Wenns dir taugt, dann schickst du mir deine u event. das Verbindungsrohr zum Eloxieren.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## FRbiker (17. Februar 2010)

Hi Thomas
Lackieren geht da gar nicht da hast du recht, das würde auch nicht lange halten. Dank dir dafür deine Angebot aber ich werd es glaub ich doch so lassen. Ich habe gestern Abend mal schwarze Folie dran geklebt um ein Eindruck zu bekommen, na ja... wenn dann müsste man die Schrauben in der Schwinge und an der Dämpferaufnahme auch schwarz machen. Ich lass es erst mal so, viel dank!!!


----------



## KaiKaisen (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir heute einen SS Rahmen bestellt und bin grade dabei die Komponenten zusammen zu suchen.

Was mir im Moment noch fehlt ist eine Kurbel mit 2 Kettenblättern 22-34 und Bashguard.
Dazu hätte ich noch gerne eine passende Kettenführung.

Ideal wäre es wenn alles "schwarz" wäre.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

-Kai


----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2010)

hi,
wie gesagt: Ich würde direkt auch 20/34 gehen.


----------



## Oigi (25. Februar 2010)

Ich kann dir Race Face Evolve XC bis 2008 empfehlen...das grosse Kettenblatt durch den Race Face Bashguard  ersetzen und fertig. Leider sehen die Kurbeln ab 2009 nicht mehr so toll aus.

Als Kettenfuehrung hab ich eine Blackspire Stinger dran. Funzt wunderbar.


----------



## renton_berlin (1. März 2010)

Guten Morgen Ihr Supershutt'ler!

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage bzw. Bitte:
Weiß jemand was die LRS am 2009er Supershuttle 2 wiegen?

Danke im voraus,
renton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (1. März 2010)

mit Sicherheit zu viel


----------



## FRbiker (3. März 2010)

renton_berlin schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ihr Supershutt'ler!
> 
> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage bzw. Bitte:
> Weiß jemand was die LRS am 2009er Supershuttle 2 wiegen?
> ...



Ich glaube es hat sich 2009 an der DP20 Felge nichts geändert...  2008er hab ich im Archief...


----------



## esta (3. März 2010)

schande, ich hätte gedacht der wiegt gute 200g weniger oO
da lohnt es sich ja richtig auf nen veltec umzusteigen


----------



## renton_berlin (3. März 2010)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hat sich 2009 an der DP20 Felge nichts geändert...  2008er hab ich im Archief...



Großartig! Danke FR!


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr für Reifen hinten drauf habt.

Der FA2.4 ist hinten zu breit für den Hinterbau (Modell 08  ).

Der 2010er 2.4 soll ca. 61mm breit sein, das ist immer noch einwenig zu breit.
Der 2.25er mit ca. 55mm ist mir fast zu schmal.

Daher die Frage......bin noch unschlüssig. Mein 2.4er ist fast runter und will erneuert werden.

Mein Favorit ist grad der NN2.4 Modell 2010 mit ca. 58mm Breite...


----------



## Oigi (4. März 2010)

Probier doch mal nen Maxxis Highroller oder  Ardent als Geheimtipp den Larsen TT. Je nachdem was du fahren willst. Die sind zwar etwas schwerer als Schwalbe halten dafuer auch laenger und fallen nicht so breit aus.

Den NN fand ich besonders auf losem Gestein unterste Kanone und ist mir zu schnell verschlissen. Der FA ist meines Erachtens der beste Allrounder. Versuche doch mal die alte 2.35er Variante zu finden. Die ist 60 breit und passte gute in den 08er Hinterbau...habe mittlerweile den neuen Hinterbau. Da passt noch wesentlich mehr rein.

Gruss

Oigi


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> habe mittlerweile den neuen Hinterbau. Da passt noch wesentlich mehr rein.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Oigi



Geil, was hast dafür berappt?
Die Maxxis sind schwerer und rollen schlechter, wie ich mitbekommen habe....ich fahre auch mal Touren mit >100km.
Ja, der NN ist so 'ne Sache....wäre ja nur für hinten.
Vom Gewicht her ist der FA2.4 Obergrenze.

Ein breiterer Hinterbau wäre schon ne feine Sache.


----------



## Oigi (4. März 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Geil, was hast dafür berappt?



Nix, hab den alten geschrottet...ist an einigen Stellen gerissen und habe dann anstandslos den neuen auf Kulanz getauscht bekommen-nochmals Danke an Bionicon. Ich fahre seltener Touren als bergab. Sollte jetzt aber halten...hab nun noch ein Rad fuers grobe.


----------



## robby (4. März 2010)

Ich fahre den FA 2.4 tubeless im 08er Hinterbau, mehr Touren als Enduro. Der Komfort war mir bislang das Mehrgewicht wert. Beim NN scheinen die Meinungen auseinander zu gehen, entweder hui oder pfui. In Geröll und Schlamm habe ich mit dem Pneu bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn das Laufrad richtig zentriert ist, dann passt der FA gerade noch so rein. Und sollte doch der Hinterbau darunter leiden, dann hole ich mir die neue breite Variante.


----------



## Oigi (4. März 2010)

Mit dem neuen Hinterbau hast du auch die Moeglichkeit zu waehlen welche Achse du fahren moechtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Hinterbau hast du auch die Moeglichkeit zu waehlen welche Achse du fahren moechtest.



geil 



robby schrieb:


> Ich fahre den FA 2.4 tubeless im 08er Hinterbau, mehr Touren als Enduro. Der Komfort war mir bislang das Mehrgewicht wert. Beim NN scheinen die Meinungen auseinander zu gehen, entweder hui oder pfui. In Geröll und Schlamm habe ich mit dem Pneu bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn das Laufrad richtig zentriert ist, dann passt der FA gerade noch so rein. Und sollte doch der Hinterbau darunter leiden, dann hole ich mir die neue breite Variante.



ich ja dasselbe. Nur wenn es schlammig wird, dreht sich mein Rad nicht mehr rum, und der Dreck, welcher durch die Streben abgestreift wird, ist gut faustgroß, bis er abfällt.
Neulich 10x anhalten müssen und Schlamm wegmachen  , nervt!

Zudem bleibt oft ein Kieselstein im Profil hängen, der "klackt"....und das Geräusch schmerzt 

Mein LR ist super zentriert, re/li derselbe Abstand.
Ich werde wohl den 2.25er Albert probieren (müssen). Mal sehen, ob ich den 09er noch wo herkriege, der 10er soll ja schmaler geworden sein.


----------



## KaiKaisen (7. März 2010)

Ich bin grad dabei mein SuperShuttle zusammen zu bauen.
Damit ich die hinter Bremsleitung richtig verlegen kann wollte ich die eine Schwinge abbauen. Leider will das nich so recht funktionieren.
Ich habe jetzt die Schrauben der Dämpferhalterung sowie des Lagers losgeschraubt.
Die Schwinge sitzt aber immer noch bombenfest.

Was muss ich noch lösen oder gibt es einen Trick?


----------



## 4mate (7. März 2010)

#*910*


----------



## damage0099 (7. März 2010)

so hab ichs auch gemacht


----------



## KaiKaisen (7. März 2010)

Sodele hier mal ein Bilder von meinem SuperShuttle.





+




=




Leider fehlen noch die Laufräder, Umwerfer, Sattel und Lenker.

Außerdem ist die Federgabel bei dem Framset nicht komplett "zusammengebaut" 




Werd morgen mal bei Bionicon anrufen.
Aber kann mir einer vielleicht sagen wie das normalwerweise aus zu sehen hat? Dann hab ichs morgen etwas leichter zu erklären...

Ebenfalls würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr die Schaltzüge verlegt habt.


----------



## damage0099 (8. März 2010)

bin mal auf fertige Pic's gespannt....

Deine Gabel ist best. Organhändler in die hände gefallen


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. März 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Deine Gabel ist best. Organhändler in die hände gefallen


 
Das heist?


----------



## souldriver (8. März 2010)

Mein Supershuttle FR ist zu schwer (ca. 16 kg)!
Jedenfalls für mich und für Touren die auch mal bergauf gehen. Bin zwar auch so schon Touren mit 1600 hm im Harz gefahren, aber das tat am Ende schon ganz schön weh.
Nun denke ich über einen zweiten Laufradsatz nach. D.h. vorne mit Steckachse, hinten mit Schnellspanner. Leichter als die am FR verbauten Alexrims, aber noch einigermaßen stabil, in Richtung All Mountain. Sollte aber preislich nicht am obersten Limit liegen. Habt ihr Erfahrungen, Tipps, Ideen, Vorschläge? Danke!


----------



## damage0099 (8. März 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Das heist?



Da fehlt wohl was....ich glaube, bei mir kommt da was aus den Löchern raus ....das weiß hier best. jemand, sonst guck ich heut abend mal 



souldriver schrieb:


> Mein Supershuttle FR ist zu schwer (ca. 16 kg)!
> Jedenfalls für mich und für Touren die auch mal bergauf gehen. Bin zwar auch so schon Touren mit 1600 hm im Harz gefahren, aber das tat am Ende schon ganz schön weh.
> Nun denke ich über einen zweiten Laufradsatz nach. D.h. vorne mit Steckachse, hinten mit Schnellspanner. Leichter als die am FR verbauten Alexrims, aber noch einigermaßen stabil, in Richtung All Mountain. Sollte aber preislich nicht am obersten Limit liegen. Habt ihr Erfahrungen, Tipps, Ideen, Vorschläge? Danke!



Wie wärs mit tubeless?
z.B. ZTR Flow, Hope2pro ? Superstabil und dazu noch leicht genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (8. März 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit tubeless?


Hab ich keine Erfahrungen mit. Hab bisher mit Schläuchen nie Probleme gehabt. Speziell Latex-Schläuche sind eigentlich nie platt (und auch noch leicht). Hätte aber auch nichts dagegen, wenn es dadurch nicht schwerer oder teurer wird.


----------



## renton_berlin (8. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich auch gerade mit dem Thema. 

-Mavic Crossmax ST 2010: ca. 1610g = ca.  600,-
-Mavic Crossmax ST 2009: ca. 1635g = mit bis zu 30% von oben
-American Classic 26 TL: ca. 1500g = zw.  500-600,-

Letztgenannter hat von der "bike" eine Kauftipp-Empfehlung bekommen (Heft 04/10)


----------



## damage0099 (8. März 2010)

also eins ist sicher: Durch nen anderen LRS wird dein Bike wesentlich agiler + bewegungsfreundlicher.

Ich fuhr nur ausführlich probe mit dem Ori, als ich es abholte, brachte ich meinen LRS mit...spürbarer Unterschied!


----------



## Absteiger (8. März 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Das heist?



so wies aussieht fehlt da die schraube mit der die dämpferkartusche befestigt ist. kann in den besten familien vorkommen (soll heißen, fehler können immer mal passieren). ruf einfach mal an und frag nach, die sind sehr hilfsbereit.


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. März 2010)

Absteiger schrieb:


> so wies aussieht fehlt da die schraube mit der die dämpferkartusche befestigt ist. kann in den besten familien vorkommen (soll heißen, fehler können immer mal passieren). ruf einfach mal an und frag nach, die sind sehr hilfsbereit.


 
Und so ist es auch. Schraube müsste jetzt auf dem Weg zu mir sein 
Aber was ist mit der anderen Seite? Loch einfach drin lassen?


----------



## catalyst (9. März 2010)

Moin!
Ich fahre einen Conti Mountain King Protection in 2,4" - und da wäre sogar noch etwas Platz an der Schwinge, obwohl der Reifen für mein Empfinden schon breit baut (SS Modell 2008).
Fahreigenschaften und Bremsverhalten sind top. Sowohl schnell bergab als auch bergauf. Guter Grip, nur bei feuchtem Untergrund geht die Traktion etwas dahin. Verschleiß ist auch ok.
Die meiste Zeit verbringe ich mit dem Bike auf "abfahrtsorientierten Touren" in den Alpen (speziell Südtirol), wobei ich meistens bergauf trete und Bergbahnen etc. vermeide. Also das komplette Programm von Waldweg bis grober Schotter. Allerdings kein Bike Park. 

Also für mich bisher der ideale Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Und so ist es auch. Schraube müsste jetzt auf dem Weg zu mir sein
> Aber was ist mit der anderen Seite? Loch einfach drin lassen?



also auf der einen Stelle ist ja die Schraube, auf der anderen hab ich das Loch.....noch nichts dran gemacht...


----------



## Oigi (9. März 2010)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das Loch auf der anderen Seite zur Befestigung der optionalen Zugstufenkartusche gedacht.


----------



## catalyst (9. März 2010)

Das Loch wirst Du wohl drinlassen müssen 
Allerdings würde ich ´ne Schraube reindrehen, damit kein Schmutz von unten reinkommt. Natürlich aus Alu, wegen dem Gewicht!!

Ich habe da bei der normalen DA auch eine Schraube drin, bei meiner DA-TA ist dort die Zugstufenkartusche befestigt. Bin mir jetzt aber nicht mehr ganz sicher ob auf der Seite, auch bei der normalen DA, nicht auch eine Führung drinsteckt die dort verschraubt wird. Muss ich mal zerlegen gehen - wird eh Zeit für den Frühjahrscheck.


----------



## Promontorium (9. März 2010)

Hey, bloß kein Alu, iss bleischwer, glaub' mir. Kannste nicht richtig ausfedern, also Federweg verschenkt.

Unbedingt Titan. Titan, hörst Du ,Titan!!!


----------



## mäxx__ (10. März 2010)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Hey, bloß kein Alu, iss bleischwer, glaub' mir. Kannste nicht richtig ausfedern, also Federweg verschenkt.
> 
> Unbedingt Titan. Titan, hörst Du ,Titan!!!



ey Bruda, was raust dudn??????????


----------



## damage0099 (10. März 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> ey Bruda, was raust dudn??????????



egal....will ich auch


----------



## Promontorium (10. März 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> ey Bruda, was raust dudn??????????


 
Nix, wat  soll ich rauchen? Verträgt sich doch mim Wodka nicht!:kotz:

Aber andere Frage: Haste den Sattel???


----------



## mäxx__ (11. März 2010)

Nee, Sattelangebot wurde aus dem Bikemarkt gelöscht und auf meine mail kam keine Antwort.
Schlechter Stil!


----------



## robby (16. März 2010)

Mal wieder eine Farbberatung fällig:
Wie in meinem Fotoalbum zu erkennen, habe ich mich für die Farbkombo braun-weiß entschieden. 
Weiß sind derzeit Lenkergriffe, Sattel und seit gestern auch Pedalen (Bild hier).

Demnächst möchte ich die Crossmax SX gegen die Acros A-Hub74 mit Notubes Flow tauschen. Die Naben sollen ebenfalls weiß werden. Allerdings bin ich mir noch unschlüssig darüber, welche Farbe die Felgen bekommen sollen. Schwarz der weiß? Weiße Felgen sind imho ein absoluter Eyecatcher, aber zuviel Anbauteile können das ganze Bike verunstalten. Anstelle der weißen Pedalen wären auch weiße Felgen und graue Flats möglich. Was meint Ihr dazu?
*
Ich weiß, beim Thema "weiße Anbauteile" gehen die Meinungen aus einander. Wem die Kombi nicht gefällt, bitte eine andere Farbe vorstellen und weiß nur als Platzhalter denken (wie meine Kunstlehrerin schon sagte: "Weiß ist keine Farbe, sondern eine Helligkeitstufe" ). *


----------



## renton_berlin (16. März 2010)

Hallo Robby!

Top Plan! 

In meiner Vorstellung fand ich die Kombi Supershuttle braunmetallic/weiß am Anfang arg gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Dann bin ich beim Stöbern durch die Fotoalben auf dieses Bild gestoßen:







Da noch deine weißen Pedale, den Sattel und die Griffe dran.....

Wie du weißt, bin ich ja gerade dran das SS abzuspecken. Momentaner Stand: -335g. Nicht viel, aber ein Anfang ist gemacht.

Schöne Grüße und halt uns mal mit Bildern auf dem Laufenden,
rent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (16. März 2010)

Seit wann bekommt man eine HS an das SS?

Also die weißen Speichen wollen mir nicht gefallen...


----------



## renton_berlin (16. März 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Seit wann bekommt man eine HS an das SS?




Photoshop


----------



## SuperS-Rider (17. März 2010)

Seit wann bekommt man KEINE HammerSchmidt ans Supershuttle?
Dachte alle Rahmen ab '09 besitzen ISCG!?


----------



## schneller Emil (20. März 2010)

hey!
frage: hab die "normale" DA-gabel. 150mm Fw.   beim tesla gibts jetzt eine "neue" da-gabel mit 160mm FW und angeblich mit neuer luftkartusche mit weniger absinken an stufen usw...
stimmts? kann ich meine alte gabel auf die neue kartusche umrüsten oder brauch ich dann auch ein neues casting oder tauchrohre?
thanx im voraus
e.


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (22. März 2010)

würde mich auch intressieren


----------



## guruW (22. März 2010)

nach bisherigen aussagen vom letzten jahr von bionicon wird es die DA 160mm erstmal nur exklusiv für das tesla geben. ob ein nachrüsten technisch überhaupt möglich ist bzw. später einmal angeboten wird, kann ich nicht beurteilen, das war damals noch nicht ganz klar.

die zugstufenkartusche ist mittlerweile wohl in die gabel integriert, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass man im falle die komplette gabel tauschen muss.

greez guru


----------



## bionicon (23. März 2010)

Hallo schneller Emil, Prinz_Möhre und guruW sowie alle Interessierten,

da wir unsere Gabeln modular aufgebaut haben ist es durchaus möglich einzelne Teile nachzurüsten ohne gleich die ganze Gabel tauschen zu müssen. 
D.h. die 150mm Kartusche kann ganz einfach durch die 160mm Kartusche getauscht werden - was hier zu beachten ist, ist dass die 160mm Kartusche konstruktionsbedingt NUR mit Zugstufe zu fahren ist.

Die 160mm Kartusche wird jedoch zunächst exklusiv im Tesla verbaut werden. Später wird sie auch einzeln erhältlich sein.

Wann "später" genau sein wird kann ich euch momentan noch nicht sagen.
Ich werde Euch dann hier im Forum unmittelbar darüber informieren.

Servus

renä


----------



## robby (23. März 2010)

renton_berlin schrieb:


> halt uns mal mit Bildern auf dem Laufenden,



Voilá:





Grüne Lenkerklemmung wird wie gesagt noch gegen silber bzw. schwarz getauscht.
In der Sonne sieht alles ganz anders aus als in der Garage. Ich denke weiße Laufräder
wären nicht zu viel, während der Tour sieht man ohnehin wenig von Sattel, Pedale 
oder Lenkergriffen. 

Meinungen dazu?


----------



## damage0099 (24. März 2010)

sieht ganz gut aus 

Das SS gefällt mir eh am besten...einfach geil!

Was wiegt's denn, so wie es da steht? <14?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (24. März 2010)

Aktuell wiegt es mit 2.4er Fat Albert tubeless genau 14,0kg. Vor kurzem wurde die Sattelstütze gegen eine Thomson Elite gewechselt. XTR-Kurbelgarnitur und 2010er The One liegen bereits in der Garage. LRS wird demnächst bestellt. Habe zwischenzeitlich eingesehen, dass ein ökonomisches Gewichtstuning nicht möglich ist - aber mit den genannten Maßnahmen gehe ich davon aus, dass 13,0kg problemlos drin sind.


----------



## renton_berlin (24. März 2010)

robby schrieb:


> XTR-Kurbelgarnitur und 2010er The One liegen bereits in der Garage


Jetzt bin ich neidisch....

Wenn du noch Geld übrig hast, mach es mit den weißen Laufrädern! Ich finde, dass dein SS dann wirklich top aussehen wird.


----------



## damage0099 (24. März 2010)

den 13 war ich auch schon ziemlich nah....aaaaber:
- Luftpumpe MUß sein
- Flaschenhalter auch
- FA2.4 vorne und (bald) 2.25 hinten auch
- Absenkbare Sattelstütze mit Remote auch
- 203/203 mit meinem Kampfgewicht auch
- Avid Code auch

 + 

Deshalb sind mir diese Auf-Gramme egal.
Möchte auf nichts davon verzichten....

Seit diesen Komponenten komm ich fast jedes mal mit nem Lächeln im Gesicht an


----------



## guruW (24. März 2010)

denke auch weisse laufräder würden gut passen, dann ist das ganze wenigstens konsequent.

greez guru


----------



## guruW (24. März 2010)

@renä
danke für die umfassenden infos. ich bin zwar skeptisch, ob bei älteren gabeln nicht doch evtl. auch die tauchrohre getauscht werden müssen, aber das ist alles sowieso noch nicht spruchreif.
ein detail fehlt mir noch, es gab überlegungen, die 160mm DA als steckachsversion zu bringen. ist da was draus geworden und wenn ja, welcher durchmesser?

greez guru


----------



## 4mate (24. März 2010)

guruW schrieb:


> denke auch weisse laufräder würden gut passen, dann  ist das ganze wenigstens konsequent.
> 
> greez guru



Dann aber mit Weißwandreifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## häri__ (27. März 2010)

@guru,

rene meinte in einem Telefonat vor 2 Wochen, daß die 160mm Variante eine 15mm Steckachse haben soll.
Hoffe meine 150er damit pimpen zu können.
Wird aber wahrscheinlich teuer... (neues vorderes Laufrad, neue Kartusche, neues Casting).
Angeblich soll auch die Performance besser werden (im speziellen, was das abtauchen an steilen Stufen betrifft).

sers häri


----------



## guruW (29. März 2010)

@häri
danke für info, das klingt ja schon mal vielversprechend!
nach der messe gabs ja schon mal einen vorabtest in der bike oder mb, da wurde die gabel schon entsprechend gelobt.
dann gibts künftig noch weniger ausreden für schlechte fahrtechnik 
greez guru


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. März 2010)

Ich hab das Wochenende auch mal genutzt meins aus zu führen.
Leider hat ich diverse Probleme mit der Geometrieverstellung.
Als ich nach ner Weile Uphill endlich wieder runter fahren durfte lies sich die Gabel nicht mehr ganz ausfahren.
Dies hab ich dann noch ne Weile lang ausprobiert.
Die Gabel geht immer erst wieder ganz raus nachdem ich das Ventil geöffnet hab.

Hat einer ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## damage0099 (29. März 2010)

Machst du das Ventil zu, nachdem du in der Downhill-Pos bist?
Ich hab immer noch kein Foto gesehen


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. März 2010)

Jup mach mach ich. Fotos mach ich mal bei schönem Wetter und wenn's geputzt ist


----------



## damage0099 (29. März 2010)

mach lieber ein "echtes", nach 'ner geilen Tour, so daß man dem Bike ansieht, daß es Spaß hatte


----------



## Strotch (29. März 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Ich hab das Wochenende auch mal genutzt meins aus zu führen.
> Leider hat ich diverse Probleme mit der Geometrieverstellung.
> Als ich nach ner Weile Uphill endlich wieder runter fahren durfte lies sich die Gabel nicht mehr ganz ausfahren.
> Dies hab ich dann noch ne Weile lang ausprobiert.
> ...



Hi KaiKaisen,

das selbe Phenomän hatte ich auch. Ich hatte mein SS im Juli 09 gekauft.
Es gab damals vereinzelt fehlerhaft produzierte Ventile oder so was ähnliches (sry, bin kein Technik Pro^^).
Mein BikeShop hatte damals direkt bei Bionicon angerufen, weil die das auch zu ersten Mal gesehen haben. Bionicon hatte Ihnen dann den Tip gegeben und mein BikeShop hat das Ventil von einem anderen Bike abgemacht und mir hingemacht. Seit dem habe ich Ruhe!! 

Grüße
Strotch


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. März 2010)

Strotch schrieb:


> Hi KaiKaisen,
> 
> das selbe Phenomän hatte ich auch. Ich hatte mein SS im Juli 09 gekauft.
> Es gab damals vereinzelt fehlerhaft produzierte Ventile oder so was ähnliches (sry, bin kein Technik Pro^^).
> ...


 
Danke für die Antwort. Werd morgen mal bei Bionicon anrufen.


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (30. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage zur Zugstufenkartusche. Und zwar wollte ich wissen, woher man die bekommt und ob sie etwas bringt bzw. was sie bringt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch an seinem Supershuttle die Kartusche eingebaut.


----------



## Strotch (30. März 2010)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mal eine Frage zur Zugstufenkartusche. Und zwar wollte ich wissen, woher man die bekommt und ob sie etwas bringt bzw. was sie bringt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch an seinem Supershuttle die Kartusche eingebaut.



Hi Prinz_Möhre,
bzgl. kaufen:
In München würde ich Dir Alpha Bikes für Bionico Bikes empfehlen:

Shop Freimann:
Heidemannstr. 25 - 27
80939 München 
Tel.: 089 - 35 06 18 18
E-Mail:   [email protected]

Shop Sendling
(Specialized Concept Store):
  Boschetsriederstr. 5-7
  81379  München 
  Tel.: 089 - 374 10 09 60
  E-Mail:      [email protected]

Ich bin immer in Freimann und sind super freundlichen und kompetent.

Was die Zugstufe bringt. Mir wurde damals gesagt, bei meinem Gewicht ~100kg wäre eine Zugstufe def. zu empfehlen. Ob es noch weitere Gründe gibt, weiß ich nicht 

Grüße
Strotch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz_Möhre (30. März 2010)

Okay danke schonmal!


----------



## hipster (1. April 2010)

Welche Rahmengrösse fahrt ihr bei welcher Körpergrösse? Beschreibt ihr  Eure Sitzposition eher als aufrecht? Ich weiss jetzt gerade nicht,  welche Rahmengrösse ich nehmen soll (185 cm gross) und möchte nun  einfach mal ein bisschen mit euch Cracks vergleichen... 

Ach ja: Probefahrt habe ich bereits mit einem M und einem L gemacht. XL  habe ich noch keinen gefunden.


----------



## DeBroglie (2. April 2010)

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her, dass in dem Thread jemand aktiv war, aber hier könntest du evtl ein paar Informationen bekommen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321098


----------



## hipster (2. April 2010)

Danke für den Link... werd mich gleich mal durchlesen.


----------



## KaiKaisen (9. April 2010)

Strotch schrieb:


> Hi KaiKaisen,
> 
> das selbe Phenomän hatte ich auch. Ich hatte mein SS im Juli 09 gekauft.
> Es gab damals vereinzelt fehlerhaft produzierte Ventile oder so was ähnliches (sry, bin kein Technik Pro^^).
> ...


 
so hab jetzt das Ventile getauscht aber leider immer noch genau das selbe Problem :-(
Ich kann jetzt auch beim Verstellen die Gabel soweit einfahren das es keinen Restfederweg mehr gibt


----------



## damage0099 (10. April 2010)

Ich würd bei Bionicon direkt anrufen. Da werden Sie geholfen....

Auf dein "tiefes Einfedern" bin ich fast einwenig neidisch


----------



## Strotch (13. April 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> so hab jetzt das Ventile getauscht aber leider immer noch genau das selbe Problem :-(
> Ich kann jetzt auch beim Verstellen die Gabel soweit einfahren das es keinen Restfederweg mehr gibt



Servus Kai,

hast Du od. Dein Händler das "Dingens/Ventil" getauscht? Du hattest auch geschrieben, dass Du am Tegernsee (Bionicon) anrufen wolltest. Kam dabei was raus oder hatten jene Dich an Deinen Händler verwiesen?

Dein beschriebener nicht vorhandener Federweg war bei mir identisch. Ich hatte den heiligen Knopf gedrückt und schwups tauchte meine Federgabel vorne komplett rein und da ging null nichts mehr in Richtung Downhill-Stellung.

Gib doch noch mal Bescheid, was bei Dir genau ablief.

Am 17.4. bin ich bei meinem Händler , da er ein Jubiläum hat und dann kann ich Ihn auch noch mal fragen, was da genau putt war (aus technischer Sicht)

@PrinzMöhre: Wenn Du Zeit hast, könnten wir uns doch auch bei Alpha-Bikes in Freimann treffen/fachsimpeln *hust*...

Grüße
Strotch


----------



## bionicon (13. April 2010)

Hallo Strotch,

solltest Du das (Frühlings)fest bei Alpha Bikes am Samsatg meinen, dann werden wir uns wohl über den Weg laufen.

Wir werden dort mit einem Zelt, ein bis zwei Testrädern und Werkzeug sein.

Wer Lust und Zeit hat...wir freuen uns immer über Besuch !!!

Bis Samstag

renä


----------



## KaiKaisen (13. April 2010)

Strotch schrieb:


> Servus Kai,
> 
> hast Du od. Dein Händler das "Dingens/Ventil" getauscht? Du hattest auch geschrieben, dass Du am Tegernsee (Bionicon) anrufen wolltest. Kam dabei was raus oder hatten jene Dich an Deinen Händler verwiesen?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Strotch,

hab gestern mit Bionicon telefoniert. Die schicken jetzt mal die Katusche usw. an den Händler und der soll sich das anschauen.
Woran es jetzt wirklich liegt werd ich dann wohl erst sagen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2010)

Habe gestern auch mit 'nem Bekannten gesprochen.
Er hatte das schon mal, Kartusche getauscht, dann war alles wieder im Lot.


----------



## Strotch (13. April 2010)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo Strotch,
> 
> solltest Du das (Frühlings)fest bei Alpha Bikes am Samsatg meinen, dann werden wir uns wohl über den Weg laufen.
> 
> ...



Servus Renä,

yep, ich meine das "Frühlings"Fest bei Alpha-Bikes. Da ich dort mein Bike auch gekauft hatte, werde ich schon wieder nen Grund finden, den Henrique und/oder Daniel zu "belästigen" 

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, ob ich mit dem Auto od. Bike komme^^

Bis Samstag
Jörg


----------



## Strotch (13. April 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Hallo Strotch,
> 
> hab gestern mit Bionicon telefoniert. Die schicken jetzt mal die Katusche usw. an den Händler und der soll sich das anschauen.
> Woran es jetzt wirklich liegt werd ich dann wohl erst sagen können.



Hi Kai,

gut zu Hören! Hoffe dass Du dann Deinen Frieden finden wirst^^

Grüße
Strotch


----------



## hipster (5. Mai 2010)

So. Jetzt darf ich hier auch offiziell mitschreiben. *Mein SS ist bestellt! **Heute 0958 h.

*Danke an alle in diesem Forum (User und Bionicon). Ich konnte mir ein gutes Bild über mein 'Traumbike' machen. Das hier gelesene war mitunter ausschlaggebend für die Kaufentscheidung!

byby hipster


----------



## robby (5. Mai 2010)

*Glückwunsch hipster, Du wirst es nicht bereuen!*
Dieser Tag wird Dir lange in positiver Erinnerung bleiben 
Für welche Größe hast Du Dich nun eigentlich entschieden? 
Und nicht vergessen: Fotos in der Galerie gehören zum obligatorischen Aufnahmeritual 

Enjoy your Wartezeit...


----------



## guruW (6. Mai 2010)

Gratulation Hipster!

Ich kann dir versprechen, du wirst deine Entscheidung auf keinen Fall bereuen und sehr viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike haben!!! 

Einziger Wermutstropfen, man muss sich hinterher immer die Fliegen aus den Zähnen fummeln, weil man vor lauter Grinsen den Mund nicht zubekommen hat. 

greez guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hipster (6. Mai 2010)

robby schrieb:


> Für welche Größe hast Du Dich nun eigentlich entschieden?
> Und nicht vergessen: Fotos in der Galerie gehören zum obligatorischen Aufnahmeritual


 
Nach lange hin und her, wissenschaftlicher Analyse des haupsächlichen Einsatzgebietes und der jetztigen und der zu erwartenden Einsatzart [labber, sülz, hüstel] habe ich mich für ein XL entschieden. 

Fotos? Ich kann ja schon mal die leere Boxe in die Galerie stellen *grins*.



guruW schrieb:


> Einziger Wermutstropfen, man muss sich hinterher immer die Fliegen aus den Zähnen fummeln, weil man vor lauter Grinsen den Mund nicht zubekommen hat.


 
Vitamine können ja nicht schaden! Ich hoffe aber, dass dieser Effekt auch bei mir eintreten wird. Denn: Das Bike ist um ein vielfaches besser als ich es vmtl. je sein werde...

Gruss
hipster


----------



## hipster (22. Mai 2010)

guruW schrieb:


> Einziger Wermutstropfen, man muss sich hinterher immer die Fliegen aus den Zähnen fummeln, weil man vor lauter Grinsen den Mund nicht zubekommen hat.



Du hast recht guruW! Und das Grinsen geht gar nicht mehr weg! Habe das Bike soeben zum ersten Mal in die Wildnis geführt und gleich einen neuen Trail in meinem Hausrevier entdeckt... (früher war ich da immer aus 'Unwissen' früher abgebogen - mit dem Supershuttle wird man halt etwas frecher ) Rahmengrösse XL: PERFEKT! Danke an Mike von Bionicon Schweiz am Bielersee. Bin glücklich ein Supershuttle mein eigen zu nennen.


----------



## Promontorium (22. Mai 2010)

@hipster: Fotos, bitte...F-O-T-O-S!


----------



## hipster (22. Mai 2010)

Hier ein Versuch. Ich bike lieber, wie ich fotografiere... Aber ich kenne einen, der kann das. Danach gibts mehr davon.









Und hier noch ein paar Details zur Jungfernfahrt: Klick


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (1. Juni 2010)

Andere Reifen drauf! Das ist ein Enduro


----------



## damage0099 (1. Juni 2010)

...oder dieselben in breiter (Hinterbau-Maulweite  ).
Wie breit sind die?


----------



## hipster (2. Juni 2010)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Andere Reifen drauf! Das ist ein Enduro


 


damage0099 schrieb:


> ...oder dieselben in breiter (Hinterbau-Maulweite  ).
> Wie breit sind die?


 
OK. Verbessert wohl auch die Optik. Das sind 2.25er Nobby Nic's. Die ersten Ausfahrten haben schon gezeigt, dass 2.4er wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen wären - werde mich aber auch mal bei Conti, Michel und Maxx umsehen.

Bye


----------



## damage0099 (2. Juni 2010)

Oh mist....2.25er sehen schon sehr schmal aus.
Wegen dem schmalen Hinterbau muß ich nun meine runtergerissenen FA2.4 erneuern, und dachte natürlich an die 2.25er FA.
Ich habe die Flow drauf, da kommt der Reifen nochmals breiter. Aber selbst beim abgefahrenen FA2.4 schlagen mir täglich Steine, die im Profil hängen, gegen die Schwinge...


----------



## KaiKaisen (2. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab hinten die maxxis minon 2,5 drauf und die sind auf der Flow Felge nicht so mega breit. Ausreden hängen da eigentlich keine Steine drin... Ich kann ja mal Fotos machen


----------



## schneller Emil (2. Juni 2010)

hab auch die flow felgen, fahre mal FA in 2.4 mal MM in 2.5 oder ardent in 2.4 und hatte noch nie probleme, weder vorne noch hinten??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (2. Juni 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Also ich hab hinten die maxxis minon 2,5 drauf und die sind auf der Flow Felge nicht so mega breit. Ausreden hängen da eigentlich keine Steine drin... Ich kann ja mal Fotos machen


Ja, bitte mach das mal!


schneller Emil schrieb:


> hab auch die flow felgen, fahre mal FA in 2.4 mal MM in 2.5 oder ardent in 2.4 und hatte noch nie probleme, weder vorne noch hinten??????


Auch wenn sich die Thematik im Kreis drehen mag: Bist Du SICHER, dass Du nicht den neuen Hinterbau hast? Ich fahre derzeit die Crossmax SX und dort passt definitiv der 2.4er FA gerade noch in den ollen Hinterbau. Am Wochenende kommen meine Flow. dann werde ich den 2.4er gegen einen alten 2.3er FA wechseln (der liegt glücklicher Weise noch in der Garage rum, seitdem Schwalbe den 2.4er rausgebracht hat...


----------



## damage0099 (2. Juni 2010)

tja, ich hab nun den 2010er FA geordert. Der soll ca. 4-5mm schmaler sein, als der 2009er.
Und ja, Robby, es dreht sich einwenig, aber KaiKaisen hat den neuen Hinterbau 

btw: der 2.3er FA ist doch best. schon abgelaufen + hart wie Holz  ^^

btw2: Heut nen RaRa 2.25 auf mein Marathon-Race gezogen, der baut noch 2mm schmaler, als mein vorderer RoRo 2.10 !!!! Daß er schmaler baut, wußte ich ja, deshalb hab ich nicht die 2.1er-Version genommen...aber daß es doch soviel ausmacht, ist unglaublich.

Der 2.25er FA ist mir zu schmal. Bei nem drop neulich (unübersichtlich) bin ich auf ne Kante gekommen, da hätte es mir den 2.25er bestimmt um die Ohren gehauen.
Dann lieber den 2.4er und die äußeren Stollen einwenig entschärfen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).
Den NN möchte ich nicht, der baut schmaler usw., aber der FA Evo hat mich fasziniert....den fahr ich diese Saison nochmals, und dann kommt was anderes (vllt. schon vorher, wenn ich sowieso Milch nachfüllen muß).


----------



## Autaler (3. Juni 2010)

Oder Big Bettys 2.5.


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2010)

da kann ich ja gleich Ketten aufziehen^^.
BB hatte ich 1x drauf, die rollen ja garnicht....


----------



## KaiKaisen (3. Juni 2010)

robby schrieb:


> Ja, bitte mach das mal!


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juni 2010)

da ist ja massig platz. So muß (sollte!) es sein.

Kannst du bitte mal messen, wie breit der Schlappen ist (Außenmaß Stollen / Außenmaß Karkasse)?


----------



## robby (4. Juni 2010)

@KaiKaisen: Danke 
Klar, dass dort massig Platz ist - das ist ja auch der *neue* Hinterbau.
2.5er Maxxis auf Flow-Felgen hätten mich im alten Hinterbau auch gewundert...


----------



## Promontorium (4. Juni 2010)

robby schrieb:


> @KaiKaisen: Danke
> Klar, dass dort massig Platz ist - das ist ja auch der *neue* Hinterbau.
> 2.5er Maxxis auf Flow-Felgen hätten mich im alten Hinterbau auch gewundert...



Ach so, hatte auch schon Hoffnung...!


----------



## KaiKaisen (5. Juni 2010)

robby schrieb:


> @KaiKaisen: Danke
> Klar, dass dort massig Platz ist - das ist ja auch der *neue* Hinterbau.
> 2.5er Maxxis auf Flow-Felgen hätten mich im alten Hinterbau auch gewundert...



Ja ist der neue Hinterbau. Aber ich hab auf meinem HT die 2,25 FatAlbert drauf gehabt. Wenn ich die gegen den minon stell sieht man von der breite kaum einen unterschied.
Hab jetzt noch den Minon 2,35 aufs HT gemacht und der ist deutlich schmaler als ein 2,25 Fat Albert.

Ich weis nicht wie eng der alte Hinterbau ist. Aber wenn ein 2,4er Fat Albert rein passt und eng ist hat der Minion 2,5 mehr Platz und ich bin super zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2010)

hi,
danke für die Info, aber mich würde interessieren, wie breit der Minion misst?
Unter 58mm?


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. Juni 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hi,
> danke für die Info, aber mich würde interessieren, wie breit der Minion misst?
> Unter 58mm?



Ich hab leider keine Schieblehre daheim. Aber gemessen hat er so <60mm.
Die Stollen sind bei mir genausobreit wie die Karkassen

K


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juni 2010)

aaaha, vielen Dank für die Info.
Wenn mein neuer FA da ist, und er die 60 überschreitet, wird er vercheckt, dann probier ich den Minion mal...


----------



## damage0099 (12. Juni 2010)

so, nun hab ich ihn gekriegt, und direkt montiert:

FA 2.4 auf ZTR FLOW Mod. 2009 RUNTERGEFAHREN = 64mm / 828g mit Milchreste
FA 2.4 auf ZTR FLOW Mod. 2010 NEU                    = 60mm / 758g

sieht auch kleiner aus als mein '09er FA vorne.

Bin jedoch happy, da ich jetzt li/re genug Platz zur Schwinge habe (bitte nicht steinigen).


----------



## felixh. (12. Juni 2010)

Jip, so 60-62mm scheinen dass sinnvolle Maximum bei Supershuttle/Golden Willow zu sein von der Breite (bei neuem Hinterbau). Ich hab beim Golden Willow hinten mit 58mm Michelin Rock'r auf Flow Felge (bei 1.5 bar, bei 2.5 bar hat er 59mm Breite bei Profil wie Karkasse), zu jeder Seite bei der Karkasse noch rund 4mm Platz, beim Profil knapp über 5mm. Sprich 2.4er von Michelin (baut auf Flow mit 1.2 bar rund 62mm breit beim Profil, 59 mm Karkasse) ist das absolute Maximum. Hier schlägt dann aber schon ab und zu ein Stein an. Beim alten Hinterbau gehen zumindest beim Golden Willow hochbauende 2.25" schon nicht mehr, ohne dass viel anschlägt).

Runtergefahren sind Reifen übrigens breiter, da die Karkasse mit der Zeit etwas ausleiert (und seitlich wird man kaum sehr viel Profil abfahren).... Stell dich also drauf ein, dass der FA bald 61mm breit baut....


----------



## damage0099 (12. Juni 2010)

hehe, ich weiß, daß er noch breiter wird....
Gestern blieb ein Stein hängen, schön außen, und: Er streifte nicht (alter Hinterbau).
Mein 2009er war neu knapp 66mm breit! Das war schon der Hammer, und eindeutig zu breit.

Schmaler will ich nicht, die Breite brauche ich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (12. Juni 2010)

Okay, dass heißt der neue (2009er) Hinterbau des Supershuttle ist breiter wie der neue vom Golden Willow?

(bzw alter Hinterbau Supershuttle, bietet etwa gleich viel Platz wie neuer Hinterbau Golden Willow?).

Wobei ich fast glaube, dass der neue Hinterbau des Golden Willow bei den unteren Streben weniger Platz bietet wie der alte Hinterbau des Golden Willow, der ja das Problem hatte, dass bei der Sitzstrebe der Reifen oben (also nicht seitlich) voll anschlug.

Ich hätte hinten auch gerne noch etwas mehr Platz, Schmale 2.5 (und damit meine ich nicht die supersupersuperschmalen Maxxis, wo die Zollangabe ja mit der Realität gar nichts zu tun hat) oder sehr voluminöse 2.4er (also 62-64mm Breite auf einer Flow, bei einer 25mm Innenbreite Felge, wird der Reifen noch einmal 1-2mm breiter vs 22.6 von Flow) sollten sich schon ausgehen. 

Weil mit schmalen Reifen ist man bei 30° Abfahrten einfach am Hinterrad nur am abschmieren, wenns seitlich mal ein bisserl weghängt. Oder anders ausgedrückt, wenn man auch am Hinterrad mit Reifendruck von max 1.1 bis 1.2 bar fahren möchte, dann brauchts halt sehr voluminöse breite Reifen, weil mit 1.5 bar, hat man einfach zu wenig Grip, egal welcher Reifen, wenns richtig technisch wird).


----------



## thefunk (16. Juni 2010)

hipster schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengrösse fahrt ihr bei welcher Körpergrösse? Beschreibt ihr Eure Sitzposition eher als aufrecht? Ich weiss jetzt gerade nicht, welche Rahmengrösse ich nehmen soll (185 cm gross) und möchte nun einfach mal ein bisschen mit euch Cracks vergleichen...
> 
> Ach ja: Probefahrt habe ich bereits mit einem M und einem L gemacht. XL habe ich noch keinen gefunden.


 
Bin etwas spät, aber ich geb noch meinen Senf dazu: Fahre bei einer Größe von 188cm den L Rahmen beim SS. Habe mir dazu den neuen Highriser Lenker von Bionicon montiert, der 2,5cm mehr Höhe bringt! Jetzt bin ich superzufrieden, denn: Radl ist kompakter (L-Rahmen) in der Abfahrt und beim Uphill sitz ich aufrechter!
Vielleicht bringt bei Dir der Lenker auch den AHA Effekt!


----------



## damage0099 (17. Juni 2010)

sooooo, heut mal wieder bischen montiert:

- Hinten ein Update von 11-34 auf 12-36 
(Vorne hab ich schon lange ein 20er Blatt  ).

- Erst mal an den Hometrail + bei 20-25% getestet:

    

Ich bin nicht langsamer, da ich schneller treten kann, und es geht nicht so auf die Knochen 

Schon verblüffend...
Wahnsinn. Treten muß man (zum Glück) immer noch, aber es ist "angenehm", nochmals runterschalten zu können.

Leider baut die Kassette einwenig breiter als meine alte XTR.
Ich muß die Distanzscheibe hinter meiner Kassette weglassen.
Somit wandert die Kassette leider näher gen Mantel.
Bleibt Dreck am Reifen hängen, dient nun die Kette als Abstreifer.

Ich werde mir Distanzscheiben machen und diese hinter die Kassette fügen.
Das kleinste Ritzel lasse ich weg. Brauche ich eh fast nie, und fahre hinten 8-fach mit 14-36.

Wer oft in sehr steilen Stellen unterwegs ist, dem kann ich zu der Kassette nur raten.


----------



## criso (17. Juni 2010)

hab nun auch seit kurzem ein 20er blatt vorne, wirklich klasse das teil!

beim nächsten kassettenwechsel werd ich das 36er hinten auch mal probieren


----------



## tomtomtom333 (18. Juni 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> sooooo, heut mal wieder bischen montiert:
> 
> - Hinten ein Update von 11-34 auf 12-36
> (Vorne hab ich schon lange ein 20er Blatt  ).
> ...



Hi, ist das 12-36erfür 9-fach oder 10-fach? und von SRAM oder Shimano? CU, Tom


----------



## damage0099 (18. Juni 2010)

die Shimano 9fach HG-61 12-36.
Leider ist die Abstufung 32-36, 34-36 wäre mir lieber gewesen...

10fach....neuer Shifter + Schaltwerk + Kette...nein, muß nicht sein.
9fach reicht mir dicke, bzw. bald 8fach.


----------



## 4mate (18. Juni 2010)

Gibts nur von Shimano (Deore), 9fach, eigentlich für die 29er, passend zum Nick bei Toms Bike Corner!


----------



## KaiKaisen (18. Juni 2010)

Bin neulich zur Abwechslung wieder ein längers Stück Straße Uphill gefahren und hab meinen Dämpfer zugedreht.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die Kartusche am Dämpfer "nachgibt" bzw. beim tretten immer mitfedert. dadurch wackelt das ganze Bike. 
Wenn der Dämpfer "offen" ist fängt der dies meiste ab.

Ist das normal?


----------



## damage0099 (18. Juni 2010)

ob der Dämpfer vorne "federt", hängt auch vom Druck vorne / Druck hinten und Fahrergewicht ab.
Ist bei mir teils auch so. Wobei ich nie zudrehe.
Als ich es testete, federter er auch vorne.

Bei einer Tour mit einigen Drops hab ich hinten mehr Druck gepumpt, damit er nicht durchschlägt, da federte er auch vorne einwenig.

Das ist schon normal...


----------



## dusiema (15. Juli 2010)

Wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, hab aber eine Frage zum Supershuttle FR: 
Wie stelle ich die Rahmengröße fest? Geht das nur durch messen, oder steht das auf dem Supershuttle irgendwo drauf?

Ich hab mir neulich ein Supershuttle geliehen und bin eine kleine Tour gefahren. Grundsätzlich war das cool, aber mir war das Rad viel zu klein. Angeblich war das Rahmengröße L, aber davon würde ich mich gern noch mal überzeugen. 

(Weil nur Text immer so lanweilig ist, noch 2 Handy-Cam Bilder):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (15. Juli 2010)

Also für mich sieht es aus wie L. Das M sieht irgendwie deutlich kleiner aus...


----------



## 4mate (15. Juli 2010)

Meines Wissens gibt es keine Größenangabe am Rahmen.
 Also messen, hier die Daten der Bionicon HP: http://www.bionicon.com/bikes/supershuttle-fr/geometrie

Ein L kann das auf keinen Fall sein.


----------



## robby (15. Juli 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> Ein L kann das auf keinen Fall sein.


Stimme Kai zu. Wie kommst Du drauf...?


----------



## 4mate (15. Juli 2010)

Das Sattelrohr ist extrem kurz. Bei den L in der Galerie ist das Sat.-Rohr deutlich länger.


----------



## dusiema (15. Juli 2010)

Hm... bei nächster Gelgenheit fahre ich noch mal am Bikeladen vorbei und messe mal. 

Fahre bisher noch ein Hardtail (Votec Tox) und wollte eigentlich in absehbarer Zeit auf ein Fully umsteigen. 

Am meisten gestört hat mich dabei eigentlich, dass der Abstand Tretlager zur Sitzhöhe so gering ist. Das fühlt sich ein wenig an wie Kinderfahrrad fahren und von daher fand ich es nur sehr schwer tretbar. Dann müsste man den Sattel so weit rausziehen, dass er ein ganzes Stück höher ist als der Lenker und dann sitzt man auf dem Ding ähnlich krum wie auf einem XC Hardtail. 

Ich werde versuchen noch weitere Bikes Probe zu fahren, vielleicht war das Bike doch zu sehr downhill orientiert?


----------



## Promontorium (15. Juli 2010)

dusiema schrieb:


> Am meisten gestört hat mich dabei eigentlich, dass der Abstand Tretlager zur Sitzhöhe so gering ist. Das fühlt sich ein wenig an wie Kinderfahrrad fahren und von daher fand ich es nur sehr schwer tretbar. Dann müsste man den Sattel so weit rausziehen, dass er ein ganzes Stück höher ist als der Lenker und dann sitzt man auf dem Ding ähnlich krum wie auf einem XC Hardtail.
> 
> Ich werde versuchen noch weitere Bikes Probe zu fahren, vielleicht war das Bike doch zu sehr downhill orientiert?



Naja, wenn Du den Sattel soweit rausziehen mußt, daß Du wie auf Deinem XC-Hardtail sitzt, dann ist das Bike eben so - und gerade nicht Downhill-orientiert. Verstehe diese Schlußfolgerung nicht!

Und wenn Du den Sattel soweit rauziehen mußt, daß es von der Beinlänge paßt, und dann der Lenker zu tief ist, dann ist schlicht und ergreifend der Rahmen zu klein. Da hast Du also noch deutlich Luft nach oben, und das käme Dir subjektiv ja auch entgegen. So einfach ist das!


----------



## dusiema (15. Juli 2010)

Naja, das Bike hat je (besonders in FR Variante) doch ne Menge Federweg und recht dicke und schwere Reifen und auch eher schwere Laufräder, die was aushalten. Berg runter ging mit dem Bike auch ganz gut, da hat mich das auch nicht so sehr gestört, dass es "klein" war. 

Wenn das wirklich schon L war, dann bleibt ja nur noch XL. Ich bin 184cm groß - das ist ja noch nicht soo groß. Und wenn ich XL nehme, dann ändert das doch nichts an dem eigentlichen Problem, oder?
Dann ist das Sattelrohr länger (und das Oberrohr auch), so dass der Sattel nicht so weit raus muss, aber der Lenker (bzw. die Gabel) wird ja bei XL nicht größer. Dann wäre das Problem doch das gleiche? Oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Promontorium (16. Juli 2010)

dusiema schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich schon L war, dann bleibt ja nur noch XL. Ich bin 184cm groß - das ist ja noch nicht soo groß. Und wenn ich XL nehme, dann ändert das doch nichts an dem eigentlichen Problem, oder?
> Dann ist das Sattelrohr länger (und das Oberrohr auch), so dass der Sattel nicht so weit raus muss, aber der Lenker (bzw. die Gabel) wird ja bei XL nicht größer. Dann wäre das Problem doch das gleiche? Oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?



Glaub' gefühlsmäßig, daß es M war. Ist aber reine Spekulation.

Probier' mal, falls möglich, L (dann siehste, ob sich's wie das ausgeliehene anfühlt) oder die nächste Größe - eben solange, bis es paßt.


----------



## KaiKaisen (16. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem stattel ist bei mir auch so. Ich müsste ihn auch so hoch machen das ich selbst mit den Füßen nicht mehr auf den Boden komm. Aber so wie ich das seh ändert da die rahmengröße nicht viel dran. Das liegt doch eh an der trettlagerhöhe und die ist doch bei allen gleich hoch. Auf dem edision und tesla war das nicht ganz so "extrem"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (16. Juli 2010)

dusiema schrieb:


> Naja, das Bike hat je (besonders in FR Variante) doch ne Menge Federweg und recht dicke und schwere Reifen und auch eher schwere Laufräder, die was aushalten. Berg runter ging mit dem Bike auch ganz gut, da hat mich das auch nicht so sehr gestört, dass es "klein" war.



Ich würde dir empfehlen noch andere Modelle von Bionicon anzutesten. Die Modelle von Bionicon haben einen unterschiedlichen Einsatzbereich und natürlich unterschiedliche Geometrien. Das FR ist ja ein Enduro. Da musst du dich fragen ob du das brauchst?! Das Golden Willow z.B. habt ein wesentlich längeres Oberrohr. In L hat das GW-Oberrohr 63,5 wobei das FR 60 hat. Am besten du suchst dir einen Bionicon Händler und testest die verschiedenen Modelle. Man gibt schließlich einiges an Kohle aus und man merkt schnell welches Bike besser zu einem passt.


----------



## guruW (16. Juli 2010)

servus dusiema,
habe in meinem archiv ein altes foto gefunden, dort sind zufällig drei rahmengrössen ersichtlich:




vorne M, als zweites S, dann L

du hast definitiv ein L gehabt, ich fahr selber auch eines (mit 175).

greez guru


----------



## milchkoenig (16. Juli 2010)

guruW schrieb:


> servus dusiema,
> habe in meinem archiv ein altes foto gefunden, dort sind zufällig drei rahmengrössen ersichtlich:
> 
> 
> ...



Jup das Erste ist meins und definitiv ein M!
Ich hab mich auch schon des öfteren gefragt ob ich 175cm mit einem L besser bedient wäre, Uphill wünsche ich mir dann doch manchmal ein etwas längeres Oberrohr im Downhill und der Ebene ist Es dann aber wieder perfect.


----------



## guruW (16. Juli 2010)

jaja, die guten alten zeiten...so sieht man sich wieder milchkönig! 

wegen teilweiser recht langer uphills habe ich mich letztendlich für ein L entschieden, grundsätzlich geht aber beides. ist geschmackssache bzw. den individuellen körpermassen angepasst.

greez guru


----------



## dusiema (16. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht brauche ich wirklich ein anderes Rad, bei dem das Tretlager nicht so hoch liegt?

Ein längeres Oberrohr bräuchte ich eigentlich nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, dann liegt man ja wieder mehr und muss sich mehr strecken. Ich möchte möglichst aufrecht sitzen. 

Aber noch mal zurück zu der Frage, ob bei einem XL die Gabel auch wächst? Sonst habe ich doch gar nichts davon?
Dann ist das Sattelrohr länger und ich muss den Sattel nicht so weit rausziehen, aber der Lenker ist doch bei M, L und XL immer auf der gleichen Höhe, oder? Das wächst doch nicht mit?

Da hilft wohl nur ein Bike mit einer anderen Geometrie. Z.B. mit tiefer liegendem Tretlager oder aber längerer Gabel oder aber einfach Uprise-Lenker (oder Vorbau). 

Gibt es eigentlich eine Regel, bei welchen Bike-Kategorie das Tretlager höher liegt und bei welchen nicht? (Allmountain, Enduro, Freeride usw.?)


----------



## robby (18. Juli 2010)

Bei *diesem Bike* handelt es sich definitiv um ein "L". Ab "L" befindet sich zwischen Ober- und Unterohr eine Schweißnaht (auf dem ersten Bild deutlich zu erkennen), allen Größen darunter fehlt die Naht (siehe Gurus Archivfoto). Leider fehlt in der Tat die Größenangabe auf den Rahmen - hier besteht eindeutiges Optimierungspotential! Fahre selbst versehentlich einen L-Rahmen, obwohl mein Vorgänger ein M gekauft hat... 

@dusiema
Gabeln wachsen NIE mit, die werden immer unisize verbaut. Bei Deiner Größe empfehle ich auf alle Fälle ein XL, vielleicht hilft Dir auch *dieser Thread hier* weiter. 

Ansonsten stimme ich Helltone zu: Ein Umstieg von Tox auf SS FR ist schon sehr krass. Ob Du das wirklich brauchst sei mal dahingestellt. Daher empfehle ich Dir auf jeden Fall über Deinen Einsatzbereich klar zu werden. Beim Tox tippe ich mal spontan auf sportlichere Touren. Wenn dem so ist, dann könnte in der Tat ein Golden Willow die bessere Wahl für Dich sein. Damit lässt es sich sicher auch vom "höchsten Berg Berlins" ordentlich runterknattern 

Gruß, Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusiema (18. Juli 2010)

@Robert: Vielen Dank. Ich denke, dann kann ich mir das nachmessen wohl sparen.
Ich denke auch, dass das SS für mich zu krass ist - hatte mich ein wenig ins SS verguckt, aber das ist wirklich zu viel für mich. Wobei mir das Gewicht und der Federweg gar nichts ausmachen würde, aber die Sitzposition gefällt mir nicht. 

Das GW gefällt mir allerdings nicht so gut. Aber mal sehen. Ich werde sicher noch weitere Bikes testfahren, auch nicht Bionicons. 
Wenn der Händler noch mal ein Tesla kriegt, dann würde ich das auch gern ncoh mal kurz testen.


----------



## Oigi (19. Juli 2010)

Robby, du gloobst nich wie man sich uffm hoechsten Berg Berlin in die Luft katapultieren kann...wobei da dann dit Ironwood die bessere Wahl waere .

Die haben schon die ein oder andere schone Piste in Berlin . 

Die Mueggelz finde ich aber besser als den Teufelsberg.


----------



## hipster (2. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Der Lenkkopf meines Suppershuttle hat ganz leicht spiel. D.h. also, wenn ich im Stillstand die Vorderradbremse anziehe, meine Hand an den Übergang der Lenkkopfschraube/Rahmen lege und das Bike vor- und rückwärts bewege, spüre ich da eine Bewegung.

Wo muss ich schrauben, damit dies verschwinden? Die Lenkkopfschraube alleine reicht offenbar nicht...

OK. Ich habe die Antwort soeben gefunden. Sorry für die Störung ).

happy Trails!


----------



## hipster (9. August 2010)

*Knacken im Gebälk...*

Wenn ich den Berg hoch fahre, knackt es fürchterlich im Gebälk. Nach langem Suchen und nachdem ich alle Schrauben auf festen Sitz überprüft habe, konnte ich das Kacken reproduzieren.

Ich kippe meinen Bock etwas ab und belaste das Kreuz Oberrohr/Sattelrohr (*grüner Pfeil*). Dann knackts, zwei drei Mal. Kippe ich das Rad auf die andere Seite -wieder Druck auf's besagte Kreuz- knackts wieder zwei drei Mal. usw.

Nun zur Frage: Was ist hinter der Schraube (*roter Pfeil*) und wie kann ich diese Kappe lösen? Die Inbusschraube kann ich rausdrehen. Aber lösen oder entfernen kann ich danach nichts. Ich vermute die Ursache des Knackens nämlich dahinter.





Erfahrungen und Tipps gesucht.

lieben Dank

hipster


----------



## robby (9. August 2010)

Das Knacken kenne ich auch. Bei mir lags jedoch am Sattelrohr: Schelle getauscht, ordentlich Paste drauf - jetzt ist Ruhe im Karton. Fürs erste...


----------



## milchkoenig (10. August 2010)

Hinter der Schraube liegt die F.I.T. Schwingenlagerung.
Wenn die knackerei bei mir los geht dann nehme ich da alles auseinander. Ordentlich reinigen und baue es mit viel Fett wieder zusammen. Bei der Aktion bekommen Sattelstütze und alle Verschraubungen an Dämpfer und Schwinge Montagepaste dann ist Ruhe.
Ist halt ein Rundumschlag, weil ich die Quelle des Knacken nie hab richtig orten können.


----------



## hipster (10. August 2010)

@Robby: Sattelrohr. Hmm. Nicht Sattelstütze? Ein neuer Schnellspanner? Was ist an der neuen Schelle denn anders. Kann nämlich durchaus sein, dass das Knacken vom Sattelrohr kommen könnte...

@mickkoenig: Danke für die Info. Wenn ich also nun die Innensechskantscharaube rausgedreht habe, kann ich mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher oder so die schwarze Kappe mit den kreisförmig angeordneten, kleinen Punkten abhebeln?


----------



## souldriver (10. August 2010)

hipster schrieb:


> @mickkoenig: Danke für die Info. Wenn ich also nun die Innensechskantscharaube rausgedreht habe, kann ich mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher oder so die schwarze Kappe mit den kreisförmig angeordneten, kleinen Punkten abhebeln?


Würde mich auch interessieren.

Bei mir hat übrigens der Schnellspanner des Hinterrads wie verrückt geknackt und ich dachte auch erst es kommt aus dem Rahmen. Hat gedauert bis ich das rausgekriegt hab, jetzt knackts nur noch ein bisschen.


----------



## milchkoenig (10. August 2010)

hipster schrieb:


> kann ich mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher oder so die schwarze Kappe mit den kreisförmig angeordneten, kleinen Punkten abhebeln?



Auf keinen Fall!!!!
Da ist noch mal ein großer Innensechskant mit den die Verschraubung geöffnet wird.


----------



## robby (10. August 2010)

hipster schrieb:


> @Robby: Sattelrohr. Hmm. Nicht Sattelstütze? Ein neuer Schnellspanner? Was ist an der neuen Schelle denn anders. Kann nämlich durchaus sein, dass das Knacken vom Sattelrohr kommen könnte...


Klarro, Sattelstütze. Die neue Schelle baut IMHO eine größere Spannung auf als die alte (Sattelstütze ließ sich in meinem Fall auch nicht so richtig fest knallen). Das leidige Thema: Dachte zuerst das Problem käme vom Sattel bzw. Hinterbau (war beim letzten Bike der Fall). 

Ziehe die Stütze so weit es geht aus dem Sattelrohr und schüttel ordentlich daran. Je weiter die Stütze dann ins Sattelrohr geschoben wird, desto schwieriger dürfte es werden ein Knarzen herauf zu beschwören... in meinem Fall scheint das Sattelrohr ein wenig zu stark ausgefeilt worden zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hipster (11. August 2010)

milchkoenig schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall!!!!
> Da ist noch mal ein großer Innensechskant mit den die Verschraubung geöffnet wird.


 
@milchkoenig: Danke für die Warnung. Da ich keine Unterlagen dazu habe -resp. meine Unterlagen keine Auskunft dazu geben- und ich auch auf den Supportseiten von Bionicon nix dazu finde, werde ich da wohl mal anklopfen um die Frage zu klären.

lieben Gruss
hipster


----------



## hipster (11. August 2010)

robby schrieb:


> ... in meinem Fall scheint das Sattelrohr ein wenig zu stark ausgefeilt worden zu sein.


 
Bei mir genau andersrum. Die Sattelstütze war mal Schwarz und glatt. Nun ähnelt sie einem chromfarbenen Riffelblech mit dessen verkratzten Oberfläche Holz geschliffen werden könnte...


----------



## catalyst (11. August 2010)

milchkoenig schrieb:


> Hinter der Schraube liegt die F.I.T. Schwingenlagerung.......



Klug********r Modus ein: Das F.I.T. System befindet sich zwar auch an einem Lager, aber eben am Steuerlager! Klug********r Modus wieder aus.

An der angegebenen Stelle findest Du das Schwingenlager. Den Aufbau gab´s früher mal detaillierter auf der Homepage, meine ich. Anleitung und Info sollten aber auch beim Bike dabeigewesen sein.

Bei mir kam das Knacken übrigens aus dem Tretlagerbereich und von der Sattelstütze. Ordentlich Paste drauf und Ruhe is .....


----------



## catalyst (11. August 2010)

Ach ja! Die Sattelklemme, das hässliche Original vom Bike, wurde gegen einen feinen Hope Spanner ausgetauscht. Ebenso der Spanner am HR.

Gute Spanner (nein, die am BIKE!!!) machen echt nen Unterschied. Im Handling, in der Spannkraft (auch ohne Haarspray) und natürlich in der Optik!


----------



## renton_berlin (11. August 2010)

Pics?


----------



## el comandante (11. August 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31895


----------



## milchkoenig (12. August 2010)

catalyst schrieb:


> Klug********r Modus ein: Das F.I.T. System befindet sich zwar auch an einem Lager, aber eben am Steuerlager! Klug********r Modus wieder aus.
> 
> An der angegebenen Stelle findest Du das Schwingenlager.



Gleiche Lager gleiches System!
Und es ist doch F.I.T.


----------



## Oigi (12. August 2010)

genau


----------



## catalyst (12. August 2010)

okokok - wir haben alle Recht!

Habe gerade nochmal bei Bionicon nachgeschlagen, und siehe da, ".... Diese Technologie wird auch im Schwingenlager des Ironwood und Supershuttle eingesetzt." Wandelt dort zwar keine ".... von vorne auf die Gabel einwirkende Schläge und Bremskräfte in Zugkräfte entlang des Steuerrohres um." - arbeitet aber nach dem gleichen Prinzip.

Bin eben doch kein echter Klug*********


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hipster (12. August 2010)

Nett, dass wir uns in diesem Punkt einig werden . 

Aber wie ich das Sch****ding von Kappe runterkriege damit ich an das F.I.T-Teil komme, steht bei mir nirgens in den Unterlagen. Und offenbar hat's auch hier noch keiner gemacht .


----------



## AHFiffi (12. August 2010)

hipster schrieb:


> Nett, dass wir uns in diesem Punkt einig werden .
> 
> Aber wie ich das Sch****ding von Kappe runterkriege damit ich an das F.I.T-Teil komme, steht bei mir nirgens in den Unterlagen. Und offenbar hat's auch hier noch keiner gemacht .



Ich habs schon gemacht. Nimm endlich nen 10 Imbusschlüssel in die Hand und schraub das Ding ab.


----------



## hipster (12. August 2010)

@Milchkoenig: Vor lauter Bäume den Wald nicht gefunden... Ich habe die ganze Zeit tatsächlich die grosse Innensechskant hinter der kleinen gesucht... und einfach nicht gefunden. Nun eben: blind! Die Schraube hab ich nun entdeckt und geöffnet. Problem behoben.

Hab echt nicht soviel Phantasie gehabt, dass man eine Innensechskant im Kopf einer grossen Innensechkant positioniert.

@AHfiffi: Danke auch Dir. Der Hinweis mit dem Zehnerinnensechskant hat -auch wen's wohl nicht deine Absicht war- geholfen...


----------



## Freehand (14. August 2010)

Hi,
ich will für mein SS die Holzfeller Kurbel kaufen.
Jetzt weiß ich leider nicht die Maße für Tretlagerbreite und Kettenlinie um das passende Truvativ Howitzer Team Innenlager mit zu bestellen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Helltone (15. August 2010)

Freehand schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich will für mein SS die Holzfeller Kurbel kaufen.
> Jetzt weiß ich leider nicht die Maße für Tretlagerbreite und Kettenlinie um das passende Truvativ Howitzer Team Innenlager mit zu bestellen.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.



Kannst du doch einfach mit einer Schieblehre oder einem Lineal messen.


----------



## KaiKaisen (16. August 2010)

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Kettenführung für mein SuperShuttle.

Sie sollte schaltbar für zwei Kettenblätter 22-36 sein und eben an die ISCG03 Aufnahme passen.

Hat einer ein Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freehand (17. August 2010)

Also mir fallen spontan die drei hier ein.

- e.thirteen DRS Kettenführung 2-fach Alu ISCG Mount Mod. 2010
- e.thirteen Heim2 Kettenführung 2-fach Mod. 2010
- Blackspire Dewlie Double Ring C4

Ich selbst habe die Blackspire Dewlie ohne ISCG Aufnahme, da ich noch den alten Rahmen habe (Leider).
Bei der Blackspire Dewlie müsste ich ein Stück aus der Führungsplatte heraus schneiden wegen der Hinterbauschwinge, sonst hätte sie nicht gepasst.


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. August 2010)

Hallo Freehand,

danke für die Antwort.
Leider hab ich noch keine Kettenführung verbaut deswegen muss ich jetzt nochmal so doof fragen.

An sich habe ich schon den Standard Bashguard von der SLX Kubel dran.
Reicht hier dann nicht eine standard Kettenführung aus oder kommt an das untere Kettenblatt auch nochmal ein Bashguard in "klein" dran?


----------



## Freehand (18. August 2010)

Der Bashguard von der SLX reicht. 
An das kleine Kettenblatt kommt nicht noch ein Bashguard, brauchst also nur noch eine Kettenführung ohne Bashguard.


----------



## tomtomtom333 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hat mal einer den realen Lenkwinkel beim SS FR gemessen (aus- und eingefahrene Gabel)? die Angaben die man im Katalog und sonstwo findet sind leider meist sehr unterscheidlich.


----------



## damage0099 (9. Oktober 2010)

hi,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem SS:

Gabel.

Wenn ich die Gabel im Stand einfedere, und dabei fast nur mit der linken Lenkerseite einfedere, läuft sie irgendwie schwergängig, ruckelähnlich.
Die rechte Seite ist super.

Ich mache nach jeder Ausfahrt ein Tröpfchen Bionicon-Öl ran, und wische sauber.

Nun habe ich des linken Holm an der Gabel losgemacht, und von Hand ein- und ausgefahren.
Dazu die Feder des Abstreifers weg und Öl unter die Dichtung laufen lassen, Holm öfters gedreht + ein- ausgefahren.

Aber irgendwie läuft die linke Seite nicht sauber.

Erst dachte ich, daß in der Linkskurve mein Vorderrad Lagerspiel hat.
Aber es scheint von der Gabel zu kommen.

Nun, wieder montiert, ist es gefühlsmäßig einwenig besser, aber nicht gut.

Kann es sein, daß die Gabel "innen" Spiel hat, und sozusagen verkantet?

An der Schmierung kann es eigentlich nicht liegen....

Service machte ich noch keinen, ca. 6000km drauf.

Achso: Wenn ich mit dem Handballen von oben auf den rechten Holm drücke (und die Gabel einfedere) läuft es geräuschlos ein und aus.

Mache ich dasselbe auf der linkes Seite, hakelt oder ruckelt es, wie wenn es innen drin richtig schwergängig ist...

Danke euch schon mal für 'nen Tip.


----------



## tommyOO (9. Oktober 2010)

also bin noch am schwanken,nächstes Sesion will ich mir auch ein neues zulegen. Entweder das SS oder ein Cannondale Jekyll 2011er. Wie kommt ihr mit der Verstellung klar,wenn ihr vor einem Bergauf Stück seit drückt ihr den Button und wie geht das denn vor sich und andersrum?  dauert das verstellen lange?


----------



## trd__1 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde auf jedenfall zum SS greifen, viiel besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis. 
Das verstellen ist absolut einfach. Wenn du kurz vor nem Steilstück bist einfach Knopf am Lenker drücken und gleichzeitig Gewicht auf den Lenker. Gabel ist in ner Sekunde eingefahren. 
Das kann sogar noch im Steilstück selber gemacht werden, wirklich super praktisch da man die Hand nicht vom Lenker nehmen muss!


----------



## tommyOO (9. Oktober 2010)

ok nicht schlecht,was verändert sich sonst noch ausser der Gabel? Wie ist es andersrum,geht das genauso schnell? Bei 1,82m ist L perfekt oder? Fahre damit nur Enduro,Transalp und lange Touren.


----------



## damage0099 (9. Oktober 2010)

Der Dämpfer geht auch noch ca. 1cm "vorne" rein, wenn du in uphill-mod gehst.
Ein verstellen der Geo ist eigentlich immer möglich.

Einzige Ausnahme: Du fährst neutral, und kommst in eine extrem steile Stelle.
So steil, daß der Ar$ch schon hinterm Sattel hängt, damit du nicht vornüber gehst.

Nun kommst während der Fahrt nicht mehr in den Downhillmodus, da das ganze Gewicht schon voll auf die Gabel drückt.

Dies ist mir aber in ca. 6000km mit dem Bike erst 2x passiert.^^

Ansonsten ist die Geoverstellung perfekt. Beide Hände bleiben am Lenker. Blitzschnell und stufenlos das Ganze.

Was natürlich dran muß, ist ne absenkbare Stütze mit Fernbedienung. Dann ist das Bike echt ein Traum!

Ich bin 1.80m und fahre "M". Ich mag es lieber einwenig kleiner 

Hier gibts noch wo n Fred, wo sämtliche Biker ihre Größe und Rahmengröße posteten.


edith sagt guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321098&highlight=rahmengr%F6%DFe+k%F6rpergr%F6%DFe


----------



## Stef70 (9. Oktober 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit meinem SS:
> 
> ...




Hi,

das Problem kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. 

Bei meiner Gabel ist`s so, dass wenn ich auf ebenem Untergrund fahre ist sie zeitweise komplett fest, d.h. wenn ich dann von oben gleichmäßig auf den Lenker drücke federt sie nicht ein. Erst bei starkem Druck taucht sie ruckelig ein, bzw. bei `nem groben Schlag von unten federt sie wieder normal  

Erinnert dann fast an das "Terralogic" bei Fox  

Es fühlt sich so an, als würde sich innen etwas verkanten. 
Das tritt aber, wie gesagt, nur zeitweise auf und ist so schlecht reproduzierbar. 
Deinen Versuch mit Druck nur rechts oder links hab ich allerdings noch nicht gemacht, werd ich morgen mal versuchen.
Dachte zuerst auch an ein defektes Laufrad, weil`s sich beim Kurven fahren extrem "komisch" anfühlte.
Die Gabel ist knapp 4-Monate alt und schon mit neuer Kartusche und Zugstufe. Hab sie am Anfang nach jeder Tour zerlegt und neu geschmiert. 

Meine Vermutung ist, entweder hab ich beim Zusammenbau etwas versemmelt, oder eine der Kartuschen ist defekt.
Komisch ist halt, dass es nur manchmal auftritt und je gröber der Untergrund ist, desto besser funktioniert die Gabel 

Hab schon zu Bionicon Kontakt aufgenommen und werde nächste Woche zu Ihnen fahren, damit sie sich die Gabel mal anschauen.
Bin echt gespannt, ob sie etwas festellen können!

Denn ansonsten ist das Tesla echt 

Werde dann mal berichten, was dabei rausgekommen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hehe, ne Talas X fahr ich am Marathonfully. Was ein Zufall. Laß bitte hören, was raus kam.
Achso: Habe keine Zugstufe.
Daß das Tesla geil ist, glaub ich dir.


----------



## milchkoenig (11. Oktober 2010)

@damage0099:
Wenn Du bei 6000km noch keinen Gabelservice  gemacht hast dann wird es daran liegen!
Du sagst Du machst vor jeder Fahrt Öl an die Gabel das ist schon mal nicht verkehrt. Das Öl sollte aber nicht auf die Gabel geträufelt werden, sonder mit einer Einwegspritze unter den Abstreifer gespritz werden. Du schiebst die Kannüle vorsichtig am ersten Wiederstand vorbei und spritz das Öl in eine kleine Kammer in der es von einem Schaumstoffring aufsaugt wird.
Als erstes würde ich an deiner Stelle aber Die Gabel auseinander nehmen (Super Einfach) alles mit heißem Wasser reinigen und anschließend mit Bionicon Fett großzügig einfetten und wieder zusammenbauen. 
Wenns dann nicht besser ist könnten die Gleitbuchsen im Casting verschlissen oder verkanntet sein, aber ich denke das nach dem Gabelservice wieder alles in Ordnung ist.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## damage0099 (11. Oktober 2010)

aha, vielen Dank für die Info.

Dann werde ich mal bei Bionicon das Fett ordern und die Gabel warten.

Ich berichte wieder


----------



## catalyst (14. Oktober 2010)

Mal eine neue Frage an die Gemeinde:

Hat schonmal jemand versucht ein Supershuttle (oder wahlweise auch ein Golden Willow) in eine dieser Bike Boxen / Bike Transport Koffer zu packen?
Denke mir das es dabei aufgrund von Doppelbrücke und Rahmenform schon Probleme geben könnte oder zumindest nicht jeder dieser Koffer passt.

Also: Schonmal das Bike heil in einen solchen Koffer gepackt und auch wieder herausbekommen? Wenn ja, welcher Koffer war´s?

Mir ist das einpacken in schlabbrige Pappkartons und auffüllen mit Polstermaterial (besonders aber auch das Auspacken am Flughafen!) mittlerweile irgendwie zu blöd. Das muss besser gehen!

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue: Wird langsam Zeit sich wieder mit dem Thema zu befassen  ...


----------



## Promontorium (15. Oktober 2010)

catalyst schrieb:


> Mal eine neue Frage an die Gemeinde:
> 
> Hat schonmal jemand versucht ein Supershuttle (oder wahlweise auch ein Golden Willow) in eine dieser Bike Boxen / Bike Transport Koffer zu packen?
> Denke mir das es dabei aufgrund von Doppelbrücke und Rahmenform schon Probleme geben könnte oder zumindest nicht jeder dieser Koffer passt.
> ...





Never ever, nö!


----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2010)

milchkoenig schrieb:


> @damage0099:
> Wenn Du bei 6000km noch keinen Gabelservice  gemacht hast dann wird es daran liegen!
> Du sagst Du machst vor jeder Fahrt Öl an die Gabel das ist schon mal nicht verkehrt. Das Öl sollte aber nicht auf die Gabel geträufelt werden, sonder mit einer Einwegspritze unter den Abstreifer gespritz werden. Du schiebst die Kannüle vorsichtig am ersten Wiederstand vorbei und spritz das Öl in eine kleine Kammer in der es von einem Schaumstoffring aufsaugt wird.
> Als erstes würde ich an deiner Stelle aber Die Gabel auseinander nehmen (Super Einfach) alles mit heißem Wasser reinigen und anschließend mit Bionicon Fett großzügig einfetten und wieder zusammenbauen.
> ...



Hallo,

so, habe nun das Fett, Gabel in der Hand.

NUR: Ich sehe keinen Schaumstoffring 
Da ist eine Art Einstich nach dem Gummiabstreifer. Dieser war nur mit Fett gefüllt....

Fehlt der Schaumstoff? Auf beiden Seiten nichts dran, auch in der Gabel drin liegt nichts.

Werde nun mal ordentlich fetten + testen.

Hier ein Pic:


----------



## felixh. (16. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir gibt es auch keinen Schaumstoffring (und meine Gabel funktioniert beschissen)


----------



## KaiKaisen (16. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm komisch. Vielleicht mal bei Bionicon anrufen? Oder ist in den "alten" Gabeln nichts drin?


----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2010)

soooooooo, Probefahrt gemacht:

Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Die Gabel läuft wie am 1. Tag. Kein hakeln oder ruckeln. Schön geschmeidig, wie es sein muß.

Ich werde dies nun 2-3x jährlich machen.

Und ich kann nur jedem dazu raten. Bin wieder vollstens zufrieden  

Ich werde bei Bionicon mal nachhaken und gebe wieder Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (16. Oktober 2010)

Mich würde auch als Edison fahrer interessieren was BIONICON zum service interwall der gabel sagt ?
Mein Edi ist von April dieses Jahres und hat jetzt 1700km runter und wird vor fast jeder fahrt geölt und ich "glaube" die Gabel funktioniert noch immer normal.


----------



## hipster (16. Oktober 2010)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Mich würde auch als Edison fahrer interessieren was BIONICON zum service interwall der gabel sagt ?
> Mein Edi ist von April dieses Jahres und hat jetzt 1700km runter und wird vor fast jeder fahrt geölt und ich "glaube" die Gabel funktioniert noch immer normal.



Mein Supershuttle hat zwar noch nicht soviele Kilometer wie dein Eddi (Respekt!), ist aber etwa gleich alt. Allerdings als Schwerarbeiter im Einsatz. Bis jetzt macht sie keine Probleme, werde sie aber im Januar einem Service unterziehen.


----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2010)

Also ich glaube, all 1500 km ist das kein Fehler. Zumal die Standrohre in den Gleitbuchsen recht trocken war.


----------



## milchkoenig (17. Oktober 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Die Gabel läuft wie am 1. Tag. Kein hakeln oder ruckeln. Schön geschmeidig, wie es sein muß.
> 
> Ich werde dies nun 2-3x jährlich machen.
> 
> Und ich kann nur jedem dazu raten. Bin wieder vollstens zufrieden



Sag ich doch


----------



## damage0099 (17. Oktober 2010)

Jow  hast recht gehabt. Zum Glück. Sag mal, ist bei dir ein Schaumstoffring wo bei mir "nix" ist?


----------



## milchkoenig (17. Oktober 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Jow  hast recht gehabt. Zum Glück. Sag mal, ist bei dir ein Schaumstoffring wo bei mir "nix" ist?



Ja, in der Nut.
Genau dort spritze ich immer mit einer Kanüle an 3 stellen rund ums Standrohr etwas Öl rein bis es neben der Kanüle raus Quillt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milchkoenig (17. Oktober 2010)

Übrigens beim Gabelservice hat sich ein 1" Malerpinsel mit langem Stiel bestens bewährt um das Fett an die unteren Gleitbuchsen zu bekommen.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Oktober 2010)

Das ist schon sehr seltsam.....daß bei mir gähnende Leere herrscht. Bin gespannt was Bionicon dazu sagt.


----------



## Resibiker (17. Oktober 2010)

Gebraucht Ihr nur orginal BIONICON schmierstoffe für die Gabel wartung?
Ich nehme zur zeit für die Tägliche Ölung narmales Gabel Öl.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Oktober 2010)

hi,
ich habe beim Kauf damals 1 Fläschchen Original NeverStick-Öl vom Dealer geschenkt bekommen. Das nahm ich bisher.

Nun hab ich mir das Fett bestellt und nochmals ein Fläschchen dazu.

Wobei normales Gabelöl wohl genauso gut ist...k.A. Würd ich aber auch nehmen, wenn ich kein Original hätte.

Auf jeden Fall besser als garkeins


----------



## damage0099 (18. Oktober 2010)

So, Antwort von Bionicon zu meinem Schaumstoffringproblem:

"Wie bitte? Das kann eigentlich nicht sein.....da müssen Schaumstoffringe rein. Bitte schicken Sie Ihr Anliegen nochmals per E-Mail. Es werden Ihnen dann die beiden Schaumstoffringe zugesandt".

HEHE, jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich nach jeder Ausfahrt ölen mußte^^. Sind auch nur Menschen, sowas kann vorkommen.


----------



## guruW (18. Oktober 2010)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Gebraucht Ihr nur orginal BIONICON schmierstoffe für die Gabel wartung?
> Ich nehme zur zeit für die Tägliche Ölung narmales Gabel Öl.



Servus Resibiker,

das Bionicon-Öl ist eine speziell auf ihre Gabeln abgestimmte Mischung. Daher wird es von Ihnen natürlich auch empfohlen.

Die Unterschiede zu einem normalen Gabelöl kann dir Renä vielleicht mal bei Gelegenheit erklären.

Habe auch ein Posting hierzu gefunden (falls du es verstehst  ).
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4672173&postcount=53

Greez Guru


----------



## damage0099 (18. Oktober 2010)

hehe


----------



## mäxx__ (18. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt nochmals nachgefragt an alle, die ein 2007er Modell fahren.

Habt ihr Schaumstoffringe in der Gabel???

In meiner ist auch nix drin, lediglich ein kleines "Reservoir", wo ich immer etwas Fett reinpacke.

Ansonsten erklärt sich natürlich ein schnelleres Nachlassen des Ansprechverhaltens.


----------



## AHFiffi (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi
Also bei meiner TA sind defenitiv keine Schaumstoffringe drin und bei der vorherigen normalen waren auch keine drin, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Hab bisher bei der Wartung immer das Fett an die Stelle getan, wo eigentlich diese Ringe wären. Bin jetzt irgendwie irritiert.
Werd morgen auch mal bei Bionicon anrufen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## damage0099 (19. Oktober 2010)

...das ist aber seltsam!
Ist da mal 'ne Serie von 'nem Lehrling montiert worden?

@AHFiffi: Poste bitte, was dir am Telefon gesagt wurde. Interessiert mich tierisch.

Und ja: Ich merkte auch, daß die Gabel ihre tägliche Pflege brauchte. Bin gespannt, wie sich das Ansprechverhalten verändert, wenn ich die Schaumstoffringe habe.

PS: In der Autoindustrie würde jetzt wohl was von 'ner "Rückrufaktion" in der BILD stehen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (19. Oktober 2010)

AUFLÖSUNG:

"Hallo xxxxxxxxxx,
hat deine Gabel schon eine fest angebrachte Leitungsführung für die Bremse? Wenn ja, dann fehlen dir die zwei Ringe, hast du eine Gabel mit aufgeklebter Leitungsführung, kann man auf jeder Seite höchstens einen Schaumstoffring verbauen. Bei älteren Modellen haben wir das zum Teil noch gar nicht gemacht, sondern den Spalt nur mit Fett aufgefüllt..."


----------



## felixh. (19. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab die fest angebrachte Leitugnsfuehrung, und weder Ringe noch Schaumstoff - sondern nur Spalt mit Fett aufgefuellt (und da brauchts gute 40-50g pro Seite damit der Spalt voll ist).

Werde wohl auch mal nach den zwei Ringen anfragen (plus 31.8er Vorbauschellen die ich eh brauche, weil ich keine Lust auf den superschmalen 66cm Lenker mehr hab....)


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. Oktober 2010)

felixh. schrieb:


> Werde wohl auch mal nach den zwei Ringen anfragen (plus 31.8er Vorbauschellen die ich eh brauche, weil ich keine Lust auf den superschmalen 66cm Lenker mehr hab....)



Es gibt auch mit 25,4er breiter lenker.
Aber ich hab auch die breiteren schellen


----------



## felixh. (19. Oktober 2010)

Aber keine 78cm Lenker (und vor allem muessens ja VRO Kompatibel sein)
Wobei ich noch einen 74cm 31.8er rumliegen hab der fuer die Schellen okay waere, da ich am BigBike auf einen 78cm umgestiegen bin. Ausserdem hoffe ich dass der Vorbau mit den breiteren Schellen vielleicht etwas weniger knarzt / sich weniger verwindet. Bzw ueberleg ich gleich einen Direct Mount aufzuschrauben, hab keine Lust auf das labberige Lenkgefuehl.


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. Oktober 2010)

Das labberige Lenkgefühl kommt bei mir davon das die Gabel an sich nicht recht "stabil" ist. Also wenn ich mein Reifen festklemme und am Lenker drehe dann geht das schon ganz schön weit. so in beide Richtungen 5cm ohne Probleme. 

So als ob der schnellspanner nicht richtig zu wäre. Und ja er ist bombenfest...


----------



## felixh. (19. Oktober 2010)

Naja, 10-15% der Verdrehweichigkeit wuerde ich auf die Lenkerbefestigung legen. Gabel selbst ist natuerlich auch eine Nudel. Bei meiner 2007er 66 RC2 ETA (die mit 35mm Standrohren da ident ist) geht da maximal die Haelfte beim verdrehen. Ist ein ganz anderes Gefuehl wenn man damit in ein Geroellfeld reinfaehrt. Hoffe echt dass beim Alva Coil die Gabel deutlich steifer ist.


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. Oktober 2010)

Bezüglich Alva Coil.
Gibs die überhaupt. Ich hab gedacht das bezieht sich nur auf den Dämpfer und nicht auf die Gabel?


----------



## felixh. (19. Oktober 2010)

Angeblich soll die Gabel auch mit Stahlfeder kommen. Anders duerfte sich auch nicht ein Gewichtsunterschied von 800g ergeben (x7 Schaltgruppe ist maximal 100g schwerer wie x9)


----------



## Stef70 (24. Oktober 2010)

Stef70 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Problem kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
> 
> ...




So, war ja vergangenen Freitag u.a. wegen meiner Gabel mal bei Bionicon. 
Ergebnis: Das Casting wurde getauscht, weil mein`s anscheinend irgend ein Problem hatte. Jetzt funktioniert die Gabel wie sie soll und spricht echt "sahnig" an 

*Danke nochmal an Renä und Flo?? (hab leider den Namen vergessen ) für den erstklassigen Service!!* 

Zeigt mir wieder mal, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war, ein Bike vom Tegernsee zu kaufen und keins aus Koblenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (25. Oktober 2010)

hehe, wie recht du doch hast.
Hatte ich mehr Glück, bei mir lag's am (fehlenden) Fett


----------



## schneller Emil (15. November 2010)

so, hab mich endlich mal aufgerafft und in den keller begeben um ein bißchen rumzuschrauben...

bin mit meinem ss eigentlich sehr zufrieden, das bionicon system funkt perfekt, der hinterbau ist echt super plush, das bike hält was aus....
lediglich mit der gabel-performance werd ich nicht glücklich....

....also ein bißchen gebastelt:
bionicon system abmontiert, federgabel raus und eine alte Marzocchi AM SL1 von 2007 rein, hinten das system an der schwinge auf steilste stufe (vorderste löcher), den dämpfer ganz in den dh-modus und mit schrauben einfach dicht gemacht......

testfahrt: ca. 20km und 700hm, schotterstraße und wanderweg bergauf, singletrail bergab (mal technisch, mal flowig, dann viel gerumpel...)

....lenkwinkel mit der 160er gabel mit ca 55cm einbaulänge noch flacher
bergauf dank absenken auf 120mm noch fahrbar, bergab eine wucht.

hab mir jetzt eine fox talas 32 mit 150mm besorgt (einbaulänge so um die 52cm und somit idem zur bionicon gabel) und denke damit werd ich sehr zufrieden sein...
sollte bergauf besser gehen als mit der mz (natürlich nicht ganz so gut wie mit dem originalsystem, aber das nehm ich in kauf) und bergab erwarte ich mir eine deutliche verbesserung

photos und fahrberichte folgen!

p.s.: bin eigentlich vom bionicon-system wirklich überzeugt (funktioniert seit 3 jahren ohne einen einzigen defekt!), aber solange die ihre gabeln nicht besser hinkriegen (v.a. fehlende druckstufe und steifigkeit) werd ich mir wohl keines mehr kaufen

greets emil


----------



## AHFiffi (15. November 2010)

Hi Emil
Is ja toll, wie hast du denn das Problem mit dem FIT System gelöst?
Ich kann mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen, hast du deine Gabelbrücken zersägt oder wie kriegt man das sonst kompatibel zum normalen 1 1/8 Zoll
System?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## felixh. (15. November 2010)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> p.s.: bin eigentlich vom bionicon-system wirklich überzeugt (funktioniert seit 3 jahren ohne einen einzigen defekt!), aber solange die ihre gabeln nicht besser hinkriegen (v.a. fehlende druckstufe und steifigkeit) werd ich mir wohl keines mehr kaufen
> greets emil


FACK - Ich hoffe dass die Coil Gabeln Leistungsmäßig halbwegs vorne mitspielen (in Daempfung, Federung UND Steifigkeit). Ist einfach krass dass eine DC Gabel wie am Bionicon weniger Steif ist wie die leichtesten Renngabeln (ala SID, R7, ...).

Die Geometrie der Bionicons ist sonst generell ziemlich genial....
Machen einfach Spaß zu fahren, aber die Gabeln sind einfach zu labberig (wenn man auf steilen Stufen versetzt, ist es ein Graus wie sich die DA verwindet...) und die Federungsperformance ist auch einfach nicht gut.

Der Hinterbau beim Golden Willow flext auch ziemlich stark, aber das stört mich nicht so stark.

Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich mir nicht für mein Golden Willow noch eine alte Marzocchi 66 RC2 (light) ETA hole (den Lenkwinkel fände ich top) bzw evtl doch lieber eine 150mm AM mit ETA (aber wenn eine Italienerin, und keine >2007 Zocchi). Die 66er könnte man ja recht einfach (neue Federn) auch auf 150mm Spacern.


----------



## schneller Emil (15. November 2010)

das system ist 1 1/8!!
der verwendete steuersatz (FIT system) ist ein normaler integrated.  ich wollte ihn erst beibehalten, wobei dann oben und unten die "aufsätze" oder schutzkappen zur dichtung, oder wie auch immer das heißt, fehlen, da das ja durch die obere und untere brücke erledigt wird......  also keine gute idee...
ich hab ihn dann einfach gegen einen normalen integrated headset ausgetauscht, den ich daheim rumliegen hatte.
ist ja relativ easy...

edith meint:  
fürs gw eine 66er mz zu verwenden halte ich aber schon für sehr übertrieben...hat sicher mindestens eine 55cm oder größere einbaulänge ... im gegensatz zu 51cm beim original (im dh-modus)...da wirst keinen spaß haben..... 
ich hatte nie das gefühl das ich mehr federweg brauche, ich wollte einfach nur eine bessere performance

greets emil


----------



## felixh. (15. November 2010)

Naja, ich bekomme beim Golden Willow nicht mehr wie 11cm (okay, wenn ich die Gabel ausziehe sinds 13cm, aber da ich leicht bin, und ohne mehr Druck federt die Gabel einfach nicht voll aus) - und die sind dazu halt noch viel zu progressiv.

Ich hätte gerne einen 65er Lenkwinkel - daher halt eine 66er getravelled auf 150mm wäre schon ganz nett (im Uphill kann ich die ja genauso weit absenken wie die DoubleAgent - nur dass sie dann halt voll blockiert). Generell ist die DA voll abgesenkt mir selbst wenns richtig steil raufgeht vom Lenkwinkel sowieso zu steil...

Alternative wäre evtl ein aussenanliegender Reducer Winkelsteuersatz - wäre auch mit der DA recht interessant. 65-69° Lenkwinkel würde ich für das GW als optimal ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (16. November 2010)

Wie groß ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die neuen Gabeln auch an SS passen?


----------



## guruW (16. November 2010)

prinzipiell spricht nichts dagegen (bis auf die geänderte einbaulänge). im sommer hatte bereits jmd. vom hq sich die teslagabel ins ss gebaut, stand selber davor.  musst halt mal fragen, ob sie die gabel schon separat verkaufen oder erstmal nur exklusiv ins tesla bzw. alva160 einbauen.

vielleicht kann man auch nur das innenleben austauschen, aber ich fürchte eher nicht, wird wahrscheinlich mit einem geänderten casting zusammenhängen.

greez guru


----------



## Oigi (16. November 2010)

Die Idee die DA rauszuschmeissen hatte ich auch schon, aber irgendwie will ich mich nicht von dem tollen Verstellsystem trennen.
Nach einem Gespraech mit Arne wo wir alle Moeglichkeiten durchgegangen sind...Teslagabel, FR-Gabel oder sogar die vom Alva, bin ich auch noch nicht so richtig weiter . Ich habe ebens das Problem, dass sie entweder wegsackt oder unsensibel ist, je nach Luftdruck. Er meinte, dass ich noch wenigstens mal bis zum naechsten Sommer warten sollte, weil wohl gerade einige Dinge in der Pipeline sind, die das beheben koennten.

Ich finds doch sooo schoen, mein SS. 

Mich wuerden aber auch mal die Bilder mit ner Single Crown interessieren.

Oigi


----------



## schneller Emil (16. November 2010)

heute sind alle teile eingetroffen....morgen wird dann gebastelt und fotografiert!
greets e.


----------



## schneller Emil (17. November 2010)

so, es ist soweit.   mit putzen hab ichs nicht so...
jetzt fehlt nur noch der neue vorbau (syntace superforce), sonst ist es erstmal fertig.  ev. noch 2-fach + light bash + kefü......oder einfach nur so 2-fach....







uphill:





und bergab:










bin noch keine tour gefahren sondern nur auf der straße rumgegurkt: fühlt sich ziemlich gut an; gabel abgesenkt reicht auch für steilere anstiege locker, auf dem trail dann mit 130 oder 150mm, bergab mit 150mm passt der lenkwinkel vom gefühl her auch.  werd dann irgendwann noch auf dem trail rumspielen und hinten an der schwinge den winkel ändern und schauen was besser passt. 

ich glaub ich komme auch ohne dem (zweifelsfrei guten und einzigartigen) verstellsystem aus.  gelegentlich hat dieses dauernde verstellen sobald es auch nur ein bißchen rauf oder runter geht sogar genervt und ich bin dauerhaft in einer mittelstellung gefahren.  sollte man dann auch mal 1500hm am stück rauffahren, dann kann ich ja immer noch das system hinten mit luft füllen (1/2 minute?), und so den hinterbau anheben. 
 insgesamt wollte ich mir den rahmen aber unbedingt behalten (gute qualität und performance) und hab mich deshalb gegen einen kompletten neukauf entschieden...

kommentare?

greets emil


----------



## robby (17. November 2010)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> kommentare?


Sorry, aber da fehlt mir irgendwie der Sinn für.
Jedes Bionicon ohne Knopf gehört für mich in die Kategorie "Urban Bikes" 
Aber jedem das seine und hauptsache Du hast Spaß damit.


----------



## Promontorium (17. November 2010)

Wasisn das für 'ne Rahmengröße???


----------



## schneller Emil (17. November 2010)

Medium


----------



## trd__1 (17. November 2010)

Klasse Umbau, rein optisch gefällt mir das klar besser als mit der DA-Gabel. Bin gespannt zu was für nem Schluss du bei der Performance kommst. 
Könnte mir das für mein SS-FR auch gut vorstellen, einfach mit ner 170mmLyrik


----------



## damage0099 (17. November 2010)

So gehen die Meinungen auseinander.

Mir persönlich gefällt das überhaupt nicht. Das Weiß in dieser Art und Weise an dem Bike sieht furchtbar aus.
Die DA macht viel mehr her.

Ich stehe auch für "form follows function", keine Frage....aber damit könnte ich mich nicht anfreunden.

Wenn es dir so paßt und du zufrieden bist: Hab Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (17. November 2010)

ich steh auch nicht auf weiß, aber das war die billigste talas ...... ich zahl doch nicht 200-300 euronen mehr nur damit sie grau oder schwarz ist...

mich würden mal eure meinungen zur gabel-performance (der bionicon gabeln) interessieren.

greets e.


----------



## damage0099 (17. November 2010)

also zur Performance sage ich:
Kein Vergleich zu meiner Talas am andern Bike, aaaber:

Wenn sie frisch gefettet ist, ist sie geschmeidig wie ein Kätzchen und kann so mit mehr Druck gefahren werden, und sie spricht dennoch gut an.


----------



## Resibiker (17. November 2010)

Bin zwar nur Edison fahrer und seit einer woche mit Zugstufe 

Aber Bionicon müsste eigenlich mit ihren Bikes wie Rasse Hunde Züchtern verfahren...
Wer seinen "Besten Freund" so verhundst, Da müsste der Züchter (sprich Bionicon) das recht haben das Bike zurückzuferlangen!

Gut das ist ne seeehr extreme meinung .
Aber warum braucht mann ein Bionicon wen mann das "system" neutralisiert ?


----------



## damage0099 (17. November 2010)

naja, ihm gefällt die Geometrie + der Rahmen.
Den Rahmen hat er schon. Probieren geht über studieren.

Nun hat er 'n Enduro ohne Geo-Verstellung. Warum nicht?

Wobei ich mit dem Ori-Sys sehr zufrieden bin...aber erst wieder richtig zufrieden, seit ich die Fett-Dose habe


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. November 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> naja, ihm gefällt die Geometrie + der Rahmen.
> Den Rahmen hat er schon. Probieren geht über studieren.
> 
> Nun hat er 'n Enduro ohne Geo-Verstellung. Warum nicht?
> ...



Er ist mit der Geometrie zufrieden??
Grade mit der Talas hat er doch die Geometrie verändert und somit auch festgelegt!
Ich meine auch, dass ein solcher Umbau den Sinn eines Bionicon´s überflüssig macht und zweifelhaft sieht das Ganze auch noch aus.
Wie oft fettest Du die Gabel?


----------



## mäxx__ (18. November 2010)

Ich kann mich durchaus mit Emils Umbau anfreunden!

Fahre seit 2003 Bionicon und seit 2 Wochen mit der Zugstufe; auch fette ich regelmässig unsere Gabeln, aber irgendwie ist die Performance und Steifigkeit der DAs nicht optimal.
Das können Fox, Marzocchi und RockShox besser.


----------



## Oigi (18. November 2010)

Emil, ich steh dir bei...die Gabeln sind eben nicht das gelbe vom Ei..noch nicht.
Solange Bionicon keine Loesungen fuer die Schwachstellen der Gabeln (Steifigkeit und maessige Performance) hat ist es doch legitim sich was Besseres einzubauen.

Wenn Emil mit der Talas genauso den Berg hochkommt hat er doch alles richtig gemacht.

Ich versteh die "Angriffe" deshalb nicht.


----------



## damage0099 (18. November 2010)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Wie oft fettest Du die Gabel?



Neulich das erste mal seit ca. 6000km. Werde sie aber jetzt alle 1000km rum fetten.
Sobald ich merke, daß sie nicht mehr optimal läuft. Vllt. auch öfter oder weniger, das kommt auf.
Ölpflege allein bringts jedenfalls nicht. Das steht fest. Neues Fett und das Teil ist wie neu


----------



## felixh. (18. November 2010)

Hmm, ich hab diesen Sommer rund alle 200km gefettet. (hab eine halbe Dose Fett im Sommer verbraten) - aber mehr als dass man sich kurzzeitig einbildet - sie gänge besser - ist es leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. November 2010)

also ich fand, es war spürbar. Wobei ich auch 6000km lang nicht fettete.


----------



## Resibiker (18. November 2010)

Eine Anfänger Frage 

Was versteht ihr unter Gabel fetten?
In den Tauchrohren die gleitbüchsen fetten oder die ganze kartuche zerlegen und fetten ? Denn im Montage Video werden nur die Gleitbüchsen gefettet!


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. November 2010)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Denn im Montage Video werden nur die Gleitbüchsen gefettet!



Genua das. Wenigstens geht das schön einfach.
Ich bin mit der Leistung der Gabel auch nicht so zufrieden. Aber ich hab auch noch nicht den richtigen Luftdruck gefunden.
Was mich am meisten stört ist das ich die 150mm eigentlich nie ausgenutzt bekomme


----------



## bionicon (19. November 2010)

Hallo Resibiker,

die Kartusche bitte nicht auseinandernehmen ! ! !

Auch wenn die Technik recht einfach ist, kann doch durch ungeübte Hand einiges falsch gemacht werden.
Hinzu kommt, dass bei eigenmächtiger Demontage, Öffnen oder anderweitiger Manipulation an der Kartusche die Garantie verfällt.

Also, Gabel fetten meint die Abstreifer und die Gleitlager fetten ! NICHT das Öffnen oder zerlegen der Kartusche an sich.
...so wie es im Video zusehen ist !

In diesem Sinne
renä


----------



## Promontorium (19. November 2010)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Er ist mit der Geometrie zufrieden??
> Grade mit der Talas hat er doch die Geometrie verändert und somit auch festgelegt!




Guckst Du @ Post 1113: Da steht doch, daß die Einbaulänge der 32er Talas in etwa oder sogar komplett identisch mit der der DA ist. Ergo ist auch die Geometrie in etwa oder sogar komplett identisch!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (19. November 2010)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> ich steh auch nicht auf weiß, aber das war die billigste talas ...... ich zahl doch nicht 200-300 euronen mehr nur damit sie grau oder schwarz ist...
> 
> mich würden mal eure meinungen zur gabel-performance (der bionicon gabeln) interessieren.
> 
> greets e.



Ich bin mit der Gabel in meinem Tesla bis jetzt voll zufrieden. Wobei ich das Tesla bei weitem noch nicht ausreize. Hab durch das Tesla erst richtig Spaß am bergabfahren gefunden Und grad bei meinen ersten Drop versuchen waren ein paar dabei wo ich ein wenig frontlastig gelandet bin und da hab ich mich nie unwohl gefühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. November 2010)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Guckst Du @ Post 1113: Da steht doch, daß die Einbaulänge der 32er Talas in etwa oder sogar komplett identisch mit der der DA ist. Ergo ist auch die Geometrie in etwa oder sogar komplett identisch!



In etwa oder komplett identisch
Was´n nu?
Ist ja auch egal, ich schaffe weder eine Tallas, noch eine DA so zu fordern, dass ich mich dazu äußern kann!
Nach dem Bild zu urteilen, siehr das so aus, dass das Teil jetzt mehr nach vorn geneigt ist.


----------



## schneller Emil (20. November 2010)

na das hat ja für ordentlich gesprächsstoff gesorgt, gut so...

*1.*
ich fahre das ss seit anfang 2008 und somit länger als viele hier. ich hab mit dem bike genug trails gesehen, verschiedene luftdrücke und einstellungen probiert und mich wirklich mit den kleinen wehwechen anzufreunden versucht. hab auch die gabel immer brav gewartet.
....hab mir also kein bionicon gekauft und dann gleich das system rausgeschmissen, so wie einige hier andeuten. das das sinnfrei wäre versteht sich ja von selbst.......
zwischenzeitlich bin ich aber auch einige andere bikes gefahren (mtb seit insgesamt 11 jahren), hab andere gabeln und auch hinterbau-systeme probiert, hab nebenbei auch noch ein fr-bike, konnte auch das ss-fr und golden-willow sc meines bruders probieren....kurzum: ich glaub ich hab schon ein bißchen vergleichsmöglichkeiten

*2. *
das bionicon-system ist top und vom ausmaß des verstellweges unerreicht.......aber braucht man soviel?   "wieso kommen andere mit ihren bikes die trails ebenso hoch?"    den einzigen vorteil hatte ich auf extrem steilen kuzen anstiegen, wo die anderen geschoben haben..... okay, dann bleich ich jetzt  eben bei denen und betreibe kommunikation.  das ausmaß der verstellung ist mm nach nicht notwendig.
wirklich gut finde ich allerdings die möglichkeit der geometrieadaptierung am hinterbau. ändert die winkel um 0,5grad (glaub ich), sowie die tretlagerhöhe.

*3.
Gabel:* einbaulänge der originalen hab ich mit 51,5cm gemessen (glaub nicht dass ich mich da groß vermessen habe).  also wollte ich eine gabel mit der gleichen länge, um die geometrie nicht zu verändern. die talas 32 fit mit 150mm fw hat eine einbaulänge von 52cm.
hat doch keinen sinn eine 36 talas mit 54,5cm einzubauen und dann chopperstyle durch den wald zu cruisen.
absenkbar wäre dann auch noch schön, bergan hilfts ja doch. ob jetzt vom lenker oder so, ist mir egal. bin oft das scott genius meiner freundin gefahren (gleiche gabel!) und da hat mich das kurze runtergreifen nie gestört.
die 32er talas ist mit der 15mm achse subjektiv deutlich steifer...ob sie leichter ist ? egal.
federungs/dämpfungs-performance mit der fit-kartusche liegt einige klassen über der originalgabel. insgesamt passt eine 32er talas mit 150mm federweg einfach besser ins bike als eine 36er mit nur 1cm mehr fw aber einer deutlich höheren einbaulänge.
wollte zuerst auch auf die neuen bionicon gabeln warten, aber erstens haben die auch noch keine druckstufe, und zweitens ist mir der preis für diese leistung einfach zu hoch.
*Farbe:* muss man darüber wirklich diskutieren? ich mag weiß auch nicht, hab sie aber günstig im bikemarkt bekommen (übrigens: danke!). 

*4.*
hatte mir überlegt komplett umzusteigen: commencal meta 5 oder 6; orange five (am); e.v. canyon strive (mag versender aber nicht, und noch nicht gefahren...hahaha); trek remedy;......
aber alles was die können, kann der ss-rahmen auch. (geometriedaten hab ich übrigens verglichen wie ein wahnsinniger!) (@ shampoo: du hast aber ein gutes auge    ...im prinzip ist das bike sogar flacher, je nachdem wie man die hinterbau-anlenkung einstellt!)

hätte ich mir einfach ein anderes bike gekauft und das ss verkauft oder einfach nur im keller verrotten lassen, wärs jedem egal gewesen....so ist es aber frevel und gehört mit scheiteraufen bestraft  

insgesamt hab ich nun einen rahmen der mir gefällt und gut funktioniert, mit einer deutlich besseren federgabel-performance, mit nunmehr etwas eingeschränkter geometrie-verstellung.
(der rückbau würde wahrscheinlich 30min. dauern, und ich hatte einfach den unbändigen drang das auszuprobieren!)

so long
emil

p.s.: trotzdem danke für die größtenteils sachliche diskussion: nur so entwickelt sich was weiter....und wer weis, wenn mehrere biker mit der performance unzufrieden sind gibt sich die inwall gmbh mehr mühe bei den gabeln.


----------



## Promontorium (20. November 2010)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt eine fox talas 32 mit 150mm besorgt (einbaulänge so um die 52cm und somit idem zur bionicon gabel) und denke damit werd ich sehr zufrieden sein...




@Shampoo: Komm', ich nehm' Dich an die Hand. Lies mal oben!

   Is ja nun nicht sooo eindeutig - und ich hab' ihn ja nur zitiert.

   Insofern meine etwas schwammige Aussage! Jetzt verstanden?


Und jetzt steht ja auch im neuesten Post von sE was dazu drin. Also peace!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. November 2010)

Promontorium schrieb:


> @Shampoo: Komm', ich nehm' Dich an die Hand. Lies mal oben!
> 
> Is ja nun nicht sooo eindeutig - und ich hab' ihn ja nur zitiert.
> 
> ...



Bin doch eigentlich ganz zahm
Der Umbau stößt bei mir nur auf Unverständnis, weil ich mit meinem Tesla das Gefühl habe besser klar zu kommen, wenn's heftig wird.
Mein Fritzz ist schon Klasse, mit dem Tesla ist es aber noch geiler. 
Ergo habe ich an meinem Radon eine 32er und an dem Fritzz eine 36er Talas. Für mich als 42 Jahre alter "normalo" Fahrer, der auch kleine Sprünge mitmacht, ist an den Gabeln kein Unterschied festzustellen, was die Feder-Performance anbelangt. 
Ich merke aber, dass sich das Fritzz insgesamt "stabiler" oder auch "steifer" anfühlt, als das Radon. Hier liegt das Tesla aber gefühlt auch vor dem Fritzz und den geometrischen Vorteil, durch das Bionicon-System, möchte ich nicht mehr missen.
Dazu kommt noch dieses Gefühl bei den Talas Gabeln, wenn man sie absenkt, das man glaubt es hält einer das Hinterrad fest und das Treten geht von jetzt auf gleich schwerer!
Das ist beim Tesla nicht so. 
Es gibt da auch einen Thread zu, woraus hervor geht man würde sich das nur einbilden.  Wie dem auch sei, ich bin von meinem Bionicon total fasziniert und würde da nie eine Fox-Gabel reinfrickeln.


----------



## Promontorium (20. November 2010)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Für mich als 42 Jahre alter "normalo" Fahrer,



42? Oller Sack! Nee, bin ich auch - also Doppelpeace!




Shampoo schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch dieses Gefühl bei den Talas Gabeln, wenn man sie absenkt, das man glaubt es hält einer das Hinterrad fest und das Treten geht von jetzt auf gleich schwerer!



Ist bei meinem SS mit der DA aber ähnlich. Stark abgesenkt hat man bergauf das Gefühl, als würde man quasi "in/gegen" den Berg fahren. Liegt wohl an der veränderten Geometrie mit dem dann verkürzten Radstand...oder so!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. November 2010)

Promontorium schrieb:


> 42? Oller Sack! Nee, bin ich auch - also Doppelpeace!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen, Opa
Beim meinem Tesla ist das nicht so stark zu spühren, is schon komisch!


----------



## Promontorium (20. November 2010)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen, Opa
> Beim meinem Tesla ist das nicht so stark zu spühren, is schon komisch!




Ah, direkt 'ne Antwort. Hat ein bißchen gedauert bis ich's gemerkt habe. Mein Zivi hat mir gerade den Hintern abgeputzt und die Lesebrille aufgesetzt.


----------



## 321Stefan (24. November 2010)

Hallo

Bin auf der Suche nach einer originalen Bionicon Sattelstütze 30,0 x 400

Wenn einer eine übrig hat, bitte kurz bei mir melden.

Danke


----------



## robby (24. November 2010)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ist bei meinem SS mit der DA aber ähnlich. Stark abgesenkt hat man bergauf das Gefühl, als würde man quasi "in/gegen" den Berg fahren. Liegt wohl an der veränderten Geometrie mit dem dann verkürzten Radstand...oder so!


Wurde in älteren Beiträgen bereits mehrfach besprochen und liegt tatsächlich an der Geometrie: Die Gabel bis Anschlag abzusenken macht nur in Ausnahmen Sinn bei seeehr steilen Anstiegen. Ansonsten je nach Anstieg Front einfahren, kurz auf den Knopf drücken, Gabel wieder einen Tick ausfahren und das Problem ist weg.


----------



## bionicon (25. November 2010)

Hallo 321stefan,

ich hab da noch eine !

In diesem Sinne

renä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (26. November 2010)

bionicon schrieb:


> ich hab da noch eine !


----------



## robby (9. Dezember 2010)

Anbei das Ergebnis wie *damals* versprochen.
das Gewicht liegt derzeit in der Tat bei exakt 13,0kg (trotz FA 2,4 / 2,25 und alter Heim Kettenführung).







Unglücklicher Weise ist mir unmittelbar nach erster Testfahrt am Wendeplatz der Hinterreifen von der Felge gesprungen, wodurch ich mir die ersten Lackschäden eingefahren habe . Keine Ahnung, woran es lag (zuviel Luft im Reifen?). Die Kratzer am neuen - und zugegeben nicht ganz billigen - LRS sind ärgerlich, aber kann man noch verkraften. Schlimmer ist derzeit jedoch, dass nun immer der fade Beigeschmackt mitfährt, dass sich der Reifen auch mal an ungünstiger Stelle im Gelände selbstständig machen könnte ... aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Wie ist Eure Meinung zur Farbgestaltung?


----------



## felixh. (9. Dezember 2010)

Normalerweise springen Reifen nur von der Felge, wenn die schon ordentlich ramponiert ist (ist der Grund warum nicht wenige DHer und Freerider 2-3 mal pro Jahr ihre Felgen/Laufräder tauschen). Oder Reifen war schon beim aufpumpen nicht richtig drauf? Dass ist besonders gefährlich - da kann es einem die ganze Felge zerfetzen (und evtl sogar am Rahmen Streben zerstören)...

Mir ist bei der ZTR Flow noch nie ein Reifen runtergesprungen (und das auch nicht, wie es mir mal 3 Speichen zerfetzt hat bei einer Landung auf eine Felskante auf einem flowigen alpinem Trail (also nix Bikepark)-- lag aber an ungleichmäßiger Speichenspannung und nicht an der Landung an sich, so hart war die auch wieder nicht - wobei die 120mm halt schnell weg sind)


----------



## robby (10. Dezember 2010)

Der Reifen war definitv ordentlich drauf, hab das vor der Fahrt mehrfach überprüft.
Der Fehler lag vermutlich daran, dass ich einen alten FA (3 Jahre alt, aber im dunklen kühlen Keller gelagert) aufgezogen habe und diesen mit 3,5 Luftdruck aufgepumpt habe (damt er auch wirklich ordentlich in die Felge springt). In der Praxis ist derartiger Luftdruck natürlich hirnrissig - allerdings war es mein erster Reifen, den ich tubeless auf die Felge montiert habe ... und dann gleich sowas. 

Aber zurück zum Thema.


----------



## hipster (10. Dezember 2010)

robby schrieb:


> ...aufgezogen habe und diesen mit 3,5 Luftdruck aufgepumpt habe (damt er auch wirklich ordentlich in die Felge springt)...



Sorry. Ich fahre zwar nicht tubless, aber damit die frisch aufgezogenen Reifen ordentlich in den Felgen sitzen, pumpe ich 6-7 Bar beim ersten füllen hinein, lasse wieder ab und gehe auf Betriebsdruck.

Bei tubless kommt es auch darauf an, dass du schnell Luft hineinkriegst. Also am besten mit einem Kompressor.

by
hipster


----------



## felixh. (10. Dezember 2010)

Wennst die ZTR Flow auf 6-7bar aufpumpst, riskierst dass sie zerreissen. Dass ist über dem doppelten Maximaldruck (okay ohne fahren ist es natürlich okay etwas übern Maximaldruck zu gehen).

Ich würde den Reifen immer zuerst einmal mit Schlauch aufpumpen, etwas setzen lassen - schauen dass er überall gleichmäßig drinnen ist - wenn nicht, dann mit ganz wenig Druck ein bisserl fahren, dann zurechziehen und wieder Luft raus um Schauen ober er rund läuft, wenn ja, dann Luft raus, Schlauch raus, Reifen wieder rein, Milch rein, Luft mit Kompressor rein....

Mir ist Tubeless mit Milch aber etwas zu blöd. Im Sommer hab ich eh alle 2-3 Wochen die Reifen runtergefahren, und im Winter tausche ich je nach Bedingungen zu häufig...


----------



## milchkoenig (10. Dezember 2010)

felixh. schrieb:


> Ich würde den Reifen immer zuerst einmal mit Schlauch aufpumpen, etwas setzen lassen - schauen dass er überall gleichmäßig drinnen ist - wenn nicht, dann mit ganz wenig Druck ein bisserl fahren, dann zurechziehen und wieder Luft raus um Schauen ober er rund läuft, wenn ja, dann Luft raus, Schlauch raus, Reifen wieder rein, Milch rein, Luft mit Kompressor rein....


----------



## milchkoenig (10. Dezember 2010)

Seifenwasser benutzen


----------



## damage0099 (11. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir funktioniert es so:

Reifen auf Felge, nur 1 Seite. Milch in den Reifen kippen. Mit nem Pinsel Milch an beide Reifenflanken pinseln, Reifen ganz rauf und 2.5-3bar rein (bloß keine 6-7bar mit der Felge!).
So mache ich es bei 3 Bikes von uns und hatte noch nie Probleme.

@robby: Sieht ganz gut aus 

Mir persönlich gefällt schwarz am SS besser. Dennoch: Sehr schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (11. Dezember 2010)

robby schrieb:


> das Gewicht liegt derzeit in der Tat bei exakt 13,0kg (trotz FA 2,4 / 2,25 und alter Heim Kettenführung).


niemals Partliste!!!


----------



## robby (11. Dezember 2010)

Bitteschön 

*Laufräder:* ZTR Flow, Acros A-Hub74, Sapim CX-Ray, XTR-Schnellspanner by light-wolf.de
*Bremsen:* Formula The One 
*Scheiben:* 180mm
*Kurbel:* XTR 970
*Kettenblätter:* XTR 3fach mit 20KB Mountain Goat
*Kettenführung:* Heim 3
*Kette:* CN-HG-93 (XT)
*Kassette:* XT M770 (11-34)
*Schaltwerk:* Sram X.0
*Umwerfer:* XT
*Schalthebel:* Sram X.0 Drehgriffe
*Lenker:* Bionicon  
*Pedale:* Wellgo MG-1 Ti Plattform
*Sattelstütze:* Thomson Elite
*Sattel:* Terry Fly RSR Gel white Men
*Griffe:* Ergon GA1 (gekürzt)
*Reifen:* 2.4 FA front, 2.25 FA rear, tubeless

Gesamtgewicht 13,0 kg, gemessen an einer Kern Hängewaage.
Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich sehr zufrieden, da im Verhältnis zu Fahrleistung und Einsatzbereich keine riskanten Leichtbauparts verbaut wurden. Allerdings soll laut Bionicon-internen Kreisen ein Tuning auf 11,8kg geschafft worden sein. Zwar sehe ich in der Liste noch ordentlich Potential, doch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen mit teureren Parts bei gleichbleibender Performance(!) weitere 1,2kg zu realisieren...


----------



## milchkoenig (11. Dezember 2010)

kommt auf die Reifen an


----------



## damage0099 (12. Dezember 2010)

Der Sattel ist auch nicht der leichteste...
Aber an der Stelle ist mir das Gewicht (fast) egal.

Ich liege auch um die 13kg, schon ewig nimmer gewogen.


----------



## FRbiker (12. Dezember 2010)

robby schrieb:


> Bitteschön
> 
> *Laufräder:* ZTR Flow, Acros A-Hub74, Sapim CX-Ray, XTR-Schnellspanner by light-wolf.de
> *Bremsen:* Formula The One
> ...



ok ok
passt schon...


----------



## dj_evil (14. Dezember 2010)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu Tubless Reifen.
Ich hatte letzes Jahr FA 2.25 UST gekauft... diese sind einfach so beim aufpumpen von der Felge gesprungen! Wurden mittlerweile von Schwalbe auf Garantie getauscht.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (15. Dezember 2010)

robby schrieb:


> Bitteschön
> 
> *Laufräder:* ZTR Flow, Acros A-Hub74, Sapim CX-Ray, XTR-Schnellspanner by light-wolf.de - *tune Schnellspanner*
> *Bremsen:* Formula The One
> ...



und natürlich hier und da Alu- bzw. Titanschrauben


----------



## Promontorium (13. Februar 2011)

'n Abend!

Vielleicht schon mal gelöst, aber über die Sufu nix gefunden, nämlich:

Wer von Euch kennt (und hat sie vielleicht auch erfolgreich angewendet) eine Methode, das unsägliche Knarzen im Vorbau-Lenkerbereich zu beseitigen? Hat heute wieder mal tierisch genervt. Also?????


----------



## 4mate (13. Februar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/index.php?t-348459.html

https://srv15.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344469

https://srv15.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=392156

https://srv15.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472943

https://srv15.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=368566&page=2

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=348459&highlight=knarzen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351302&highlight=knarzen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=293205&highlight=knarzen


----------



## Promontorium (13. Februar 2011)

Oh, das könnte klappen. Ich bin dann mal weg!


----------



## hipster (14. Februar 2011)

Ich habe bei meinem Supershuttle alle Schrauben mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel überprüft und, wo notwendig, das Drehmoment korrigiert. Seither ist Ruhe im Stall. Bei mir kam die knarzerei vom Hinterbau. Hoffe die Ruhe bleibt... ;-)


----------



## Promontorium (19. Februar 2011)

Promontorium schrieb:


> 'n Abend!
> 
> Vielleicht schon mal gelöst, aber über die Sufu nix gefunden, nämlich:
> 
> Wer von Euch kennt (und hat sie vielleicht auch erfolgreich angewendet) eine Methode, das unsägliche Knarzen im Vorbau-Lenkerbereich zu beseitigen? Hat heute wieder mal tierisch genervt. Also?????




So, hab' heute einfach mal so ein ganz kriechfähiges Ölspray (oder wie das heißt) auf die Ränder der Klemmschellen "geträufelt" und - voilà - es hat funktioniert: das Schweigen im Walde, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Mal sehen, ob's von Dauer ist!!!


----------



## guruW (18. März 2011)

Erfreuliche Nachrichten! 
Steckachse und Fender neu eingetroffen
Wie bereits angekündigt ist nun die neue 12mm Steckachse für Supershuttle und Ironwood erhältlich. Das Steckachsset, welches dem Hinterbau 40% mehr Steifigkeit verleiht, kann in allen Supershuttle- und Ironwoodrahmen nachgerüstet werden, die auswechselbare Ausfallenden links und rechts besitzen. Das Set besteht aus einer Steckachse (für 135mm Nabe), sowie den beiden austauschbaren Ausfallenden.
Ebenfalls erhältlich sind nun wieder Fender für die Specialagent Federgabel am Ironwood. Diese Schoner aus robustem Kunststoff verhindern Beschädigungen an den Tauchrohren der Gabel.


----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2011)

Wird an meinem "Altertümchen" wohl nicht mehr geben...HopeProII hätt ich


----------



## guruW (18. März 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wird an meinem "Altertümchen" wohl nicht mehr geben...HopeProII hätt ich



dito...leider


----------



## waldschrad (26. März 2011)

kenn ich irgendwoher....hab eins der ersten FRs....
Das Gewinde der Achse ht sich schon so tief in die Hinterachsaufnahme Antriebsseite gefressen, das ich rechts und links 0,2mm Federstahl unterlegen muss, damit die Spur wieder stimmt... 
da die neue Schwinge kompatibel, steifer unnd Reifenfreiheit bietet, wid die wohl geordert ...
Kosten soweit bekannt ca 900sfr mit HR...
lieg ich da richtig???

Stellt sich mir die Frage ob man die Gabelinnereien auch modernisieren kann?????
Gar die *Coil* innereien implantierenl?????
Wäre Traumhaft!!!!!

Geniesst das Wetter!!!!
greetz Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (4. April 2011)

Wie muss ich mir die zusätzliche "Stabilität" des Hinterbaus denn vorstellen?
Wird dann dadurch das ganze Fahrrad nicht so "wabbelig"?

Und wie sieht es denn jetzt mit den neuen Gabeln aus? Kann ich die vom Tesla an mein SS packen oder nicht.
Wenn ja wäre es ne Überlegung wert mein SS nochmal auf zu werten.


----------



## esta (5. April 2011)

hinterbau weiß ich nicht 100%ig, aber die neue gabel kannste aufjedenfall ans ss schrauben.


----------



## Votec Tox (6. April 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wie muss ich mir die zusätzliche "Stabilität" des Hinterbaus denn vorstellen?
> Wird dann dadurch das ganze Fahrrad nicht so "wabbelig"?



Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren! Kommt das lediglich von der Steckachse oder wurde noch mehr am Hinterbau geändert? Auf der Homepage steht 40% mehr Steifigkeit durch die Steckachse.
Es wäre sehr freundlich wenn sich Jemand von Bionicon die Zeit nehmen würde, um hierauf zu antworten 
Vielen Dank für die Mühe!


----------



## hipster (6. April 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren! Kommt das lediglich von der Steckachse oder wurde noch mehr am Hinterbau geändert? Auf der Homepage steht 40% mehr Steifigkeit durch die Steckachse.
> Es wäre sehr freundlich wenn sich Jemand von Bionicon die Zeit nehmen würde, um hierauf zu antworten
> Vielen Dank für die Mühe!


 
*auchwissenwollen*


----------



## bionicon (11. April 2011)

Servus Votec Tox und hipster,

am Hinterbau, der sich auf 12mm Steckachse umrüsten lässt, und den es seit nun knapp 2 Jahren gibt, wurde seit dem nichts verändert.

Was zu dem Hinterbau davor verändert wurde ist folgendes:

- Das "Blech" an der verstellbaren, hinteren Dämpferaufnhame (3-step) wurde vergrößert und stabiler gestalltet.

- Die maximale, fahrbare Reifenbreite wurde erhöht - sichtbar an den nicht mehr geraden, sondern geschwungenen Kettenstreben.

- Was sich ebenfalls geändert hat, ist dass, und darum geht es gerade, sich die dropouts wechseln lassen. Zum einen, die standardmäßig verbauten, vertikalen dropouts für 9mm/10mm QR und zum Anderen die dropouts für die 12mm Steckachse. Beide dropouts bedürfen einer HR-Nabe mit 135mm Einbaubreite.

Bemerkbar macht sich die Steckachse im Vergleich zum QR durch mehr feedback vom jeweiligen Untergrund.

In diesem Sinne...

renä


----------



## hipster (11. April 2011)

Danke Renä,
Den 'neuen' Hinterbau habe ich. Nun muss ich noch abklären, ob meine DT-Swiss-Nabe auch Steckachse kann...


----------



## bionicon (11. April 2011)

hey hipster,

schau mal hier:

http://www.dtswiss.com/Customer-Support/Product-Documents.aspx

...vielleicht findest Du was Du suchst.

Servus

renä


----------



## catalyst (12. April 2011)

Moin!
Kurze Frage an Bionicon: Was würde mich denn ein neuer Hinterbau für mein Supershuttle kosten? Habe leider noch keine auswechselbaren Ausfallenden auf beiden Seiten, breitere Reifen und Steckachse klingen aber verlockend ... !

Habe ein 2008er Modell. Der Rest (Lager, Einbaubreite usw.) sollten ja passen. Wäre doch nett wenn Ihr ein solches "Upgrade" anbieten würdet ;o)

Danke schonmal für eine Antwort.


----------



## mäxx__ (12. April 2011)

ja, da hänge ich mich doch gleich mal mit an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (12. April 2011)

letztes Jahr wurde mir ein Listenpreis inkl. Einbau von 450,- genannt. Stammkunden wird jedoch ein sehr ordentlicher Rabatt gewährt, wenn ihr ganz lieb den Felix fragt!


----------



## catalyst (12. April 2011)

Das wäre ja noch okay, HR kann ich umbauen, DA TA Gabel ist eh schon drin, Reifen brauch ich auch neue  ....

Die Schwinge einzubauen dürfte eigentlich nicht der Akt sein, wenn man ´ne ordentliche Werkstatt im Keller hat (mit entsprechendem Werkzeug natürlich). Wobei, die Kettenstreben vom GW zu amputieren ist auch keine wirklich geschmeidige Sache ....

Also, hat´s schonmal jemand selber gemacht? Schwinge am Supershuttle gewechselt oder einfach nur aus- / eingebaut??


----------



## Oigi (12. April 2011)

Wenn man keine zwei linken Haende hat geht das spielend von der Hand.


----------



## KaiKaisen (12. April 2011)

Jup beim zusammenbau. Das geht mit normalen Inbusschlüsseln und Kraft.

Aber der eine Satz, "Bemerkbar macht sich die Steckachse im Vergleich zum QR durch mehr feedback vom jeweiligen Untergrund." und dafür dann nen nen neues Hinterrad kaufen?
Ich hab zwar schon den neuen Hinterbau aber noch keine Steckachse. Aber ob sich das überhaupt lohnt mit ner Steckachse?


----------



## milchkoenig (12. April 2011)

Ich hab sie schon ein Jahr.
Die Steckachse hab ich mangels passendem Laufrad noch nicht verbaut.
Bei mir war damals die alte Schwinge gebrochen, diese wurde dann auf Kulanz ersetzt und auf meine Bitte hin hab ich direkt die Neue bekommen.
Spürbarer Effect ist die größere Reifenfreiheit. Der Einbau war Kinderleicht und die Schwingenlager hab ich auch direkt erneuert.


----------



## catalyst (13. April 2011)

Hey Kai, wir können ja den Hinterbau tauschen, wenn Du vielleicht eh nicht auf Steckachse umrüsten magst ...  

Aber ich denke Du wirst nicht auf die Reifenfreiheit verzichten wollen. Verständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (13. April 2011)

Hehe so sieht es aus.
Auch wenn er trotzdem schon aussieht als wäre nicht genug Platz gewesen...
Aber mal schauen. Wenn die ersten berichten das die Steckachse etwas mehr bringt als Feedback werd ichs vielleicht auch mal versuchen um zu rüsten.


----------



## hipster (13. April 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> ... und dafür dann nen nen neues Hinterrad kaufen?
> Ich hab zwar schon den neuen Hinterbau aber noch keine Steckachse. Aber ob sich das überhaupt lohnt mit ner Steckachse?


 
Ich habe bei DT Swiss abgeklärt, ob meine Nabe Steckachse kann (Umrüstsatz). Leider gab's ne negative Rückmeldung. Auch ich müsste ein neues Hinterrad kaufen oder zumindest eine neue Nabe und dann umspeichen. 

Da ich mit meinem jetztigen Hinterbau eigentlich zufrieden bin, lass ich's sein. Zuviel Aufwand für ungewissen Ausgang...


----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2011)

So seh ich das auch.

Ich bin auch die Gabel mit Zugstufe probegefahren, wie schon gesagt, spürte ich keinen Unterschied. Obwohl ich ausgiebig testete, und auch darauf achtete.
Von Bike zu Bike war für mich kein Unterschied spürbar.
Deshalb gehe ich auch davon aus, daß ich (ich persönlich) nichts merken würde.

Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, etwas zu ändern steht bei mir grad nicht zur Debatte.

Auch vom breiteren Lenker bin ich weggekommen, da es schon oft sehr (zu) eng wurde.


----------



## kurbeltreter (14. April 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch.
> 
> Ich bin auch die Gabel mit Zugstufe probegefahren, wie schon gesagt, spürte ich keinen Unterschied. Obwohl ich ausgiebig testete, und auch darauf achtete.
> Von Bike zu Bike war für mich kein Unterschied spürbar.
> ...


 
Hallo Damage 0099,

ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich Gabel und Hinterbau an meinem Supershuttel aktualisieren soll.
Welche Gabel hast Du getestet, die neue G2 mit 160mm oder die alte G1 150mm mit Zugstufenkartusche ?
Und an welchem Rad (Supershuttle, Alva) ?

Konntest Du auch den Hinterbau mit und ohne Steckachse vergleichen ?


Grüße


----------



## KaiKaisen (14. April 2011)

Ich hab mir noch überlegt die FR Gabel dran zu bauen.
Aber weis jemand ob die anders ist wie die normale?


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2011)

Ich habe das SS FR getestet, hat glaub die 160mm Federweg.
Und ist ein älteres Modell, schätze so Mod. '09.

Ich bin damals sehr holprige Stellen + Treppenstufen gefahren (bis ich platt war )) ).
Und konnte wirklich keinen Unterschied spüren.

Hatte die Dämpferpumpe dabei, und variierte auch den Luftdruck.

Vllt. bin ich auch einfach nicht sensibel genug  .

Hinterbau mit Steckachse konnte ich nicht testen.

Der einzige Grund auf den Hinterbau zu switchen wäre die Reifenfreiheit.
Das ist das einzige, was mich am SS wirklich stört.


----------



## catalyst (14. April 2011)

@KaiKaisen

Habe auch vor einiger Zeit auf eine DA TA Gabel mit 20mm Steckachse aufgerüstet. Effekt: Mehr Federweg (170mm - theoretisch), einstellbarer Dämpfer und eine spürbar steifere Gabel. Ausserdem konnte ich so mit gutem Gewissen und Freigabe durch Bionicon vorne eine 203er Bremsscheibe montieren. Mein persönliches Fazit: Hat was gebracht.

Da ich noch ein GW mit der "normalen" DA fahre, altes Modell (noch eins von den goldenen GWs) mit 130mm oder so, habe ich einen direkten Vergleich. Die normale DA ist natürlich etwas leichter, verwindet sich aber auch mehr. Ausserdem springt der Bock etwas, so ohne Dämpfer (ok- er springt nicht, federt aber schon sehr zügig aus ....).

Zur Info noch ein paar Daten: mein Gewicht beträgt so ca. 90kg bei 1,90m Länge, Gabel und Dämpfer sind bei beiden Bikes mit etwas weniger Druck als auf der Tabelle angegeben aufgepumpt. Spricht besser an, bilde ich mir ein. Wenn´s heftig wird pumpe ich das SS aber meist noch etwas auf. Einsatzgebiet des GW ist eindeutig Tour (130mm / 100mm Federweg, Alu- Schrauben und Zeugs), das SS ist schwerer, stabil, geht  bergauf noch ganz gut aber noch lieber bergab. 

Viel Text. Hoffe es war auch etwas Info dabei ....


----------



## KaiKaisen (14. April 2011)

Hmm das Hauptproblem ist das ich die Naben wecheln mÃ¼sste.
Also LaufrÃ¤der neu bespeichen lassen und entweder 2 Naben rum liegen oder das HT gleich mit aufwerten.
Da sind dann mit Steckachse am Hinterbau gleich mal 600â¬ fÃ¤llig.
Frage ist ob dann das SS steifer/stbiler wird oder immer noch so "wabbelig" ist.


----------



## catalyst (14. April 2011)

Meine Antwort bezog sich auch nur auf die Frage nach dem Unterschied zwischen der normalen DA Gabel und der "Freeride" Version - sprich DA TA.

Was den Hinterbau angeht: Mehr Platz für den Reifen, mehr Steifigkeit - wäre mir zum vernünftigen Preis einen Versuch wert. Mein Vorteil ist, das ich die HR Nabe auf Steckachse umrüsten kann (Mavic), wenn ich nicht die Gelegenheit ergreife und gleich auf Hope umstelle ......

Deine Bedenken bzgl. der weiteren Kosten und Aufwendungen sind allerdings absolut nachvollziehbar. Ich persönliche rüste aber lieber nach und um, statt den alten Bock (nur weil die Presse das so möchte) in´s Altmetall zu geben, und bin so auch immer mit guter Technik versorgt. Jedenfalls können meine Bikes immer noch mehr als ich, hm .....

By the way, mein Stumpjumper fährt immer noch mit original Magura RaceLine, Suntour XC Pro Schaltung und 135er / 0° A-Tac Vorbau. Und macht immer noch höllisch Spass!! (auch wenn der Rücken für die Race Position langsam zu alt wird)


----------



## freiraus (14. April 2011)

...darf ich das hier?

Hätte ein Supershuttle I, Größe M von 2010 abzugeben (mit dem breiten Hinterbau) - wenig gefahren, bei Interesse: peter (ät) mtb-slowenien.de

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (7. August 2011)

Hätte auch ein FrameKit ab zu geben

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/403936/cat/76/date/1290337759


----------



## trd__1 (7. August 2011)

Mein hellgrünes in Grösse M ist auch zu haben, Modell 2010 mit breitem Hinterbau. Bilder gibts in meiner Galerie


----------



## sPiediNet (9. August 2011)

..so zu Info! Das supershuttle ist leider ab- gekündigt! Keine weissen M und L Grössen mehr am Lager. braun sollte noch alles lieferbar sein.

schade....!


*
*


----------



## guruW (9. August 2011)

RIP 

schade, aber war zu erwarten. von mir aus hätte man es als günstiges enduro-einsteigerbike gerne weiter im programm lassen können (wie damals das edison ltd.)

greez guru


----------



## Promontorium (13. August 2011)

Nachdem der Supershuttle-Thread geschlossen ist (wohl wegen der "Außerdienststellung" dieses Modells bei Bionicon - trotzdem unverständlich) stelle ich meine Fragen hier:

1. Gibt es eine Anzugsdrehmomentliste für Bionicon-Bikes im allgemeinen bzw. das Supershuttle im besonderen? Die Sufu konnte nicht helfen!

2. Wer weiß, ob der Race Face Atlas AM bzw. Deus XC für das Bionicon Vorbausystem zugelassen ist? Lenker, versteht sich!


----------



## 4mate (13. August 2011)

Schau auf der Bionicon Homepage im Servicebereich. Da sind einige PDF mit genauen Daten.


----------



## Promontorium (14. August 2011)

Danke, hatte ich schon gemacht, aber nix gefunden!


----------



## guruW (15. August 2011)

Alles wieder offen!!! 

Vielen Dank an Torsten, den Mod. 

greez guru

p.s. jetzt geht's ans knacken der 100.000er marke


----------



## sPiediNet (18. August 2011)

Gestern Abend die Bestellung eingereicht  Supershuttle mit der 1-er Ausstattung  (SRAM X9 und Elixir CR) und der G2-Gabel. Dazu käme noch die 
rock shox Reverb Sattelstütze und die DMR V8 Pedalen. Das Bike in weiss, goldene Standrohre, weisse Tauchrohre.

Liefertermin Anfang/Mitte Oktober ...naja abwarten und was trinken


Gruss Rainer[FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (18. August 2011)

Hört sich gut an 

Passt die Reverb problemlos ins SS?
Hab mein Bike erst seit einer Woche, mich aber nu schon mehrmals über das ständige anhalten mit hoch und runter geärgert.


----------



## sPiediNet (18. August 2011)

Alex-F,

die Reverb passt 100% ...

Gruss Rainer


----------



## Alex-F (18. August 2011)

Welche Stärke brauch ich denn, 30,9 oder 31,6?


----------



## sPiediNet (18. August 2011)

30,9 ...passt!



Alex-F schrieb:


> Welche Stärke brauch ich denn, 30,9 oder 31,6?


----------



## Alex-F (26. August 2011)

Moinsen.

Habt Ihr eine Empfehlung für ne Kettenführung für mich? Verliere andauernd die Kette vorne, selbst bei vorne & hinten aufm großen Ritzel, also unter Spannung.


----------



## slowbeat (26. August 2011)

bergab aufs mittlere blatt schalten hilft schonmal in vielen fällen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (26. August 2011)

Ich hab nur 2


----------



## 4mate (26. August 2011)

vielleicht ist die Kette einfach zu lang?
Auf deinen Fotos ist das leider nicht zu sehen.
Kannst du ein Bild von der schönen Seite eines Fahrrades machen (Antriebsseite), Vo/hi groß/groß?


----------



## Alex-F (26. August 2011)

Ju mach ich nachher fertig.


----------



## Oigi (26. August 2011)

Die Stinger von NC17 geht super...macht keine Geräusche und verrichtet ihren Dienst. Kostet nur 30 Euro und gibts für Tretlagermontage und ISCG. Ich fahre die schon von Anfang an und habe auch nur 2 Kettenblätter.


----------



## Alex-F (26. August 2011)

An sowas wie den stinger hatte ich auch gedacht, weil ohne bash.
Was hat denn das SS FR, iscg oder iscg5? Sorry, hab's gebraucht gekauft und keine Unterlagen dazu.


----------



## Alex-F (26. August 2011)

So siehts aus wenn jeweils auf dem großen Ritzel.







Trotzdem fällt die Kete runter.


----------



## saturno (26. August 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> An sowas wie den stinger hatte ich auch gedacht, weil ohne bash.
> Was hat denn das SS FR, iscg oder iscg5? Sorry, hab's gebraucht gekauft und keine Unterlagen dazu.



problem beim ss fr 2010wer modell ist, 73er gehäuse und in meinem fall keine spacer unter den lagerschalen. (truvatic kurbel mit nur 2 kb) also ist nicht viel platz zwischen der iscg aufnahme und dem kleine kettenblatt, sprich der schraubenkopf streift sogar. hab jetzt ne heim 3guide die originalversion genommen, die rolle geht leider nicht, weil schräg und dadurch springt die kette beim zurückdrehen bzw. verdreht sich und klemmt dann, dann die rolle einer shiftguide angebaut und es funzt im moment. leider musste ich auch noch spacer zwischen dem "mittleren kb und dem turvativ bashguard legen, sonst häts da probleme mit der shiftguide rolle gegeben.  muss aber noch im gelände getested werden. das belch der 3guide hab ich kürzen müssen und das laufrad etwas mehr auf die linke seite zentriert, sonst häts probleme mit dem reifen gegeben. ein 2,4er big betty geht schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## Alex-F (26. August 2011)

Ist nen 2010er. Ich guck morgen früh mal nach, aber ich glaub bei mir ist auch nicht viel Platz zum ersten kettenblatt.


----------



## Alex-F (5. Oktober 2011)

Eine Frage: hat hier schon wer die Hinterradnabe auf X-12 oder 10mm umgebaut?

Habe an meinem SS FR hinten nur Schnellspanner, den ich gerne los werden würde. Frage ist ob es grundsätzlich geht, und was es ungefähr kostet.

Zu den Naben finde ich irgendwie auch keine Informationen, nur das es DT Swiss sind.  Werde morgen bei Bionicon anrufen, aber vielleicht kann ja vorher schon jemand helfen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## KonaMooseman (5. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst dir von Bionicon die Ausfallenden inklusive 12mm Achse kaufen.
Oder wenn du 10mm fahren willst passen die aktuellen Ausfallenden.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht welche DT Nabe du fährst und daher nicht ob diese umbaubar ist.

Ruf morgen einfach mal an, die können dir weiter helfen.

Achja, zur Ausgangsfrage: Ich bin die ganze Zeit 12mm gefahren, werde wohl wegen neuen Laufrädern und weil ich keine Lust habe die Nabe umzubauen auf 10mm welchseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (5. Oktober 2011)

Ok danke für die Rückmeldung. Hoffe die können mir dann sagen welche Nabe ich habe. Rad gebraucht gekauft, hab keine unterlagen dazu.


----------



## KonaMooseman (6. Oktober 2011)

Was steht denn auf den Naben drauf?
Etwa "if you can read this you are too slow"??
Stell mal ein Bild rein, dann kann ich dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.
Von mir gibts heute nachmittag auch ein Update in der Gallerie...


----------



## Alex-F (6. Oktober 2011)

Genau die, auf der einen Seite if you can read this.... etc, und auf der anderen Seite Bionicon powered by DT Swiss.


----------



## KonaMooseman (6. Oktober 2011)

Dann hab ich schlechte Nachrichten für dich. Diese Nabe kannst du nicht umbauen.
Lass dir das HR umspeichen auf beispielsweise ne DT 340 oder 350, Hope Pro2 usw. Da gibts einige...
Oder kauf dir direkt ein neues HR mit einer solchen Nabe.


----------



## damage0099 (6. Oktober 2011)

Dann aber die Hope Pro2 Evo, bei der alten brauchst für x12 glaub ne andere Achse, falls du eine Nabe mit Schnellspanner-Option kriegen würdest....lasse mich aber auch gern belehren.
An meinem Umbau der alten Pro2 hätte ich eine andere Achse gebraucht, habe dann aber die Evo-Nabe genommen.


----------



## KonaMooseman (6. Oktober 2011)

Eine X12 Achse passt ins Supershuttle? Da ist doch gar kein Gewinde im Ausfallende.
Soweit ich weiß passt nur ne normale 12mm Achse und keine X12.
Ausserdem hat ein SS 135mm Achsbreite und nicht 142mm wie der X12 Standard.


----------



## damage0099 (6. Oktober 2011)

oh da hast du wohl recht und ich was verwechselt.


----------



## Alex-F (6. Oktober 2011)

So, grad mit Bionicon gesprochen. Neue Ausfallenden inklusive 10mm Steckachse kosten 49. 

Meine Nabe aber ist nicht umrüstbar, wird also doch mehr Aufwand.


----------



## bionicon (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Alex-F,

es mag sich kleikarriert anhören, doch die Steckachse hat ein Maß von 12mm x 135mm.

Für 10mm Schnellspanner funktioniert das mitgelieferte(verbaute) vertikale Drop out.

Bezüglich der Nabe gibt es mittlerweile Naben bzw. Laufräder oder Laufradsätze mit der Möglichkeit diese auf verschiedene Achsmaße umzurüsten wie den bekannten "Sand am Meer".

In diesem Sinne

renä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (10. Oktober 2011)

Moin. 

Danke für die Info, das macht es doch nochmal interessant.
Am Telefon wurde von 12x135 nichts gesagt, nur das bei den neuen ausfallenden die Achse dabei ist. 

Passt die vorhandene Nabe dann auch für 10mm wenn die ausfallenden schon darauf ausgelegt sind?


----------



## KonaMooseman (10. Oktober 2011)

Genau wie ich´s bereits sagte


----------



## bionicon (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Alex-F.,

die " If you can read....."-Nabe lässt sich nicht auf 12mm und auch nicht auf 10mm Achsen umbauen.
Da benötigst Du wohl eine neue Nabe, die diese Möglichkeit mit sich bringt !

In diesem Sinne

renä


----------



## Promontorium (21. November 2011)

Damit der Thread nicht ganz im Tiefschlaf versinkt!






Gestern unterhalb des Peitingköpfl


----------



## Promontorium (21. November 2011)

.


----------



## robby (21. November 2011)

Dem Thread fehlt seit Anbeginn der rote Faden, ein Tiefschlaf ist daher nur legitim.
Für Fotos gibts ja die Bionicon Galerie.
Wozu dient die Rohrisolierung am Unterrohr - hast Du Dein SS noch nicht ganz ausgepackt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (21. November 2011)

Trägt sich so angenehmer!


----------



## sPiediNet (22. November 2011)

robby schrieb:


> Dem Thread fehlt seit Anbeginn der rote Faden, ein Tiefschlaf ist daher nur legitim.
> Für Fotos gibts ja die Bionicon Galerie.
> Wozu dient die Rohrisolierung am Unterrohr - hast Du Dein SS noch nicht ganz ausgepackt?



Vielleicht auch weil das SS früher oder später vom Bionicon Portfolio verschwinden wird Was kommt bei euch nach dem Supershuttle? Bleibt ihr bei Bionicon ...eines der ALVA oder das Reed? Ich habe mich nach langem hin und her im vergangenen Oktober für das SS entschieden und bereue es nicht. Ds einzige was nervt, ist dass ich es auf meinem Autoheckträger nur an der Schwinge fest klemmen kann...


----------



## Promontorium (22. November 2011)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch weil das SS früher oder später vom Bionicon Portfolio verschwinden wird Was kommt bei euch nach dem Supershuttle? Bleibt ihr bei Bionicon ...eines der ALVA oder das Reed? Ich habe mich nach langem hin und her im vergangenen Oktober für das SS entschieden und bereue es nicht. Ds einzige was nervt, ist dass ich es auf meinem Autoheckträger nur an der Schwinge fest klemmen kann...



Bin mit meinem SS auch zufrieden, hab' die Grenzen noch lange nicht ausgereizt. Würde auch bei Bionicon bleiben, da man über die neue Gabelkartusche Gutes hört und die Gabel sowie der Hinterbau mit Steckachse jetzt wohl 'ne vernünftige Steifigkeit haben. Ob die Gabel in sich torsionssteifer ist, weiß ich nicht. Das und der schwammige Hinterbau sind beim SS schon nicht grad das Gelbe vom Ei. Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, daß man die Doppelbrücken, wie es andere Hersteller auch tun, mit 'nem "Fachwerk" deutlich steifer bekäm. Das sollte möglicherweise relativ leicht zu bewerkstelligen sein, aber da bin ich kein Experte.
Genial finde ich halt die Geometrieverstellung, wobei mir die a) die Bedieung bequem vom Lenker aus und b) die Stufenlosigkeit besonders taugen. Daß hinten der Dämpfer ein-oder ausfährt, finde ich tendenziell vernachlässigbar, aber dennoch nicht schlecht.
Was vergessen? Ach ja, die Gabel ist jetzt von außen abschmierbar. Auch gut!


----------



## Oigi (22. November 2011)

Das SS ist meiner Meinung nach optisch das beste Bike was Bionicon je gebaut hat...leider waren die Federelemente erster Generation nicht konkurenzfähig (zu den neuen Entwicklungen kann ich nix sagen). Aber der Rahmen an sich bietet genug Potenzial das Bike nach eigenen Wünschen zu optimieren, mit oder ohne Geometrieverstellung. 
Man kann damit fast alles hochfahren und es bergab oder im Park ordentlich krachen lassen. Nach meinem Umbau, der sich nun endlich in den letzten Zügen befindet ist es für mich tatsächlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Also freuen wir uns doch, dass wir noch die Glücklichen sind, die dieses Bike rocken können.


----------



## guruW (22. November 2011)

Ich gebe Oigi Recht, für mich ist es optisch immer noch ein sehr außergewöhnliches, extravagantes und besonders eindrucksvolles Bike! Natürlich reizen die Neuentwicklungen, aber nach wie vor hat sich das SS seinen eigenen Charakter bewahrt. Ich habe alle neuen Bionicon-Bikes mittlerweile getestet, alle auf ihre Art sehr schön. Aber alle auch etwas anders im Vergleich zum SS, speziell beim Runtershreddern. Das macht nach wie vor große Laune trotz der ein oder anderen leichten Schwachstelle. Aber es ist wie bei einer langjährigen Partnerschaft, man lernt zu akzeptieren und zu verzeihen. 

greez guru


----------



## Promontorium (22. November 2011)

Oigi schrieb:


> Nach meinem Umbau, der sich nun endlich in den letzten Zügen befindet ist es für mich tatsächlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.



Stell' doch dann bitte mal ein oder mehrere Bilder von dem "Tier" rein, wenn's soweit ist! Bin gespannt!


----------



## sPiediNet (22. November 2011)

sorry... aber wie stelle ich hier grosse Bilder rein?


----------



## 4mate (22. November 2011)

BB-Code (im Fotoalbum) unterhalb des Bildes anklicken, Größe wählen, kopieren und *direkt* in Beitrag einfügen.
Dann sind die Fotos verlinkt; wenn man drauf klickt kommt man in Dein Fotoalbum.

Will man das nicht, klickt man im Album auf die gewünschte Größe, 
kopiert per Rechtsklick die Grafikadresse und fügt sie mit 'Grafik einfügen' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Button  in den Beitrag ein.
Dann ist das Bild nicht anklickbar.


----------



## Oigi (22. November 2011)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> sorry... aber wie stelle ich hier grosse Bilder rein?



Ich bin mal so frei 

Das ist ein schönes Rad.


----------



## damage0099 (22. November 2011)

Ich sage auch: Das SS ist bisher das schönste von allen  

Mittlerweile fahre ich das Alva 160.
Bin super zufrieden.
Kein Eingelenker mehr, vo/hi Steckachse, Casting vorne abschmierbar 
lediglich das kg mehr auf den Rippen fuxt mich einwenig...

Aber alles kann man nicht haben 

Bergab fährt es sich besser als das SS.

Bergauf auch super: Je mehr man absenkt, desto näher kommt es der Überstreckung und umso antriebsneutraler wird es.

Es ist bauartbedingt eh antriebsneutraler.

Ich bereue den Umstieg keineswegs.

Achja: Die Gabel spricht wesentlich besser an als die alte...


Ich würd es wieder kaufen 


Achja: Dank dem bischen freien Stück am Sattelrohr kann ich es am Standard-Dachträger klemmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (22. November 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Bergauf auch super: Je mehr man absenkt, desto näher kommt es der Überstreckung und umso antriebsneutraler wird es.
> 
> Es ist bauartbedingt eh antriebsneutraler.



Je mehr man aber absenkt, desto mehr hat man das Gefühl, das Rad bremst.
Ist ja eine bekannte Sache und wird beim Alva nicht anders sein, oder?
Deshalb senke ich ungern zu tief ab!

Was kann die Gabel besser? Kannst Du da mehr zu sagen?


----------



## damage0099 (22. November 2011)

Das mit dem absenken ist klar ;-) . Jedoch merkt man es schon in normaler Fahrposition.

Die Gabel ist sehr viel steifer, spricht durch das Öl sensibler an und das Losbrechmoment ist "besser".
Sie läßt sich bekanntlich von außen bequem warten und muß nicht ständig vergleichsweise umständlich gefettet werden.

Sie reagiert anders, da die Achsmitte genau in der Rohrmitte des Castings liegt.
Das alte Casting ist "versetzt", womit ich besser zurecht kam.
Das Hinterrad-versetzen viel mir mit dem SS irgendwie leichter...


----------



## sPiediNet (23. November 2011)

....Danke 4mate + Oigi

Es ist schon so, ...wie mit einem Golden-Retriver den man an der Leine hat! Die Leute interessieren sich für das Bike. Manche "Carbon-Feile" wird in den Schatten gestellt, wenn das SS daneben geparkt wird.











Oigi schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei
> 
> Das ist ein schönes Rad.


----------



## sPiediNet (23. November 2011)

Ich habe mir lange den Kopf darüber zerbrochen, welches jetzt..ALVA160 oder SS mit der G2 Gabel denke ich, ist das "neue" SS nicht mehr mit dem alten zu vergleichen und mit der Preiseinsparung, habe ich mir noch die Rockshox Reverb dazu gegönnt. Ich bin viel zu lange Hardtail Bike´s mit viel zu wenig Federweg gefahren ...stürze noch und nöcher ...Bänderrisse, Prellungen etc. Ich war fast soweit, entwerder die Sportart wechseln oder ein anständiges Bike muss her ..ich habe mich richtig entschieden und habe jetzt eine scheiss freude an meinem Supershuttle



damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich sage auch: Das SS ist bisher das schönste von allen
> 
> Mittlerweile fahre ich das Alva 160.
> Bin super zufrieden.
> ...


----------



## hipster (24. November 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich sage auch: Das SS ist bisher das schönste von allen



Punkt!



damage0099 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile fahre ich das Alva 160.



VERRÄTER


----------



## damage0099 (24. November 2011)

hahaha, jaja ich weiß 

PS: Wird Zeit für 'nen neuen Klassentreffs-Fred, oder???

Renä ist wieder dabei, vorausgesetzt spätnachts oder frühmorgens wird wieder sein Bus geplündert


----------



## look kg 481 (24. November 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hahaha, jaja ich weiß
> 
> *PS: Wird Zeit für 'nen neuen Klassentreffs-Fred, oder???*
> 
> Renä ist wieder dabei, vorausgesetzt spätnachts oder frühmorgens wird wieder sein Bus geplündert



JAJAJAAA

JA

JA bitte


----------



## Votec Tox (24. November 2011)

Zu 1: Na klar ist das Supershuttle das Allerschönste! 
        (Nur das Ironwood ist auch so schön.)
Zu 2: Yeah, unbedingt wieder einen neuen Klassentreffenfred! 
         Das Klassentreffen war einfach klasse!


----------



## damage0099 (26. November 2011)

Klassentreffen-Fred ist eröffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (30. November 2011)

Hallo Supershuttle-Fans!

Ich würde mich wohl von meinem weißen Supershuttle in Rahmengröße S trennen (keine Sorge, es weicht nur einem anderen Bionicon). 
Da man - soweit ich weiß - hier keine Verkaufsanzeigen einsetzen darf, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Ihr bei Bedarf eine PN an mich schickt, dann kann ich Euch Genaueres mailen.

_Das Supershuttle hat nun schon einen neuen und begeisterten Besitzer gefunden!_






Grüße!


----------



## damage0099 (30. November 2011)

Ui, was folgt denn schönes?? *neugier*


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Dezember 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ui, was folgt denn schönes?? *neugier*



Nun will ich Dir endlich antworten!
Bar jeder Vernunft habe ich mir meinen Traum erfüllt, als ich das Supershuttle kaufte, wollte ich es auch schon, traute mich aber nicht 
Nun aber! Zudem machte ein sehr verlockender Preis die Entscheidung einfacher 
Das SuperS hat viel Spaß gemacht, nur hat meins den schmalen Hinterbau, dazu passend schmalere Felgen, die Gabel ohne Steckachse und es ist mir in S auf schnelleren Abfahrten einfach zu kurz, irgendwie hatte man im Stehen den Lenker gefühlt vorm Bauch. Mein sehr kleines 4X - Rad (38er Rahmen) ist vom Oberrohr länger, dafür kurze Kettenstreben und einen kürzeren Radstand als das SuperS, trotzdem fährt sich das sehr laufruhig bergab, ist natürlich ein Hardtail mit einer 100mm Federgabel, das strengt dann an 

Das Neue ist dem Supershuttle ja ähnlich, gell






Freudensprünge 





Es mußte unbedingt eins mit der USD-Gabel sein 
Keine Sorge, ich weiß wohl, daß ich das Potential dieses Rades nie ausschöpfen werde! Völlig überzogen, ist mir klar aber ich habe ja für die meiste Zeit mein 4X-Bergamont (Schaltung für meine Bedingungen angepaßt) mit dem ich sehr gern fahre, aber ein fluffiges Fully macht auch Spaß 
Freu mich so, Grüße!


----------



## Promontorium (4. Dezember 2011)

Das ist also wieder ein SS, aber in der ultimativ letzten Ausbaustufe?! 
Schreib' mal mehr, bitte.

Hab' übrigens auch Rahmengröße S, und mit "runtergeklapptem" Vorbau geht's, auch im Wiegetritt, gerade so. Dafür isses halt schön wendig/handlich.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Dezember 2011)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Das ist also wieder ein SS, aber in der ultimativ letzten Ausbaustufe?!
> ..........



Nicht so ganz, ist das Eisenholz  äh Ironwood, wiegt angeblich 16,3 kg, hat die UpSideDown-Gabel mit 200mm.

Das SuperS in Größe S ist extrem wendig, da stimmt, hatte damals auch M probiert und mich auf Grund der Wendigkeit für S entschieden.
Nun fahre ich so langsame und für meine Wenigkeit technische Trails gern mit dem schön flachen und wendigen Bergamont und das SuperS stand oft rum und wurde nur noch für Bergabfahrten benutzt.

Neues Bike - neues Glück  sehe es als schöne Ergänzung und fand es Heute steil bergauf ganauso gut zu radeln wie mein SuperS, das exakt 15 kg wiegt!

Bionicon wird das Ironwood als auch das Supershuttle auslaufen lassen, drum habe ich mir nun diesen lang gehegten Traum erfüllt.
Grüße!


----------



## damage0099 (5. Dezember 2011)

ui, schön!
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit!
Hoffentlich seh ich's nächstes Jahr live beim Treff 

...buoh, was ein Federweg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (6. Dezember 2011)

Bionicon wird das Ironwood als auch das Supershuttle auslaufen lassen, drum habe ich mir nun diesen lang gehegten Traum erfüllt.
Grüße![/quote]

Währe mal interessant zu erfahren, wie die Verkaufsstatistik bei Bionicon ausschaut. Wie viele Supershuttle und Ironwood noch bestellt werden, welches Bike der Bestseller ist? Die werden sich jetzt doch nicht auf dem Reed und den Alva´s ausruhen?  Wo sind die neuen Inovationen?
Die Webseite von Bionicon scheint auch in der Winterstarre zu verharren  ....wie seht ihr das?


----------



## guruW (6. Dezember 2011)

Die Verkaufsstatistiken kenne ich leider nicht, aber grundsätzlich ist es doch eher normal, dass irgendwann die alte Generation der neuen weichen muss. Gerade für eine kleinere Firma lohnt es sich nicht, mehrere sich überschneidende Modelle im Programm zu haben (wobei man sich in Punkto Überschneidung durchaus streiten kann, da für mich jedes Bike irgendwie doch seinen eigenen Charakter hat).

Meistens hat Bionicon die älteren Modelle etwas preiswerter angeboten, was ja auch ein sinnvoller Schritt ist. Aber wenn die Rahmen zur Neige gehen, werden sie halt nicht mehr nachbestellt, da es hier wahrscheinlich auch um Mindestabnahmemengen geht, um wirtschaftlich zu bleiben.

Das für 2012 erstmal keine neuen Modelle vorgestellt worden sind, hat damit zu tun, dass es diesmal wichtiger war, alle aktuellen Modelle auch wirklich liefern zu können. Hier hat Bionicon wohl dieses Jahr sehr unerfreuliche Erfahrungen machen müssen, da gerade zu Saisonbeginn Vieles nicht verfügbar war. Aus Kundensicht sicher eine vernünftige Entscheidung, auch wenn die Newsjunkies relativ leer ausgegangen sind.

Nichtsdestotrotz können wir sicher sein, dass nach wie vor am Tegernsee mit Hochdruck an neuen und innovativen Lösungen gebrütet wird. Ob allerdings ein Big Bike wie das Ironwood einen direkten Nachfolger bekommt, bleibt abzuwarten. Das Problem liegt eher darin, dass gabeltechnisch was Neues produziert werden müsste und sich das Ganze dann entsprechend wirtschaftlich auch rechnen muss. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung meinerseits, hier fehlt mir der weitere Einblick. Ich würde es natürlich sehr begrüßen. Vielleicht kann man aus dem bisherigen Baukasten ja doch was Adäquates auf die Beine stellen, ohne gleich das Rad ganz neu erfinden zu müssen. 

greez guru 

P.S. die Jungs von Bionicon sind erfahrungsgemäß um Weihnachten rum mehr draußen beim Freeriden oder Boarden im Schnee, da im HQ relativ wenig los ist. Im Februar läuft  die Produktion wieder an, da ist dann nix mehr mit Freizeit.


----------



## Phileas (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

einige Leute können hier ja sicherlich aus Erfahrung, wie damage0099, das Alva 160 und das Supershuttle vergleichen und da ich  momentan keine Möglichkeit zur Probefahrt des Supershuttles habe, wollte ich mal  fragen, wie sich die beiden von der Geo und dem Hinterbauverhalten  unterscheiden.
Ich bin für mehrere Wochen ein Tesla von 2010 Probegefahren und es  gefiel mir sehr von der Sitzposition (dem mehr "Drin- als Draufsitzen", mit  Schwerpunkt zum Hinterrad verlagert) und den kurzen Kettenstreben -  schön wendig und gut umzusetzen.
1. Wie ist das bei dem Supershuttle, das hat ja längere Kettenstreben  und einen etwas steileren Lenkwinkel als das Alva. Wie sind die Sitzpositionen im Vergleich?
2. Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau beim Shuttle im Vergleich zum Alva? Den des Alva fand ich schön plüsch, allerdings hat mich bei der Überstreckung des Hinterbaus und folgendem Lockout das Aufschaukeln des Hinterbaus beim Bergauffahren über kleine Hindernisse gestört.
3. Beim Shuttle dürfte es ja keinen Lockout durch Überstreckung geben  wie beim Alva. Wie fährt sich der Hinterbau dann, wenn man ganz  abgesenkt hat?
4. Welche Größe würdet ihr beim Supershuttle empfehlen? 184cm mit 81cm Schrittlänge, beim Tesla passte mir L gut.

Ich würde mich über die Infos sehr freuen, bin nämlich im harten  Konflikt zwischen Alva und Supershuttle (so lange es noch erhältlich  ist).

Beste Grüße,
Phil


----------



## damage0099 (9. Dezember 2011)

Nun ja, ich postete ja schon mal darüber, hier meine Meinung:

Hauptunterschied sind Steckachse und 4-Gelenk-Rahmen (das Casting mit Steckachse paßt auch ans SS).

Das neue Casting hat die Zentralschmierung und 15mm-Steckachse. Spricht spürbar besser an und ist wartungsfreundlicher ( ca. 15min für's fetten am alten Casting, gegen 5min ölen am neuen).
Das neue spricht sensibler an, Losbrechmoment besser, flutscht besser.

Vom Wippen her ist das Alva natürlich wesentlich antriebsneutraler. Wobei das SS auch nicht übermäßig wippt.
Kommt auch auf den Fahrstil an, "Stampfer" wippen etwas mehr, hehe.

Was die Geo-Verstellung betrifft: Das SS läßt sich von jeder Stellung aus sehr sehr leicht verstellen.
Das Alva nicht: Wenn es im uphill-mod ist, braucht es mehr Einsatz, um es vorne hoch zu kriegen (bedingt durch die Überstreckung des Gelenkes/Hinterbau).

Die Steckachsen machen sich deutlich bemerkbar: Das Bike ist wesentlich steifer als das SS.

Dafür ist das SS ~ 1kg leichter.

Was mich an meinem SS störte, war der Hinterbau der 1. Generation, der 2.4er Reifen fast unfahrbar machte, und nur wenige mm Spalt re+li in der Schwinge hatte.
Der neue Hinterbau ist diesbezüglich verbessert worden.
Das Alva hat Platz genug 

Vom Fahrverhalten sind beide Bikes sehr gut, ich kam / komme mit beiden sehr gut zurecht.

Das Alva ist wie gesagt, durch Steckachse vo/hi deutlich steifer, aber wenn am SS das Casting mit Steckachse verbaut ist, hilft das schon weiter.
Durch die X12 hinten ist der ganze Hinterbau auch richtig stabil und steifer als mit Schnellspanner.

Wenn ich nun die Qual der Wahl hätte...hmmm, schwer.
Ich würde das Alva160 nehmen, schwarzen Casting, schwarze Tauchrohre.
Optisch das SS "schlammfarben" mit schwarzem Casting / Tauchrohre 
So, nun bist du dran 

Achja, Größe: Das Alva in M ist mir bei 1,80 passend, dürfte eher einwenig kleiner sein. Daher würde bei dir das Alva / passen.
Das SS in M kam mir kleiner vor. Das müßtest du testen. Das war mir von der Größe her optimal, kürzer hätte es jedoch nicht sein dürfen.

PS: Das ist meine Meinung / Erfahrung! Jeder fährt + empfindet anders....


----------



## Promontorium (9. Dezember 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Die Steckachsen machen sich deutlich bemerkbar: Das Bike ist wesentlich steifer als das SS.
> ...
> Durch die X12 hinten ist der ganze Hinterbau auch richtig stabil und steifer als mit Schnellspanner.


Interessant!
Denn das hatte ich bisher immer angezweifelt, da ja der ganze Hinterbau in sich recht schwammig ist. Daß die Steckachse als lokal sehr begrenzte Versteifung soviel bringen soll, hätte ich nicht vermutet. 
Dachte anfangs, daß das eher eine kosmetische Korrektur angesichts des zunehmenden Verbaus dieses Hinterachssystems bei der Konkurrenz ist.
Bin den X12-Hinterbau selber noch nicht gefahren, daher "lernfähig"!


----------



## hipster (9. Dezember 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun die Qual der Wahl hätte...hmmm, schwer.
> Ich würde das Alva160 nehmen, schwarzen Casting, schwarze Tauchrohre.


 
*grmpf* du bringst mich wieder ins grübeln...


----------



## Phileas (9. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Fallen die langen Kettenstreben beim Supershuttle im Vgl zum Alva negativ auf?
Und um wieviel Grad kann man durch Versetzen der Dämpferaufnahme die Winkel verstellen?


----------



## damage0099 (10. Dezember 2011)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Interessant!
> Denn das hatte ich bisher immer angezweifelt, da ja der ganze Hinterbau in sich recht schwammig ist. Daß die Steckachse als lokal sehr begrenzte Versteifung soviel bringen soll, hätte ich nicht vermutet.
> Dachte anfangs, daß das eher eine kosmetische Korrektur angesichts des zunehmenden Verbaus dieses Hinterachssystems bei der Konkurrenz ist.
> Bin den X12-Hinterbau selber noch nicht gefahren, daher "lermfähig"!



Ja, erstens die Steckachse und auch das neue 4-Gelenk, der Eingelenker war nun mal rel. schwammig.



hipster schrieb:


> *grmpf* du bringst mich wieder ins grübeln...



hehe^^, tut mir leid  Du wolltest doch diesen Winter evt. auch schrauben, oder? 



Phileas schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> 
> Fallen die langen Kettenstreben beim Supershuttle im Vgl zum Alva negativ auf?
> Und um wieviel Grad kann man durch Versetzen der Dämpferaufnahme die Winkel verstellen?



K.A.....vllt probier ichs mal aus Langeweile.


----------



## Phileas (10. Dezember 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ja, erstens die Steckachse und auch das neue 4-Gelenk, der Eingelenker war nun mal rel. schwammig.



Ich glaube, Promontorium meinte mit seiner Frage, ob der Hinterbau des Supershuttles durch die Steckachse wesentlich steifer wird.

In den Bionicon-News stand damals, die Steifigkeit würde um 40% zunehmen. Wie sich das dann anfühlt, ist wahrscheinlich wieder ne andere Sache.


----------



## Promontorium (10. Dezember 2011)

Phileas schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Promontorium meinte mit seiner Frage, ob der Hinterbau des Supershuttles durch die Steckachse wesentlich steifer wird.



Phileas, you made my day! 

Aber stimmt, das ging so aus meiner Frage nicht hervor. Meinte in der Tat das SS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (14. Dezember 2011)

Pause am Ende des Weges. Anfang November, als es noch schön war...


----------



## Murai (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo erstmal,
ich bin auch seit kurzer Zeit ein Supershuttlebesitzer.
Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist, den Hinterbau eines "alten SS" (Modell bis mitte 2009, bei dem NUR Schnellspanner verwendet werden können) mit dem Hinterbau eines "neuen SS" (Modell ab mitte 2009, bei dem man die Ausfallenden auch auf Steckachse umrüsten kann) zu tauschen. 
Gibt es da Probleme oder passt die Aufhängung? Hat es vllt. schon jemand gemacht und was müsste man beachten?
Und wenn es machbar ist, hat jemand einen "neuen SS Hinterbau" über? 

PS. Ich möchte keine neue Diskussion bzgl. Steckachse vs. Schnellspanner losbrechen.


----------



## saturno (19. Januar 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Pause am Ende des Weges. Anfang November, als es noch schön war...



ist der rahmen nicht etwas zu klein bei der beinlänge


----------



## KonaMooseman (19. Januar 2012)

Murai schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> ich bin auch seit kurzer Zeit ein Supershuttlebesitzer.
> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist, den Hinterbau eines "alten SS" (Modell bis mitte 2009, bei dem NUR Schnellspanner verwendet werden können) mit dem Hinterbau eines "neuen SS" (Modell ab mitte 2009, bei dem man die Ausfallenden auch auf Steckachse umrüsten kann) zu tauschen.
> Gibt es da Probleme oder passt die Aufhängung? Hat es vllt. schon jemand gemacht und was müsste man beachten?
> ...



Kannst du problemlos tauschen.
Frag mal bei Bionicon direkt nach. Die haben so viele, dass sie sie sogar verkaufen 
Welche Farbe hast du denn?


----------



## Murai (19. Januar 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!



KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hast du denn?



Ich habe ein schickes braun. 

Weißt du zufällig wie es da preislich aussieht?
Mein Hinterbau ist nämlich vollkommen in Ordnung. Es war nur so ein Gedankengang, falls ...


----------



## Promontorium (19. Januar 2012)

saturno schrieb:


> ist der rahmen nicht etwas zu klein bei der beinlänge



Naja, gleich nach dem Foto hab' ich meine Pumps wieder ausgezogen - das rote Lack paßt ja auch nicht so zu den Goldelox-Pedalen!


----------



## damage0099 (19. Januar 2012)

Hinterbau liegt glaub bei 400 +/-


----------



## stillerwinter (2. Februar 2012)

Hi,

man kann den Hinterbau tauschen. Meine alte Schwinge war gerissen und wurde durch die neue Variante getauscht. Jetzt überlege ich gleich auf Steckachse umzurüsten.

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen???


----------



## Murai (2. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich habe zwar nicht auf Steckachse umgerüstet, aber nachdem ich mich auch dafür interessiere, habe ich mich etwas eingelesen.

Jetzt verstehe ich aber nicht ganz wonach du fragst.

Das Umrüsten selbst sollte kein Problem darstellen. Ausfallenden und Steckachse bekommst du im Set direkt von Bionicon. Da müsstest du lediglich ein paar Schrauben lösen, die Teile tauschen und wieder festschrauben. 
Dann musst du nur noch deine Nabe auf 12 mm Steckachse umrüsten, wenn die das mitmacht. Wenn nicht müsstest du dir eine neue holen. (Beides ist mit Investitionen gekoppelt, wobei die erste in der Regel günstiger sein sollte.)

Wenn es um das Thema Steckachse vs. Schnellspanner geht, wirst du keine gescheite Antwort finden. Die Meinungen gehen da auseinander, ob und/oder wie viel Sinn das macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stillerwinter (6. Februar 2012)

Meine Frage bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf den Sinn der ganzen Umrüstung auf Steckachse.

Ich denke ich wäre da so bei 70-100. Das lohnt sich natürlich nur wenn auch was beim Fahren zu bemerken wäre.

Oder wäre es sinnvoller für das Geld mit der Frau schick essen zu gehen???

Ist der Hinterbau mit Steckachse ruhiger? Bisher merke ich schon ziemlich Flex hinten (hört man auch gerne mal am quitschen der Scheibenbremse).

Wobei zu stabil ist ja eigentlich auch nicht perfekt.

Finde halt nirgends im Netz jemanden der umgebaut hat. Haben wohl alle sich einfach ein neues Bike gekauft...

Möchte das Geld halt nicht für nichts rauswerfen. Sonst kommen lieber mal wieder neue Reifen drauf. Die bemerkt man garantiert!


----------



## 4mate (12. März 2012)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen aber  hat jemand von Euch am Supershuttle eine gut funktionierende  Kurbel/Innenlager, 3-fach Kettenführung montiert/getestet?
> 
> Danke Euch


_Den Thread gibt's seit 2006 und die Antwort ist Heim

AW: Supershuttle_


----------



## sPiediNet (12. März 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> _Den Thread gibt's seit 2006 und die Antwort ist Heim
> 
> AW: Supershuttle_




Danke, .....2006, gibt es diesen Hersteller "Heim" überhaupt noch?

Habs gefunden danke! Muss nuch noch den Lieferant suchen.


----------



## 4mate (12. März 2012)

Der verlinkte Beitrag ist von 2010


----------



## robby (12. März 2012)

Heim wurde von e.thirteen übernommen, die damalige Kettenführung bekommst Du z.B. bei BMO: *KLICK*


----------



## sPiediNet (13. März 2012)

robby schrieb:


> Heim wurde von e.thirteen übernommen, die damalige Kettenführung bekommst Du z.B. bei BMO: *KLICK*



Danke robby/4mate, habe meinen *Händler kontaktiert ....der konnte das Teil quasi aus der Hosentasche ziehen. Tja, manchmal liegt das Weite so nah

* Ex Bionicon Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (18. März 2012)

Traumhafter Tag heute mit meinem Spaßbringer. Danke!


----------



## mäxx__ (20. März 2012)

So, ich habe mal die DÃ¤mpferlager gewechselt.
Sprich neue Gleitlager samt roteloxierten Buchsen.
Eine sehr gute Adresse ist:
http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/

Der Mann ist sehr kompetent, hilfsbereit und allesgeht ruckzuck..
Erste Probefahrt heute in der Mittagspause; was soll ich sagen: das Ansprechverhalten ist spÃ¼rbar verbessert!!




Im Baufachmarkt (nix Obi, Hornbach oder Praktiker) habe ich mir 2x Zylinderschrauben 8x50mm, 4x Unterlegscheiben und 2x selbstsichernde Muttern M8 fÃ¼r 1,31 â¬ geholt.
Alles V2A!!!


----------



## mäxx__ (22. März 2012)

So, heute Mittag habe ich das Schwimmtraining im Hallenbad gestrichen und bin stattdessen in der warmen Frühlingssonne am Inn entlang gefahren.
Dabei habe ich das Setup ausprobiert, den neuen Lenker verschiedentlich positioniert und vor allem die R U H E genossen.
Nach 1,5 Std. war dann wieder Schluß und nun sitze ich wieder im Studio und freue mich schon auf den Heimweg durchs Naturschutzgebiet


----------



## Resibiker (23. März 2012)

Siet sehr professionell aus
Interesse halber nach wiefiel kilometer has du deine Dämpferlager ersätzt?
Ich wechsle meine immer erst wens klappert


----------



## mäxx__ (23. März 2012)

Danke
Wieviele KM ich auf dem Bike habe, weiss ich gar nicht.
Ich habe es seit Juni 2007 und es war der erste Lagertausch.
Es hat auch nix geklappert aber beim Anheben am Sattel habe ich deutliches Spiel feststellen können und da war der Lagertausch dann logisch.


----------



## Votec Tox (23. März 2012)

Schöne Bilder 
Nimmst Du die mit Selbst- oder Funkauslöser auf?
Auch das unten rechts?
Grüße!


----------



## mäxx__ (24. März 2012)

Merci Madame, ist per Selbstauslöser gemacht.
Hast eine PN.


----------



## sPiediNet (13. April 2012)

Habe meinem Supershuttle den CHROMAG Fubar OSX gegÃ¶nnt


25mm / 1â rise
780mm / 30" wide
5Â° upsweep, 8Â° bend
31.8 clamp size

http://


----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2012)

ich seh nix


----------



## sPiediNet (13. April 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ich seh nix



da..   guckst du  (Seite 52)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2012)

1 Bild seh ich jetzt....


----------



## mäxx__ (23. April 2012)

altes Bike, neue Reifen: Maxxis Ardent 2.4


----------



## damage0099 (23. April 2012)

Bist zufrieden damit?
Hatte ihn auch hinten drauf.
Nun getauscht auf MKII - Protection => Grip kein spürbarer Unterschied, Rollwiderstand deutlichst! besser.

Ca. 1000km runter, kein Platten (ok, tubeless).

Den Ardent ziehe ich nur auf, wenn es in die Alpen bei entsprechendem Untergrund geht.


----------



## mäxx__ (23. April 2012)

Kann noch nicht beurteilen, ob er mir 100% taugt.
Habe ihn am Samstag gegen eine Fat Albert 2.4-Kombi getauscht und muss dir in Bezug des Rollwiderstands Recht geben.
Dachte schon erst, ich hätte keine Kraft mehr in den Beinen, aber das Mehrgewicht von ca. 200g pro Satz gegenüber den FA merkt man schon.

Den "alten" MK in 2.4 hatte ich 2007 beim Alpencross neu aufgezogen.
Nach 3 Monaten war der abgerubbelt; aber lief recht leicht.
Den neuen MK 2.4 müsste ich evtl. mal testen.


----------



## damage0099 (23. April 2012)

Ja, der Ardent hat zwar die sehr gute Lauf-"Fläche", was mir aber nicht positiv auffiel.
Das Mehrgewicht merkte ich hinten ebenfalls, vor allem, wenn's darum geht, das HR beim Fahren auf eine Parkbank nachzuziehen.
Ich dachte, mein HR wäre aus Blei.

Den alten MK kann man nicht vergleichen.
Der neue rollt auch besser als der FA.

"NOCH" bin ich zufrieden damit. Ich fuhr allerdings bisher nur ein paar km auf Teer zur Arbeit, danach eigentlich nur unbefestigt.

Jedoch der tägliche Anstieg von ca. 2km mit teils 10% machen den Rollwiderstand spürbar (auf Teer).
Auch auf Schotter oder Trails komme ich pers. mit dem MKII besser klar.
Ist zwar zu teuer, aber ich fand damals ein Schnäppchen, da schlug ich zu.


----------



## mainrider (28. April 2012)

Servus allerseits!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Achse die durch das Hauptschwingenlager geht, von der Schwinge bekomme? Wer hat das schonmal gemacht?








Danke schonmal!


----------



## Oigi (2. Mai 2012)

Ich habe die Achse immer mit sanfter Gewalt (Gummihammer) rausbekommen. 
Ist das ein Riss an der hinteren Verschraubung der Winkelverstellung?


----------



## schneller Emil (2. Mai 2012)

i luv ma bike!


----------



## sPiediNet (2. Mai 2012)

sehr schöne Video Poduktion ...bei den zittrigen Helmcam Videos wird mir meistens schlecht![FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Labtakwon (2. Mai 2012)

super Video
ich liebe Seasick steve


----------



## mainrider (3. Mai 2012)

@Oigi: Sehr interessant, ist mir nämlich leider nicht gelungen, trotz nicht ganz so sanfter Gewalt ;-)

Ja ist ein Riss, hab aber schon von Bionicon kostenlosen Ersatz bekommen. Nur die Achse muss jetzt eben noch umgebaut werden.


----------



## Alex-F (4. Mai 2012)

Mein Supershuttle FR steht zum Verkauf. Falls wer Interesse hat, einfach melden. Bilder sind im Profil. 
Ist das 2010er welches ich im August von Ralf (mtb-activ) über den Bikemarkt gekauft habe. 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (5. Mai 2012)

Was ist der Nachfolger?


----------



## Alex-F (6. Mai 2012)

Nen Jimbo 8 von Rose.
Hat sich letztes Jahr so ergeben. Auch wenn ich das SS ungern abgebe, beide zusammen machen für mich wenig Sinn, da sehr änlich vom Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Mai 2012)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus!
Was mich nach wie vor an Fox stört, ist, daß es keine Lenkerfernbedienung für die Absenkung gibt....und natürlich der aufwendige Service.

Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spaß damit 

Mit dem SS-FR bin ich auch ausgiebig probegefahren, das Standard-SS lag mir deutlich besser....das Alva noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (7. Mai 2012)

Ach ich denke es hat alles seine nach und Vorteile, das Bionicon Konzept finde ich nachwievor gut.
Das SS war mein erstes mtb, ich fahre effektiv seit August. Zu dem Zeitpunkt, muss ich sagen, hat es mir (mangels erfahrung denke ich jetzt) überhaupt nicht gepasst, kam mir viel zu lang vor. Durch Zufall kam ich an das Jimbo, welches beim ersten Probesitzen schon den "passt wie angegossen" Eindruck vermittelte.
Jetzt nach nem guten halben Jahr heizen mit dem Jimbo, finde ich Größe und Geometrie vom SS auch passend. Für mich macht es aber mehr Sinn das leichtere Enduro zu behalten, und mir, wenn es denn dann mal soweit ist, nen Big Bike dazu zu holen.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Mai 2012)

Verstehe dich gut  

Wenn es ein "paßt alles"-Bike gibt, muß man zuschlagen...
Beide Bikes zusammen machen auch keinen Sinn.

Ich war damals probefahren mit einem Edison, was mir absolut gar nicht zusagte...


----------



## Promontorium (9. Juni 2012)

Vorhin auf Kurztour mal meine neue Digicam getestet! Ich glaub', da steckt mehr Technik drin als damals in der Mondlandefähre - einfach unglaublich!


----------



## sPiediNet (19. Juni 2012)

...sicher bereits erwähnt.

Mein SS Hinterbau begleitet mich die ersten 600 Höhenmeter mit knartzen danach bessert es langsam. Kennt jemand das entsprechende Hands-On? 

Danke


----------



## mäxx__ (19. Juni 2012)

Ironie on: "Das sind deine Knie" Ironie off

Hatte dieses Problem bisher noch nicht...


----------



## racer01 (19. Juni 2012)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...sicher bereits erwähnt.
> 
> Mein SS Hinterbau begleitet mich die ersten 600 Höhenmeter mit knartzen danach bessert es langsam. Kennt jemand das entsprechende Hands-On?
> 
> Danke



kann an drei Dingen liegen:

1. Laufrad auf richtigen Sitzt überprüfen 
2. Sattelstütze säubern evtl einfetten
3. ordentlich putzen, hört sich blöd an, aber das war es immer bei mir. ordentlich mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt und Ruh war

Grüße


----------



## bikerchris87 (19. Juni 2012)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...sicher bereits erwähnt.
> 
> Mein SS Hinterbau begleitet mich die ersten 600 Höhenmeter mit knartzen danach bessert es langsam. Kennt jemand das entsprechende Hands-On?
> 
> Danke



Also ich hab zwar kein Supershuttle sondern ein Alva 180, aber bei mir wars gestern so ähnlich. Zuerst hat es geknarzt wie nochmal was, hab gedacht das kommt irgendwie vom Hinterbau. Bei nem Stop hab ich gesucht wo das Geräusch herkommt. Letztendlich wars der Sattel der so komische Geräusche machte.

Gruß


----------



## damage0099 (19. Juni 2012)

An meinem SS hatte ich das auch schon: Bei mir war's IMMER der Schnellspanner.
HR raus, Auflageflächen saubermachen, HR rein + gut.


----------



## sPiediNet (20. Juni 2012)

Besten Dank an alle
Dies hört sich ja nicht sehr kompliziert an. Ich dachte schon an Schwinge ausbauen, Lagerschalen reinigen, fetten etc.


----------



## souldriver (20. Juni 2012)

*Mal wieder das Thema Bremsen:*
An meinem Supershuttle FR sind noch die originalen Formula K18 (derzeit vorne und hinten 180er Scheibe) verbaut. Die haben mich eigentlich schon immer genervt und jetzt schleift und kreischt es fast ständig (entlüftet habe ich schon, das hält bei der Bremse nur leider nicht lange vor) und die Premspower war ja immer schon bescheiden.
Also soll was neues her. Da durch den Bionicon-Knopf rechts und den Hebel für die Gravity Dropper links das Platzangebot am Lenker nicht üppig ist, hier die Frage in die Runde: Wer hat mit welcher (aktuellen) Bremse am Supershuttle gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Einsatz des Rades ist AM bis Enduro, kein Bikepark.

Ergänzung: Zwei Laufradsätze habe ich, den original verbauten Alexrims und einen Crossmax SX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (20. Juni 2012)

Die ORO's sind ein absoluter Witz! Eigentlich grenzt es schon fast an Frechheit, den Murx zu verbauen....soweit MEINE Meinung.

Nach der ersten Alpentour riß ich den Rotz runter, ohne Ersatz zu haben!

Fahre die Avid Code. Top zufrieden, jedoch das alte Modell, somit öfteres Entlüften nötig.....In dieser Richtung würde ich was nehmen.


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2012)

Seltsam: K 18 Oro seit 6 Jahren, einmal Bremsflüssigkeit gewechselt, nie entlüftet,
 macht keine Geräusche  (fahre nur Original Beläge, Swiss Stop kreischen), noch nie geschliffen 
(allerdings achte ich penibel auf plane Scheiben, 
sie müssen ab und an 'gerade gebogen' werden).
Und das mit 160er Scheiben - ich kann's mir bei meinem Gewicht leisten!


----------



## damage0099 (20. Juni 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> ich kann's mir bei meinem Gewicht leisten!



wenn Dir DIESE Bremse reicht, kannst du nur aus Haut + Knochen bestehen 
Iss mal was, Junge!


----------



## mäxx__ (20. Juni 2012)

Ne aktuelle Bremse habe ich auch nicht ; fahre seit 7 Jahren die Magura Louise FR mit mittlerweile 2x 180er Scheiben.
Früher auch mal mit vorne 210er und hinten 190er

Allerdings habe ich mal mit der Code FR spekuliert...


----------



## Murai (20. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir, nach den gleichen Problemen, hier im Bikemarkt Avid Elixir 9s geholt. 203 mm Scheibe vorne 180 mm (oder was das ist) hinten. Passt und ist besser als die K18.
Was die ganzen Schellen angeht, habe ich ein ähnliches Set Up wie souldriver (also mit Gravity Dropper). Und ich muss sagen, dass das schon gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Auf Wunsch kann ich ja mal ein Foto einstellen.


----------



## souldriver (20. Juni 2012)

Murai schrieb:


> Ich habe mir, nach den gleichen Problemen, hier im Bikemarkt Avid Elixir 9s geholt. 203 mm Scheibe vorne 180 mm (oder was das ist) hinten. Passt und ist besser als die K18.
> Was die ganzen Schellen angeht, habe ich ein ähnliches Set Up wie souldriver (also mit Gravity Dropper). Und ich muss sagen, dass das schon gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Auf Wunsch kann ich ja mal ein Foto einstellen.


Foto wäre evtl. gar nicht schlecht.
Ich habe jetzt schon das Problem, dass ich die Bremsgriffe gerne noch etwas weiter nach innen schieben würde, aber dafür ist gar kein Platz mehr. Wenn der Griff jetzt weniger grazil ist als der der K18, bekomme ich unter Umständen neue Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## damage0099 (20. Juni 2012)

Matchmaker könnte die Lösung sein....wobei ich den Bremshebel innen lieber habe.
So komme ich grad mit dem Zeigefinger ran.


----------



## racer01 (20. Juni 2012)

...es geht doch nichts über eine Gustel (Gustav M)


----------



## damage0099 (20. Juni 2012)

jow, die haut rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stillerwinter (20. Juni 2012)

Hi, hat schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit dem neuen Shimano Saint?

Ich habe noch die Hayes Stokker Trail und bin mit dem Vorderrad nicht so zufrieden. Hinten sind sie gut (200 vorne, 180 hinten)

Ich denke eine Vierkolbenbremse dürfte um einiges besser sein oder?


----------



## Promontorium (20. Juni 2012)

Ich fahr' an meinem SS die vom Vorgänger übernommene "alte" XT mit jeweils 180/180.
Vorne mit den Trickstuff NG, hinten mit den organischen Originalbelägen.
Bremskraft stark, absolut sorglos und schleiffrei!

Sehr gut bewertet hier im Forum wird immer wieder die neue XT (BR-M 785) und auch die neue SLX. Sollen einfach hervorragende Bremsen sein, wären momentan meine Favoriten. 
Nur muß man halt Shimano mögen!


----------



## Murai (23. Juni 2012)

Hat leider etwas länger gedauert. Sorry.


----------



## souldriver (25. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Photos.
Der Bremsgriff wäre mir persönlich nicht weit genug nach innen geschoben. Werde meinen Aufbau auch mal knipsen.

Wie breit ist denn dein Lenker?


----------



## Murai (25. Juni 2012)

Der hat 750 mm. Ich hab mir den und die Gravity Dropper erst vor kurzem geholt.


----------



## Daniel12 (25. Juni 2012)

da wärst Du mit dem Matchmaker-System gut bedient. das Alva hat das ab Werk dran und das ist sehr aufgeräumt. kann morgen auch mal ein Foto davon einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hipster (25. Juni 2012)

stillerwinter schrieb:


> Hi, hat schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit dem neuen Shimano Saint?
> 
> Ich habe noch die Hayes Stokker Trail und bin mit dem Vorderrad nicht so zufrieden. Hinten sind sie gut (200 vorne, 180 hinten)
> 
> Ich denke eine Vierkolbenbremse dürfte um einiges besser sein oder?



Nachdem ich gehört habe, dass die Saint gleich wie meine ONE eine Diva sei (zwar gut aber wartungsintensiv), habe ich auf die XT Trail gewechselt (203/180). Bin erstmal begeistert - nun muss sie aber mal ne Saison hinhalten...


----------



## Oigi (26. Juni 2012)

Also bei meiner The One hab ich in 5 Jahren einmal die Kolben gereinigt und zweimal entlüftet...also nix Diva. Allein die Einstellung Bedarf etwas mehr Zuwendung als bei anderen Modellen. Wird aber mit Power ohne Ende belohnt.

Und gehört haben und beurteilen können liegen Welten. Von den guten Eigenschaften liest man immer weniger bis gar nichts als von den schlechten. Wenns läuft beschwert sich ja keiner .

Ohne zu sagen, das XT schlecht ist. Möchte ich meinen das Saint und The One um Welten besser sind. Bin das XT Modell von 2010 gefahren.


----------



## hipster (26. Juni 2012)

Oigi schrieb:


> Also bei meiner The One hab ich in 5 Jahren einmal die Kolben gereinigt und zweimal entlüftet...also nix Diva. Allein die Einstellung Bedarf etwas mehr Zuwendung als bei anderen Modellen. Wird aber mit Power ohne Ende belohnt.



Unzufrieden mit meiner The One (Jg. 2009) bin/war ich nicht. Aber Entlüften war öfters (eigentlich nach jeder grösseren Belastung) notwendig. Einen richtigen Druckpunkt habe ich nie hingekriegt. Bremspower war trotzdem gut. Keine schlechte(!) Bremse.



Oigi schrieb:


> Und gehört haben und beurteilen können liegen Welten. Von den guten  Eigenschaften liest man immer weniger bis gar nichts als von den  schlechten. Wenns läuft beschwert sich ja keiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir recht. Hören sagen ist nicht zwingend ein guter Berater - aber auch nicht unbedingt ein schlechter... Meine Quellen (deren zwei) haben die Saint. Beide kennen sich nicht und beide sind von sich aus auf die XT Trail umgestiegen.



Oigi schrieb:


> Ohne zu sagen, das XT schlecht ist. Möchte ich meinen das Saint und The  One um Welten besser sind. Bin das XT Modell von 2010 gefahren.



Ich habe die The One (nach einem Defekt an der Entlüftungsschraube - Ersatzbestellung dauerte und dauerte) runtergeschmissen und mir eine XT Trail (Jg. 2012) gegönnt. Sie verfügt über einen knackigen Druckpunkt und mindestens über die gleiche Bremspower wie meine Formula. Das kann _ich_ nun beurteilen. Was aber sicher ist: Zum Entlüften  ist die XT Trail genial - da kannst du die The One vergessen. Sprechen wir mal gar nicht von diesem dämlichen Sicherungsring der Bremsbelagsschraube an der Formula.

Die Ersatzteile für die Formula sind übrigens mittlerweile eingetroffen. Ich mach da jetzt die grosse Revision und dann schau mer mal...


----------



## souldriver (26. Juni 2012)

hipster schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gehört habe, dass die Saint gleich wie meine ONE eine Diva sei (zwar gut aber wartungsintensiv), habe ich auf die XT Trail gewechselt (203/180). Bin erstmal begeistert - nun muss sie aber mal ne Saison hinhalten...



Seitdem ich kein Bike-Magazin mehr lese, bin ich nicht mehr so auf dem Laufenden, welches Modell denn nun welches ist. Kannst du mal einen Link auf das Modell (XT Trail) posten? Gibt es da auch Sets mit 6-Loch-Scheiben?


----------



## Oigi (26. Juni 2012)

Ich denke zwischen 2010 und 2012 wird sich bei der XT einiges getan haben. Den vergleich kann ich leider nicht ziehen.

Den Sicherungsring habe ich regelmäßig verloren und habe nun die von Hope dran. Da geht nix mehr ab.

Ich habe meine Teile immer direkt im Formula Shop bestellt und die waren immer innerhalb von 5 Tagen da. Nur günstig sind die nicht.

Aber wenns die XT nun genauso bringt ist doch der Wechsel in Ordnung.


----------



## hipster (26. Juni 2012)

souldriver schrieb:


> Seitdem ich kein Bike-Magazin mehr lese, bin ich nicht mehr so auf dem Laufenden, welches Modell denn nun welches ist. Kannst du mal einen Link auf das Modell (XT Trail) posten? Gibt es da auch Sets mit 6-Loch-Scheiben?



*Ist ja hier kein Bremsenthread...darum: Passt super auf mein Supershuttle .*

Trägt die Bezeichnung Shimano xx-M785. Adapter für IS2000 gibts für alle Scheibengrössen. Die Bremsscheiben von Shimano bekommst du auch 6-Loch. Ob im Set, weiss ich aber nicht. Bei meinem Händler konnte ich das Set v/h mit IS-Adapter und ohne Scheiben bestellen. Evtl. kannst du ja die Scheiben nehmen, die du schon hast.

Hier die Auflistung von Shimano:
-Bremshebel BL-M785
-Bremssattel BR-M785
-Bremsscheiben XT SM-RT86

Weiter Fragen? Schick mir ne PN oder schieb sie in die Abteilung Bremsen.


----------



## mäxx__ (12. Juli 2012)

so sauber wars nur fürs Foto


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Juli 2012)

Sauber geputzt! Und wie immer ein schönes Photo!
Und eine Heldenkurbel wie am Rennrad 
(Hatte am Schluß nur noch das kl. und mittlere Kettenblatt an meinem Supershuttle)


----------



## sPiediNet (12. Juli 2012)

@Mäxx
Was hast Du für eine Kettenführung? Mit meiner e*thirteen HEIM am SS bin ich nicht so zufrieden. Wenn ich das Bike retour schiebe fällt immer die Kette vom Kranz.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## mäxx__ (12. Juli 2012)

Das ist eine Shaman Racing für 2-fach/3-fach Kurbeln.
Funktioniert soweit gut - hatte sie aber auch wieder demontiert, da ich dasselbe Problem, wie du es hast, hatte.

Bei mir war das mittlere KB etwas verbogen und hat beim Rückwärtskurbeln die Kette immer runtergeschmissen.
Kb ist wieder ausgebogen, aber ich werde eh auf 2-fach umrüsten und dann kommt die KeFü wieder dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stillerwinter (12. Juli 2012)

So, hab jetzt die Hayes Ace vorne drauf. Ist ein Riesenunterschied. Knackig und richtig Power.

Muss jetzt nur noch eine richtig lange Ausfahrt machen um zu sehen wie sie Dauerhaft sind.

PS: Bei den Saint kann man auch andere Scheiben nutzen.


----------



## Promontorium (12. Juli 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> (Hatte am Schluß nur noch das kl. und mittlere Kettenblatt an meinem Supershuttle)



Ich auch. Mir reicht neben dem kleinen das mittlere 36er völlig!

Deine Bilder hier sind "töfte" - wuide Kuah, Du!


----------



## mäxx__ (4. August 2012)

Auf einer regionalen Tour.
War relativ glitschig aber "ois fahrbar"


----------



## mäxx__ (11. September 2012)

Promontorium + ich auf der Marocche-Tour von Arco nach Cavedine


----------



## sPiediNet (28. September 2012)

Frage
habe meinem Mechi den Auftrag gegeben, am SS folgende Ritzel zu montieren:
20-36-Bash + Heim 2 KeFü
Jetzt hat er mich angerufen und gemeint, dass es nicht passt

Hat jemand von euch ein 20erli am SS montiert? ...geht das überhaupt?

2. Enttäuschung
zudem wolle ich noch die Original Bionicon 12mm Steckachs ...auch hier eine Abfuhrdie Bionicon Nabe ist nicht kompatiebel mit der 12mm Achs

Vielleicht äussert sich Bionicon noch dazu.

Besten Dank


----------



## damage0099 (28. September 2012)

Hi Speedi,
was paßt denn nicht?
Das 20er KB muß bekannterweise angepaßt werden: Die Kurbel-Gewindeaufnahmen müssen wohl etwas abgefeilt werden.
Zudem andere Kettenblattschrauben: Entweder mit kleiner, beiliegender Beilagscheibe oder mit kleinerem Kopf (Möglich, daß mit Beilagscheibe am Rahmen streift, weil zuwenig Luft ist. Ich habe an beiden Bikes Kurbeln abgefeilt und ohne Unterlegscheiben die beiliegenden Kettenblattschrauben genommen.
Kefü ist möglich, daß ein 20er nicht mehr geht.

Abhilfe: C-Guide oder Selbstbau 

Was für ne Nabe hast denn?
Nicht alle sind einfach so auf 12mm umzurüsten....standardmäßig wirst du wohl Pech haben.


----------



## sPiediNet (28. September 2012)

Danke damage0099,

ja genau ...so hat es mir der Mechi auch erzählt, von Schrauben die zu lang sind ...streift an der KeFü oder am Rahmen etc.
Er hat auch bei Bionicon angefragt, was das für eine Nabe ist ...aber dies möchten sie nicht verraten

.....ich vermisse meine Werkstatt ...mit meinem Orangen IKEA Werkzeugkoffer komme ich nicht weit.

Gruss Spiedi


----------



## damage0099 (28. September 2012)

hi,
klar, wenn die Schrauben zu lang sind, hat er:
- entweder das Kettenblatt falsch rum montiert, hat glaub nen Absatz auf einer Seite
- oder das Kettenblatt mit den Unterlegscheiben zwischen Kurbel + Kettenblatt montiert (dann wär er aber schön blöd)
- oder er hat eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen Schraubenkopf und Kettenblatt montiert

Da ist ne Anleitung dabei, damit klappts.

Auch möglich, daß die KeFü einfach in Verbindung mit dem 20er nicht geht. Kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen.

Es kann auch sein, daß er für die Kefü evt. Senkschrauben verbauen muß.

Aber das ist glaub nur an ISCG03 / ISCG05 so....bin mit meiner KeFü-Bastellösung sehr zufrieden....

Der kriegt das schon hin.

Sonst komm ich dich besuchen, bringe mein Bike mit, montieren 5 minuten und gehen dann anständig biken (ich weiß noch, daß du am Berg wohnst  ).


----------



## sPiediNet (28. September 2012)

...fürher sind sie (die ex  B. Händler) selber noch Bionicon gefahren ...und jetzt wissen sie nicht mehr wie die Dinger anfassen Ich nehme dich beim Wort ...kannst du sicher mal mit dem Prättigau verbinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## settimocielo (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Jungs, ich bin auf dem Forum, aber eine lange Zeit neu seit ich vergebe dir mein Deutsch Italienisch, aber ich folge leben in Sizilien, ich würde meine neue Bionicon ich jetzt gekauft haben, verfassen verwendet wurde, aber scheint gut zu funktionieren, was denkst du?


----------



## settimocielo (1. Oktober 2012)

http://www.subito.it/biciclette/bionicon-supershuttle-catania-48044452.htm

Ich verstehe nicht, warum eine Felge ist weiß und die andere schwarz? Thing hast du getan?


----------



## settimocielo (1. Oktober 2012)

sorry für die Qualität, sobald ich kann ich am besten Fotos


----------



## damage0099 (4. Oktober 2012)

call bionicon-service


----------



## settimocielo (4. Oktober 2012)

damage0099
vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort, wird die Website aussehen?
Anruf, Service, etc. ..


----------



## damage0099 (4. Oktober 2012)

homepage / contact: http://www.bionicon.com/de/kontakt

Tel / Call : +49 8022 660298

I wouldn't contact by the blank-form-option of the homepage, i'd prefer to call directly.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## settimocielo (4. Oktober 2012)

dank


----------



## Promontorium (21. Oktober 2012)

Heute auf kleiner Tour in den Bergen: Supershuttle mit Wasserwand!





Edit: Demnächst mit Kefü!


----------



## robby (22. Oktober 2012)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ein 20erli am SS montiert? ...geht das überhaupt?
> Ich fahre an meinem SS ein 20er + Heim KeFü, funktionert astrein.
> Alles dazu wurde bereits gesagt.



@ damage0099: Wie willst Du die C-Guide ans SS montieren? Bin gespannt.

Gruß, Robert


----------



## damage0099 (22. Oktober 2012)

?? ich die C-Guide ans SS montieren?
Hab kein SS mehr...verwechselst du mich?


----------



## robby (22. Oktober 2012)

Nein, das warst schon Du 
Hab mich auf Deine Antwort an sPiediNet bezogen...


damage0099 schrieb:


> Abhilfe: C-Guide oder Selbstbau


----------



## damage0099 (22. Oktober 2012)

Achso: Ich postete nicht von der C-Guide, sonder von der Heim 
Daß die C-Guide nicht geht, ist klar.

Aber Kefü + 20er KB ist schon knapp....


Edith sagt: Ah, da war ich wohl am falschen Bike gelandet, war am Alva in dem Bezug...du hast natürlich recht....
Edith_2 sagt: Mit ner geklemmten Kefü könnte es gehen


----------



## Atzec (22. Oktober 2012)

Update meines Shuttles. Gestern abend frisch geputzt. Hoffentlich nicht das letzte mal dieses Jahr...


----------



## Daniel12 (29. Oktober 2012)

hi Leute,
melde mich mal mit ein paar Fragen zum SS.

als ALVA 180 (Ex)Fahrer schiel eich auf das SS, sollte halt etwas leichter und touriger sein, dachte das SS wäre doch mal was.

jetzt wüsste ich gerne ob mir jemand einen Vergleich ALVA - SS geben kann, also wie sieht´s bergauf aus, bergab? Laufruhe?

und was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem SS "normal" und "FR" ausser der Gabel? gibt es überhaupt noch die beiden Varianten (hab ich auf der B Seite nicht gesehen)?

was sind typische Schwachstellen an den SS?

und möchte jemand sein SS in Größe M in weiss verkaufen? 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## damage0099 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
ich bin vom SS aufs Alva 160 umgestiegen.

Das SS ist genauso tourig wie das Alva, kaum ein Unterschied gespürt.
Durch das eine Kg weniger Gewicht vielleicht einen Deut "touriger"...

Bergauf kam es mir vor, als ob ich mir mit dem SS leichter tat.
Obwohl der Eingelenker doch deutlich mehr wippt...

Verspielter ist das SS (hinterradversetzen usw., durch das geringere Gewicht auch...).

Das Alva ist wesentlich steifer.
Durch Steckachsen vorn / hinten ein riesiger Unterschied.
Casting (das neue) ist auch deutlich sensibler.

Bergab fand ich beide sehr gut, wobei wie gesagt, das Alva deutlich steifer ist, vor allem die Gabel.


KeFü (falls benötigt) geht am Alva durch den 4-Gelenk-Rahmen.

Befestigung vom Alva auf Dachträger kein Problem (Klemmen am Sattelrohr möglich), das nur so nebenbei.

Welches Bike mir besser lag? hmm, schwer zu sagen. Das Gewicht und die Verspieltheit vom SS ist wirklich top gewesen.
Mittlerweile hab ich mich an das Alva gewöhnt, komme damit genauso klar.
Tauschen wöllte ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Daniel12 (30. Oktober 2012)

ok, danke schonmal.

ist denn denn nicht so dass es das SS jetzt auch mit Steckachsen gibt, also vorne 15mm und hinten die 12mm? meine sowas gelesen zu haben...

und ja, ich vergleiche es mit einem ALVA 180, da ist das A schon spürbar schweren und träger, die Gabel mit der 20mm Achse dabei absolut bombensteif.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (30. Oktober 2012)

also hinten kriegst glaub nur eine 10mm-Steckachse, die X12 nicht.
Vorne mit dem neuen Casting auch eine 15mm-Steckachse.

Soweit meine Info.

Daß das 180er nochmals träger ist, ist klar. Sollte auch so sein.

Das SS fuhr sich dennoch richtig gut!


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Oktober 2012)

also, wer hat eins für mich, in m, möglichst neuestes modell, gerne in weiss


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2012)

Starte mal nen "Suche"-Fred im Bionicon-Forum, oder ruf mal bei Bionicon an.
Vllt. hat auch noch ein Händler wo eins rumstehen.
Oder hol dir ein Rahmenkit, falls noch erhältlich, und bau es selbst auf....

PS: Im Bikemarkt hats 2 braune...kommen in Natura m.E. besser als die weißen


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Oktober 2012)

hab heute vom großen B erfahren dass a) das SS nicht mehr gebaut wird und b) keins mehr vorrätig ist 

also entweder finde ich ein vernünftiges gebrauchtes oder es wird ein anderes Modell. wollt halt eigentlich kein Alva 160, das wäre zu nah am 180, evtl. das Reed - fährt das wer??


----------



## damage0099 (1. November 2012)

guckst du einen Fred drüber:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=574240

Wenn ich das 180er hätte, würde ich mir auch kein 160er dazukaufen.


----------



## bonzoo (1. November 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> hab heute vom großen B erfahren dass a) das SS nicht mehr gebaut wird und b) keins mehr vorrätig ist



Interessant 

Räumen die Jungs das Lager für neue Modelle?


----------



## damage0099 (1. November 2012)

Das SS wird schon seit dem Alva nicht mehr gebaut


----------



## Sackmann (2. November 2012)

Supershuttle Ausfallenden gibt es in folgenden Versionen
1. 135x12mm Steckachse
2. 135x10mm normale Ausfallenden

Option Nr.1  gibt es für alle Supershuttles, bei denen beide Ausfallenden (links+rechts) austauschbar sind.


----------



## Daniel12 (5. November 2012)

ich hab mich jetzt für ein Edison entschieden... ja ich weiss, "alte" Generation, aber zum einen weniger Lagerstellen, zum anderen auch günstigerer Preis. da es ja mein Zweitbike wird nicht ganz unwichtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (5. November 2012)

Bist es auch schon probegefahren?
Das würde ich dir raten. Ich kam nicht damit zurecht...


----------



## Daniel12 (5. November 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Bist es auch schon probegefahren?
> Das würde ich dir raten. Ich kam nicht damit zurecht...



okehhhh, was meinst Du genau?

ich kenn ja das Alva gut, das ist 1a, ist das Edison sehr anders???


----------



## damage0099 (5. November 2012)

Naja, es ist nun mal so, daß sich nicht jeder auf jedem Bike wohl fühlt.
Woran es bei "uns" lag, weiß ich nicht. Es lag mir nicht und ich konnte mich nicht damit anfreunden.
Ich muß mich auch immer erst an das neue Bike gewöhnen.
Wie beim Alva auch. Da saß ich aber auch direkt gut und das Wohlgefühl war da.

Am Edison nicht. Und ich wollte es damals schon anhand der Beschreibung und Posts bestellen.
Sah dann die Bikes stehen (damals noch Ladenverkauf) und fuhr sie probe.
Dann entschied ich mich um...

Andere hingegen sind äußerst zufrieden.

Wie du siehst: Daß es mir nicht liegt, will nichts heißen. Nur würde ich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen, ohne probegefahren zu sein.


----------



## Daniel12 (5. November 2012)

ok verstehe, gab aber bisher nur ein Bike in meiner Laufbahn dass ich nach zwei Wochen wieder verkauft habe, und eins, das ich zum Glück nie gekauft habe.

selbst das Alva habe ich "so" gekauft, kann man hier bei uns nirgendwo testen.

ich wechsele eh sofort den Lenker, den Sattel, Pedale müssen auch dran, Lenker kann man dann noch einstellen... denke das wird schon passen, bin da nicht so ängstlich.


----------



## damage0099 (5. November 2012)

hehe, dann ists ja gut.
Hier gibts noch n Fred, wo Rahmengröße zu Körpergröße gepostet wurde, vllt. hilft dir das weiter 
Viel Spaß dann damit!


----------



## Daniel12 (6. November 2012)

ja hab´s in M genommen, bin 1,8m groß, sollte gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (18. November 2012)

Supershuttle Gr. L, BJ.2007 abzugeben.
Details + Fotos per PM.


----------



## waldschrad (18. November 2012)

wieso? degradiers zum alltagsbike....
hab i au gemacht.fahrwerktechnisch reichts mir nicht mehr-aber das bronze ist zu schön  ums zu verkaufen


----------



## mäxx__ (18. November 2012)

Nana, ich hab eh schon genug "Alltagsradl"


----------



## waldschrad (18. November 2012)

ma kann nie genug bikes haben!!!


----------



## mäxx__ (3. Dezember 2012)

So, mein Supershuttle ist im Bikemarkt, falls jemand Interesse hat...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/81439-bionicon-supershutttle-gr-l

VERKAUFT!!!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (9. Dezember 2012)

Habe ein SuperShuttle FR anzubieten, Modell 2009, weiß, bei Interesse PM


----------



## Atzec (24. Februar 2013)

Da etwas neues im Anmarsch ist steht mein Shuttle zum Verkauf:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/124550-bionicon-supershuttle-2011-gr-m-g2-gabel

...mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge...


----------



## Promontorium (24. Februar 2013)

Was marschiert an?


----------



## Atzec (24. Februar 2013)

Ein Trek Slash....


----------



## Promontorium (17. März 2013)

Wer rastet, der... macht keinen Fehler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hipster (18. März 2013)

schönes Bild!


----------



## mäxx__ (18. März 2013)

jau ee!

War bestimmt ne schöne Tour.
Bild ist echt gut - was so eine Bea alles hervorzaubert


----------



## souldriver (18. März 2013)

souldriver schrieb:


> *Mal wieder das Thema Bremsen:*
> An meinem Supershuttle FR sind noch die originalen Formula K18 (derzeit vorne und hinten 180er Scheibe) verbaut. Die haben mich eigentlich schon immer genervt und jetzt schleift und kreischt es fast ständig (entlüftet habe ich schon, das hält bei der Bremse nur leider nicht lange vor) und die Premspower war ja immer schon bescheiden.
> Also soll was neues her. Da durch den Bionicon-Knopf rechts und den Hebel für die Gravity Dropper links das Platzangebot am Lenker nicht üppig ist, hier die Frage in die Runde: Wer hat mit welcher (aktuellen) Bremse am Supershuttle gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Einsatz des Rades ist AM bis Enduro, kein Bikepark.
> 
> Ergänzung: Zwei Laufradsätze habe ich, den original verbauten Alexrims und einen Crossmax SX.


Hat eine Weile gedauert, aber jetzt bin ich endlich auf eine XT umgestiegen. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut, bissig, nichts schleift oder quietscht, sogar meine alten Formula-Scheiben passen. Die Optik gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Danke an alle fürs Mitdenken und die Tipps.


----------



## schneller Emil (6. April 2013)

Hey!
Hat jemand von euch die reach und stack werte vom Supershuttle in M zur Hand?
danke!
emil


----------



## Promontorium (14. April 2013)

Endlich mit Kefü!







*Übrigens: Wer 'ne funktionierende Zugstufe für meine DA zu veräußern hat --->PN bitte!*


----------



## Murai (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Supershuttler,
ich wollte auf diesem Wege mal fragen, ob jemand noch ein Schaltauge für mein Supershuttle FR mit normalem Schnellspanner über hat.
Meldet euch einfach


----------



## Murai (10. Juni 2013)

Wenn jemand Interesse an einem Supershuttle FR hat bitte melden.


----------



## robby (25. Juli 2013)

@Murai: Kein Schaltauge mehr gefunden...?!


----------



## Murai (25. Juli 2013)

Doch, doch ...
Aber der Urlaub ist damals sprichwörtlich ins Wasser gefallen und jetzt soll das Radl weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (6. September 2013)

Hi Clemens & Kollegen,

sag mal, habt Ihr für das Supershuttle eigentlich noch die optimierten Streben mit der
erweiterten Reifenbreite (Gr. L, braun)? Würde meinem SS gerne mehr Freiheit gönnen.

Gruß, Robert


----------



## bionicon (6. September 2013)

hi robby,

tut mir leid, fürs supershuttle ist eigentlich alles aus. Die Streben vom Ironwood würden aber passen, sind schwarz haben eine Versteifung mehr aber der Radstand wird etwas länger.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## robby (6. September 2013)

Wobei...was heisst hier "eigentlich"? Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 
Der Hinterbau vom Ironwood kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
Kann mir sonst jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß, Robert


----------



## Stanislaw (11. September 2013)

Habe ein schickes Bionicon Supershuttle (*Gabel Doubleagent 180mm*, Bremsen Avid Elixir 3, Sram X7) in L zu verkaufen. Bike ist in gutem Zustand. Bitte melden unter [email protected]


----------



## damage0099 (12. September 2013)

Was ist das für ne Gabel?
Vom Alva 180?


----------



## sPiediNet (12. September 2013)

robby schrieb:


> Wobei...was heisst hier "eigentlich"? Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
> Der Hinterbau vom Ironwood kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
> Kann mir sonst jemand weiterhelfen?
> 
> Gruß, Robert


 
http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...upershuttle-1bionicon-supershu/v/an719017394/

Ob es die breiteren Schwingen hat ...weiss ich net. Aber der Preis für ein ganzes Bike ist i.o.

Falls ich den Verkäufer etwas fragen soll....? Kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (29. September 2013)

Von gestern: Supershuttle meets Panorama-Alm!


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2013)

So, mein Mix ist fertig, gestern abend kam der Hinterbau  :


----------



## sPiediNet (31. Oktober 2013)

Nice.. und wie ist das Fahrgefühl mit dem längeren Hinterbau?

Man beachte den Schattenwurf! ...mehr Beinfreiheit für breite Schlappen


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2013)

hehe, stimmt, der Schatten kommt gut 

Wie es sich fährt, werde ich heut nachmittag ausgiebig testen!

Erstes Fahrgefühl ist gut!
Da ich eh M fahre, tun die 8mm längere Kettenstreben nicht weh (hoffe ich  ).

Der Hinterbau machte einen stabilen Eindruck.... 

Jedenfalls ein klasse Bike


----------



## robby (31. Oktober 2013)

Der Trend geht zum "Superwood" 
Deine Farbvariante finde ich klasse, da passt der schwarze Hinterbau gut rein.
Weißt Du zufällig, wie hoch der Gewichtsunterschied zur neuen Strebe ist?


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi, du hast den Trend richtig erkannt 

Ich kam erst spät abends heim, das erste, was ich machen wollte: WIEGEN!
Das letzte, was mir einfiel, als ich nach der Montage probefuhr, war: WIEGEN!

Ich kann es dir leider nicht sagen. Viel kann es nicht ausmachen:

- Strebenblechle oben etwas größer
- Zusatz-Strebe (Rundmaterial) zw. Reifen und Sattelrohr ( Rundmat aus Alu, 2x Schrauben, 2x Gewinde-Klemmblock, Klemmbereich selber
- austauschbare Ausfallenden
- 8mm länger

Ich finde auch, daß es farblich gut paßt.

Könntest höchstens bei Bionicon nachfragen, ob sie die Teile wiegen könnten 

Hoffe, es hält lange  Mittlerweile gehe ich wg. der Stabilität Kompromisse ein


----------



## robby (31. Oktober 2013)

Danke. Ich bin ja kein Freund von alternativen Lösungen. Aber wenn ich mir Dein Bike so 
anschaue, dann kann ein Kompromiss durchaus auch als Individualismus durchgehen.

Leider ist mein SS derzeit nicht verdreckt, sondern verstaubt...


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2013)

Danke 

Und stell dir jetzt noch vor, der Hinterbau wär auch verdreckt   

Zum verstauben ist es definitv zu schade!


----------



## Promontorium (4. November 2013)

Kleine Mini-"BBS"-Tour heute (man beachte die doppelte Verniedlichung)!
War trotzdem scheee!


----------



## souldriver (17. November 2013)

Frage eines technisch begriffsstutzigen: Was für einen Tretlagerstandard hat das Supershuttle (FR)?
Möchte mir evtl. eine leichtere Kurbel zulegen, vielleicht sogar auf XX1 umsteigen, kann mit den Begriffen BB30 oder GXP aber nichts anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (17. November 2013)

HTII Normales Hollowtech 2


----------



## souldriver (17. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> HTII Normales Hollowtech 2



Danke, aber passt da jetzt eine XX1-Kurbel oder nicht?

Derzeit ist eine Truvativ Stylo dran.


----------



## damage0099 (17. November 2013)

Die Stylo hat 2 versch. Durchmesser mit 2mm Unterschied.

Wenn die XX1 das auch hat, passts.

Ansonsten brauchst noch ein Innenlager dazu, kein BB30!

edith: Sehe grade, XX1 Kurbel hat (auch) GXP wie die Stylo.
Sollte also passen.
Muss halt ne Kurbel für GXP sein.

z.B.: 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...arnitur-fuer-GXP-ohne-Kettenblatt::59848.html


----------



## souldriver (17. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sehe grade, XX1 Kurbel hat (auch) GXP wie die Stylo.
> Sollte also passen.
> Muss halt ne Kurbel für GXP sein.


Super, das war auch meine Hoffnung.
Nun muss ich noch überlegen, ob ich Lust auf eine solche Investition habe. Ein neues Hinterrad bräuchte ich wohl auch noch, meine Crossmax SX sind von 2010, Adapter von Mavic für XX1 gibt es erst für Modelljahre 2012 und folgende. Kann man eigentlich auch Naben von anderen Herstellern für die Crossmax SX Speichen nehmen? Von Mavic scheint es die passenden Naben separat nicht zu geben. Neues Crossmax SX Hinterrad mit dem XX1 Adapter kostet ca. 400  und sieht dann auch noch anders aus als mein Vorderrad.


----------



## sPiediNet (18. November 2013)

souldriver schrieb:


> frage eines technisch begriffsstutzigen: Was für einen tretlagerstandard hat das supershuttle (fr)?
> Möchte mir evtl. Eine leichtere kurbel zulegen, vielleicht sogar auf xx1 umsteigen, kann mit den begriffen bb30 oder gxp aber nichts anfangen.


 
Hier mein Beispiel eine E*13 TRS+ 
Das Supershuttle hat eine BSA Aufnahme, es gibt nur wenige Innenlager die wirklich auf BB30 passen z.B. das e.thirteen - XCX+ Innenlager oder von ROTOR, BSA 30 MTB 68/73 mm Stahl oder Ceramic Innenlager.


----------



## souldriver (18. November 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Das Supershuttle hat eine BSA Aufnahme, es gibt nur wenige Innenlager die wirklich auf BB30 passen z.B. das e.thirteen - XCX+ Innenlager oder von ROTOR, BSA 30 MTB 68/73 mm Stahl oder Ceramic Innenlager.


Das verwirrt mich nun wieder.
Hier sind nun die Begriffe 

HTII Normales Hollowtech 2
GXP
BSA Aufnahme
BB30 (ja oder nein?)
gefallen.
Wie hängt das alles zusammen?
Aus den verschiedenen Fahrrad-Wikis die ich im Netz gefunden habe werde ich auch nicht schlau.

Ich habe ja noch ein Supershuttle "der alten Schule", schön Bronze und von 2008 oder 2009 oder so.


----------



## damage0099 (18. November 2013)

Du hast außenliegende Lagerschalen mit BSA-Gewinde, dazu:
- Innenlager GXP mit 24 bzw. auf der anderen Seite 22mm Durchmesser
- Kannst aber auch ne Shimanokurbel verbauen mit HTII Normales HT2 Innenlager mit BSA-Gewinde 

Ist es so verständlich?

Unterschied HTII zu GXP = in deinem Fall die Außengewinde gleich, aber die verbauten Lager sind auf einer Seite anders


----------



## souldriver (18. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ist es so verständlich?


Ja, vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## sPiediNet (19. November 2013)

Was hat denn das Alva 180 für eine Tretlager Breite beim Supershuttle sind es 73mm und beim Alva 180? etwa 100mm?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (19. November 2013)

Ist das ironisch gemeint?


----------



## sPiediNet (19. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ist das ironisch gemeint?


 
nein! Nur vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt

Wenn ich die e.thirteen TRS+ double Kurbel , 170/100mm , 22-36Z für das Alva bestelle, ...liege ich richtig? oder?


----------



## damage0099 (19. November 2013)

aha 
Du meinst diese hier?

http://www.bike24.net/p160874.html?gpo=237221

Mit nem BSA-Innenlager paßt die schon


----------



## sPiediNet (19. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> aha
> Du meinst diese hier?
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/p160874.html?gpo=237221
> ...



Ja aber die gibt es auch in 100mm beim Supershuttle habe ich genau wie die bei bike24.net mit 73mm. Aber was brauche ich beim Alva 180?

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=427829

Ironie stirbt am schluss


----------



## damage0099 (19. November 2013)

hab's grad auch gesehen 
73mm paßt schon...


----------



## sPiediNet (19. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hab's grad auch gesehen
> 73mm paßt schon...



Dass du das passend machst ist mir schon klar!

Schwöre, dass es passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (19. November 2013)

hahhahahha!!!
Willst du deine Kurbel vom SS an ein Alva bauen?
Also ich hab meine Kurbel vom SS damals an mein Alva gebaut.

Mit den Spacern weiß ich nicht mehr genau, aber daß es 68mm breit ist, glaube ich nicht.

Ruf lieber mal kurz an 

PS: Da die Kurbel aber 73mm breit ist, kannst sie auf jeden Fall verbauen.
Das Problem wird kann nur die Kettenlinie sein, falls es doch 68mm sein sollten.

Schwören, geschweige denn *Doppelschwör*, kann ich's nicht.
Bin mir aber (fast  ) sicher, daß ich ohne umzuspacern die Kurbeln tauschte.

AAH: Frag mal GPunkt, er tauschte neulich sein Innenlager


----------



## sPiediNet (19. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hahhahahha!!!
> Willst du deine Kurbel vom SS an ein Alva bauen?
> Also ich hab meine Kurbel vom SS damals an mein Alva gebaut.
> 
> ...



Nein falsch verstanden!! Mein Supershuttle bleibt unberührt (heilig)

Ich baue ein neues Alva 180 auf und da möchte ich wieder die gleiche Kurbel (neu) wie bei meinem SS


----------



## damage0099 (19. November 2013)

Aha. Interessant.
Wann kriegst denn den Rahmen?

Ich habe gestern mein Ironshuttle wieder einem Härtetest unterzogen: Bravourös bestanden! Ein Top-Bike!


----------



## sPiediNet (19. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Aha. Interessant.
> Wann kriegst denn den Rahmen?
> 
> Ich habe gestern mein Ironshuttle wieder einem Härtetest unterzogen: Bravourös bestanden! Ein Top-Bike!



Rahmen ist schon in Biel ...muss ihn nur noch abholen
...die Teile läppern sich ganz schön zusammen Na ja, der Winter ist noch lang und manchen Zahltag gibts ja auch noch.


----------



## damage0099 (19. November 2013)

Ja, das kenne ich nur zu gut! 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!

Ich hoffe, ich seh dich damit bald mal live abrocken 

Du weißt ja: Das Teil will geschunden werden


----------



## bikeandi (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

hab noch ein Supershuttle der ersten Generation. Weiß jemand ob die Gabel für 200mm Bremsscheiben eigentlich freigegeben ist?

Schon mal Danke für die Antwort!

MfG Andi


----------



## damage0099 (9. Februar 2014)

Welches Casting?
Steckachse 20mm oder Schnellspanner?
Ich fuhr beides mit 203mm...
K.A. ob es freigegeben ist.


----------



## bikeandi (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
hab das Casting noch mit Schnellspanner. Ich meine das die Castings nur bis 180mm freigegeben sind.


----------



## 321Stefan (9. Februar 2014)

Richtig
200 sind nicht freigegeben.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## stefan1067 (9. Februar 2014)

Suche dir mal das Thema Double Agent. Da steht die Antwort von Bionicon drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (10. Februar 2014)

Ist nur für 180er freigegeben, aber ich habe sie ewig mit ner großen Scheibe gefahren und keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## mäxx__ (10. Februar 2014)

Ich bin die Gabel an meinem SS mit einer 210er Scheibe 5 Jahre ohne Probleme gefahren...


----------



## damage0099 (10. Februar 2014)

Es kommt natürlich auch immer etwas auf die Fahrweise an.
Bist du Angstbremser und fährst mit 15km/h und Dauerbremse oder preschst runter, wo du die Bremse richig "reinhaust", so sind es ganz andere Voraussetzungen.
Auch Trial-Einlagen sprich Sprünge fast vom Stand und Landungen mit gezogener Bremse erzeugen deutlich größere Kräfte.


----------



## Lindsch (10. Februar 2014)

Es macht doch keinen Unterschied, wie groß die Scheibe ist. Bei gleicher Bremsstärke (und damit meine ich nicht Fingerkraft, sondern Beschleunigung des Rades) ist der Moment, der über die Bremsscheibe und damit auch über die Bremsaufnahme übertragen wird immer gleich groß. Am Vorderrad kann man mittlerweile mit den meisten aktuellen Bremsen das Rad blockieren und einen Überschlag verursachen (oder das Rad zum rutschen bringen), was dem maximalen übertragbaren Moment entspricht. Eine größere Scheibe reduziert lediglich die Kraft am Bremshebel, die notwendig ist, um den selben Moment zu erzeugen. Wenn man also eine 200mm Scheibe verbietet, sollte man auch Bremsen wie die Saint verbieten, die ja auch wesentlich größere Kräfte erzeugen können als beispielsweise eine Juicy 3.
Ich behaupte die Begrenzung des Scheibendurchmessers ist teils ein "das war schon immer so" und teils eine Einschränkung des Einsatzgebietes. Wenn man nur 180er Scheiben an einer Gabel Fahren darf, schreckt man die Leute ab, die primär bergab fahren. Die nehmen dann die Gabel mit mehr Federweg und dickerem Casting, die für 200er Scheiben zugelassen sind und demensprechend mehr halten.

Kurz: Die maximale Bremskraft am Vorderrad ist begrenzt durch die Traktion zwishcen Vorderrad und Boden oder durch ein Überschlagen des Fahrrads. Eine größere Scheibe ändert zwar die Fingerkraft, nicht aber die wirkenden Kräfte an Gabel und Nabe.


----------



## damage0099 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube schon, daß der "Hebel" etwas ausmacht.


----------



## mainrider (10. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube, dass es irgendwann mal auch für Größere freigegeben wurde. Ich fahre jedenfalls bereits seit 3 Jahre an dem Casting eine mit 200mm und es hält noch. Bevor die Aufnahme wegen Ermüdungserscheinungen abfliegt, sind die Gleitbuchsen eh hinüber und du brauchst ein neues ;-)


----------



## sPiediNet (17. März 2014)

bevor jetzt wieder jemand fragt wie sich mein Alva 180 auf dem Trail macht, muss ich gestehen, dass ich den Saison Auftakt mit meinem Supershuttle gefahren bin. Ich wurde am vergangenen Wochenende von Rocky Mountain für ein Test ride ins Tessin eingeladen und durfte dort die Rocky´s testen. Wir sollen auch unsere „alten“ Bike´s zum vergleichen mitbringen falls mal kein passendes Testbike da war und so habe ich mein geliebtes Supershuttle mitgenommen. Natürlich hat Rocky Mountain super tolle Bike´s vor allem hat es mir das Slayer 70 angetan (26“) was auf dem Trail wirklich Spass macht. Die letzten beiden Fahrten am Sonntagnachmittag hatte ich dann kaputt, müde, geschunden, verkratzt und aufgescheuert mit meinem Supershuttle gefahren ….und jetzt sehr neutral und nüchtern betrachtet, das Supershuttle hatte mir wieder einmal mehr ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert und ich hatte den Trail gerockt wie mit keinem anderen „Rocky“ ehrlich diese Kiste aus dem Jahre 2007 gehört für mich immer noch zu den Top Bikes …lang lebe das Supershuttle die geilsten beiden ride´s.


----------



## Gpunkt (17. März 2014)

deshalb sollte ein LTD Supershuttle neu aufgelegt werden, wenn ich nur daran denke das Supeshuttle mit G2S Fahrwerk der Hammer.


----------



## sPiediNet (17. März 2014)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> deshalb sollte ein LTD Supershuttle neu aufgelegt werden, wenn ich nur daran denke das Supeshuttle mit G2S Fahrwerk der Hammer.



Genau das habe ich auch vor ...und eine Ironwood Schwinge brauche ich auch noch falls meine mal reisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (17. März 2014)

Wir sollten einen Supershuttle- und Ironwood- Heul- und Bettelfred aufmachen ,
vielleicht gibt es dann bald ein "Superwood" oder "Ironshuttle" mit G2S - Fahrwerk 
Snüff, seufz, träum...

@sPiediNet. Die IW-Schwinge ist wesentlich steifer (höhere Stege und zusätzl. Querrohr), macht aber den Hinterbau geringfügig länger, dies nur zur Info.


----------



## Resibiker (17. März 2014)

Ich hab ein Ironwood G2s und neuen Dämpfer


----------



## Promontorium (17. März 2014)

Berichte dann doch bitte mal, wie sich's fährt!


----------



## Resibiker (18. März 2014)

Da ich ja kein "Standart Ironwood" zum vergleich habe und Die Winter Monate mehr mit meinem Edison 2.0 gefahren bin, kann ich noch nicht so gantz viel zum fahrgefühl des Ironwood sagen.
Es ist sicher, es ist ein absolutes Spassbike trotz 17,9kg und DH Rädern. 
Mehr dazu wenn Die Bikeparks weider geöfnet haben.


----------



## sPiediNet (18. März 2014)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Mehr dazu wenn Die Bikeparks weider geöfnet haben.



...oder es ihm seine Frau erlaubt das Bike im Treppenhaus zu testen


----------



## Votec Tox (18. März 2014)

Resibiker schrieb:


> ....Es ist sicher, es ist ein absolutes Spassbike trotz *17,9k*g und DH Rädern.
> ....


Boah - hättest Du das blos nicht geschrieben 
Jetzt habe ich meins mal gewogen - ich habe es mir ja immer mit 17 kg schön geredet - es wiegt 18,1 kg 
Allerdings mit Conti "Der Kaiser" als fette Apex-Schlappen drauf (da wiegen die Gummispellen schon knapp 3 kg).
Was mich erstaunt ist aber, daß Deines kaum weniger wiegt, mein IW hat doch die zwar schönste aber tonnenschwere X-Fusion Delta-USD-Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (18. März 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ...Was mich erstaunt ist aber, daß Deines kaum weniger wiegt


Hammerschmit + NC17 komplett Radsatz (Reifen kassette bremsscheiben)=8kg
Aber die schweren Räder möchte ich nicht missen die haben mich und das Edi schohn über 100 mal vom Berg runter gebracht


----------



## shuttlesmudo (21. April 2014)

Servus liebe Supershuttle Fahrer,

bin ein Supershuttle Neuling. Habe das Bike gebraucht sehr günstig, aber leider ein wenig vernachlässigt bekommen. Kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchem Werkzeug ihr den Steuersatz festzieht. Habe das Gefühl dass dieser ein wenig Spiel hat bei gezogener VB.
Habe die Suchfkt. bemüht aber leider nichts gefunden.

Vielen Dank schonmal
Grüße


----------



## sPiediNet (21. April 2014)

Gratuliere und wellcome im Club. Das Werkzeug heist F.I.T. Werkzeug und kann bei Bionicon bestellt weden (Anrufen) ev. sind auch die Bushing Ringe in dem Gabel Casting durch. Die Jungs am Tegernsee helfen dir gerne weiter.


----------



## shuttlesmudo (21. April 2014)

Hey vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ja werde ich machen. Vermutlich muss ich ein neues Innenleben für die Gabel gleich mitbestellen. 

Ab wie viel Spiel in der Gabel sind die Bushing Ringe durch? 
Gibt es da Erfahrungwerte oder bestimmte Merkmale wie man diesen Verschleiß feststellen kann?

Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung welche Viskosität das Gabelöl von der Double-Agent hat?

Viele Grüße


----------



## 4mate (21. April 2014)

Keine. Es gibt kein Öl(bad). Zur Pflege der Gleitrohre Öl & Fett von B verwenden
http://bionicon.com/parts/serviceparts.html


----------



## sPiediNet (21. April 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Keine. Es gibt kein Öl(bad). Zur Pflege der Gleitrohre Öl & Fett von B verwenden
> http://bionicon.com/parts/serviceparts.html


 Genau, unbedingt die Original Schmiermittel verwenden. Das G2/Oil für die Filzringe und das Grease für die Bushing Ringe. Trau dich, löse die unteren Schrauben am Gabel Casting (Nuss, kein Gabelschlüssel) vorsichtig nach unten abziehen, Tauchrohre reinigen (trocken), die beiden Filzringe auswaschen trocknen und wieder mit G2/Oil tränken und wieder in das Casting einlegen. Bushing Ringe mit Grease fetten, Casting wieder über die Standrohre schieben dabei achten, dass die Kartuschen nicht verdeht sind (Schlüssel Flächen zeihen nach vorne und hinten) ..schon hast du einen grossen Gabelservice gemacht. Sackmann hat es irgendwo noch genauer beschrieben ..weiss nicht gerade wo. Sonst wie gesagt anrufen. ..Viel Spass


----------



## shuttlesmudo (22. April 2014)

Hey vielen Dank. 
Dieses F.I.T. Tool gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen. Werde es von meiner Freundin drehen bzw. fräsen lassen. Hat jemand von euch zufällig eins rumliegen und könnte evtl. ein Bild machen. Eigentlich dürfte es aber auch kein Hexenwerk sein. Rundstahl plus Nut plus Loch für z.B. Ratschenverlängerung sollte funktionieren. 

Grüße 
smudo


----------



## sPiediNet (22. April 2014)

shuttlesmudo schrieb:


> *Werde es von meiner Freundin drehen bzw. fräsen lassen.*



Cool ...meine Freundin macht gute Pasta

...kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass bei Bionicon kein Tool mehr rumliegt ..hast du angerufen?


----------



## shuttlesmudo (22. April 2014)

Ja hab angerufen. Die haben noch eine eiserne Reserve, von der sie aber nix rausrücken. Habe ihnen eine Email geschickt mit Bikefoto zur Gabelspezifikation, damit ich das richtige Innenleben für die Gabel bekomme. Bin mir halt nicht sicher ob ich eine G1 oder G2 habe. Das Bike hat ungefähr 170mm Gabelfederweg, deshalb glaube ich ist es eine G2. Aber wie gesagt bin noch relativ unbedarft was Bionicon angeht.

Die Hauptsache ist, dass dieses Rad echt Spaß macht.

Grüße
P.S. Gute Pasta isst Mann ja auch gerne.


----------



## souldriver (22. April 2014)

shuttlesmudo schrieb:


> Das Bike hat ungefähr 170mm Gabelfederweg, deshalb glaube ich ist es eine G2.


Da tippe ich ja beinahe eher auf ein Supershuttle FR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (22. April 2014)

Da bräuchten wir Bilder vom Gabel Casting....


----------



## 4mate (22. April 2014)




----------



## shuttlesmudo (22. April 2014)

Sieht genau wie auf dem Bild von 4mate aus.
Siehe Bild links. Schlechte Auflösung ich schick eins nach.
Gruß
smudo


----------



## damage0099 (29. April 2014)

shuttlesmudo schrieb:


> Hey vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ja werde ich machen. Vermutlich muss ich ein neues Innenleben für die Gabel gleich mitbestellen.
> Ab wie viel Spiel in der Gabel sind die Bushing Ringe durch?
> Gibt es da Erfahrungwerte oder bestimmte Merkmale wie man diesen Verschleiß feststellen kann?
> Viele Grüße


Hi,
und?
Hast ein neues Casting bestellt?
Wieviel Spiel hat es denn? Klar, nicht meßbar 
Aber es gibt schon einen Unterschied zw. 'klappern' und minimal-Spiel.
Meine am SS ist nun auch durch und verlangt Ersatz....
Für kleines Geld schnell erledigt.
Finde ich wirklich gut!!
(Wobei 'etwas' Spiel gut für das Ansprechverhalten ist...)


----------



## shuttlesmudo (29. April 2014)

Sers damage,
habe das Servicematerial für die Gabel bei Bionicon bestellt. Bushing Ringe kann man nicht austauschen. Spiel ist merklich, aber habe mal bei ein paar Kumpels an der Gabel gerüttelt und ist in etwa gleich. Bei B haben Sie gesagt, dass sie oft die alten Castings von Kunden bei ihren Rädern einbauen, da diese besonders leicht gehen.

Hatte mir überlegt dem SS eine neue G2S Gabel zu gönnen. Aber:
Laut Bionicon bricht der Hinterbau des SS ganz gern mal. Die Anzahl der Ironwood Hinterbauten neigt sich bei B auch dem Ende zu. Nehme das Rad grad auch recht heftig her, da ich ziemlich priviligiert wohne.
Dann müsste ich mit neuen Laufrädern usw. mit ca 1200 Euro rechnen! Nur für die Gabel ohne den Dämpfer.
Außerdem kommt dieses Jahr das Edison Evo, welches vom Federweg auch recht akzeptabel ist, raus. 

Was würdest Du sagen? Ja ich weiß, das neue Evo wird deutlich teurer, aber....

Grüße
smudo


----------



## damage0099 (29. April 2014)

Danke für die Info 

Also ich nehme mein SS auch ganz schön ran!
Den Hinterbau habe ich innerhalb 2 Ausfahrten geschrottet (war niegelnagelneu!).
Den Ironwood-Hinterbau habe ich auch "getestet"  , der hält vom Feinsten!
Ich würde mir einen ordern, solange du noch einen kriegst.
Casting habe ich, wie gesagt, auch bestellt.
Da meine Rohre auch schon etwas älter (und hoffentlich  ) etwas verschlissen sind, denke ich, wird das auch gut gehen.

Ich komme jedenfalls mit dem SS super zurecht und werde es mit Sicherheit nicht wieder verkaufen.
Das wird gefahren, bis es auseinanderbröselt! (hab allerdings auch mehrere Räder).

Mit der Gabel bin ich jedenfalls zufrieden. Das einzige, was mich momentan limitiert, bin ich selber...aber daran arbeite ich 
Habe noch die alte G1, aber diese gut gefettet und nach jeder Ausfahrt sauber und schön "geölt" und das Ding flutscht wie Sahne!

=> An deiner Stelle würde ich einen Hinterbau vom Ironwood bestellen, die Gabel fahren, bis sie richtig "klackt" und dann erst ein neues Casting bestellen (dieses wird noch länger erhältlich sein, lt. B.).

Halte uns auf dem laufenden, was du machst....


----------



## bubutz2000 (29. April 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> nach jeder Ausfahrt sauber


 ???


----------



## sPiediNet (29. April 2014)

Wie schon mehrmals erwähnt, spielt das Supershuttle in einer eigenen Liga bei den Bionicon Bikes. Ich denke das Edison Evo wird näher am Alva sein als am SuperS. Meines mit Steckachsen, G2S und Magura Dämpfer und Top Laufräder möchte ich nicht mehr hergeben. Der  Hinterbau geht eigentlich nur bei damage0099 zu Bruch ..sonst sich solche Probleme nicht bekannt. Aber bestelle lieber den vom Ironwood. Was ich am SuperS besonders mag, ist das Feeling (ich flieg jetzt gleich über den Lenker) absolut unbekannt. Eine Trail-Sänfte wie auch das Ironwood von VotexTrox genannt wurde.


----------



## damage0099 (29. April 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> ???


Ich spreche ausschliesslich von den Standrohren  (und vom Dämpfer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shuttlesmudo (29. April 2014)

Guten Abend Leute,
bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ich finde mein Supershuttle mehr als genial! Ich bin schon öfter mit dem Alva 180 coil von nem Kumpel gefahren. Das Alva ist zweifelsfrei ein sehr gutes Bike (will keinen shitstorm lostreten ) das bügelt echt alles weg. Irgendwie fühlt es sich aber für mich unbeweglicher an und die Sitz- bzw. Stehposition passt mir beim SS auch  besser.

Mein Supershuttle und ich wiegen zusammen auch nur knapp über 85kg, deshalb habe ich auch nicht direkt Angst, dass mir der Hinterbau bricht. Will das SS auch auf jeden Fall weiter fahren. So wie ich das bis jetzt aus euren Aussagen entnommen habe, würdet ihr mir auf jeden Fall raten das neue Dämpfersystem am SS nachzurüsten?

Da ich noch nicht lange ein Bionicon Anhänger bin, wäre ich so frei und würde euch einige Fragen stellen, die ich bis jetzt noch nicht im Forum gefunden habe.

1. Das G2S System ist das Gleiche, das auch beim Edison Evo zum Einsatz kommen wird?

2. Habe jetzt 170mm Federweg. Gehen dann 180? 

3. Sollte, der Hinterbau oder ähnlich Schlimmes für immer zerstört werden, passen die neue Gabel und Dämpfer dann an ein anderes B-Bike?

4. Habe jetzt die Schnellspanner Variante.Da muss ja dann ne Steckachse her. Welche Laufräder würdet ihr dann empfehlen?

5. Nebensächlich, aber sind die Standrohre von der G2S dann bronzefarben?

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Abend noch
Grüße
Smudo

P.S. Wenn die Antworten schon irgenwo stehen, reicht natürlich auch der Link


----------



## sPiediNet (30. April 2014)

shuttlesmudo schrieb:


> 1. Das G2S System ist das Gleiche, das auch beim Edison Evo zum Einsatz kommen wird?
> 
> 2. Habe jetzt 170mm Federweg. Gehen dann 180?
> 
> ...



1. Ja muss aber nicht am Edison Evo können auch andere Teile verbaut werden ...gem. BC
2. gehen schon aber würde nicht zu der Geo vom SuperS passen
3. Die Standrohre/Casting, ja. Die Brücken sind unterschiedlich. Dämpfer muss der Einbaulänge entsprechen.
4. z.B.



5. Für die 160er Standrohre gibt oder gab es die anderen (siehe meine Bilder) für die FR Variante???


----------



## damage0099 (30. April 2014)

Wenn du auf 180mm Federweg vorn gehen willst, brauchst auch längere Standrohre, die von der 170er Gabel reichen nicht.


----------



## sPiediNet (30. April 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf 180mm Federweg vorn gehen willst, brauchst auch längere Standrohre, die von der 170er Gabel reichen nicht.



baut die Front dann nicht zu hoch? ...ich sag nur Easyrider


----------



## damage0099 (30. April 2014)

Beim FR wohl eher nicht. 10mm gehen immer...
Man kann auch etwas mehr Sag fahren, da mehr Federweg....


----------



## shuttlesmudo (1. Mai 2014)

Naja neue Standrohre werde ich vermutlich sowieso brauchen. Den jetzigen haben in letzter Zeit den ein oder anderen Kratzer zugefügt.
Habe es glaube ich noch nicht kapiert. Sollte ich mich bei nem G2S Update für die 180mm Variante entscheiden (Reduzierung des Federweges auf 170mm?) gibt es für die 180mm jetzt die Standrohre  in Bronze?

Werde jetzt erst mal auf das Paket von Bionicon warten , einen Gabelservice machen und mir das Innenleben von der Gabel einmal genau anschauen.
Allerdings würde sich ein Umbau meines SS auf neues G2S System und Magura plus Laufräder und Steckachsen dann im Bereich von ca. 2000 Euro abspielen. Dann wäre außer Sattelstütze, Antrieb, Rahmen und Lenker aber alles ausgetauscht. 

Das neue Evo müsste man dann halt mal zu ner Probefahrt organisieren, aber B-Post neues Dämpfersystem und viel Entwicklung hören sich auch vielversprechend an.


@sPiediNet: Hast Du die Umbauten auf G2S alle selber gemacht, oder war das Bike bei B?

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (1. Mai 2014)

shuttlesmudo schrieb:


> @sPiediNet: Hast Du die Umbauten auf G2S alle selber gemacht, oder war das Bike bei B?
> Viele Grüße



Habe ich bei einem Besuch am Tegernsee (Schrauber Workshop) zusammen mit Sacki gemacht ...

Die Laufräder kannst du natürlich auch günstiger haben


----------



## Sackmann (1. Mai 2014)

Standrohre wird es nicht in "bronze" geben. 
Auf welches Paket von Bionicon wartest du?


----------



## shuttlesmudo (2. Mai 2014)

Mea Culpa!
Das Paket war schon längst da. War in unserer Postabteilung gelegen. Mein Fehler!
Erst schauen, dann schreiben! 

@Sackmann: Vielen Dank für die Info.

Gruß smudo


----------



## sPiediNet (20. Mai 2014)

Falls wer noch ein Supershuttle in S weiss Spec.1 sucht, es steht noch ein neues in Meran bei Christoph Frei <[email protected]> www.bikeacademy-meranerland.com


----------



## egghead (11. Juni 2014)

hallo, 
weiss jemand die genaue dimension/bezeichnung der schraube, die das casting bei der G1 gabel mit der Federungskartusche verschraubt? meine ist bei meinem supershuttle gebrochen und ich muesste sie austauschen...vielen dank im voraus...


----------



## damage0099 (11. Juni 2014)

Da hat Bionicon mal eine Schraube ersetzt.
K.A. was da war....
Edit:

Habe eben die 'alte' Schraube vermessen:

M6 x 20

Würde eine M6x20 12.9 oder 10.9 in VA oder verzinkt nehmen (mit Innensechskant).


----------



## egghead (11. Juni 2014)

ok...vielen dank für die schnelle antwort...


----------



## fully467 (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leuet 

ich habe mein SS in den Bikemarkt gestellt
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/401229-bionicon-supershuttle-fr-grosze-xl-farbe-wiesz

lg

Stefan


----------



## Oigi (5. August 2014)

Sagt mal, welche absenkbare Sattelstütze funktioniert denn beim Supershuttle?


----------



## Votec Tox (5. August 2014)

Z.B. Gravity Dropper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (5. August 2014)

Dank dir schonmal, aber 100 bzw 125 mm Absenkung sind mir zu wenig. Und optisch ist das au h keine Granate, wenn dieser simple Aufbau auch seine Vorteile hat.


----------



## damage0099 (5. August 2014)

Fahre die Rase Black Mamba 
Kriegst vllt noch wo gebraucht her


----------



## Oigi (5. August 2014)

Danke, das scheint ja was ganz Gutes zu sein. Nur leider nicht mehr neu zu haben und die Leute scheinen so zufrieden, dass keine Gebrauchte zu finden ist.


----------



## damage0099 (5. August 2014)

So isses


----------

